#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-27
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189419
<Ubulette> line 14+
<Ubulette> btw, it's while signing debian/libnss3-0d/usr/lib/nss/libnssdbm3.so
<asac_the_2nd> ok so shlibsign is not properly linked against the sonamed lib
<Ubulette> no, paste is wrong, i touched ld_library_path
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189420
<asac_the_2nd> well look at ldd path/to/shlibsign
<asac_the_2nd> its probably wrong
<Ubulette> see how it works well for libssl3.so.0d but not for libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> yeah ... we probably dropped some piece or something
<asac_the_2nd> that was important in this regards
<Ubulette> ldd is correct, but libsoftokn3 is not linked
<Ubulette> yet it's loaded at runtime
<Ubulette> but without soname
<asac_the_2nd> well its not directly linked than
<asac_the_2nd> look at libnss
<asac_the_2nd> or something
<asac_the_2nd> its definitly linked by something
<asac_the_2nd> yeah libsoftokn3.so.0d is linked by libnss3.so.0d
<asac_the_2nd> at least for stable nss
<Ubulette> ohoh, it was in NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B, not anymore
<Ubulette> that's nss trunk that I'm trying to build here
<asac_the_2nd> yeah if its really gone ... just remove it from rules shlibsign for statement
<Ubulette> oh, they now compile with -DSOFTOKEN_LIB_NAME=\"libsoftokn3.so.0d\"
<asac_the_2nd> welll we did that before as well
<asac_the_2nd> it was in manifest.mn ... look for DEFINES
<asac_the_2nd> so is it officially gone on latest trunk?
<asac_the_2nd> then its most likely just that we can drop and don't care about it
<asac_the_2nd> actually ... i don't understand the problem here :)
<asac_the_2nd> maybe its that they didn't adapt shlibsign.c code ... now that the lib is gone?
<asac_the_2nd> that might be true ... nobody knows if they really care about that binary
<Ubulette> the signing is done by us, not them
<Ubulette> it's in debian/rules
<asac_the_2nd> yes i know
<asac_the_2nd> but we drop it ... search patches for CHECKLOC
<asac_the_2nd> we have to do it because we strip libs after build
<asac_the_2nd> so chk files would be bad
<asac_the_2nd> line 20 in security_build patch
<asac_the_2nd>  maybe our main problem is that we move the dbm thing
<asac_the_2nd> maybe it should be sonamed ... and placed in lib ?
<asac_the_2nd> is it linked into something?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. in libnss3 ?
<asac_the_2nd> otoh ... crazy
<asac_the_2nd> i would have to look at the full code ... can't see from your diff
<Ubulette> here are my logs http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/nss-trunk--1188161291-1188161584-FAILBUILD-3.12.0~cvs20070825-0ubuntu1--3.12.0+cvs20070826t1341+bbot-1.log.gz
<asac_the_2nd> ok so who the f. loads softokn ?
<asac_the_2nd> do you have an ldd of libnss3.so.0d please
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. how it looks like in debian/...
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189422
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/config.mk#52
<asac_the_2nd> there it should be -lsoftokn3
<asac_the_2nd> but i don't see it anywhere in log
<Ubulette> maybe compare with ppa logs
<asac_the_2nd> there is something broken
<Ubulette> really ? :)
<asac_the_2nd> is NS_USE_GCC defined?
<asac_the_2nd> grep in coreconf/config/
<asac_the_2nd> or config.status
<asac_the_2nd> hmm
<Ubulette> ./debian/rules:         NS_USE_GCC=1 \
<asac_the_2nd> ok
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... it doesn't obey rules.mk then
<asac_the_2nd> because rules.mk adds -lsoftokn3 to compile
<asac_the_2nd> for SHARED_LIBRARIES and PROGRAMS
<asac_the_2nd> if NS_USE_GCC
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/coreconf/rules.mk#330
<asac_the_2nd> and EXTRA_SHARED_LIBS should contain -lsoftokn3
<asac_the_2nd> http://lxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/security/nss/lib/nss/config.mk#53
<asac_the_2nd> but i don't see that anywhere in your build log
<asac_the_2nd> just plc4 plds4 nspr4
<Ubulette> yep
<asac_the_2nd> look at line 4000 in your build log
<asac_the_2nd> can you verify that the config.mk file really looks like the one i posted?
<asac_the_2nd> i can't see where it would take the libs without the softokn3 from
<asac_the_2nd> in those files in lxr
<asac_the_2nd> (which is what they think is currently trunk)
<asac_the_2nd> is your trunk checkout really the tag they pull from ff/xul trunk?
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: you don't checkout a tag
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> plain head
<Ubulette> compare with http://librarian.dogfood.launchpad.net/7816314/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.nss-trunk_3.12.0~alpha1b-0ubuntu1~mt4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<Ubulette> it does -L/build/buildd/nss-trunk-3.12.0~alpha1b/mozilla/dist/lib -lsoftokn3 -L/usr/lib -lplc4 -lplds4 -lnspr4  -lpthread  -ldl -lc
<Ubulette> mine is -L/src/buildbot/nss-trunk-3.12.0+cvs20070826t1341+bbot/mozilla/dist/lib -L/usr/lib -lplc4 -lplds4 -lnspr4  -lpthread  -ldl -lc
<asac_the_2nd> well then you wasted our time somehow ... HEAD just doesn't make sense for nspr and nss
<asac_the_2nd> there is no problem that i see
<Ubulette> a trunk is a trunk
<Ubulette> if we waste our time here, we also waste it with ff-trunk
<Ubulette> i'll have a fresh look tomorrow, i'm tired now
<asac_the_2nd> point is that trunk nss is something else ... its not what ffox-trunk needs ... but i see your point :)
<asac_the_2nd> question is if its just a transitional thing we are hunting here
<asac_the_2nd> if not then its not wasted time
<asac_the_2nd> my point is just that ffox-trunk should not be build against nss trunk ... but the tag that client.mk names
<asac_the_2nd> i always thought that nss-trunk tracks the branch needed for firefox-trunk
<asac_the_2nd> and nss-granparadiso tracks the one we need for paradiso
<asac_the_2nd> but then i have no idea how the real trunk should be called
<asac_the_2nd> maybe nss-ahead :)
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> gp is close to trunk so nss-gp could be used for ff-trunk too, at least for ppa
<asac_the_2nd> as you saw in gp its not the case ... trunk now has other tag then trunk
<asac_the_2nd> s/in gp/in nspr/
<asac_the_2nd> anyway ... lets think about it
<Ubulette> what a mess !
<asac_the_2nd> which is why i never wanted to build real trunks of those libs ... the difference imo is that a bunch more people might want to track firefox trunk than nss/nspr trunk :)
<asac_the_2nd> but then i am not a man who diliberately ignores minorities
<asac_the_2nd> so ... no idea
<Ubulette> ;)
<Ubulette> night will tell
<asac_the_2nd> personally i don't really need nss/nspr real trunk ;)... i just like ffox-trunk because we can see issues early and tell upstream about it ... which is actually what they would like to see from us.
<asac_the_2nd> and there are a bunch of people that want ffox-trunk of course ... but i already said that
<asac_the_2nd> ok ... i say 'night ... tomorrow i have far too much to do to stay awake that long :)
<Ubulette> night
<asac_the_2nd> i can't tell ... what is going on ... but it works for me
<asac_the_2nd> asac@ubun:/tmp/nss.ubuntu.trunk/mozilla/security/nss$ cvs stat Makefile
<asac_the_2nd> ===================================================================
<asac_the_2nd> File: Makefile          Status: Locally Modified
<asac_the_2nd>    Working revision:    1.35
<asac_the_2nd>    Repository revision: 1.35    /cvsroot/mozilla/security/nss/Makefile,v
<asac_the_2nd> so its untagged trunk
<asac_the_2nd> but build succeeded
<asac_the_2nd> i just migrated all patches to apply cleanly
<asac_the_2nd> Ubulette: here the patch against your latest trunk
<asac_the_2nd> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/trunk.update.patch
<Jazzva>  asac: I'm working on that change in ubufox... Well, I got the table... now just to organize it and add the label :).
<Jazzva> I suppose it will be finished by tomorrow...
<asac_the_2nd> well ... lots of clutter because of timestamps ... stupid me
<asac_the_2nd> Jazzva: cool
<Jazzva> asac_the_2nd: Do you have any special variable naming policy you would like me to use?
<Jazzva> s/special/particular/
<asac> for what code?
<asac> in general we follow upstream convention when touching upstream code
<Jazzva> asac: For ubufox... pluginInstallerWizar
<asac> well
<Jazzva> +d
<asac> its like camelcase with first letter lower-case
<asac> for variables ... and functions i guess
<asac> classnames are full camelcase with first letter upper-case
<asac> but you should see in other code segments
<asac> maybe i messed it up though :)
<Jazzva> Well, I noticed that camelcase (btw, I didn't know it was its name :))
<Jazzva> But I thought more of something like
<asac> yeah i think it is ... maybe there are other names ... but camelcase describes it well :)
<Jazzva> tablePlugins which would be <elementname><what is it used for>
<Jazzva> and then cellPluginName which would have the same form
<asac> you mean semantic conventions
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think it should be reasonable
<asac> probably pluginsTableElement :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll use something like that :)
<asac> or just pluginsTable ... if element is the only representation for that
<asac> but often there is another datastructure for that ... like a hashmap/array, etc. ... so saying xyzELement is good
<Jazzva> Huh? :)
<Jazzva> [03:04]  <asac> but often there is another datastructure for that ... like a hashmap/array, etc. ... so saying xyzELement is good
<Jazzva> [03:05]  <Jazzva> Huh? :)
<gnomefreak> ok this is getting old :(
<gnomefreak> if anyone is here can you please see how much mem and cpu xorg is using in gutsy unter top?
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: 2 seconds and I tell you
<gnomefreak> ty
<jeromeg> gnomefreak: CPU varies between 5 and 20 % and memory 3%
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm ok ty
<Ubulette> lo
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, cpu 0%, mem 3%
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubulette>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Ubulette>  5559 root      15   0 79128  63m  11m R    1  3.1   9:28.74 Xorg
<Ubulette> ah, 1%
* gnomefreak still thinks its updatedb causing my issue but have to check everything :(
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<asac> gnomefreak: there? you have your dput.cf entry to mt ppa?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> let me get it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> i thought that was the file
<gnomefreak> oh wait i think i know why
<gnomefreak> [ppa-mt] 
<gnomefreak> fqdn = upload.dogfood.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> incoming = ~mozillateam/ubuntu/
<gnomefreak> login = anonymous
<gnomefreak> asac: the fqdn line will change once released (cant think of it atm but it will be somehting like ppa.launchpad.net)
<gnomefreak> asac: i used ppa-mt because i made a personal one as well so i had to give them different names
<asac> gnomefreak: you know the date when this will be switched? tomorrow?
<gnomefreak> asac: noone knows atm
<gnomefreak> i will ask when people start to talk more in #launchpad
<asac> great
<gnomefreak> dont forget for your personal on eyou have to register it
<gnomefreak> i already reg. mt
<asac> yeah ... i registered my personal one already
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if LP was more of a place to upload things
<gnomefreak> that doesnt make sense because its before 5am
<gnomefreak> and noone knows what happened to apokryphos :(
<gnomefreak> oh btw i fixed my sunbird branch
<gnomefreak> today ill look into the update thingy (i figure its not a waste if i fix it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have ff source handy?
<asac> gnomefreak: for what?
<asac> and which version of ff?
<gnomefreak> the ubuntu-look-feel patches
<gnomefreak> im wondering if one of those had the disabled update button
<gnomefreak> since they failed to apply in sunbird i think we dropped them
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec i have a list of patches that we dropped maybe you remember what is in them?
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189515
<gnomefreak> debian/patches/disable-default-setting-for-app.update.enabled-and-app.update.auto.patch,
<gnomefreak> could that be the patch we need?
<gnomefreak> grabbing ff2.0 branch hopefully its still  in there
<gnomefreak> weird thing is that patch isnt in iceape either that i have found
<gnomefreak> asac: just out of pure concern, would it be defined in say mozilla/toolkit/mozapps/update/src/Makefile.in
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but is that one actually applied?
<gnomefreak> in ff it is i think
<gnomefreak> well its in a ff patch
<gnomefreak> asac: build-system-garbage.patch from ff2.0
<gnomefreak> ifdef MOZ_UPDATER DIRS = updater endif
<gnomefreak> EXTRA_COMPONENTS = nsUpdateService.js
<gnomefreak> +GARBAGE += nsUpdateService.js
<gnomefreak> that is the part that caught my eye
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> EXTRA_COMPONENTS = nsUpdateService.js
<gnomefreak> +GARBAGE += nsUpdateService.js
<gnomefreak> thats in sunbird garbage patch
<gnomefreak> ha i found the problem
<gnomefreak> im betting it was failing to apply so we # in series
<gnomefreak> gonne test build with it enabled
* gnomefreak wonders if it failed due to the file names in patch. example build-tree/browser
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<asac> damn damn damn
<asac> remind me to never pull a branch of someone else ... but only merge into my branch
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> i didnt do it this time but i think i know why the patch faild and why we dropped it but still testing
<asac> its not about what you said, but beacuse ubufox is broken
<asac> apparently jazzva elminated some important bits while merging
<gnomefreak> yuck
<gnomefreak> ha now to figure this out
<gnomefreak> yep found the issue
<gnomefreak> i can have this fixed today it looks like
<gnomefreak> can i drop all the mozilla/browser patches?
<gnomefreak> hunks
<gnomefreak> not patches
<gnomefreak> asac: here is full patch http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189520  only parts we really dont need are mozilla/browser/.... hunks afaik can i drop those hunks and try again?
<gnomefreak> all hunks that build showed to fail on were the mozilla/browser
<gnomefreak> screw it lets try it :)
<gnomefreak> asac: if i edit patch by hand do i have to do anything other than just build?
<gnomefreak> cross your fingers for me ill be right back going for smoke while i wait for pass/fail
<gnomefreak> asac: patch applied :)
<asac> sorry no idea at them moment what all this is about
<asac> gnomefreak: build system garbage is almost certainly not responsible for your update problem
<gnomefreak> asac: if this fixes it can you upload today
<gnomefreak> asac: only one way to find out :)
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... the garbage patch will not fix the update issues
<asac> i am 99.9999% sure
<asac> its just garbage
<asac> that nsUpdateService.js is in that file is just a coincident and has nothing to do with the update button
<gnomefreak> than why do  we have it if its just garbage?
<asac> we are talking about sunbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: its just garbage that upstream forgets to remove on clean
<gnomefreak> yes sunbird
<asac> e.g. its not garbage ... but its not cleaned on clean
<asac> since sunbird is embedded tarball build we do not need that garbage thing at all
<asac> we could drop it from firefox as well
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> it was just needed when we had not tarball embedded because otherwise the diff.gz would grow when you do two builds without wiping everything
<asac> gnomefreak: it should be easy to verify: is the update option false and locked now?
<asac> i doubt it is
<gnomefreak> not sure of either
<asac> gnomefreak: debian/patches/disable-default-setting-for-app.update.enabled-and-app.update.auto.patch,
<asac> that one looks more promissing
<asac> but i think we have it
<gnomefreak> not in sunbird
<asac> what is in that patch?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet where did you get it from?
<asac> gnomefreak: you pasted it ... seee above
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have that patch in firefox 2.0.0.6 either
<gnomefreak> asac: we dropped it from sunbird/firefox ect
<asac> 10:59 < gnomefreak> debian/patches/disable-default-setting-for-app.update.enabled-and-app.update.auto.patch,
<gnomefreak> hold on ill show you where
<gnomefreak> sunbird changelog
<gnomefreak> firefox (2.0.0.4+2-0ubuntu2) gutsy; urgency=low
<gnomefreak> -- Alexander Sack <asac@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 8 Jun 2007 01:11:00 +0200
<gnomefreak> so our first build of sunbird was missing it as well
<gnomefreak> I have no way of knowing what revo that was to grab it
<gnomefreak> earlest i have is 74
<gnomefreak> hmmm maybe i do
<asac> well we don't use it in firefox anymore as well
<asac> in firefox we just have firefox.cfg
<asac> and firefox-prefs.js
<asac> aeh ... debian/firefox.ubuntu-prefs.js
<asac> (which tell firefox to use firefox.cfg)
<asac> please verify that sunbird.ubuntu-prefs.js is installed to the same place as firefox isntalls it
<gnomefreak> o// only define lock file
<gnomefreak> pref("general.config.filename", "sunbird.cfg");
<gnomefreak> thats what was in there
<gnomefreak> looking in .install for it
<gnomefreak> debian/sunbird.ubuntu-prefs.js usr/share/sunbird/greprefs
<gnomefreak> is that same
<gnomefreak> debian/firefox.ubuntu-prefs.js usr/share/firefox/greprefs
<gnomefreak> i would say yes the same
<gnomefreak> they are identical
<gnomefreak> sunbird.install and firefox.install
<gnomefreak> debian/sunbird.js etc/sunbird/pref
<gnomefreak> debian/sunbird.cfg usr/lib/sunbird
<gnomefreak> also are the same
<gnomefreak> usr/share/sunbird/js usr/lib/sunbird/js [is in debian/sunbird.links but not in debian/firefox.links
<gnomefreak> i  dount sunbird.links is of any use though
<gnomefreak> asac: how do you use bzr clone to get a certain revo?
<gnomefreak> pref("extensions.update.enabled", true);
<gnomefreak> wonder if i should add for update to be false
<asac> gnomefreak: yes
<asac> bzr branch -rREVISION ...
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> may not need that if this works
<asac> gnomefreak:
<asac> in firefox we probably have the same setting ... but still its locked to false
<asac> we have to fibgure out why the locking mechanism doesn't work
<gnomefreak> well that wtf
<gnomefreak> the lock itself (if you mean cgf.source
<gnomefreak> it has them both set to false
<gnomefreak> wait a damn minute
<gnomefreak> the cfg only has 1 iirc
<asac> gnomefreak: what is in debian/sunbird.js ?
* gnomefreak trying to figure out what file i was looking in wher eit only had 1
<gnomefreak> pref("extensions.update.enabled", true);
<gnomefreak> pref("intl.locale.matchOS", true);
<gnomefreak> pref("browser.shell.checkDefaultBrowser", false);
<gnomefreak> other than comments that is it
<asac> gnomefreak: can you post a strace -f sunbird somewhere
<asac> i want to see if it looks at our prefs/cfg files at all
<gnomefreak> where do i do that from?
<asac> just run strace -f sunbird
<asac> and paste the output
<gnomefreak> oh k
<asac> install strace package (but you certainly have it already)
<gnomefreak> oh boy
<gnomefreak> ther eis alot of output
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: just
<asac> strace -eopen -f sunbird
<asac> should be less output
<asac> and only what matters for us
<gnomefreak> i cant seem to get it to pipe to a file for some damn reason
<gnomefreak> cant pipe less either
<asac> gnomefreak: its going to stderr
<asac> so you have to capture thta as well
<asac> and you damn know well how to do ti
<asac> 2>&1 | tee /tmp/out
<gnomefreak> yes and its not working
<asac> yes it is
<gnomefreak> oh forgot the >
<asac> aha
<asac> see
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> should i close sunbird after it opens?
<asac> doesn't matter
<asac> what we want to see happens on startup
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189533
<gnomefreak> thats the full log before killing sunbird
<gnomefreak> smoke while you read
<asac> it opens sunbird.ubuntu-prefs.js
<asac> which is good
<asac> but it doesn't attempt to read sunbird.cfg
<asac> i will try whats goind on
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> ok i found it
<asac> try to add pref to the --enable-extension
<asac> configure option
<asac> e.g. =default,lightning,pref
<asac> please try if it helps
<gnomefreak> in rules
<asac> (should)
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> --enable-extensions=default,lightning \
<gnomefreak> you mean that one?
<asac> yeah ... add ,pref
<asac> yes
<asac> like above
<asac> that should fix this issue
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> (for sure)
<asac> unless the build fails of course :)
<gnomefreak> ill let you know :0
* gnomefreak crosses fingers and goes to make tea
<asac> gnomefreak: tea is good ... better than coffee (which i will now start to pour into me)
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak cant have caffeine and decaf coffee tastes gross to me
<gnomefreak> i might head to breakfast while this builds
<gnomefreak> asac: what ar eyou doing with bug 121734?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121734 in thunderbird "orig.tar.gz has binary-only files" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121734
<asac> no idea
<asac> :/
<gnomefreak> damn it again :(
<gnomefreak> ok going to grab food bbl
<gnomefreak> asac: ok just about done building ill install and see if its fixed than i will push the changes that i commited to branch
<asac> fine
<asac> gnomefreak: are there any bugs open that we should fix?
<asac> e.g. some packaging issues, like missing icons et al?
<asac> gnomefreak: is there a bug for that preference things?
<gnomefreak> asac: the bug i filed i marked in progress along with the menu bug
<asac> ok .. remember to document it properly in commit log
<gnomefreak> asac: only have orig bug and locales
<asac> e.g. with LP: #BUGID syntax
<asac> so i can just copy that to changelog when plumbering the upload
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't need to modify changelog
<asac> i will do that in the end from bzr commit messages
<gnomefreak> fuck
<asac> gnomefreak: can you try to figure out if there are .xpi files upstream?
<asac> for locales?
<gnomefreak> there are
<gnomefreak> is on the bug
<gnomefreak> fuck
<asac> please post a strace -eopen -f sunbird if its still not working
<gnomefreak> how the fuck does "pref" stop it from opening
<gnomefreak> tells me to see admin
<asac> gnomefreak: can you start sunbird from dist/bin ?
<asac> e.g build-tree/mozilla/dist/bin
<asac> ./sunbird
<asac> anyway ... strace like above is certainly helpful for this problem as well
<gnomefreak> ther eis no dist/bin
<asac> there is
<asac> unless you cleaned all
<gnomefreak> ther eis tab complete screwed me up
<asac> yeah ... ok lunch break
<asac> (short)
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/189632
<gnomefreak> yes it starts from dist/bin
<asac> usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig/prefcalls.js
<asac> you need to install that in sunbird.install
<asac> its probably missing
<asac> probably the whole autoconfig folder is needed
<asac> copy it to /usr/share/sunbird/defaults .... which should already be properly linked to /usr/lib
<asac> ok out for lunch
<asac> try to copy the folder by hand to test if it helps
<asac> you can see in strace that sunbird tries to open it, but doesn't find it
<gnomefreak> ok so i just add that to the install file
<gnomefreak> ok building again ill be back
<asac_the_2n1> gnomefreak: could you verify that its enough?
<asac_the_2n1> e.g. by copying by hand?
<asac_the_2n1> otherwise a build would just take precious time ;)
<gnomefreak> you want me to copy usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig/ to /usr/share/sunbird/defaults?
<asac_the_2n1> yeah
<asac_the_2n1> or just rerun debian/rules binary
<asac_the_2n1> instead of doing a clean
<gnomefreak> first one is in debian/tmp?
<asac_the_2n1> its perfect to test fixes in debhelper files
<asac_the_2n1> you never need to rebuild until you have all fixed
<asac_the_2n1> if your issue is with debhelper files
<asac_the_2n1> (so just for future)
<asac_the_2n1> well ... next time try to not rebuild
<asac_the_2n1> but use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc
<asac_the_2n1> should boost your test/try cycle by hours ;)
<gnomefreak> i dont see a /usr in build-tree/mozilla
<gnomefreak> there is no /usr in any of the debian folders
<asac_the_2n1> gnomefreak: no its beneath debian/tmp obvioulsy
<gnomefreak> would be good if i had a /tmp
<asac_the_2n1> well ... if you restarted build those directories have been wiped by now
<gnomefreak> maybe because i just killed build
<gnomefreak> that would be why
<asac_the_2n1> yeah that makes no sense ... there was nothing to rescue for you
<asac_the_2n1> its all gone if you do a full rebuild
<asac_the_2n1> so you have to wait now
<gnomefreak> eh ill wait :( i have it spinning again
<gnomefreak> i have house work i can do while it builds
<gnomefreak> bug 135066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135066 in mozilla-thunderbird "Thunderbird doesn't use Ubuntu icon theme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135066
<asac> yeah we don't have such a theme ... so.
* Admiral_Chicago has a working install of firefox
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: us that an achievement?
<asac> s/us/is/
<gnomefreak> asac: /usr/share/sunbird/defaults is also in debian/tmp right?
<gnomefreak> or not
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: yes, it was broken for a bit due to my profile
<gnomefreak> only thin in debian/tmp/usr/share is idl
<gnomefreak> s/thin/thing
<gnomefreak> ok found and copied it now ill dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc and see what happens
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc since im using bzr bd it seems to want source
<gnomefreak> should i do that inside build-tree maybe?
<gnomefreak> or better yet build-area
<gnomefreak> building in gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/gutsy_builds/work/build-area/lightning-sunbird-0.5 seems to be working
<asac> gnomefreak: its in build-tree
<asac> aeh build-aread
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> how is this a perment fix?
<asac> in tmp its always usr/lib
<gnomefreak> coping the autoconf fdir
<asac> but we sort things to usr/share
<asac> yes
<asac> you have to copy it with debhelper files
<asac> like every other file as well
<asac> look in .install
<gnomefreak> all those have to be copied over as well? since they are already symlinked
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no idea what you mean
<gnomefreak> eh symlink maybe not but you know what i mean
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> just copy the damn autoconf folder ... done
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> long time ago
<asac> then you are done :)
<gnomefreak> i just dont see if its in debian/tmp how it is gonna carry over to next build
<asac> just verify that defaults is properly linked from usr/lib/sunbird to usr/share/sunbird
<asac> gnomefreak: its in debian/tmp
<asac> read above
<asac> there is no SHARE in debian/tmpo
<asac> mofo people install everything in usr/lib
<asac> so we copy things to usr/share from usr/lib and set link
<asac> s
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> (well they install idl in share ... but you already found that)
<asac> so where did you find it?
<asac> (you claimed that you found it)
<gnomefreak> in build-area/debian/tmp/usr/share
<gnomefreak> i would have to look again to make sure
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> that is where
<asac> thats bullshit ... its definitly not there ... you might have done it manually
<asac> which is wrong
<asac> you have to fix sunbird.install
<asac> nothing else
<asac> and just verify that the defaults dir is properly linked already to usr/share/...
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:~/gutsy_builds/work/build-area/lightning-sunbird-0.5/debi
<gnomefreak> an/tmp/usr/share$ ls
<gnomefreak> idl
<gnomefreak> hint look
<asac> (in sunbird.links)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... and?
<asac> gnomefreak: debian/tmp ... is just the source ... the target is debian/sunbird/
<gnomefreak> so even after all this i have to fix something that wasnt broken to begin with?
<asac> you never modify debian/tmp
<asac> it stays the same
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> you just sort things from debian/tmp to debian/sunbird
<gnomefreak> i didnt touch sunbird.install either
<asac> in debian/tmp ... all is below usr/lib/
<asac> yes ... which is wrong
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> thats wrong
<asac> i don't know what you did ... but you definitly either did nothing ... or did something wrong
<gnomefreak> ok if its wrong why has it been ok before
<asac> when?
<asac> its OK to have all in usr/lib in debian/tmp
<asac> there is zero problemo with that
<gnomefreak> sunbird worked fine until i added pref to rules than when installed it failed to start remember?
<asac> yeah because the autoconf dir is not copied to debian/sunbird
<gnomefreak> so you told me to copy autoconf over and i did that
<asac> gnomefreak: from where?
<asac> gnomefreak: tell me exactly what you copied ... from where ... to what place?
<asac> and more importantly ... HOW ?
<asac> by copy i always mean sunbird.install
<asac> i just told you to test it once manually
<asac> but that has nothing todo with it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<asac> run a find debian/tmp -type d  | grep autoconf
<asac> is there a match?
<asac> then run
<asac> find debian/sunbird -type d | grep autoconf ... is there a match?
<gnomefreak> hold that thought
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> i think i copied to itself
<asac> did you run the two finds ?
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/include/sunbird/autoconfig
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig
<asac> yeah ... you have to copy debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig ... to the same dir in sunbird/usr/share
<asac> do that in sunbird.install
<asac> gnomefreak: one more time :) ... maybe you remember ... debian/sunbird contains what get packaged in the end ... so you just have to take care that the autoconfig dir is there as well :)
<gnomefreak> than why did you tell em to copy by hand
<asac> gnomefreak: i never told you to copy in build-tree
<asac> copy by hand in your install
<asac> just forget that
<asac> just do it properly
<asac> with sunbird.install ... and just run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -nc too test ;)
<asac> so *no* need to copy by hand ;)
<asac> i am sorry for that confusion ... but i thought it was obvious
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/include/sunbird/autoconfig sunbird/usr/share
<gnomefreak> or debian/sunbird/usr/share
<asac> gnomefreak: not the include
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<asac> damn ... it can't be that hard :/
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig
<asac> debian/sunbird/usr/share/sunbird/defaults/
<gnomefreak> yes i just cp'ed the wrong link
<asac> tis just the same path but in share :/
<asac> gnomefreak: no link ... *copy*
<asac> or *install* ... however you want to call it
<gnomefreak> asac: when i pasted it in irssi i grabed wrong paste
<asac> you just have to verify that the defaults dir is properly linked... because i am not sure
<asac> but it should
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: if you look in .install ... it should be obvious ... there are other dirs copied that way as well
<gnomefreak> they are all usr/share/sunbird*
<gnomefreak> give or take
<asac> no
<asac> e.g.
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/pref usr/share/sunbird/defaults
<asac> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/profile usr/share/sunbird/profile
<asac> those are so close to what you want that it should be trival to adapt it :)
<gnomefreak> thats not what is in this file for all the rest
<asac> its in my sunbird.install
<gnomefreak> debian/sunbird.cfg usr/lib/sunbird
<asac> line 7
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/pref usr/share/sunbird/defaults
<gnomefreak> thats line 7
<asac> yeah you found it
<asac> right
<asac> its exactly what you want
<asac> but with autoconfig
<gnomefreak> yeah i knew that and i had that in here but you told me to do it by hand so i removed it
<gnomefreak> i even commited it
<asac> don't get confused to quick :)
<asac> i would never ask you to copy something by hand in the build tree
<asac> when i ask for manual copying its always in the real insatll ... just to test if its enough to fix our issue
<asac> without the need to build etc.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<Jazzva> Hello... Just passing by... asac, I won't be able to finish that plugins menu today...
<gnomefreak> debian/tmp/usr/lib/sunbird/defaults/autoconfig usr/share/sunbird/defaults
<asac> gnomefreak: be more self-confident ;) ... i am sorry, but i cannot really look what you havfe on your disk
<asac> that looks good
<asac> Jazzva: plugin menu? you mean plugin table?
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what i had to  start with. ok lets see if its better
<Jazzva> asac: That :)... I'm having problems with my HDD on which is the /home dir and I'm in a light panic state... Backing up important stuff...
<asac> ok
<asac> good luck
<Jazzva> OTOH, I should get new HDD tomorrow, which is a positive thing :)...
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<asac> you should merge the mt tree into yours
<asac> i fixed another bug there
<gnomefreak> still have to test build in build-area
<asac> sure
<asac> with -nc ... just work in build-area until fixed
<gnomefreak> yep
<asac> then copy the modified files back to bzr
<gnomefreak> they are all commited atm
<gnomefreak> i have been commiting and uncommiting as i go
<gnomefreak> im assuming you mean those files :)
<asac> ... i better stop guessing ... i have no idea what you are doing ;) and will probably just cause confusion
<gnomefreak> asac: nvm i know what you meant and i figured it out sorry been up for almost 10 hours already
<asac> yeah no problem ;)
<asac> i am not really at my best atm as well :)
<gnomefreak> i fixed it in my build dir but i forgot tht running dpkg-buildpackage i would have to fix it in build-area :( so when you were telling me to fix it there i was fixing it in build dir
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> extra spin or 3 not like today was the best of days to begin with
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... one only learns from failures ;)
<asac> ... or pain
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> but hopefully it works that way all i have to do is build and push
<gnomefreak> although if it works all i really need to do is push
* gnomefreak wonders if there is a locales dir
<gnomefreak> would have been nice to have one
<gnomefreak> fixed
<asac> he?
<asac> what is fixed?
<asac> locales?
<gnomefreak> sunbird is fixed/
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> oh cool
<asac> clean up ... push to bzr ... i will merge over to mt ... after reviewing that no cruft slipped in and upload
<gnomefreak> locales i would have to do inside source tarball or make a locales dir in debian
<asac> gnomefreak: where are the locales shipped?
<asac> gnomefreak: if they are not shipped in upstream sunbird tarball we want a separate source package for locales
<gnomefreak> in the build-area/mozilla
<asac> e.g. sunbird-locales-all
<gnomefreak> its in upstream
<asac> really?
<gnomefreak> but only en_us and generic it looked like
<asac> yeah
<asac> then don't bother
<asac> we need a source package wil all .xpis
<asac> just like firefox-locales-all
<asac> and en-us is alrady properly shipped
<gnomefreak> its in toolkit
<asac> otherwise sunbird wouldn't have any text ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah doesn't matter
<asac> its everywhere
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> every component has a locale folder
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<asac> but they just have one locale inside (the default)
<asac> everything else needs to be packaged outside
<asac> so sunbird package doesn't need to be modified
<gnomefreak> oh well the bug gives like to all locales
<gnomefreak> list of ~10 of them
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-sunbird/+bug/130807
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 130807 in lightning-sunbird "sunbird langpacks doesn't exist yet" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> we should just package all that are avaialble on upstream ftp
<gnomefreak> the reason i didnt is not sure wher eto put them
<gnomefreak> where to*
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.5/langpacks/
<asac> gnomefreak: just start with the firefox locale package
<asac> should be fairly simple to adapt
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> its a big damn circle
<gnomefreak> branch == diverged says to use merge i merge i get conflict in changelog i fix i run bzr resolve and try to commit changelog wont let me try to push again diverged
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to commit changelog after resolve says "all conflicts resolved"
<gnomefreak> i cant
<gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Selected-file commit of merges is not supported yet: files debian/changelog
<asac> gnomefreak: you didn't resolve the conflict
<asac> gnomefreak: you cannot commit just one file
<asac> merges are always "file-less"
<asac> read the error... it says all
<asac> just say bzr commit on top
<asac> < gnomefreak> bzr: ERROR: Selected-file commit of merges is not supported yet: files debian/changelog
<asac> if you read that carefully you will see ;)
<asac> all at once is the procedure for merging
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<asac> yeah :)
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<gnomefreak> there that should be good
<gnomefreak> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<asac> ubotu: mergecommit in bzr is always without files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> ;)
<asac> !mergecommit | gnomefreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mergecommit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> !mergecommit | gnomefreak hmm
<gnomefreak> !forget mergecommit
<ubotu> I know nothing about mergecommit yet, gnomefreak
<asac> damn
<gnomefreak> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> !:
<asac> !:
<asac> ubotu: mergecommit in bzr is always without files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> But mergecommit in bzr already means something else!
<asac> ah
<asac> but why?
<asac> !mergecommit in bzr
<ubotu> mergecommit in bzr is always without files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> why is ubotu smart?
<asac> ah ... i think it looks for 'is'
<asac> ok
<asac> !forget mergecommit in bzr
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<asac> ubotu: committing merges in bzr is always done without specific files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<gnomefreak> nope
<asac> hmm not happy :)
<asac> !forget committing merges in bzr
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<gnomefreak> asac: its !fact <reply> than what you want it to say
<asac> ubotu: commit merges in bzr is always done without specific files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, asac
<asac> gnomefreak: why?
<gnomefreak> if its for this channel only its !fact=#channel <reply>
<asac> its good that way
<asac> well that is for all :)
<asac> !commit merges in bzr
<ubotu> commit merges in bzr is always done without specific files, e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> !commit merges in bzr | gnomefreak
<ubotu> gnomefreak: please see above
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> i have no idea how to name it with just one word
<gnomefreak> bzrmerges
<gnomefreak> bzr-merges
<gnomefreak> merges
<asac> hmm
<asac> !bzrmerges are always committed at once - without specifying any file -- e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> !bzrmerges are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> !bzrmerges
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzrmerges - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> it doesn't work
<gnomefreak> hint use <reply> :)
<gnomefreak> !bzrmerges are
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzrmerges are - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<asac> !bzrmerges <reply> are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<gnomefreak> !bzrmerges are always
<asac> it complains that i think its intelligent
<gnomefreak> yes i see that
<asac> ubotu: bzrmerges <reply> are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> reply doesn't work most likely
<asac> !bzrmerges are great
<gnomefreak> !no bzrmerges is <reply> are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> I know nothing about bzrmerges yet, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !bzrmerges is <reply> are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<ubotu> I'll remember that, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> now !bzrmerges
<asac> !bzrmerges
<ubotu> are always committed at once - without specifying any file - e.g. bzr commit -m "your merge comment"
<asac> what the hell is !no for?
<gnomefreak> to change factoid
<asac> and why was ubotu so confused?
<gnomefreak> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<asac> !forget commit merges in bzr
<ubotu> I'll forget that, asac
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> lets see if i remember when you complain about not being able to commit next time :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<asac> though it probably won't happen again now that we did this extensive bot training ;)
<gnomefreak> it should all be pushed
<gnomefreak> i need a smoke
<asac> ok
<asac> pulling your branch appears to take ages ... ages and ages
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> pulling any branch take forever for me
<asac> nothing is happening
<asac> well it works pretty well if you can use bzr+ssh://
<asac> but it sucks with http:// or sftp://
<asac> anyway ... nothing is happening here atm ... maybe lp is down?
<gnomefreak> tell you in a minute
<asac> gnomefreak: rev 87 ... your comment reads: "Updated accordingly" ... next time name what was updated ;)
<asac> (looking at web interface) ... branch is still not here
<gnomefreak> ok i hope thats the latest one :)
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> im pulling your ff one
<asac> oh
<gnomefreak> sort of
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe its better if you use the mt subscribed one?
<gnomefreak> its on 1 of 4
<asac> maybe you can peek that with bzr+ssh ?
<gnomefreak> dont know how to use bzr+ssh
<gnomefreak> and if you cant pull it how am i going to
<gnomefreak> still stuck on 1/4
<asac> oh you did a merge of your own local branch :)
<asac> funny
<asac> ok that explains a bit of the comment
<asac> maybe just remember that you won't see the nested comments on lp ... so redocument on merges
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> i commented on all but changelog
<gnomefreak> see revisions 83 and up
<gnomefreak> ff still isnt moving
<asac> yeah ... wait a bit longer :) ... you should keep a branch around and just update that
<asac> its a bit faster then ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please run a dch -r -Dgutsy
<asac> and commit changelog on top with comment
<asac> debian/changelog: 0.5-0ubuntu3 gutsy upload
<gnomefreak> why do i want another changelog
<gnomefreak> it will conflict
<asac> well now its UNRELEASED ... i reviewd and usually i would add that on top
<asac> no
<asac> why would it?
<asac> just commit on top
<asac> its important to have on commit that can be identified to be exactly the state that goes up
<asac> i can run dch as well
<asac> but then i will be main changelog entry holder
<asac> and you would get a [John Vivrito]  entry
<asac> which i don't think would be good given that you did most of the work
<asac> if you don't care i can do
<asac> just let me know
<asac> actually you got the idea of UNRELEASED a bit wrong
<asac> the idea is to add a new changelog entry with UNRELEASED when development begins
<asac> e.g. for this case it would have been before rev 83
<gnomefreak> ok so all you wanted me to do was change the unreleased to gutsy and than just comment on the commit
<asac> then when we upload we flip that to gutsy and document the changes
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... and use dch -r ... so the date gets updated
<asac> it will automatically flip to gutsy
<asac> if you are in gutsy
<asac> keep an eye open if it uses the right email/name for you
<gnomefreak> it changed
<asac> changed what?
<gnomefreak> unreleased to gutsy
<asac> yeah ... and updates the timestamp
<asac> take care that your name and email are correct
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> then commit ... and push to mt directly ... or to your brnch
<asac> whatever you want
<asac> oh wait
<asac> let me push first :)
<gnomefreak> push?
<asac> ok mt brach is pushed ... just push to your or to mt ... e.g. with the comment above on checkin the changelog entry
<asac> gnomefreak: well mt is now on your revision
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> gnomefreak: so not really important
<asac> you could have pushed all as well
<gnomefreak> pushing atm
<gnomefreak> should be good
<asac> whereto? mt?
<gnomefreak> no mine
<gnomefreak> want me to push to mt as well?
<gnomefreak> why does your ff 2.0.0.x branch not have lang. packs
<asac> yeah ... just do it
<asac> gnomefreak: because the lang packs are in a different package
<asac> thats what i wanted to explain to you
<asac> ;)
<asac> they are independent from firefox
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> pushed?
<asac> if not i can do it now
<asac> ok i pushed :)
<asac> to mt
<gnomefreak> yes pushing
<asac> i already did :)
<gnomefreak> i killed mine
<asac> already building sources for upload
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> what was the name of the firefox locales package?
<asac> hmm you didn't close the bug in changelog
<gnomefreak> no i didnt close the bug you told me to put it in the commit and not to change the changelog
<asac> well ... but you changed the changelog ... didn't you?
<asac> nevermind ... remember to close it the old way
<asac> by pasting changelog entry
<asac> uploaded
<asac> the idea is to copy changelog entry from bzr to changelog right before the release
<gnomefreak> i planed to
<asac> which is why i asked you not to modify changelog ... usually i would do that in the same commit when the flipping is done
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> e.g. "debian/changelog: document xxx upload to gutsy"
<asac> bang
<asac> upload
<gnomefreak> ill just add changelog entry to bugs nad close them
<asac> yeah thats fine
<gnomefreak> fix commited?
<gnomefreak> or released?
<asac> no idea ... just set to fix released once its build
<asac> no need to use intermediate step
<asac> for me fix committed is when we have a fix in branch
<asac> but plan to upload later
<tonyyarusso> Hello all, we have a bit of a question regarding the debian/copyright for KompoZer.  Should it read "2007, Fabien Cazenave", "1998-2007, Contributors", or an exhaustive list of the hundreds of people who show up in a 'grep copyright *' on the source?
<asac> settting to fix committed while things build just doesn't make sense for me ... might make sense for sponsoring ... but not for us :)
<asac> tonyyarusso: no ... just the main licenses
<asac> tonyyarusso: do it like firefox ... or like iceape
<asac> i think iceape is better
<asac> firefox might be a mess
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: look at iceapes since it includes what i think is kompozer
<gnomefreak> best to go off of that one
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: iceape is in gutsy I take it?
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> !info iceape gutsy
<tonyyarusso> ok
<ubotu> iceape: The Iceape Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Ubulette_> hi
<gnomefreak> will look into the locales sometime this week
<gnomefreak> i have the ff package atm
<Ubulette_> asac, i've fixed nss
<tonyyarusso> Wow, iceape's copyright is pretty messy in other ways.
<gnomefreak> yep it is
<gnomefreak> :)
<tonyyarusso> Um, does that mean I should try to copy in all of those "The following files are under such and such, etc" sections into ours, or is it not necessarily the same?
<gnomefreak> sorry havent had a chance to look in iceapes ina  while
<tonyyarusso> ok
* gnomefreak going to lay down for a while its been a long morning
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: It basically amounts to a very lengthy note saying "I've tried to figure out what license things are using by looking at where they're placed and guessing a bit, so here's how I'd group them:  MPL & GPL $files, MPL/GPL/LGPL $files, MPL only $files, otherlicense1 $file, otherlicense2 $files, and so on (very long)
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking perhaps we'll go with a combined "2007, Fabien; 1998-2007 Contributors" for now, and perhaps change that after things like IceApe find a better way of doing it that doesn't look like guesswork exploding a box of copyright notices in front of a fan.
* asac has to run bbl
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: problem with that is mozilla decides the license for kompozer iceape is not mozilla so it has parts of everything in it.  still not here
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: KompoZer is separate from Mozilla now.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> Does that make it all better?
<gnomefreak> im sure it still has some mozilla license in it as does iceape
<tonyyarusso> Yes, it is tri-licensed with the MPL being one option available to any person interested in forking, along with the GPL and LGPL.
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: im sure mozilla found a way to tack on some MPL as it is the moz deveolpers that made that
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: with that many its gonna get messy sooner or later
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Hmmm.
* tonyyarusso doesn't have a good answer
<gnomefreak> part a you can use but under MPL part b you can use under GPL ect..
<gnomefreak> there is no easy way to do it
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: i would ask asac when you see him again
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: I'll keep that in mind.
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Ubulette> more or less
<shirish> cool ;)
<shirish> now tell me about nspr, I know its related with firefox but don't really know how
<Ubulette> it's the crypto lib used by all mozilla products
<shirish> ah, its used for encryption stuff
<Ubulette> it's usually bundled within each product
<Ubulette> but we split it so it is shared
<Ubulette> https mostly
<Ubulette> plus all certificates
<Ubulette> and there's nspr too
<shirish> so there are 2 libs. one for encryption one for something else?
<Ubulette> that does mostly the networking, i/o, threads, shared mem, etc
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: btw, Nvu's copyright file only listed one person, with no file details.  Granted, the copyright file for it is significantly lacking in other policy terms, but it was allowed in the repos for some time in that state.
<Ubulette> shirish, now, i'm trying to split ff3 from it's gecko core
<Ubulette> xul
<shirish> wow, that would be tricky, but why are you trying to split ff3, xul is used with other apps. as well perhaps?
<Ubulette> as xul is used by many other things (totem plugin, liferea, etc)
<shirish> thought so, so basically its lessens duplication
<Ubulette> that's the idea
<shirish> cool
<Ubulette> it should also suck less memory (though it needs to be proven) and be easier to maintain (like security fixes)
<shirish> Ubulette: so if you are able to do that, then the firefox bugs triage page would also need to be updated.
<Ubulette> we still have time, it's not working that well at the moment
<shirish> Ubulette: lemme know as & when you have done the split, so if you need I'll be more than happy to also do tests, although you might have to walk me through them.
<Ubulette> should be automatic
<Ubulette> and invisible
<shirish> Ubulette: I meant tests for sucking less memory (as you said it needs to be proven).
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> ok
<shirish> Ubulette: you have my e-mail id, even if I'm not online a short mail should be good enough to have my attention as I check my mail atleast 5-10 times a day.
<Ubulette> ok
<shirish> Ubulette: one query, how many apps. do you guys have in your mirror/repository now, apart from ff3 which gets built frequently?
<Ubulette> about 40
<Ubulette> i just lack time to add more
<shirish> Ubulette: my oh my, at this rate you will have a mini-distro soon ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: is there a list I could look at to know the exact no. of applications?
<Ubulette> it's designed to be added on top of another distro
<Ubulette> so i don"t have to do the hard work
<shirish> Ubulette: I'm guessing you mean just like ff3 is?
<Ubulette> not really. i mean like totem, gstreamer, nautilus, exaile, xine, rhythmbox, etc
<Ubulette> for ff3, i also participate in the packaging
<Ubulette> which i don"t do for the other stuff, i just reused the work already done and apply that to fresher sources
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool, I built my own exaile, that's a very simple app. to compile ;) it did require few dependencies.
<shirish> built/build
<shirish> Ubulette: right now exaile is at revision 2842 at my end ;)
<Ubulette> don't know yet, it's a the end of the queue
<Ubulette> and ff3 + xulrunner suck ~2h
<shirish> Ubulette: agreed, but they have the most appeal I guess ;) and I'm guessing you are using ccache or no?
<Ubulette> no
<shirish> Ubulette: ah, that's why it takes so much time, at my end after using ccache, /usr/lib/ccache, the compiling time reduced drastically
<shirish> Ubulette: I compile the new svn of deluge almost daily, sometimes more than twice, before when I was not using /usr/lib/ccache it used to take me 10-15 mins to compile, now its usually within 2-5 mins.
<Ubulette> maybe but we're not supposed to be waiting for those things. it comes when ready :)
<shirish> Ubulette: true :)
<shirish> Ubulette: any idea when the swfdec-mozilla plugin would be ready?
<Ubulette> no idea
<shirish> Ubulette: isn't asac the maintainer of that or not?
<Ubulette> i don't know
<Ubulette> i kind of new here :)
<Ubulette> i'm
<shirish> Ubulette: I don't believe that for a sec. but still :)
<Ubulette> you should. 1st came here 2 weeks ago
<shirish> Ubulette: wow, then you made excellent progress, I been in ubuntu 1 yr. & only now I've started to push a bit into compiling, then also simple stuff only.
<Ubulette> well, i didn't say i did my 1st deb here.
<shirish> Ubulette: true, are/were you a debian user before this?
<shirish> Ubulette: or a Ubuntu user who graduated to now where you are? Or used one of the derivatives?
<Ubulette> debian since late 96
<shirish> Ubulette: wow, that's a lot of history
<Ubulette> i've used some other distro before
<Ubulette> and many other unix too
<shirish> wow, wow in that case I'm sure there is plenty I can learn from you.
<Ubulette> ;)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i've prepared a new nspr for mozilla bug 392852
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392852 in Build Config "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392852
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you can use that for the ppa next time
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, pushed to mt nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso
<shirish> Ubulette: do you know of any software, which is simple to compile & uses Arch as repository?
<Ubulette> Arch ?
<shirish> Ubulette: its a distributed revision control software, like subversion is
<shirish> Ubulette: correction subversion is centralized, Arch is not
<Ubulette> obviously, i don't know of any software maintained that way (as i didn't even know what it was). sootyy
<Ubulette> sorry
<shirish> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7671
<shirish> Ubulette: its known as GNU Arch
* shirish out
<Ubulette> asac, there's something wrong with ff3/xul. i've tried with --with-libxul-sdk=../../../xulrunner-1.9-1.9a8pre~cvs20070824/mozilla/dist and run ff from dist/bin/firefox, just to be sure that it's not caused by files missing/misplaced in my debs, no change at all.
<Ubulette> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8pre and 1.9a8pre.
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> Ubulette: what was the problem again?
<asac> a right the overlay
<asac> try a flat chrome or a PR_FORCE_LOG build
<asac> ;)
<asac> Ubulette: yesterday i just migrated the patches in your nss branch and it worked out of the box
<asac> e.g. libnss3.so.0d was not explicitly linked against libsoftokn .. however shlibsign worked
<Ubulette> i'm quite sure it can't work unless you already have nss installed.
<asac> hmm
<asac> so what was the fix?
<Ubulette> the signer explicitly load this lib without soname
<asac> is it in your branch?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> mt
<asac> Ubulette: but how would it work with installd nss .. shlibsign is linked against the dynamically loading libnss3
<asac> anyway let me look
<asac> what is the new patch?
<Ubulette> i think this is caused by the security patch, that disables -rpath
<asac> interesting
<asac> why would we do that?
<asac> just for being able to run inside debian/tmp ?
<Ubulette> 730 	-    SHLIB_PREFIX"softokn"SOFTOKEN_SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX;
<Ubulette> 		731 	+    SHLIB_PREFIX"softokn"SOFTOKEN_SHLIB_VERSION"."SHLIB_SUFFIX".0d";
<Ubulette> 
<asac> YEAH
<asac> i think the problem is that SHLIB_SUFFIX is not proper
<Ubulette> it is for the other libs
<asac> isnt that set in manifest?
<Ubulette> those in /usr/lib/nss/
<Ubulette> btw, it's all good with that patch
<Ubulette> i put it in the soname patch, not in the security (/usr/lib/nss) one
<asac> its ok  ... though i think it should be defined as a define in manifest file
<asac> to do it proper
<asac> but since 0d is also defined in multiple places it doesn't have a practical benefit without cleaning up more
<Ubulette> i've tried to change that once, but it's difficult as it's not for all .so
<asac> Ubulette: actually i think it should be put into nss
<asac> i mean into pkglibdir .. and not versioned ... as its now dynamically loaded
<asac> and previously it was already just implicitly linked  ... aka linking directly against it was never really allowed iirc
<Ubulette> that's what i think too but it's used by other apps
<Ubulette> like gnome-panel
<asac> which app links that directly?
<Ubulette> liferea
<asac> they should link libnss3
<asac> well
<asac> directly?
<asac> i mean do you see it in ldd ?
<Ubulette> maybe they do but lsof shows they're using it
<Ubulette> try on your box
<asac> well using is different from linking
<asac> i install liferea now
<Ubulette> i know
<Ubulette> well, on my box, it's no longer used as i'm now running my own nss debs
<asac> liferea doesn't even depend on libnss
<asac> and i didn't found any direct linkage to nss
<asac> so its loaded by something else
<Ubulette> but on firefox for gtkmozemb
<Ubulette> which itself needs nss
<asac> yeah but firefox/gtkmozembed don't need softoken directly
<asac> i think its safe
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> to un-soname it or to keep it like it is now ?
<asac> ok might be wrong
<asac> is it shipped in /usr/lib/nss atm or what?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> as /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d
<asac> ah sorry
<asac> :)
<asac> yeah misread
<asac> i think its just a try and error thing ... see if firefox fails if you move it to nss without soname with proper loader patch ....
<asac> (e.g. ffox trunk)
<Ubulette> seems there's also an issue with libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette> we put it in usr/lib/nss while xul keeps thinking it's in /usr/lib
<Ubulette> but that's not the cause of my problem
<Ubulette> (no XBL binding)
<Ubulette> asac_, hmm, i had to disable javaxpcom, could it be related ?
<Ubulette> (in xul)
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : Loaded library /usr/lib/libsoftokn3.so.0d (load lib)
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : Loaded library /usr/lib/nss/libnssdbm3.so (load lib)
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : Loaded library /usr/lib/nss/libfreebl3.so (load lib)
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : Loaded library libnssckbi.so (load lib)
<Ubulette> asac, still there ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> back
<asac> first connection down ... then phonecall
<Ubulette> seems your isp sucks
<asac> well ... thats probably true
<asac> but actually i think its my modem
<asac> not always ... but frequently
<asac> for instance yesterday or something high had a ping of 2 seconds
<asac> and resetting modem helped
<asac> but of course i got reconnected as well ... so i can't tell if my previous hub/switch/whatever was borked
<asac> its probably one of the first adslv2 modems with one of the first firmwares  here in germany :)
<asac> so not a good combination to be an early mover
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : GetScreenBounds 0 25 | 994 862 | 994 862
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : nsCommonWidget::Show [8415f40]  state 0
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : file (null), line 0: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIObserverService.removeObserver] "  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/browser.js :: BrowserShutdown :: line 1002"  data: no] 
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : file chrome://browser/content/places/toolbar.xml, line 60: TypeError: null has no properties
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : nsWindow::Destroy [86b7e40] 
<Ubulette> -1211234624[805c000] : nsWindow::~nsWindow() [86b7e40] 
<asac> hmm
<asac> whats that?
<asac> a debuf buuild?
<asac> with all logging?
<asac> have you set NSPR_LOG_MODULES as weell?
<Ubulette> NSPR_LOG_MODULES all:5
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3+xul.log
<Ubulette> that's ./build-tree/mozilla/dist/firefox/firefox -safe
<asac> what is in linke 60?`
<asac> hmm that exception appears to be during browser shutdown
<Ubulette> I can't find anything obvious, for sure
<asac> let me finish this icedove desaster :)
<asac> poor debian users should at least have some icons ;)
<tonyyarusso> asac: When you have a second could you glance at the copyright discussion three and a half hours ago?
<asac> any specific question left ;) ?
<asac> i don't think you need to add Fabien :)
<asac> just Contributors
<tonyyarusso> asac: In short, whether I can have a simple copyright file or if it needs to be a massive mess of grossness.
<asac> he is most likely not the sole copyright holder for most files
<asac> tonyyarusso: well ... archive admin will bug you
<asac> look at sunbird
<asac> i had to add more info ... than that of iceape
<asac> so yes ... you need all in iceape ... plus maybe more
<asac> its not important who the copyright has ... its just important that you tell which subtree has which license
<tonyyarusso> Eeesh, that's icky.  There'll be as much info in copyright as in mozilla/ :P
<asac> e.g on top ... all files but the one specifically listed are Trilicense (tell about tri-license here)
<tonyyarusso> OK
<asac> i think the iceape/sunbird thing is a good start
<asac> take care that you remove all binaries without a source
<asac> maybe run the iceape remove.nonfree script to clean the tarball
<asac> further remove everything in other-licenses/
<asac> or document licenses in their properly and cross-fingers
<asac> i am sorry for that news, but you are walking on itchy ground here :)
<tonyyarusso> other-licenses/ ?  /me looks
<asac> archive admins are pretty allergic against mozilla trees
<asac> try to be fast so riddell reviews your tarball ... instead of pitti
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> who will certainly harangue about all the files
<asac> it was always a pain for me to get a new tarball in
<tonyyarusso> haha
<asac> i promissed that sunbird is probably the last 300 MB of clutter tarball thats coming
<asac> but well ;)
<asac> now here comes another :)
<tonyyarusso> asac: The sunbird copyright file is far more pretty than the iceape one.
<asac> let me look
<tonyyarusso> I'm wondering if iceape may have missed the part about "Some files may still contain licensing notices claiming licensing under
<tonyyarusso> other combinations of NPL, MPL, GPL and LGPL. They are files that were missed
<asac> not that i am talking bull-shit here
<tonyyarusso> by the upstream relicensing script, but all the permissions required for
<tonyyarusso> relicensing were indeed provided.
<asac> yeah ... try to start with that one
<asac> tonyyarusso: oh yeah
<asac> for your tarball situation is probably even worht
<asac> there should be a bunch of files not yet relinsed
<asac> probably something in unicode
<asac> because you are older
<asac> so maybe the iceape copyright which was probably derived from mozilla-suite one might be better
<tonyyarusso> How does one find out?  Read every file manually?
<asac> yeah
<tonyyarusso> eesh
<asac> i would start with iceape file
<asac> they already list those files
<asac> it should be pretty much suitable because its almost certainly not right for the current iceape (read its for older branches)
<asac> so its your copyright file
<asac> take it
<asac> maybe try a few samples for just NPL et al
<asac> if its really true
<asac> but it probably is
<asac> hmmm nice ... those NPL only files are really non-free
<asac> and there is a bunch of them
<asac> tonyyarusso: what branch is kompozer based on ... 1.7 as well? or did they get the track to 1.8 already?
<tonyyarusso> asac: 1.7, yes
<tonyyarusso> Looking into updating, but not yet.
<asac> is it possible to open web pages in it?
<asac> e.g. from the net directly?
<tonyyarusso> Seeing what will be necessary for an as-yet-unspecified future goal.
<asac> with javascript and all that?
<tonyyarusso> asac: It uses x-www-browser for that.
<asac> what happens if you want to modify a think from net?=
<asac> will it open it completely ... e.g. with javascript et al?
<asac> hopefully he goes directly for xulrunner 1.9
<asac> otherwise he is probably finished with 1.8 when support for that branch has vaned
<tonyyarusso> Kaze says it can open stuff, but suspects it would inhibit javascript
<asac> yeah .. suspecting is good ... knowing is better ;)
<asac> howver there have even been pure css exploits on 1.7
<asac> without js
<asac> what 1.7 versio is it?
<asac> any idea?
<asac> whats in milestone.txt ?
<asac> tonyyarusso: ^^ ??
<tonyyarusso> asac: 1.7.5
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#seamonkey1.0.2
<asac> scroll a bit down
<asac> there you see the vulns of 1.7.5 and above
<asac> e.g. 1.7.6 1.7.7
<asac> no idea if there is something that might affect you ;)
<asac> cool http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2006/mfsa2006-27.html#
<asac> An anonymous researcher for TippingPoint and the Zero Day Initiative reports that an invalid and nonsensical ordering of table-related tags causes Mozilla to use a negative array index. This invalid memory use can be exploited to run code of the attacker's choice.
<asac> Although JavaScript is not involved in the vulnerability itself, disabling JavaScript may prevent an attacker from effectively preparing memory in order to carry out the exploit.
<asac> though ;)
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2006/mfsa2006-05.html
<asac> Localstore.rdf XML injection through XULDocument.persist()
<asac> might not apply ... but certainly a gem ;)
<asac> or 2006-25 ... Georgi Guninski reported two variants of using scripts in an XBL control to gain chrome privileges when the page is viewed under "Print Preview".
<asac> This vulnerability exists even if web-content JavaScript is turned off.
<asac> tonyyarusso: at best grab all patches from debian old stable seamonkey :)
<asac> aeh mozilla-suite of course
<asac> in debian
<asac> there should be one or two hundred patches :)
<asac> that might give you at least a bit security ;)
<asac> but i am not sure when they start
<tonyyarusso> Noted.
<asac> maybe they include patches starting from 1.0.8 ?
<asac> aeh 1.7.8
<asac> till 1.8.0.7 or something
<asac> no idea when i stopped backporting
<asac> at least there should be all 2006 mfsas
<asac> and maybe a bunch of 2005
<asac> and a few from 2007
<asac> i think i stopped in mar 2007
<asac> i think mfsa2007-08 is the last i backported to 1.7
<asac> what a mess :)
<asac> its definitly bleading code
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is this another rename? nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso
<tonyyarusso> Yeah - hence hoping to just modernize the whole shebang if possible.
<gnomefreak> next question: why do you keep renaming the branch?
<asac> gnomefreak: we discussed it
<gnomefreak> i didnt
<asac> this should be more or less the right name
<gnomefreak> last i saw was hte tag rename
<asac> no me and Ubulette ... yesterday night i think
<gnomefreak> if i knew i would have waited until renaming was done
<gnomefreak> was nss done as well?
<asac> the curent idea is that the name contains info for which ffox branch its suitable
<asac> so you can use .granparadiso for granparadiso
<asac> well and .trunk for trunk ... but there we are already at an impasse already
<asac> as we have tag for trunk + real nss trunk ... which is not yet used at all by ffox
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, yep, sorry
<gnomefreak> nss nspr shouldnt change from trunk to gp
<gnomefreak> they should be usible for both
<Ubulette> you mean the branch name or the package name ?
<gnomefreak> dont know what the package name is yet i havent looked
<Ubulette> src is nss-trunk
<gnomefreak> i think im gonna wait a day or 2 anyway
<Ubulette> as you want
<gnomefreak> since PPA should be public by end of today (not sure whos time)
<gnomefreak> that way i can go back to mt1
<Ubulette> you scripted it, right ?
<gnomefreak> no
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> maybe you should
<gnomefreak> to do what change control file?
<Ubulette> yes, and bump changelog
<gnomefreak> eh thats 2 sec worth of work
<Ubulette> as you want, you're the ppa boss
<Ubulette> i just hate to do the same thing twice
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: well if i dont do it everyday (since you update it everyday) than it wont be that bad
<gnomefreak> im trying to find out ETA of PPA atm
<asac> gnomefreak: we found that they may differ
<asac> its not given that they don't change
<gnomefreak> we did?
<asac> for instance atm nspr is different
<asac> for trunk vs. granparadiso
<asac> and probabyl soon it will be different for nss
<asac> gnomefreak: not we as in you and me ... we as the mt ... yesterday night
<asac> :)=
<gnomefreak> asac: so i have to have 2 versions of nspr in PPA?
<asac> yeah at least when we have paradiso in ppa
<Ubulette> i think the gp one is enough
<asac> maybe in feisty for paradiso
<gnomefreak> gp is in there atm
<asac> and in gutsy for trunk
<asac> in gutsy we don't really need gp imo
<asac> we can upload to the archive
<gnomefreak> agreed
<asac> feisty gets gp backport
<asac> gutsy gets bleeding edge
<asac> thats a good compromise imo
<gnomefreak> but i would like to know so i get a day to get to work
<asac> well first we need a final PPA
<gnomefreak> ok PPA gutsy will get -trunk and -trunk nss nspr?
<asac> yes i think so
<asac> and maybe even -realtrunk nss/nspr
<gnomefreak> asac: but i need to know before than so when it gets released i dont have 35 packages waiting
<asac> but i think it should be enough to have those in branches
<asac> yeah ... now you know ;)
<gnomefreak> ok so nss-ubuntu-gp is for gp only?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the idea of the name
<asac> that branch tracks nss for gp
<gnomefreak> where is trunks located?
<Ubulette> i should be able to maintain *-trunk as i'm daily building those from HEAD cvs, so i can react to any new ftbfs before it even hits the ppa
<asac> Ubulette: well we should not build ffox-trunk against trunk
<asac> so you would maintain -realtrunk ;)
<gnomefreak> ok i see nss.ubuntu.trunk
<asac> if we really maintain ffox-trunk against trunk then we should submit changes that need to be done for ffox-trunk to bugzilla
<gnomefreak> that is for ff-trunk?
<asac> so upstream has use of it
<Ubulette> ff-trunk could use nns/nspr-gp as gp is just following trunk with a month or so delay
<asac> as we will do things that even they don't do
<asac> Ubulette: well ... you never know
<asac> Ubulette: nss might be pushed ahead one tag
<asac> then we would have the libsoftokn transition
<asac> Ubulette: further nss.gp will be in feisty archive
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<asac> no
<gnomefreak> feisty ppa?
<asac> at least not necessarily
<asac> gnomefreak: we just talked about that?
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: paradiso only in feisty
<gnomefreak> archive got me
<asac> yeah ..so nss gp is required in feisty ...
<gnomefreak> ok i know what is going where. what nss nspr am i using for gp and what ones for trunk
<gnomefreak> both use same branch?
<asac> i think Ubulette disagrees though ;)
<asac> question is if we want ffox-trunk build against same as gp
<Ubulette> well, if you don't want {nss,nspr}.trunk in mt, no problem, i'll move them back outside m-t
<asac> Ubulette: i just  say that we should have another branch ... and the probably don't want the packages in ppa
<Ubulette> another branch ?
<Ubulette> what for ?
<asac> so we do active development on .HEAD ... once they tag we merge current HEAD to .trunk ... once paradiso is released we merge .trunk to .gp
<asac> in a perfect world we won't touch trunk and gp for anything else than merging
<asac> so all development goes into .HEAD
<gnomefreak> im almost tempted to say PPA gets updated once a week unless there is something critical
<asac> Ubulette: for trunk applications build?
<Ubulette> you seems to imply that ff-trunk is not HEAD ?
<asac> Ubulette: i don't imply ... i know it :)
<asac> its never nss/nspr HEAD
<asac> its always tagged
<Ubulette> i said ff
<asac> Ubulette: and remember that if they move nspr/nss tag on trunk ... they do it often because some new api element becomes available that they want to use for ffox-trunk
<asac> so trunk ffox will fail to build against nss used by gp
<asac> so we can either ship gp.nss ahead of time ... or maintain three branches ... from which when done right only one is really used .. the .HEAD one
<asac> Ubulette: no i don't imply that ffox-trunk is not HEAD
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 392852
<asac> Ubulette: why would i?
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392852 in Build Config "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392852
<Ubulette> that's why i updated nspr today
<asac> right
<Ubulette> nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso
<asac> but you build nspr against real head
<asac> you don't keep the branch on the state of that tag
<Ubulette> no point in doing that, it's static
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> the tag
<Ubulette> it's not a branch, it's a tag
<asac> i think we talk about different things
<Ubulette> maybe
<asac> i think i see what you want
<asac> but i don't think it will work flawlessly ... in the sense that we all know what is going on where and when
<Ubulette> for me, nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso is now frozen with sources tagged with NSPR_HEAD_20070820, until they bump the requirement again
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-28
<asac> yeah ... but we have a branch to maybe enhance packaging ... or adapt or something
<Ubulette> we may touch debian/whatever if needed, but not orig.tgz
<asac> Ubulette: who keeps track of that?
<Ubulette> that's not my idea of nspr.ubuntu.trunk
<asac> so what is your idea?
<Ubulette> anyone aware of the bump requirement
<Ubulette> and willing to react
<asac> so i want to build a package for trunk now ... how can i do that without knowing any details?
<asac> i just want to go ... get a branch ... produce an orig with the info included there ... and build it.
<asac> i mean i want to build ffox-trunk today ;)
<Ubulette> the two -gp are enough, before i've kept them up to date
<Ubulette> and of course, ff-trunk should bump its builddeps
<asac> against what?
<Ubulette> "Upgrade Mozilla trunk to NSPR_HEAD_20070820"
<asac> and then ? how do i get the right nspr for that?
<asac> the right bzr branch ... commit
<Ubulette> so nspr >= cvs20070820
<gnomefreak> thats for trunk?
<gnomefreak> or gp
<asac> i have no idea
<gnomefreak> im looking for trunk tarball for nss nspr
<gnomefreak> like right this sec
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> gp a7 is older so it can still accomodate with previous nspr
<Ubulette> gp a8 will not
<Ubulette> as a8 will be more than what trunk is today
<Ubulette> well, more or less
<asac> so you want to maintain the trunk nss in the nss.grapnaradiso branch?
<gnomefreak> nspr-trunk_4.7.0~cvs20070820.orig.tar.gz  and nss-trunk_3.12.0~cvs20070825.orig.tar.gz  for ff-trunk?
<asac> Ubulette: what i read now is that you really want to maintain the nss trunk branch in the granparadiso one
<asac> is that correct?
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> he? but that is what you are saying ... isn't  it? e.g. when ffox-trunk needs a new nss, you will update paradiso branch ... as both trun + paradiso have to use nss.paradiso package
<asac> otherwise i still don't get what you want
<Ubulette> i maintain nss trunk (ie HEAD) so I know what is needed when moz guys say "hey, you now need cvs xyz", because it will be a date older than my freshest build
<asac> yeah lets call it HEAD please
<asac> Ubulette: ok i understand that
<asac> Ubulette: now what happens if they need that?
<asac> e.g. when ffox-trunk says we need nss from yesterday
<asac> while ffox-gp still officially needs nss from 4 weeks ago
<Ubulette> merge is an option, pull too
<asac> ok ... lets stick there
<asac> merge where?
<asac> on which branch?
<asac> (pull in case that branch has not been diverged)
<Ubulette> gp merge head or head rev n-1
<asac> i can't parse that
<asac> what is gp? nss.gp ?
<asac> ok ... now gp branch is nss for ffox-trunk
<Ubulette> from nss.gp, bzr merge nss.head -rev x
<Ubulette> or latest
<asac> right?
<asac> e.g. nss.gp branch is for ffox.trunk
<asac> so nss.gp tracks nss for ffox.trunk ... which is all what i said above
<gnomefreak> atm his branches dont reflect that
<asac> do you really have issues to just name that branch nss.trunk ... and the dev branch nss.dev or .HEAD ... and then merge down as needed?
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<asac> imo it would just be one tiny step more ... and would make things much cleaner
<asac> e.g. it would just be cd nss.trunk; bzr merge ../nss.dev ... when trunk needs new nss
* gnomefreak going to dinner its already getting late. PLease explain what branch is for what build and what tarballs are for what build in morning
<asac> and cd nss.gp; bzr merge ../nss.trunk ... as soon as gp needs new nss
<Ubulette> gp<-trunk<-head/dev ?
<asac> yeah ... all main debian packaging development happens on dev
<asac> we merge down as needed
<asac> and if we need a tiny chnage on gp we can do it there ... and maybe even merge that up to turnk or something
<asac> but usually the direction should be just down
<asac> and since the probably don't bump nss/nspr tags that frequently, the .trunk and the .gp branches should be quite stable
<Ubulette> i don't get it. what will be in the repo ? ie, i've installed both ff-gp and ff-trunk
<asac> without much noise
<asac> Ubulette: well ... first ... if you are on gutsy
<Ubulette> i am
<asac> (or whatever is current dev version)
<asac> then ff-gp is in official repo
<asac> and ff-trunk in ppa
<asac> further upon request i would like to keep our gp backport we used to provide
<asac> in old mt archive.
<asac> for feisty
<Ubulette> so i end up with gp running with nss-trunk, right ?
<asac> in that case probably yes
<asac> but if you just install gp you just have gp nss
<asac> binary backward compatibility should be guaranteed ... its just source forward compatibility is known to break
<asac> Ubulette: so maybe you understand better ... when gp.nss is in official archive ... i want a dedicated branch to track that .... so i can always make changes for the released version
<asac> wihtout the need to do a mini-branch fork from the past
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> imo thats reasonable?
<asac> i just fear that at some point we need to fix something in gp ... and gp has already moved away ... not a big issue, and if you really don't want that branch we can go that way
<Ubulette> what if dev is far ahead trunk and suddenly, moz guys decide for a tag in the middle ?
<asac> Ubulette: well ... by admitting that we will merge down ... i implicitly say that its ok for me to track down the commit we need
<asac> dev should have daily checkins or something i guess
<asac> or at least one checkin for every day where cvs has a checkin
<asac> can we do that with your bot?
<asac> so we can verify that build works ... and maybe even run some tests (later)
<Ubulette> we svn/git/hg/bzr yes, cvs is trickier
<Ubulette> -we+with
<asac> Ubulette: you can use bonsai
<Ubulette> i do
<Ubulette> but it's seamonkey
<asac> Ubulette: i have perl scripts i used to work on the bonsai checkins
<asac> it allows you to extract single commits pretty easily
<asac> without all this cvsps crap
<asac> e.g. extract atomic commits with comment time et al
<Ubulette> i'd like a kind of commit id for nss, another for nspr, etc
<asac> well thats simple the perl scripts alread yhave all those fields
<asac> you can just concatenate something like project.datetime
<Ubulette> nss is 4 trees, not 1
<asac> why is that a problem?
<asac> (you can list multiple directories) ... in bonsai
<asac> http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsqueryform.cgi
<asac> the perl scripts i have just need a bonsai url that have the commits you want to be extracted
<asac> first you get lightweight summaries ... which you can then say .. produce_patch
<asac> or something like that
<asac> maybe i should even try to sync to our debian git tree that way ;)
<asac> but that is more tricky, because its diferent branches for different directories ... so real work involved ;)
<Ubulette> i've already hacked around bonsai too. look at the rss dir in my web site ;)
<asac> then when you have what you need ...fine ... if you want those scripts, ... i hope i can resurrect them somewhere
<asac> they apparently are not in my p.d.o account anymore
<asac> hmm
<asac> well that really sucks soo much
<Ubulette> asac, done. my bot will only fetch/build when there's a new commit since the last build
<asac> only chance is that they are on my other system
<Ubulette> does not matter
<asac> oh how i hate me ... see what happens if you clean up ... you remove your 10 fold redundant bits everywhere
<Ubulette> ..and you loose everything in the process :p
<asac> Ubulette: yes then autocommit ... and refrain from new builds if build fails somehow
<asac> so we can fix the last revision ;)
<asac> manually ... then bot will resume
<Ubulette> no need to autocommit, most of the time, there's no reason to update debian/*
<asac> yeah ... apparently yes. i can just hope that its on my old system or mike has it
<asac> anyway ... my git history is definitly lost forever
<Ubulette> gasp
<asac> no its not :)
<asac> i found it ... on my laptop
<asac> YUHUU
<asac> redistributed to multiple places :)
<asac> http://people.debian.org/~asac/msectools.1.tar.gz
<asac> with a bunch of data garbage :)(
<Ubulette> spreading is also my method to backup my stuff
<asac> yes ... but i have a bit of a backup thing here ...only problem is that really old stuff is apparently not included :)
<asac> and for worst case scenario i have real solution :)
<asac> so spreading is important component of my data life :)
<Ubulette> i still have everything from back in the late 80s :)
<asac> thats luck :) ... i definitly lost my atari games :(
<asac> floppy discs just suck
<Ubulette> cd too
<asac> i mean my own games :/
<Ubulette> me too. i only keep my stuff
* Paddy_EIRE is away: Away
* Ubulette will be away soon too
<Ubulette> asac, tell me if you have any idea for my xul/ff3 problem
<Ubulette> asac, if you're lazy, you can get my latest builds there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/xul/
<Ubulette> or the apt-line : deb http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos xul/
<Ubulette> bed time. see you.
<Jazzva> Hello...
<Jazzva> asac: I've finished the plugin hbox -> table transition... though I have two minor visual glitches to fix
<Jazzva> BTW, it was a simple change, but first I tried to do it the harder way, that wasn't really working...
<Jazzva> And it took me some time until I saw the problem, which was quite obvious...
<Jazzva> Anyhow, here' s the screenshot: http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/59/screenshotpluginfinderste2.png
<Jazzva> The first glitch is that the missing label for radio causes that little selection square in front of the logo. The second one is that the plugin name label is not correctly vertically aligned... I tried with valign, but nothing :/... Will try to fix it.
<Jazzva> asac: Pushed the new revision... I'll fix those glitches in the next one.
* Jazzva off
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac_> argh
<tonyyarusso> asac_: wassamatta?
<gnomefreak> has anyone played with system-config-printer in gutsy yet?
<asac> gnomefreak: i have no printer :)
<asac> too spartanic for me
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> i print right in my head ;)
<gnomefreak> i do but im scared of SCP
<asac> its new, isn't it?
<asac> afaik it should really rock now :)
<gnomefreak> i cant believe hes blaming the pc instead of updatedb
<asac> at least thats the idea
<gnomefreak> yeah new
<gnomefreak> brb tea
<tonyyarusso> asac: what is ubufox?
<gnomefreak> gives you settings to cchange in about:config in ff afaik (i have it but never changed settins
<tonyyarusso> oh
<gnomefreak> if updatedb runs daily and takes alot of mem (with system minimum atleast) its the systems fault that it takes >5minutes to start
<asac> tonyyarusso: yes it contains the default pref tweaks we have
<gnomefreak> thats gonna piss me off seeing its not mandatory for it to run at all
<asac> + its a staging area for new features that need to be cleaned up before we can submit upstream
<asac> like the new plugin finder dialog/wizard
<tonyyarusso> asac: got it - thanks
<asac> tonyyarusso: later today i will move ubuntu default bookmarks there as well
<asac> tonyyarusso: why you ask?
* tonyyarusso saw it mentioned somewhere with no description
<asac> ah
<tonyyarusso> asac: ^^
<asac> ok
<asac> tonyyarusso: please don't blog about  it ... i still have to talk with mofo about that
<tonyyarusso> asac: noted
<asac> the more press-coverage this gets the more difficult my talks will be :)
<gnomefreak> asac: using his test cases i still cant reproduce this to save my life. what do we do next, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iceape/+bug/124365  i doubt closing it would satisfy him
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 124365 in iceape "Iceape-Browser: Theme setting reverts on restart" [Low,Incomplete] 
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<gnomefreak> i might have a clue on something
<gnomefreak> asac: if you have iceape can you check your chrome.rdf to see if it has info in it
<gnomefreak> yeah see mine is empty
<gnomefreak> new profile and old profile
<gnomefreak> what would cause chrome.rdf to be written to?
<gnomefreak> here is his .rdf http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8914245/chrome.rdf
<gnomefreak> here is mine file:///home/gnomefreak/.mozilla/Default/wugqljj5.slt/chrome/chrome.rdf
<gnomefreak> i attached mine to bug report. but that makes me think maybe somethink he has or is doing is writing to it when it shouldnt
<gnomefreak> or its a PPC bug
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: you have iceape installed by chance?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: No.  I have the source, but not installed.
<gnomefreak> ok ill tag it and see what happens
<gnomefreak> would be odd that its only a PPC issue
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> asac: we might have issue give me a few minutes to check
<gnomefreak> i dont think the checkfor updates link is gone
<gnomefreak> reinstalling to find out right now
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> adding "pref" failed to fix update issue
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> ok the "pref" fixed part of the issue. what file holds the menu entries?
<gnomefreak> ok now i need to figure out what to add to .desktop file to fix this half of the update issue
* gnomefreak not so sure after thinking about it as that is for menu/submenu :(
<gnomefreak> if i ever get my sid chroot up and running i can look in that
<gnomefreak> asac: having connection issues?
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a while, ill find the file to fix when i get home [i hope] 
<asac> gnomefreak: i am now back
<asac> online :(
<asac> thas really no fun here
<asac> pochu always pings me and then he is offline when i want to pong him
<asac> _Ubulette: we saw a preference checkin on trunk that switched to use serif/sans fonts instead of times helvetica, right?
<asac> you still have that in your backlog?
<gnomefreak> asac: im here for a minute but sunbird we fixed the update thing in prefferences but in help> check for updates needs to be removed greyed out from help menu
<gnomefreak> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<asac> gnomefreak: why? thats for extension updates, isn't it?
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<gnomefreak> asac: its used just like ff update checker in menu
<gnomefreak> let me check to make sure
<asac> gnomefreak: what is the setting for:
<gnomefreak> i checked this am but i was kind of pissed off atm
<asac> app.update.enabled
<asac> and for
<asac> app.update.auto
<asac> if you look in config editor?
<asac> both false? with the former being locked?
<gnomefreak> both are false
<gnomefreak> both locked
<asac> interesting ... for firefox only the former is locked for me
<asac> can you ack?
<asac> but that shouldn't make a difference
<asac> what happens if you try to do that?
<asac> e.g. check for updates?
<gnomefreak> both locked here in ff as well
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> says there are none
<asac> i am on feisty ;) ... so that might be the diff
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe sunbird code is broken for that?
<gnomefreak> dont know where to check, i was hoping there was a setting in .desktop or someplace to remove that option
<asac> hehe go dream :)
<asac> why would .desktop influence mozill apps :)
<gnomefreak> my sid is borked atm so i cant see if sid has it disabled
<asac> they usually ignore anything that is not their own
<gnomefreak> the synaptic.desktop has option to not show in kde menu (but more i think of it its for main menus not app menus
<asac> huh?
<asac> but thats something completely different
<asac> on the one hand its gnome/kde feature ... for us we are completely in land of mozilla here
<asac> or where do you see that check fo updates?
<gnomefreak> more of a main menu placment than an app menu
<gnomefreak> open sunbird click help its right there. foxes is greyed out but for some reason ours isnt
<gnomefreak> am i missing something (we used firefox as template for sunbird
<gnomefreak> )*
<asac> gnomefreak: sorry ... i don't get why its not an app menu ... aren't we talking about the menu in top of the application window? or do you see that somewhere else?
<gnomefreak> see the menu check for updates is enable in upstream mozilla products (all of them) so maybe one of our ubuntu patches we dropped have it in it)
<gnomefreak> asac: yes that menu
<asac> ok ... just to know we are talking about the same
<asac> its a mozilla menu
<gnomefreak> asac: open sunbird click help
<asac> no chance to fix it by other means than mozilla
<gnomefreak> or open firefox click help
<asac> gnomefreak: iirc we don't have a patch for that
<asac> my suspeciion is that sunbird and firefox don't share the same code, but forked the code for that menu entry at some point
<gnomefreak> but isnt it always enabled upstream and we fix it in firefox thunderbird ect...
<asac> and sunbird now ha a bug that ffox has fixed long ago
<asac> gnomefreak: no we just set the settings
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> if the update settings are falsed it should be greyed out
<asac> so sunbird doesn't honour that
<asac> for whatever reason
<gnomefreak> so should i file it upstream and attach to our report
<asac> upstream?
<gnomefreak> mozilla
<asac> no ... we first have to be sure
<asac> i mean ... this is by 60% likelyhood a bug from us
<asac> and 40% a bug from them
<gnomefreak> it was there from first build of ours
<gnomefreak> frigging debootstrap
<gnomefreak> W: Failure while installing base packages.  This will be re-attempted up to five times.
<asac> sid has the same issue in iceowlk
<asac> i verified
<asac> but sid didn't even receive the latest patch for prefs extension yet
* gnomefreak wouldnt know sid it borked here
<asac> so its borked anyway
<gnomefreak> only problem with that is iceowl is built from our sunbird
<gnomefreak> so its gonna have the same problems without knowning anything more
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> so what do we do about it? im gonna assume if 1.1.5 is released that will upgrade people but fail since its a ubuntu package not upstream package
<gnomefreak> sorry fixing others screw ups atm
* gnomefreak needs to move to uk, so many more holidays that here
<gnomefreak> ok trying to build sid chroot using feisty deboostrap now
<asac> is holiday in uk today?
<asac> ah right
<asac> i remember
<gnomefreak> yesterday
<gnomefreak> thats why ppa wasnt released
* gnomefreak still working on sid chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: better get a real sid install and tell me how well network-manager works for them
<gnomefreak> 1.0.1 is failing as well but atleast it is retring
* gnomefreak wayyyyyyyyy too pissed at n-m atm
<gnomefreak> seems x11common is failing to install
<gnomefreak> asac: you pushed tbird 1.5.0.13 to feisty right?
<gnomefreak> !info mozilla-thunderbird feisty
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.13-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10660 kB, installed size 29752 kB
<asac> gnomefreak: all fine with tbird?
<asac> gnomefreak: what nm problems do you have?
<gnomefreak> ever since latest upload i cant keep a connection
<gnomefreak> it happened in PA and here
<gnomefreak> notice last few days been the worst
<asac> what chip?
<asac> wired? wireless?
<gnomefreak> wired
<gnomefreak> 02:0c.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado]  (rev 78)
<gnomefreak> neither win pcs disconnect all 3 pcs 2 win and this are all on same router& modem
<gnomefreak> it could be freenode but why only me
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... od you see actual reconnects?
<asac> or just disconnects from freenode?
<gnomefreak> just freenode that i can tell but im not refreshing browser all the time
<asac> then its not nm
<gnomefreak> if i saw it on other pcs i could go with that but i know the card is good and none of the other pcs have connection issues so maybe it is freenode but only me ?
<gnomefreak> but some days it happens all the time others it happens once or twice so far today none that i know of
<asac> do you see anything interesting in daemon.log while this is happening?
<gnomefreak> never looked
<gnomefreak> i have 5 of them
<gnomefreak> bbl lunch time
<gnomefreak> make that 7 daemon.log
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> alll peers is awesome
<asac> does it work properly?
<asac> Ubulette: which branches nss/nspr do i need for xulrunner trunk?
<asac> is it .trunk already ... or granparadiso for now?
<Ubulette> both are fine. take gp
<Ubulette> (if you use my orig for xul)
<Ubulette> if you fetch yourself, you need the new nspr
<asac> Ubulette: nspr has only gp?
<asac> further it fails to build here
<asac> because maintainer isn't ubuntu, but changes suggest it
<asac>  dpkg-source -b nspr-trunk-4.7.0~cvs20070820
<asac> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> hmm so nspr in gp branch is already ahead of gp?
<Ubulette> i did that before our last discussion
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> i still need to rename accordingly
<asac> ok i will push .trunk (or .fortrunk?) ... and uncommit gp by one afterwards
<Ubulette> i'll do it
<Ubulette> just pull and uncommit once
<Ubulette> locally
<asac> Ubulette: i will do it ... i have to fix the build ;)
<asac> nspr fails here
<Ubulette> are you sure it fails on the email (which is yours btw)
<Ubulette> it's usually just a warning
<asac> yes, i am sure
<asac> the maintainer has to be an ubuntu address if you have a ubuntu version
<Ubulette> looking at nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso commit 14, it is your email
<asac> that sucks
<asac> Ubulette: ??
<asac> Maintainer:
<asac> read error above ... for me its still debian maintainers
<asac> i mean it sucks that lp is down
<asac> or at least i cannot pull
<asac> neither ssh ... sftp ... http
<Ubulette> really ?
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ mkdir /tmp/gru
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ cd !$
<Ubulette> cd /tmp/gru
<Ubulette> fta@ix:/tmp/gru $ bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/nspr/nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso
<Ubulette> WARNING: the 'deb822' top-level module is *DEPRECATED*, please use 'debian_bundle.deb822'
<Ubulette> fta@ix:/tmp/gru $ l
<Ubulette> total 4
<Ubulette> drwxr-xr-x 4 fta fta 4096 2007-08-28 20:34 nspr.ubuntu.granparadiso/
<Ubulette> works fine for me
<asac> yeah now its back
<asac> :=
<asac> ok i pushed nspr branches (overwrite for gp) ...  and fixed nss.gp ... which should be good for xulrunner-trunk i guess
<asac> nss.trunk i didn't touch yet
<asac> please merge down the last nss.gp commit (e.g. maintainer fix)
<asac> though i think you will do automatically ... please merge (not manually redo), because then later merging down from trunk to gp will not have conflict
<Ubulette> ok, but i still don't get why it failed for you but not for me
<asac> no idea ... how do you build?
<Ubulette> dpkg-buildpackage -kB6EE20E8  -rfakeroot
<asac> if you build manually (e.g. without debuild dpkg-buildpackage) ... it probably doesn't fail
<asac> if you build in feisty ... it won't fail either
<Ubulette> gutsy
<asac> if you use debian dpkg toolks it won't fail as well
<Ubulette> just gutsy
<asac> then no idea ... it should be enforced
<asac> since gutsy
<asac> i build with bzr bd ... but had the same errors before ... maybe its not enforced anymore, but bzr bd has not been updated? no idea
<asac> its really strange
<asac> maybe its indeed the way i said last
<Ubulette> warning, `debian/libnspr4-0d/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field `Original-Maintainer'
<Ubulette> dpkg-deb: ignoring 1 warnings about the control file(s)
<asac> anyway ... the maintainer field should be fixed anyways
<asac> Ubulette: ok its probably a warning which is fatal in bzr bd ... no big thing it needed to be fixed anyway
<asac> Ubulette: afaik that warning is harmless
<Ubulette> it is
<asac> important is that the Original-Maintainer field is available as package meta-data
<asac> if not i have a typeo in control
<asac> Ubulette: you want to update Maintainer field in xulrunner.trunk?
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> ah its already motu
<asac> switch that to Mozillateam
<asac> which hopefully will hold people off from just sponsoring things without checkin back with us
<asac> Ubulette: i think you can be X-Original-Maintainer: (if you want of course)
<asac> otherwise just drop it as its our own package for now
<Ubulette> i used Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> for xul
<asac> yeah ... use the same i used for nspr
<asac> i don't think it will prevent all accident ... but hopefully some
<Ubulette> done. rev5
<asac> thx
<Ubulette> well, tell me what you find, it's still broken here
<Ubulette> i mean ff3+xul
<asac> yeah
<asac> takes a bit :)
<Ubulette> no need to tell me, i know :)
<asac> well ;) ... i should get more cores ;)
<asac> like 4 more or something
<asac> i really want to fix system cairo
<asac> this is one of the greatest challenges i currently see
<asac> upstream appears not to care at all
<Ubulette> they will next time they bump cairo
<asac> he?
<asac> i doubt it
<asac> they saw it
<asac> and fixed it by patching internal cairo header
<asac> its not that their version is too low to see it
<asac> its just that they think its good to have it that way for now
<asac> so it doesn't get too critical for their own development
<Ubulette> last time i've checked, they only made assert() print without dying, everything else unchanged
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> but running their cairo doesn't even show the warning
<asac> well ... thats strange ... it definitly popped-up for us at some time that definitly was close to that assertion fix
<asac> but maybe you are right
<asac> the reverted the cairo bump
<asac> because of some issues ... i think it was performance issues, like a 25% drawback on their test machines
<Ubulette> yep. hopefully someone is still working on fixing that
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 388371
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 388371 in Location Bar and Autocomplete "Text in URL bar moves because it has ligatures when host highlighted" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=388371
<Ubulette> i'm sick of that copy/paste bug in trunk
<asac> hmm
<asac> fix it :)
<tonyyarusso> asac: I'm guessing you're probably enormously busy as usual, but if not, would you be able to have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=130 to supplement StevenK's comments?
<asac> tonyyarusso: that sounds a bit like i would constantly ignore you :) ... hope thats not the case ;)
<asac> i might be blind but i don't see any comment yet
<tonyyarusso> asac: He just gave some in -motu, not on REVU itself.  And no, you don't ignore me, I just try not to burden you too much ;)
<asac> tonyyarusso: what comments/critique did he bring up?
<tonyyarusso> asac: see just pasted again in -motu
<asac> tonyyarusso: i think the point about not using a patch-system is a bit valid ... the other point about commented stuff in rules is not imo
<asac> tonyyarusso: but use quilt as dpatch is braindamaged for mozillas ;)
<tonyyarusso> asac: Yeah, that particular patch line is useless now anyway.
<asac> tonyyarusso: but you have kompozer.patch as well
<asac> that should either be dropped (if not applied anymore) ... or moved to a patchsystem
<tonyyarusso> asac: Being dropped.
<asac> setting up a patchsystem is definitly worth the effort
<asac> should be unlikely that you can go completely without patching kompozer
<asac> tonyyarusso: yeah then remove it from debian/ ... so it doesn't pop up in diff.gz
<asac> tonyyarusso: do you use mozconfig.debian?
<tonyyarusso> asac: what about point 1) regarding copyright, and 3) about a manpage - (do you have any idea what he was trying to say here?)
<tonyyarusso> asac: yes, we do.
<asac> tonyyarusso: i didn't read anything about that in that post
<asac> let me look again
<asac> tse ... bzr is again down
<asac> shame on lp
<asac> wanted to do the last step :)
<asac> get latest ffox trunk :/
<Ubulette> asac, still fine here
<asac> not for me
<Ubulette> so maybe it's you :)
<asac> no idea
<asac> want tell why
<asac> normal launchpad works
<asac> just bzr has issues
<asac> so the genereal route (read within the realm of my provider) should be fine
<Ubulette> tried bzr, bzr+ssh, http, all worked as usual
<asac> no idea
<asac> i wait 10 min then try again (well i keep it running, but i don't think it will get connection)
<asac> oh it finishe :)
<asac> Ubulette: its not on mt branch
<Ubulette> what ?
<asac> the one there still doesn't use system-nss/nspr
<asac> so its probably not the latest you have
<Ubulette> oh, it's not committed yet as it's broken
<Ubulette> well, not pushed
<asac> ok pulling from your branch then
<asac> Ubulette: will you rename the branch? i see that yours is not named trunk anymore
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> ah there is no difference ... can you please push what you ahve to "trunk" in mt?
<asac> your branch also has the --without-system ... things
<Ubulette> -        --without-system-nspr \
<Ubulette> -        --without-system-nss \
<Ubulette> +       --with-libxul-sdk=/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre \
<Ubulette> +        --with-system-nspr \
<Ubulette> +        --with-system-nss \
<Ubulette> just that
<Ubulette> i don't want to commit something broken, as you said you just want to pull and have something working
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394056
<Ubulette> ubotu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by Mozilla: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<Ubulette> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> ok
<asac> pushed
<asac> (just nss/nspr for now)
<asac> now let me build after the tarball is here
<Ubulette> take mine
<asac> haha messed up :)
<Ubulette> hmm, last tabmixplus-dev is perfect with trunk, but now broken as hell in gp-a7 making gp unusable
<Ubulette> >= 4.7.0 will not work
<Ubulette> as 4.7.0~cvs is lower, right ?
<asac> its fixed
<asac> thought i was fast enough
<asac> otherwise shame on me
<Ubulette> got a diff by email
<asac> yeah i repushed
<Ubulette> 3 mails
<Ubulette> oh, i didn't know about about:buildconfig
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 394056
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 394056 in Toolbars "double click on urlbar is no longer copying the url" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394056
<Ubulette> nice
<Ubulette> thanks ubotu :)
<Ubulette> asac, are you done ?
<Ubulette> it's quick
<Ubulette> ...with --with-libxul-sdk
<asac> i already saw that error ... yes.
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> the xbl one
<Ubulette> so you have it too ?
<asac> yes
<asac> which i never doubted ;)
<Ubulette> so, what now ?
<Ubulette> missing or misplaced files in xul ?
<asac> not yet sure
<asac> i think it fails to find the base definition of browser
<asac> aka xul:browser
<asac> not sure where that is in
<asac> e.g. not the browser.xml
<Ubulette> btw, i've --disable-javaxpcom in xul, hope it's not that
<Ubulette> seems unlikely
<asac> unlikely
<Ubulette> hmm, print preview in trunk is now broken in gutsy
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Print%20Preview%20Error.png
<Ubulette> asac, so ? any clue ?
<asac> well ... build xulrunner flat now
<asac> in the meantime i do enigmail security upload ... and its scary ... its a regression fix that was introduced by thunderbird sec update
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> interesting thing ... about 30 days ago ... i applied the fix to dapper, edgy, feisty ... and build against thunderbird dev package 1.5.0.12
<asac> interestingly build still worked in feisty
<Ubulette> is songbird in ubuntu or debian ?
<asac> but was broken in dapper + edgy
<asac> had to fix build system
<asac> *now*
<asac> i  want reupload to security (previous went to proposed which was not really right)
<asac> edgy builds fine ... but feisty fails in exactly the same way as dapper edgy before
<asac> well i have it fixed now ... but its scary that it came exaclty one thunderbird upstream version later in feisty than in edgy/dapper
<Ubulette> indeed
<Ubulette> asac, songbird ?
<asac> huh?
<Ubulette> is that something already packaged ?
<Ubulette> or rejected for some reason ?
<asac> don't know it :)
<Ubulette> (a xul media player)
<asac> is that an official mofo project?
<Ubulette> a xulrunner app
<Ubulette> hmm, don't think so
<asac> is it different to "listen" ?
<Ubulette> http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<asac> except that listen uses gtkmozembed i think
<Ubulette> listen is like exaile
<asac> Ubulette: didn't you get an exception with debug ffox+xul ?
<Ubulette> you mean an abort ? no
<asac> didn't you show me some log from a debug build once?
<Ubulette> everything's in the logs i've posted yesterday
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah places
<asac> maybe thats it ... it prevents browser.xml to load
<asac> its not even attempted from what i see
<Ubulette> places ?
<Ubulette> the sqlite thing ?
<asac> but now that toolbar.xml throws an exception it might be true that it just doesn't apply that anymore
<asac> -1211734336[805c3e0] : file (null), line 0: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE) [nsINavBookmarksService.removeObserver] "  nsresult: "0x80070057 (NS_ERROR_ILLEGAL_VALUE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/browser.js :: BrowserShutdown :: line 1010"  data: no] 
<asac> -1211734336[805c3e0] : file chrome://browser/content/places/toolbar.xml, line 60: TypeError: null has no properties
<asac> so exclude places from build or fix that null value
<asac> to fix the build :)
<Ubulette> hmm, i thought that places were now mandatory in trunk
<asac> well ... its all #ifdef'ed ... so unset MOZ_PLACES will exclude it most likely
<asac> but look in browser.js which property is accessed ... then see why that is null
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 392291
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392291 in Places "add a preference to disable places in xulrunner" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392291
<Ubulette> hmm, no
<asac> hmm
<asac> first problem is
<asac> -1211734336[805c3e0] : file chrome://global/content/bindings/findbar.xml, line 304: TypeError: this._browser.fastFind has no properties
<Ubulette> Zarro Boogs found
<asac> findbar is document.getBindingParent(this);
<asac> aeh fastFind i mean
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-29
<Ubulette> strange..
<Ubulette> dist/bin/chrome/toolkit.jar contains content/global/bindings/findbar.xml
<Ubulette> not global/content/bindings/findbar.xml
<Ubulette> hmm, toolkit.manifest has: "content global jar:toolkit.jar!/content/global/ xpcnativewrappers=yes"
<Ubulette> no idea what that means
<asac> Ubulette: that doesn't mean much
<asac> Ubulette: its confusing that the order or directories looks flipped but the manifest provides the real path info ... so its global + content + bindings + findbar.xml
<asac> i already thought that the resolvation strategy might get confused because there is a non-manifested toolkit.jar in dist/bin/chrome/ ... while the manifested one is in dist/bin/xulrunner/chrome/
<asac> just removing the one in bin/chrome doesn't help though
<Ubulette> lo
<Ubulette> asac, did your flat install work ?
<asac> why would it
<asac> is just did it to better test it :)
<asac> as a side job i am currently reading code ...
<asac> i am unsure where the problem is, but it might be something with how or in what sequence things chrome is resolved
<asac> most important question: why the hell is browser.xml (i mean the content one not the skin one) not touched at all
<asac> is it due to some exception (like findbar) ... or isn't the css matched for the browser element ... or what
<asac> its the browser.xml in toolkit
<asac> that is not touched
<asac> :/
<asac> but it has the definition of browser widget ... so
<asac> no idea :)
<Ubulette> if a make install doesn't even work, i have serious doubts
<asac> well ... what i did is use the xulrunner dist/bin dir as --with-libxul-sdk= directory
<asac> which is probably what upstream does
<asac> they don't know about make install
<asac> so never try to verify with make install :)
<asac> anyway ... its the same
<asac> its definitly broken from what i see
<asac> i doubt that it works for them atm
<asac> but maybe its just something transitional/temporarily
<asac> anyway ... when we understand what is going on, we can fix it :)
<asac> ... as always :-D
<asac> well i think i should do a full debug xulrunner build as well
* asac respinning ... and doing something else
<asac> Ubulette: can you find out why firefox still produces this almost empty toolkit.jar ?
<asac> (which doesn't even have a manifest for me)
<asac> today is editor update day ... emacs and vi received a security update :/
<Ubulette> yep, saw that yesterday
<Ubulette> with tar too
<asac> Ubulette: you have a jar build? does ffox have a toolkit.jar with just dummyWindow.xul in it?
<asac> for you?
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1848474 2007-08-28 21:45 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/chrome/toolkit.jar
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1852235 2007-08-28 20:40 /usr/share/firefox-trunk/chrome/toolkit.jar
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1966152 2007-08-18 22:25 /usr/share/firefox-granparadiso/chrome/toolkit.jar
<Ubulette> almost the same size
<Ubulette> btw, i have to go. i'll look into this later
<Ubulette> see you
<asac> is trunk a xulrunner builder?
<asac> probably not
<asac> cu
<gnomefreak> PPA seems to still be dogfood
<asac> yeah
<asac> cwong1: there? who waas the hildon guy?
<asac> (nick) ?
<gnomefreak> why do i keep getting ilad failed to build iceape 1.1.4 but its in repo
<gnomefreak> oh lpia is an arch
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: look in latest firefox branch commit i did
<asac> you need those as well
<gnomefreak> iceape fails to build on that
<asac> for lpia
<asac> yes all mozillas that are not fixed will fail
<asac> i fixed midbrowser + firefox for now
<asac> thunderbird sunbird will follow
<gnomefreak> what did you do to rules and control?
<gnomefreak> ok you changed build-deps
<gnomefreak> i dont even have gcc as a build dep
<gnomefreak>  debian/rules, debian/control: use don't build lpia with gcc-4.1/g++-4.1 anymore, but
<gnomefreak>     use gcc-4.2/g++-4.2 for all archs now.
<gnomefreak> grabbing source to see if i can figure out what you did
<asac> gnomefreak: loog at bzr log
<asac> shjould be clear which checkins you need
<gnomefreak> i pasted it above
<asac> no
<asac> look in past as well
<asac> there might be more you want
<asac> just redo same for iceape
<gnomefreak> starting at revo 85
<asac> ok lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: the orig.tar that you use with bzr is just the normal orig.tar that we make like with -trunk we use new-orig
<asac> depends
<asac> for stable firefox its the one in archive
<asac> otherwise probably yes
<gnomefreak> iceape is what im talking about that was first way to make one that came to mind
<gnomefreak> im gonna try with the orig.tar.gz that we uploaded to repos but use it with bzr
<gnomefreak> hopfully all patches apply
* gnomefreak wishes this would hurry up and apply patches or fail to apply them
<gnomefreak> patch 99_configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure fails
<gnomefreak> maybe iceape doesnt use autoconf
<gnomefreak> asac: does the configure-autoconf patch have to be used with force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3
<gnomefreak> i dont see why this would fail other than iceape not using autoconf but i think it does for some reason
<gnomefreak> asac: ok not sure why its failing i dont see anything that tells me if iceape uses autoconf but im sure it does but patch fails to apply with a few like line 1 line 2 command not found errors and an unexpected token error
<gnomefreak> also line 3: ` 1 file changed, 835 insertions(+), 803 deletions(-)' failed.
<gnomefreak> ---
<gnomefreak>  configure | 1638 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++-------------------------------
<gnomefreak>  1 file changed, 835 insertions(+), 803 deletions(-)
<gnomefreak> those are the 3 lines
<gnomefreak> should i drop that whole part and start with Index: mozilla/configure?
<asac> gnomefreak: configure you have to leave out
<asac> just apply the new configure.in patch
<asac> then run autoconf manually and update your iceape configure patch
<asac> (as usual)
<gnomefreak> you lost me
<gnomefreak> i have to leave out configure | 1638
<gnomefreak> i havent had to run autoconf manully yet afair
<gnomefreak> asac: ok looking at the 99_configure.dpatch i had there from beginning patch starts with @DPATCH@ there is no mozilla/configure and all that other stuff. so should i drop all that crap in begining of patch start with @@ -55,16 +55,18 @@ and just add @dpatch@ to the start of it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> thats not right either
<gnomefreak> asac: well once i get this figured out ill push the patch after i correct it
<asac> gnomefreak: its always the same
<asac> you update the patch with results from a new autoconf2.13 rerun
<asac> gnomefreak: edit the patch
<asac> igore conflicts
<asac> rerun autoconf2.13
<asac> exit dpatch edit shell
<asac> donw
<asac> done
<gnomefreak> what dir do i run autoconf1.13 in?
<asac> try to remember
<asac> you will find
<asac> you did that 4 times at least :)
<asac> in the same dir as configure.in is in
<gnomefreak> ok i ran it in /iceape/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.4
<gnomefreak> i found it right after i asked
<asac> yeah
<asac> but you have to be in dpatch-edit-mode
<asac> now all is lost
<asac> and your configure is now borked
<asac> the idea was to update the patch
<asac> and not just the configure file
<gnomefreak> ok re grabbing the branch
<asac> cwong1: please ping me when there
<gnomefreak> i start build build will fail than i dpatch-edit <patch> to start with right?
<gnomefreak> ok so i open patch in dpatch-edit while its open i run autoconf2.13 in the dir
<asac> well ... if the new configure.in patch has been applied then yes
<gnomefreak> the only way to know that is to run autoconf2.13 first isnt it?
<gnomefreak> theres a step that im missing
<gnomefreak> i did as you said above 09:37 <            asac > you update the patch with results from a new  autoconf2.13 rerun
<gnomefreak> that was first instruction
<gnomefreak> so i ran autoconf and you said it was wrong
<gnomefreak> if that is right there is a step missing
<asac> gnomefreak: before autoconf is needed you need to modify configure.in
<asac> so be sure that you merged in my changes ... e.g. incl. the new patch
<asac> then if that is done
<asac> edit the configure configure patch
<gnomefreak> so manully apply the patch directly to configure.in?
<asac> by running autoconf2.13
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<asac> integrate the patch in debian/patches/
<asac> then just enter edit shell
<asac> its really simpl
<asac> add the NEW patch in 00list before the 99_configure one
<gnomefreak> new patch?
<gnomefreak> you said i had to modify configure.in
<gnomefreak> that would be new patch
<gnomefreak> without adding your changes to configure.in by hand how do i modify it
<gnomefreak> opening configure.in in dpatch edit shell will do nothing AFAIK i would have to edit it by hand to include the changes from the autoconfig patch
<gnomefreak> i already have a total of 2 configure patches one there from before an dthe new one that i took from ff
<gnomefreak> am i opening the first configure patch with dpatch or the file configure.in
<gnomefreak> there is something im not seeing in this
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * /home/gnomefreak/iceape/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.4/debian/patches/99_configure-autoconf2-13-reconfigure.dpatch does not exist, it will be created as a new dpatch.
<gnomefreak> dpatch-edit-patch: * Copying /home/gnomefreak/iceape/work/build-area/iceape-1.1.4 to reference directory.
<gnomefreak> it failed to open dpatch shell anyway
<gnomefreak> brb booting feisty to test something
<gnomefreak> bug 135572
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135572 in gedit "gedit crashes when pasting some code" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135572
<asac> gnomefreak: thats wrong
<asac> use the same name of the patch that is already there
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... there is a patch in firefox ... you need that as well
<gnomefreak> i took both firefo patches
<asac> try to read firefox bzr log carefully
<asac> both?
<asac> what both?
<gnomefreak> both
<asac> there is just one
<gnomefreak> the autoconfig and the force
<asac> the other is an update you have to redo
<gnomefreak> one
<asac> just take force ... autoconf you have to redo like above
<asac> just update the existing confiugre patch
<asac> in iceape
<asac> done
<asac> :)
<asac> i take a break now ... this mobile thing just kills me
<gnomefreak> maybe ill get to it tomorrow im not feeling well and this autocofig bs is getting to me
<asac> gnomefreak: do you understand what this is about?
<asac> gnomefreak: whenever you modify an existing confiugre.in patch or add a new patch for it
<asac> you have to update the configure patch
<gnomefreak> i got that
<asac> there is always one configure patch
<asac> not more
<asac> its always just take care that the new configure.in patch gets applied before the configure patch (which should be always last)
<gnomefreak> but problem is i cd into buildarea and run dpatch-edit-patch <something maybe name of patch)
<asac> then edit (like in dpatch-edit) the configure patch
<asac> ignore any conflicts during application ... rerun autoconf2.13
<asac> exit shel ... done
<asac> gnomefreak: there is a definite name of the patch
<asac> just look at the name in 00list
<asac> then it works
<gnomefreak> but ok dpatch-edit-patch <thesamenameyouused>
<asac> its not a "maybe name of patch" ... look in 00list ... be sure ... no problems
<asac> gnomefreak: so you still haven't integrated my patch?
<gnomefreak> or do i use exsiting configure patch
<asac> gnomefreak: i thought you are stuck at confiugre patch
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant open dpatch shell
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to add my new patch to the dpatch system as a distinct patch
<asac> if that is done (e.g. its named in 00list)
<asac> then you edit the *one* and *only* configure patch by dpatch-edit-patch ... autoconf2.13
<gnomefreak> but if i dont add your patch to iceape it wont be in 00list
<asac> exit
<asac> done
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to add it ... why wouldn't you?
<gnomefreak> because you just said dont add your patch i have to make my own
<asac> well .. you have to make a dpatch file out of it
<asac> (not a plain patch)
<asac> its basically .. copy over
<asac> rename (so it has .dpatch) extension
<asac> add the dpatch header into file (like all the other dpatch files)
<asac> add the name (what comes before .dpatch) to 00list
<asac> done
<asac> there are hundreds of ways ... but I was sure that you know how to add a dpatch :)
<gnomefreak> ok so if ther eis only 1 confiure patch no more than what do i do with the one iceape already has
<asac> only requirement is that it needs to be in 00list before the 00_configure patch ... thats all
<asac> gnomefreak: you never take the configure patch
<asac> gnomefreak: only take the configure.in patch (the force one)
<asac> the configure patch that iceape has you have to update afterwards
<asac> on like describes a few times above :)
<gnomefreak> ok so i open the configure patch i have now in iceape in dpatch and just add your changes to it?
* gnomefreak will see what i can do later this afternoon i cant work on it right now it pisses me off too much
<gnomefreak> brb
<cwong1> asac: I will get you the hildon contact at nokia as soon as bob comes in.  I forgot all about it.  Sorry.
<cwong1> asac: the person you want to talk to is Tommi and he signed in #ubuntu-mobile as tko
<asac> cwong1: tko?
<cwong1> asac: that is he's login id
<cwong1> asac: I met him at google and he knows libhildon pretty well.
<asac> cwong1: ok cool
<asac> me fighting to get a real development :)
<asac> cwong1: do i really need a target?
<cwong1> k
<asac> (in image-creator)
<cwong1> you will need hildon to test your stuff, so yes
<asac> cwong1: what shall i select?
<cwong1> maccaslin
<asac> as functional block
<cwong1> samsung-full-stack
<asac> ok ... i had menlow first ...there was only gnome-mobile which was broken
<asac> hopefully this works
<cwong1> should work ...  then just follow the instruction in moblin.org to test the target
<asac> cwong1: you mean http://www.moblin.org/howto_app-dev.html ?
<asac> under "Target Environment"
<asac> ?
<cwong1> its under http://www.moblin.org/howto_create-image.html
<cwong1> Step 5
<asac> ok
<asac> its the same from what i see
<cwong1> could be
<cwong1> yes its the same
<asac> cwong1: i assume there is a full hildonized app preinstalled?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> so i can check that it actually works? (e.g. window events)
<cwong1> the calculator
<Ubulette> lo
<Ubulette> asac, part of the nsinstall patch has been accepted
<Jazzva> Evening...
<Ubulette> hi
<Jazzva> Hello, Ubulette...
<Ubulette> it's quiet today
<Jazzva> Really?
<Jazzva> Oh..
<Jazzva> I weren't here for two days.. Got the new HDD, copied all the data from the old one to the new one and installed Ubuntu on a friend's computer today :D..
* Jazzva : "Come to the dar... ahem, Ubuntu side, Luke" :)
<Ubulette> Jazzva, lol
<cwong1> asac: ping
<asac> cwong1: pong
<cwong1> asac:  Can we make another release with the new toolbar on the bottom?
<asac> well ... we could also have a semi-hildonized menu if you want :)
<asac> it finally works ;)
<cwong1> asac:  Is that working?
<asac> yeah ... well for now its just that the menu bar hides/shows when you click the panel button
<cwong1> great
<asac> but making a popup out of it is now something left for the readers ;)
<asac> i cleaned stuff up a bit ... and will commit this
<asac> cwong1: have you tried to open a new window?
<asac> cwong1: for me the statusbar and the bookmars reappear in the second window
<asac> cwong1: can you fix that for real? e.g. strip it from midbrowser.xul instead of localstore.rdf or whatever you did?
<cwong1> asac:  I will look into it.
<asac> if you can fix that tilll tomorrow, i will merge down the clean parts from working to release branch tomorrow
<asac> or till today end of your workday of course :)
<cwong1> asac: do I need your new code to reproduce the problem?
<asac> oh ... what happens if you open "file -> new window" ?
<asac> it probably still opens for you the old, standard browser, right?
<cwong1> asac: one thing we will want to do is to disabllow more than 1 browser widow
<asac> why? ... works pretty well here :)
<asac> it should definitly be fixed ... even though we don't allow it
<cwong1> asac: thats what Bob said to do
<asac> yeah ... thats ok
<cwong1> I will go ahead and fix that anyway
<asac> but the window strip down should be done proper in .xul anyway
<asac> yeah
<asac> backout the rdf patch
<asac> and do it directly in midbrowser.xul
<cwong1> ok, will do
<asac> cwong1: you have any idea how toolbar is ment to work=
<asac> from what i see its not really implemented in hildon lib
<cwong1> no it is not
<cwong1> rg/projects/bonecho?
<asac> for now we could hide and show it like the popup ...
<asac> he?
<asac> probably an accident ;)
<cwong1> yes it was
<cwong1> I was going to ask u a different question
<asac> ok
<asac> go ahead
<cwong1> can we change the default link to point to a file instead of www.mozilla.org/projects/bonecho?
<asac> what is the default link for you?
<asac> the homepage is already fixed, right?
<asac> you mean the throbber?
<cwong1> I meant when it first come up it should point to a file like /var/www/..../index.html
<cwong1> like the firefox from ubuntu points to /usr/share/../somefile
<asac> currently we open moblin.org, right?
<asac> just to not talking about different things here
<cwong1> yes but we want to point to a file instead becuase if you run it from a firewall, it sits there for a long time until it times out
<asac> yeah ... you can do it in the same way as you changed to use moblin.org
<asac> does that index.html already exist?
<cwong1> Yes, in the old package that I did before.
<cwong1> I can change the link in the code and have our home flash plugin install the page
<asac> cwong1: why not include it in the chrome midbrowser.jar ? that would allow you to change the page in midbrowser language packs as well
<cwong1> asac: how do add the html page to the jar?
<asac> add it to jar.mn
<asac> use the same pattern you see for midbrowser.xul there
<asac> then try to reference it with
<asac> chrome://midbrowser/content/midbrowser-startpage.html
<cwong1> ok.  sounds good
<asac> in location bar ... if that works try to flip homepage setting to that page
<cwong1> will do
<asac> later that page should only contain layout ... content should go to a .dtd file so it becomes translatable
<cwong1> what about the upgrade check that is in WORKNG branch,  can you not include that in the release?
<asac> which commit?
<asac> have a link go git web?
<asac> s/go/to/
<cwong1> With latest checkout it takes a while for the browser to come up and last I chat with you, you said it is because of the upgrade check
<asac> huh?
<asac> no ... its a one time thing ... if the application is upgraded the next restart takes some time ... but not the ones afterwards
<cwong1> can we not do that one time thing?
<asac> no
<asac> i somehow have the feeling we are talking about different things
<asac> its not an upgrade check that i refer to ... but its an *upgrade* that firefox has to do with your profile directory ... e.g. reregistering xpcom components al
<asac> but it hardly takes longer than 2-3 seconds
<cwong1> on a fresh build, it starts up slow right becuase of the one time check, right?
<asac> and is just the first time you start it
<asac> its not a check
<cwong1> if you are behind a firewall
<cwong1> and proxy is not set, it takes more that 3 seconds
<cwong1> oh.. so during the upgrade, it doesn't go out to the web and search for components?
<asac> cwong1: about:config
<asac> search for update
<asac> set to false
<asac> app.update.auto
<asac> app.update.enabled
<asac> extensions.update.enabled
<asac> see if your issues go away
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> thanks
<asac> anyway ... there are more pressing issues than that
<asac> really
<cwong1> agree
<asac> those things should go to the todo list that bob and i started once
<asac> no idea where that ended up ... but i think in wiki?
<cwong1> We are going to setup a wiki in moblin.org soon
<asac> yeah ... but we had worked out 10 points or something ... he wanted to post them
<asac> somewhere ;)
<cwong1> I will get the list form him
<cwong1> :0
<cwong1> So are the hildon code check-in?
<asac> well ... takes a bit ... want to have clean checkin
<asac> but already finished locally
<Ubulette> asac, i fixed ff3+xul
<asac> cwong1: ok let me push
<asac> cwong1: hold still for a few :)
<cwong1> ok
<asac> Ubulette: really?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> Ubulette: you rock ;)
<asac> Ubulette: what was the culprit?
<cwong1> asac: I am anxious to see how that look like
<Ubulette> asac, mostly a mismatch of 3 days between xul and ff3 with some changes in browser.jar
<Ubulette> which means we'd better package both at the same time
<asac> cwong1: http://www.moblin.org/repos/?p=projects/mobile-browser.git;a=shortlog;h=WORKING
<asac> cwong1: read the long logs of the checkins to get an overview
<cwong1> asac: k  will pull and build and red the logs
<cwong1> s/red/read/
<asac> cwong1: damn thing git web doesn't break lines ;)
<asac> next time i will to id here in commit log directly
<asac> maybe i will retype when merging down to release branch
<cwong1> :)
<cwong1> sounds ok
<asac> cwong1: i didn't test your checkin
<asac> cwong1: so if its break it was you :)
<cwong1> that was just a minor change
<asac> let me rebuild
<asac> yeah minor changes can have deep impacts :)
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... thats good ... you see the checkin in bonsai that fixed it?
<asac> Ubulette: would just be curious
<asac> cwong1: i will implement F4 trigger as well ... as i saw that hildon does it as well (e.g. open menu when pressing F4)
<cwong1> asac: k
<asac> cwong1: for toolbar ... whenever we know what they do, we can probably do it as well
<asac> cwong1: i didn't really find the piece of code in libhildon that does that
<cwong1> asac: are you referring to the toolbar at the top?
<asac> no ... to the toolbar at the button :)
<asac> i only talk about application things ;)
<asac> Ubulette: that said ... maybe we should always checkout origs with tag ... e.g. trunk is always date tag of today 00:00
<Ubulette> we should also find a way to co something smaller now instead of 'browser'
<asac> Ubulette: right
<asac> Ubulette: maybe directly from hg even :)
<asac> Ubulette: i think you need files of top-level directory + browser + extensions + build + config
<Ubulette> yep, something like that, i made a diff already
<Ubulette> i need to commit a few things 1st
<Ubulette> i drop firefox-trunk-dev
<asac> why?
<Ubulette> empty
<asac> firefox probably still has headers
<asac> hmm
<asac> there should be some
<asac> or isn't there any idl file in browser/ hierachy anymore?
<asac> cwong1: you can enable logging of the hildon event service component by export NSPR_LOG_MODULES=hildon:5
<Ubulette> oh, you're right, i've kept a few things in, but so are gone
<asac> cwong1: before starting it
<cwong1> cool
<asac> cwong1: i saw that your image-creator still creates i386 chroots ... not lpia
<asac> will you switch?
<Ubulette> asac, no more dev files in debian/tmp, but some .idl/.h in moz/dist :P
<asac> (soon is the question)
<asac> Ubulette: wow ... so make install still broken?
<Ubulette> probably
<Ubulette> i'll look at it once i've committed the rest
<asac> hmm ... maybe the packager.mk now doesn't think that firefox has a -devel part? because its with-libxul-sdk?
<Ubulette> possible
<asac> cwong1: still building ;) ?
<cwong1> asac: for lpia, you need to ask rusty
<cwong1> asac: build is don and I am going to give it a try here
<Ubulette> asac, trunk pushed
<asac> cwong1: cross-fingers ;)
<Ubulette> asac, xul too
<cwong1> asac: I screw up. It was building from the Master not Working.. :(
<Ubulette> pushing my tarballs..
<asac> cwong1: oh dear ;)
<asac> cwong1: i think you don't need a full rebuild
<asac> cwong1: just a make
<cwong1> y
<asac> cwong1: the important part is that you rebuild the gtk/ tree so there is no hildon window anymore
<asac> and the you build the midbrowser tree
<cwong1> k
<asac> but if it fails ... maybe consider to rebuild :)
<asac> but then i will be in bed :/
<asac> Ubulette: cool ... thats really good news
<asac> Ubulette: i will try it tomorrow i guess
<asac> Ubulette: are you running full install?
<asac> or in dist/ ?
<Ubulette> the debs
<asac> ok ... the firefox deb doesn't contain the xulrunner that was copied to it, right?
<Ubulette> right
<Ubulette> i removed that
<asac> if you change the name of the gre.d config entry (in brackets) ... to a9 or something
<asac> does it still find the right xul?
<Ubulette> oops, forgot to Build-Depends xul-dev
<asac> np :)
<asac> Ubulette: actually is in applications.ini a maxVersion?
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ xulrunner --find-gre 1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libxpcom.so
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ xulrunner --find-gre 1.9a9
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ xulrunner --find-gre 1.9a8
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $
<Ubulette> doesn't smell good
<asac> Ubulette: well ... please try what i asked
<asac> i think that seneraio better projects what is actually needed
<asac> drop maxVersion from application.ini
<asac> if there is any
<Ubulette> [Gecko] 
<Ubulette> MinVersion=1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> MaxVersion=1.9a8pre
<asac> yeah drop that Max thing
<asac> just remove the line
<asac> then bump the name in gre.d ...conf
<asac> and see whats coming ;)
<Ubulette> root@ix:/etc/gre.d # cat 1.9a8.system.conf
<Ubulette> [1.9a8] 
<Ubulette> GRE_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> xulrunner=true
<asac> no that is maybe lower
<Ubulette> it runs without complaining
<asac> cool
<asac> even without maxVersion?
<asac> aeh with
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> without
<asac> ok thats fine
<asac> then we know how to make the stub probe for compatibility
<asac> well lets hope that components will complain on load
<Ubulette> # cat 1.9.0.system.conf
<Ubulette> [1.9.0] 
<Ubulette> GRE_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> xulrunner=true
<Ubulette> still ok
<asac> and that firefox components don't depend on internal things :/
<asac> yeah
<asac> Ubulette: another try would be to forcefully bump real version of xulrunner
<asac> to 1.9.1
<asac> or something
<asac> in xulrunner/config/...
<asac> and config/*version*
<asac> something like that
<asac> forgot the right names just now
<Ubulette> put Milestone=1.9a7pre in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/platform.ini
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ firefox-trunk
<Ubulette> Error: Platform version '1.9a7pre' is not compatible with
<Ubulette> minVersion >= 1.9a8pre
<Ubulette> maxVersion <= 1.*
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $
<asac> and in milestone*.txt
<asac> its in config/ as far as i know
<asac> maybe they eliminated it by now though
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-30
<asac> cwong1: for me it works and the throbber is in toolbar
<Jazzva> asac: The valign property of an element is not working in FF, right? I've been trying to align the label with the icon in Ubufox, but to no avail...
<asac> Jazzva: it doesn't always work
<asac> Jazzva: depends on the block element its in
<asac> and whether its expanded, et al
<Jazzva> Hmm, well, it was in table
<asac> sometimes adding a spacer with flex="1" helps
<asac> e.g. set flex of element to 0 and two spacers around with flex="1"
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... ok. I'll google up to see what's a spacer :). Thanks.
<asac> search spacer xul MDC
<asac> that will pop up the right page i guess
<Jazzva> asac: K :)
<asac> Ubulette: actually i think we can drop a bunch of configure switches now
<asac> Ubulette: only thing that was a bit wierd was the it ff didn't detect that xulrunner uses system-nspr/nss so you still have to set that
<Ubulette> i'll clean up tomorrow
<asac> no need to hurry ... i can do that as well
<asac> actually i think that in case we cannot ship nss/nspr trunk in gutsy ... we could also build with in source nss/nspr
<asac> depending on how exited people are to test the new xulrunner of course
<asac> Ubulette: is there anything left that depends on xulrunner atm instead of firefox in the archive?
<asac> if not we could replace the 1.8 xulrunner i guess
<Ubulette> sun-java[56] -plugin
<asac> ok ... thats not a problem
<asac> aeh maybe not :)
<asac> does it work to install plugins into xulrunner and they just appear in ffox as well?
<asac> does the global firefox plugins directory still work as well ;) ?
<Ubulette> libopenvrml5-dev and libghc6-mozembed-dev depend on libxul-dev
<asac> whats that?
<asac> and on libxul0 ? or xulrunner directly?
<Ubulette> lol, donno
<asac> what is ghc ;)
<asac> wow haskell
<asac> pretty important i guess ;)
<asac> cwong1: could you take a peek?
<Ubulette> libxul0d Reverse Depends: xulrunner-gnome-support xulrunner videolink python-xpcom mobile-basic-flash libxul0d-dbg libxul-dev libxul-dev libxul-common libmozillainterfaces-java libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 libghc6-mozembed-dev kazehakase hunspell-de-de hunspell-de-ch hunspell-de-at
<asac> yeah mobile-basic-flash is a pita somehow
<asac> now that i have a working mobile test setup i might try to go for it though
<asac> kazehakase ... well maybe build it against 1.9 :)
<asac> or firefox
<asac> whatever is more straigt forward
<asac> hunspell? depends on libxul ?
<asac> that sounds like it should be the other way around
<cwong1> asac: sorry, was away.  what do you what me to peek at? I just try the browser and it appears to work but it takes a long time to come up on first try.
<cwong1> asac: It open 2 tabs on 1st start, one points to mozilla.org and the other points to moblin.org
<asac> cwong1: yes for slow startup ... its the proxy ... we already talked about that ... the two tabs are on initial start its called milestone release ... it should point to a page with information about the latest version ... or just an info page that they are now using a new version of midbrowser
<asac> cwong1: search in about:config for milestone
<cwong1> k
<asac> startup.homepage_override_url
<asac> startup.homepage_welcome_url
<asac> browser.startup.homepage
<asac> those are the three
<asac> welcome url is opened on very first start (e.g. fresh profile)
<asac> override url is opened on upgrade
<asac> and startup homepage is opened always
<cwong1> ok
<cwong1> we don't really want to point them to www.mozilla.org, do we? :)
<asac> nope
<asac> feel free to fix things today :) ... tomorrow i will merge down and if all works well, will release
<asac> cwong1: ^^
<cwong1> sounds ok
<cwong1> night
<Ubulette> asac, wawww, less than 2 minutes to build trunk using fresh bzr bd --merge
<asac> Ubulette: yuhuu :)
<asac> we should definitly strip the orig down
<asac> should be more like 500k ;)
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot  1170516 Aug 29 23:53 firefox-trunk_3.0a8pre~cvs20070829-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot 33704740 Aug 29 23:51 firefox-trunk_3.0a8pre~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot 10021716 Aug 26 11:35 firefox-trunk_3.0a8pre~cvs20070825-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<asac> you see which dirs are touched?
<asac> Ubulette: at best we would provide a client.mk fix
<asac> so make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_WITH_XUL_SDK=1
<asac> omits the xulrunner dirs
<Ubulette> browser, is xulrunner minus xulrunner/* but plus browser/* other-licenses/7zstub/firefox/7zSD.sfx other-licenses/branding/firefox/*
<asac> so make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_WITHOUT_RUNNER=1
<asac> Ubulette: no ... toolkit is in xulrunner as well
<asac> we don't need that
<Ubulette> i know
<asac> and there is probably much more
<Ubulette> i said "browser" as in current client.mk
<asac> ah
<asac> imo its more like build config browser *
<asac> and other-licenses
<asac> whatelse is really build?
<asac> extensions/ maybe
<Ubulette> ./build-tree/mozilla/browser/components/build/libbrowsercomps.so
<Ubulette> ./build-tree/mozilla/browser/components/dirprovider/libbrowserdirprovider.so
<Ubulette> ./build-tree/mozilla/extensions/gnomevfs/libnkgnomevfs.so
<Ubulette> 'night
<Jazzva> asac: May I answer on some ubufox questions on ubuntuforums.org? ('cause you said to tony not to blog about it for now)... BTW, I still haven't managed to fix that label-not-aligned-correctly glitch...
<asac> Jazzva: as long as its just technical discussion thats fine ... however be careful with political statements ... or summarizing purpose and all this kind of stuff :)
<asac> Jazzva: what is the alignment problem?
<asac> maybe a dedicated row for icon + label?
<Jazzva> Hmm... well, it will be something along the "the plugin-finder doesn't work currently on feisty" ;)
<asac> it doesn't?
<asac> well it pops-up entries that might not exist :)
<asac> but it should work ;) ... well apturl ok.
<Jazzva> Well, it doesn't... the plugin-finder calls gnome-app-install with --xul-extensions, which is not supported on Feisty afaik...
<asac> ah no thats the extension link
<asac> the plugin finder just needs apturl
<asac> but thats not in feisty either ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Ubufox... Well, I tried with similar approach: row which contains radio and hbox. hbox contains icon and label...
<Jazzva> asac: lol
<asac> Jazzva: you can set an icon for a label
<asac> i don't think you need two elements for that
<asac> look in xul ref
<asac> you want to align to the left?
<Jazzva> Hmm... didn't see that one... Maybe I didn't look good enough.
<Jazzva> Right... to the left.
<asac> he?
<asac> then add label to hbox and spacer with flex="1" on the right
<asac> then place the spacer before it
<asac> if you want right to left
<asac> no idea if that works
<asac> but maybe
<Jazzva> And it will align it verticaly too? (doesn't sound like it will, but I'm still new at this)
<asac> Jazzva: a good thing is to set a border for the hbox and table cells et al
<asac> so you can better see which element causes the issues
<Jazzva> Hmm, right... I will.
<asac> its often that the above element is not properly stretched
<asac> so you cannot align
<asac> because your element completely fills existing parent space
<asac> et al
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll take a look at that
<asac> hbox probably needs a flex or/and fill?
<asac> or something like that
<asac> there are attributes ... look xul mdc
<Jazzva> And do you know if I can remove that empty selection in front of radio?
<asac> no idea what that is
<Jazzva> I'll show you a screenshot
<Jazzva> http://img169.imageshack.us/img169/59/screenshotpluginfinderste2.png
<Jazzva> It's from the empty label of radio...
<asac> Jazzva: yes the idea was to place the icons on the right
<asac> it should look better anyway
<asac> and use the label of radio as real label
<Jazzva> Though, I'm trying with the approach to select the whole table onclick...
<Jazzva> Umm...
<Jazzva> Wait...
<tonyyarusso> Oooh, that switcher is cool
<Jazzva> To place icons on the right :)? I thought you wanted me to put the icons in front of the label... :)
<asac> tonyyarusso: try to isntall a plugin in gutsy and you should see something similar
<asac> Jazzva: no the idea was like before ... but with icons aligned on the right
<tonyyarusso> asac: not running gutsy yet, but very nice
<asac> Jazzva: or before the radios
<asac> but i think that adding them at the end is better
<asac> its just a hint from where they are distributed ... shouldn't be the first impression, especially since all ubuntu ones have the same
<Jazzva> Well, between those two I would chose the "right align" version
<Jazzva> Well... it should be easier now :)...
<asac> yeah its always easier
<asac> and things will get better/cleaner when redoing a prototype for production ;)
<Jazzva> Good, old Murphy... Never wrong :)...
<asac> actually all this is really bad
<asac> we should use real datasources for this
<asac> assembling xul in javascript is just painful
<asac> the alternative - rdf datasources - might be better
<asac> with that you can at least type your xul elements in xml :)
<Jazzva> asac: I suppose...
<asac> but for now thats too much
<Jazzva> asac: Though I kinda like the similar syntax :)...
<asac> it would need a rewrite of the datasource
<Jazzva> datasource?
<asac> yes ... the current js file is called datasource ... though it is not a datasource in terms of xul :)
<asac> so we would have to make a real rdf datasource out of it
<Jazzva> Uh-huh...
* Jazzva knows nothign about that for now :)...
<asac> yeah ... takes some time :)
<asac> its all on mdc though ;)
<Jazzva> Cool :)
<Jazzva> I guess it won't be too hard then...
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/RDF
<Jazzva> If all the info is on one/two place/s
<asac> well rdf can be a beast ;)
<asac> yeah thats true
<asac> ok night
<Jazzva> Night...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<Bernardo> hi
<Ubulette> hi
<gnomefreak> is anyone using reply-to-list.xpi with tbird 2.0 and have it working?
<Ubulette> not me
* gnomefreak making new tarball but i doubt that is the issue TBO
<gnomefreak> TBH
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> iceape patching issues
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, need help ?
<gnomefreak> not sure im trying something new first
<Ubulette> let me know
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ty
* gnomefreak just doesnt understand why it was failing lets see if it fails this time or not
<gnomefreak> maybe i dont need to run patch -p1 < bleh
<gnomefreak> something is wrong here. Ubulette you still around?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@GutsyGibbon:/tmp/dpep-work.Yn2155/ubuntu-1.1.x$ patch -p1 < /home/gnomefreak/force-no-pragma-visibility-for-gcc-4.2_4.3
<gnomefreak> patching file configure.in
<gnomefreak> Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] 
<gnomefreak> i shouldnt be getting that Reversed prompt should i?
<Ubulette> nope
<gnomefreak> wtf am i than :(
<gnomefreak> all i did was edit the damn file
<asac> ola
<gnomefreak> saved and ran patch command inside dpatch edit
<gnomefreak> asac: i started from scratch again this time new tarball and everything im still getting reversed prompt
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, do you mean you applied it by mistake and want to reverse now so that you can let the build system work again ?
<gnomefreak> only thing i can think of is that i dont use firefox patch from patch command
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: no i applied it as needed than run patch command and it gives me that
<gnomefreak> i even used nano just incase gedit was screwing up
<gnomefreak> remove 2 lines add one its not that hard
<Ubulette> "i applied it" then "run patch" means it's already there so patch complains
<asac> gnomefreak: it should all be in error message
<asac> i cannot really tell more except doing it on my own :/
<gnomefreak> what error message?
<gnomefreak> im not getting error
<asac> no idea ... whatever it complains about
<asac> if the patch is reversed, then you maybe applied it to orig tarball accidentially?
<gnomefreak> i change file from edit shell and than run the patch command to apply it and it gives me reversed prompt
<Ubulette> paste the full patching logs (when dpatch run)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but pleaes from clean state
<asac> e.g the time it fails the first time
<gnomefreak> i did including clean tarball
<asac> after starting from scratch
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> yeah provide the initial error log together with what you typed :)
<gnomefreak> used source tarball to make the new tarball
<asac> ok i am in meeting now
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191128
<asac> be back in one hour
<gnomefreak> again no error
<gnomefreak> what im doing is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191130
<gnomefreak> and here is the .rej file http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191131
<gnomefreak> oh shit should i be running the patch command inside the edit shell or after saving the shell
<gnomefreak> cause what im thinking is inside dpatch-edit shell i modify the configure.in well running patch -p1 is going to apply the /path/to/patch but i already did it for the edit shell maybe i should run patch command after saving edit shell?
<Ubulette> why do you want to apply it after, as you did it inside
<Ubulette> inside the shell, you can modify configure.in either manually or using patch from an existing patch somewhere, the exit the shell and dpatch will create/update the dpatch file *and* keep the files patched
<gnomefreak> because i was told to edit configure.in from dpatch shell than run patch -p1 < command
<gnomefreak> so should i do one or the other not both?
<Ubulette> just do the 2nd inside the 1st
<gnomefreak> so run patch command from inside edit shell
<Ubulette> if you have the patch already, yes
<Ubulette> otherwise, edit manually
<Ubulette> as long as you do either (not both) inside the dpatch shell
<gnomefreak> k
<Bernardo> hi asac
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, does it work now ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: waiting for shell to open
<Ubulette> you should move to quilt ;)
<gnomefreak> exit 0 to save right?
<Ubulette> yep
<gnomefreak> or ctrl+d
<Ubulette> just exit
<gnomefreak> its taking its time so i would think its saving
<gnomefreak> next i have to run autoconf from edit shell than im done i hoe
<gnomefreak> hope
<Ubulette> don't you have a rule inside debian/rules to do that for you ? the 99_configure thing ?
<gnomefreak> i have to update the 99_configure.dpatch
<gnomefreak> afaik no i dont have it in rules
<Ubulette> maybe you can borrow that from http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mozilla/nspr/trunk/debian/rules?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<Ubulette> need to be adapted of course
<gnomefreak> ill look at it tonight i am just gonna be happy to have this finished
<Ubulette> :)
<gnomefreak> dpatch didnt add it to 00list
<gnomefreak> i have to add that patch over again to bzr iirc
<Ubulette> it only does so if you run dpatch-edit-patch with 2 arguments
<gnomefreak> to get updated patch in bzr
<gnomefreak> i did run it with 2 args so it would add to 00list
<Ubulette> (i meant updating 00list)
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> if thats the worst that happens from this point on im happy
<gnomefreak> ok i think i got this behind me lets see what build says
<gnomefreak> bbs
<gnomefreak> asac: it built here no problems im pushing atm.
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks! well done :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ok when your here again iceape is fixed AFAIK
<gnomefreak> its pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/iceape/ubuntu-1.1.x
* gnomefreak wont ever forget dpatch now
<asac> from changelog it looks good
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> i build source here worked fine but im not using that arch
<asac> though i prefer to keep 99_confiugre changes in a separate checkin as it just bloats the diff
<asac> but thats ok
<asac> will upload tomorrow
<gnomefreak> oh i was keeping patches together
<gnomefreak> sorry
<gnomefreak> asac: btw we need to patch tbird or build our own reply-to-list.xpi cause it still fails to work properly. latest version of reply-to-list is 2.0 and fails with tbird 2.0.0.2 and up iirc it was 2.0.0.2
<gnomefreak> somewhere i read it worked with debians tbird and suses but it used to work with ours too at one time
<Ubulette> asac, ff3 now fails to build in a clean chroot env.
<asac> gnomefreak: do we still have the reply-to-list patch?
<asac> maybe we dropped it accidentially?
<asac> Ubulette: how comes?
<asac> you mean with system xul? or without?
<Ubulette> with
<Ubulette> make[4] : Leaving directory `/src/buildbot/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre+cvs20070830t1153+bbot/build-tree/mozilla'
<Ubulette> make[4] : Entering directory `/src/buildbot/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre+cvs20070830t1153+bbot/build-tree/mozilla/extensions'
<Ubulette> make[5] : Entering directory `/src/buildbot/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre+cvs20070830t1153+bbot/build-tree/mozilla/extensions/xml-rpc'
<Ubulette> make[6] : Entering directory `/src/buildbot/firefox-trunk-3.0a8pre+cvs20070830t1153+bbot/build-tree/mozilla/extensions/xml-rpc/idl'
<Ubulette> Creating .deps
<Ubulette> Creating ../../../dist/include/xml-rpc
<Ubulette> Creating ../../../dist/idl
<Ubulette> make[6] : *** No rule to make target `_xpidlgen/nsIDictionary.h', needed by `export'.  Stop.
<asac> Ubulette: probably temporary
<asac> where is nsIDictionary.idl?
<Ubulette> current dir
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> yesterday, i had:
<Ubulette> Creating .deps
<Ubulette> Creating ../../../dist/include/xml-rpc
<Ubulette> Creating ../../../dist/idl
<Ubulette> Creating _xpidlgen/.done
<Ubulette> nsIDictionary.idl
<Ubulette> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/bin/xpidl -m header -w -I. -I../../../dist/idl -I/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9a8pre/idl -o _xpidlgen/nsIDictionary nsIDictionary.idl
<Ubulette> nsIXmlRpcClientListener.idl
<Ubulette> bingo
<Ubulette> installing xulrunner-1.9 fixed it
<Ubulette> that's bad
<Ubulette> hmm, maybe not
<Ubulette> asac, what do you think ?
<Ubulette> build dep with both xul and xul-dev...
<asac> i have no idea ... is the .idl file in that dir?
<asac> ah xpidl is not in firefox source
<asac> so maybe you need it from xulrunner-dev
<Ubulette> no, it's in -dev
<Ubulette> but something else from config/rules.mk thinks xulrunner (no -dev) is needed too
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> that's wrong. xul-dev mush depend on xul, right ?
<Ubulette> must
<gnomefreak> asac: if your gonna be around for ~20 minutes ill let you know if we dropped it
<asac> Ubulette: yes it should depend on it
<Ubulette> apparently, it doesn't
<asac> Ubulette: unfortunately because the xul libs are not properly sonamed its not automatically
<asac> Ubulette: you have to do i manually
<asac> Ubulette: there is nothing that will automatically find the right depend
<Jazzva> Evening...
<asac> ol Jazzva
<asac> ola
<Jazzva> ola :)...
<Jazzva> asac: How can I stretch something to the width of vbox? Flex will stretch it vertically... I've tried by putting an hbox inside and similar combinations, but nothing works :/
<gnomefreak> asac: we didnt drop it from what i can see
<gnomefreak> we didnt
<Ubulette> asac, damn, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191193
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ... have you tried to use css
<asac> i found that with css you can get things like alignment etc that you won't get through normal xul attribute
<Jazzva> Hmm... thanks for reminding me... I thought of that (min-width) when I was outside, but forgot when I came back :)
<asac> Jazzva: at best don't use any layout hints in attributes ... do all in css styles
<Jazzva> Hmm... Ok.
<asac> Jazzva: add borders ... did you do that?
<asac> so you can see what is not stretched and what is
<Jazzva> Tried to add it to the table, but they didn't appear :/...
<asac> border: solid 1pt
<asac> in style="border: solid 1pt;"
<asac> i think
<asac> but i am not sure
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll google it...
<asac> using css should work
<asac> but i put it just in style="..." and it worked a bunch of time
<asac> just look for how to specify border through css style of block elements
<Jazzva> That's what I saw today...
<asac> yeah ... its important that you say type=solid
<asac> otherwise it will be type=none:)
<asac> and nothing will appear
<Jazzva> Oh... that's why it didn't appear :)
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> asac, i'm having a problem with dbgsym now
<Ubulette> well, dropping -dbg from control helped
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-08-31
<asac> interesting
<asac> foe stable it works despite producing -dbg
<asac> anyway ... g'night
<shirish> anybody up guys?
<shirish> asac: gnomefreak: Ubulette: anybody?
<shirish> Paddy_EIRE: did you update/upgrade to yesterday's build of firefox-trunk
<shirish> ubuntulog
<shirish> tonyyarusso: are you up m8?
<Ubulette> hi
<shirish> Ubulette: hey, cool
<shirish> Ubulette: any idea why firefox-trunk not up?
<Ubulette> it is
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ firefox-trunk
<shirish> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a8pre and 1.9a8pre.
<Ubulette> hmm
<shirish> this is what I'm getting after updating to yesterday's build :(
<Ubulette> cat /etc/gre.d/1.9a8pre.system.conf
<shirish> hang on
<Ubulette> what do you see ?
<shirish> Ubulette: no such file or directory
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> apt-get install xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> (i broken depends then)
<Ubulette> (i broke depends then)
<shirish> Ubulette: ok no issue
<shirish> Ubulette: I hope you are going to be here for a while, I'm going to do this and report back.
<Ubulette> shirish, it's supposed to work as 'im runing it
<shirish> Ubulette: also, I have couple of other queries too, but related to exaile, maybe you can help me find the solution to it.
<Ubulette> well, i have to go soon. I'll be back this evening.
<shirish> Ubulette: not doubting you at all, its just sometime its better to have the expert around ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: success, it works thanx ;)
<shirish> Ubulette: see you in the evening, btw I did see that you spllitted the other things you said you would. libnspr & couple of other things, very nice. Smaller .debs so easier ;)
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> glad to see it worked :)
<shirish> thank you very much for that, for us on 256 kbps would bless you everyday for that :)
<shirish> with 400 ms & above latencies
<Ubulette> you still have to dl xulrunner though...
<shirish> Ubulette: that I guess should now update itself, and I'm sure at some point you'll put it into the depends list as well
<Ubulette> right
<shirish> Ubulette: have you used/played with bzr?
<Ubulette> everyday here
<shirish> Ubulette: then you are right person to ask this question
<shirish> Ubulette: in svn, we checkout saying , svn co something something, then the next time I go inside the something directory & just say svn up & it updates/upgrades
<shirish> how does one do updates in bzr?
<gnomefreak> shirish: to push updates commit the files that you changed and than push them
<gnomefreak> shirish: or grab from an already updated branch than merge and push
<Ubulette> either bzr co if you just want the last snapshot, or bzr pull if you started with bzr branch
<shirish> gnomefreak: I'm not doing any commits or anything
<gnomefreak> shirish: than bzr pull
<shirish> Ubulette: this is what they have given  bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main exaile
<shirish> gnomefreak: this is from under the subdirectory, say exaile, right?
<gnomefreak> shirish: yes
<gnomefreak> or from inside debian
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx, will try it in a moment.
* Ubulette have to go
<Ubulette> see you
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: have fun
<shirish> Ubulette: take care, thanx a zillion ;)
<shirish> gnomefreak: bzr full gives me this
<shirish>  bzr pull
<shirish> bzr: ERROR: No pull location known or specified.
<shirish> :(
<gnomefreak> shirish: than bzr pull <http://fromthecodesiteinLP>
<shirish> gnomefreak: I was thinking of an easier way to do stuff.
<gnomefreak> shirish: if you give me the page for the package ill give you the exact link but it will be just above the stfp link
<shirish> gnomefreak: here is what it gives in bzr info exaile
<shirish> shirish@Mugglewille:~$ bzr info exaile
<shirish> Checkout (format: dirstate)
<shirish> Location:
<shirish>        checkout root: file:///home/shirish/exaile/
<shirish>   checkout of branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~exaile-devel/exaile/main/
<shirish> any ideas
<gnomefreak> yes give me a mintue
<shirish> gnomefreak: also why does it want to make me root or something, isn't this wrong?
<shirish> gnomefreak: take your time.
<gnomefreak> shirish: is this a PPA repo or is this a bzr branch
<shirish> gnomefreak: I have no idea, I just did what is given at http://exaile.org/downloads
<gnomefreak> ok looking
<gnomefreak> shirish: that looks more like a repo than a branch but they dont seem to give you branch
<shirish> !PPA
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<shirish> gnomefreak: I just chatted with one of the main developers, the link I gave is of a bzr. branch apparently
<gnomefreak> i dont think you will beable to use that as a branch since they either hid it or its not really a branch
<gnomefreak> shirish: the link should look more like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/sunbird/ubuntu-0.x
<shirish> gnomefreak: I dunno, for I was able to checkout that one this morning itself.
<gnomefreak> but notice you cant open his so maybe try bzr branch <the link on the site>
<gnomefreak> shirish: not sure how co works in bzr i use clone/branch
<gnomefreak> example bzr clone http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/thunderbird/ubuntu-2.0.0.x
<gnomefreak> im pushing to all my branches to update with mt :)
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx, will report it back to the guys
<shirish> gnomefreak: was able to solve/resolve my issue, I was hunting for the familiar svn up, bzr up  which works nicely ;)
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx for your help
* shirish out
<asac> gnomefreak: ok ... any news on ppa ?
<gnomefreak> not yet
<asac> are we sure that it gets wiped at some point?
<gnomefreak> i have heard that its useble from outside dogfood
<asac> maybe its just the old url that is used?
<gnomefreak> they say it will be i havent looked yet though
<asac> is there some official statement on that?
<asac> e.g. something saying that it will get wiped?
<gnomefreak> i just asked, but im sure it will be on launchpad-users ML
<gnomefreak> yes on the PPA wiki
<gnomefreak> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<gnomefreak> it should say it there
<asac> tx
<gnomefreak> np
<asac> hmm on that page i don't see it
<gnomefreak> have you guys decided what we are doing with nss nspr trunk and gp?
* gnomefreak waiting for it to open
<gnomefreak> i thought i saw it there
<gnomefreak> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> tells me its released
<asac> ok ... and are our packages there already?
<asac> maybe we should just start uploading to official ppa?
<gnomefreak> no i have to build and upload
<gnomefreak> cant move them :(
<gnomefreak> let me see if i saved the email about it
<asac> how much quota does our team need?
<asac> i think for personal accounts 1gb is ok
<asac> but not for our team :)
<asac> maybe 25GB?
<asac> or at least 10 to start with
<gnomefreak> not sure what you want on there yet other than trunk gp nss nspr
<gnomefreak> maybe start with 10
<gnomefreak> see if they approve it
<asac> well ... once i punch in testing uploads for security updates the space really gets soaked up i guess
* gnomefreak needs to know what nss nspr branches to use for trunk and gp than i can do those packages, and if we are putting sunbird for feisty up there or whatever other packages that you want up
<asac> for firefox that is three new full origs on each security update
<asac> for tbird its just one
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrr bzr is gonna piss me off way too early today
<asac> gnomefreak: i think for nspr its like the name: nspr.trunk == trunk ... nspr.gp == gp ... for nss you might need to uncommit one revision
<asac> as Ubulette :)
<asac> ask
<gnomefreak> he wont be back till later today
<gnomefreak> but if i get everything known and done today i can work on it over weekend
<gnomefreak> im just updating all my branches from MT
<asac> fine
<gnomefreak> ff-trunk is taking a very long time to push
<asac> we can strip down sources
<asac> i think Ubulette wanted to try this ... no idea if we have results so far though
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<asac> whats up?
<gnomefreak> trunk isnt pushing
<asac> to bzr?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<asac> well for me bzr.lp was down a lot of times for the last days
<asac> i always blamed my provider ... but i think that the bzr server contributes its own share
<gnomefreak> i think your right i think its bzr server
<gnomefreak> have they moved everything from depending on ff to xulrunner yet?
<asac> huh?
<asac> who is they?
<gnomefreak> they as in all the packages like epiphany depended on ff they (ubuntu-devel team) or core devel or whoever they are wanted to change ff depend to xul
<asac_the_2nd> nono
<asac_the_2nd> that won't happen till gutsy+1
<asac_the_2nd> we are just building trunk packages here
<asac_the_2nd> we could take a look how well epiphany works though.
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<gnomefreak> brb going for tea
<gnomefreak> ok i think im pretty much done getting ready for PPA builds, ill talk to the guys in #launchpad a bit later about the packages on dogfood and stuff
* gnomefreak wants to eat first so it maybe a couple of hours before i start
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we could just reupload (if lp people don't prefer to move the packages directly)
<gnomefreak> asac: i was just thinking do i need to build binaries for nss and nspr before i build source for gp or trunk or will PPA handle that for me
<gnomefreak> well with all the damn changes to nss nspr names and stuff i am starting fresh and would like to start everything at mt1 and ~7.04.mt1 if i can get away with it
<gnomefreak> ok just fixed my dput.cf for none dogfood dput and waiting on answer from #lp
<gnomefreak> and with the nss nspr question above i left out xulrunner since trunk depedns on it
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: what do you mean with nss/nspr question?
<asac_the_2nd> i might be blind, but idon't see any question
<gnomefreak> do i need to build binaries for nspr and nss and install them before i build gp or trunk
<asac_the_2nd> i think so ... yes
<gnomefreak> or will PPA install them to satisfy depends
<asac_the_2nd> for gp you need nspr/nss.gp
<asac_the_2nd> for turnk you need nss/nspr.trunk
<gnomefreak> :(
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: in ppa, all should be happen automatically
<asac_the_2nd> (if we do it right)
<gnomefreak> well i was hoping i wouldnt hav eto install them before building source for gp/trunk
<gnomefreak> maybe ill see how my gutsy chroot is doing
<gnomefreak> and hoe bzr bd works in gutsy chroot (doesnt work in feistys)
<gnomefreak> s/hoe/hope
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: dogfood will be dropped in a week or 2
* gnomefreak updating chroot and start building than ill head to breakfast
<gnomefreak> ok while this is doing its thing im going to eat bbs
<gnomefreak> ok still eating but i uploaded nss and nspr im gonna wait to see if they build before building xulrunner and -trunk  (they built here but i need to see PPA build
<gnomefreak> ok just got nspr uploaded and im pushing nss atm
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is -trunk still failing to build? and is xulrunner the correct depend? i saw you said the deps were messed up
* gnomefreak already has to build each package twice dont want to build something that is gonna fail
<asac> gnomefreak: any issues with new ppa so far?
<gnomefreak> sort of but PPA so far works i just hate double building
<gnomefreak> i havent had anything built that i uploaded yet
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<gnomefreak> nss was also uplaoded
<asac_the_2nd> i have no idea ... am i still here?
<asac_the_2nd> currently lp is down ... as well as moblin.org
<gnomefreak> yes your here
<gnomefreak> both sites work here
<gnomefreak> i might stop with them atm and start of feisty builds since last i heard trunk fails to build
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: what is Build-Depends-Indep: and do i need them for build?
<asac_the_2nd> gnomefreak: no we don't build indep packages afaik
<gnomefreak> maybe it should be removed from xulrunner than?
* gnomefreak gonna leave it since i started build already but if we dont need them it shouldnt be there (if this version of xulrunner is gonna hit in gutsy
<gnomefreak> )
<asac> gnomefreak: what depends are in there?
<gnomefreak> java-gcj-compat-dev ecj-bootstrap
<gnomefreak> there is somehting wrong with xulrunner anyway
<asac> can we upload trunk an xulrunner?
<asac> what did Ubulette say about that?
<gnomefreak> i need xulrunner to build trunk
<asac> yes thats right
<gnomefreak> he said trunk was failing (think it had something to do with xulrunner)
<asac> gnomefreak: so you are not sure?
<gnomefreak> xulrunner is failing here because its looking for tarball xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz
<asac> gnomefreak: i think its just a build-dep
<asac> aeh a dep i mean
<asac> xulrunner-devel has to depend on xulrunner
<gnomefreak> that what he said but i wasnt here
<gnomefreak> kind of concered that its looking for tarball with ~mt1 in its name
<gnomefreak> could rename it but i would be renaming all of them each upload
<asac> Ubulette: backport debian/patches/bz392722_fix_nsinstall_on_double_slash.patch update from firefox-trunk to reflect upstream partial commit
<asac> Ubulette: what is going on there?
<asac> partial commit?
<asac> mozilla bug 392722
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 392722 in Build Config "nsinstall chokes on double slashes in path" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=392722
<gnomefreak> brb have to bug riddell about something.
<gnomefreak> asac: Ubulette wont be back till later this evening
<asac> Ubulette: ok i see .... ask review for nspr and nss then
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe bug 136376 is ours but i thought i read riddell touched it last
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136376 in flashplugin-nonfree "automatic update for mozilla-flashplayer make using flashplayer impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/136376
<asac> gnomefreak: what is flashplayer-mozilla?
<asac> gnomefreak: does he refer to flashplugin-nonfree?
<gnomefreak> asac: i guess since the title has flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> asac: can you join #kubuntu-devel for a min.
<gnomefreak> trying xulrunner after renaming it.
<asac> gnomefreak: flashplugin-nonfree is really broken
<gnomefreak> asac: riddell touched it last see his comment in #ubuntu-devel
* gnomefreak not sure what he toucheed with it though
<gnomefreak> im working through this PPA shit but i wasnt sure if this flash thing was due to what he did or not
<gnomefreak> would determine who gets bug :)
<gnomefreak> asac: dont forget to ping stgraber (you told me to remind you all the time)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thanks ... keep reminding me
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i think i know what he did to xulrunner going to look.
<gnomefreak> sed -n 's/^Version: *\(.*\)$$/\1/ p')  im gonna assume the $$ is a placeholder for the part of .orig.tar.gz just before .orig
<gnomefreak> no maybe not
<hjmf> asac, gnomefreak hi :)
<gnomefreak> hi hf
<hjmf> will you be online on monday at 13:00 UTC?
<gnomefreak> hjmf:
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> me?
<hjmf> Its the CC meeting
<hjmf> yes gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yes
<hjmf> I'll be applying for membership
<hjmf> and though I'm not sure if I'll be able to be online I'll try
<gnomefreak> as of right now yes ill be there. if something happens and i cant be there i will email CC and cc you what i write
<hjmf> thank you gnomefreak I'll ping you if I'm online when it will be my turn :)
<gnomefreak> asac: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: java-gcj-compat-dev (>= 1.0.56) ecj-bootstrap (>= 3.1.2-6)  i dont like that since there were the indep build-deps
<gnomefreak> hjmf: k ty
<gnomefreak> need those to build binaries not source
<gnomefreak> if i remember i will ask Ubulette to move them to build-deps and get rid of indep line
<gnomefreak> another 29 extra packages due to those 2 packages :( aside from the first 90+ ones from normal build-deps
<gnomefreak> !info ecj-bootstrap feisty
<ubotu> ecj-bootstrap: standalone version of the Eclipse Java compiler (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<gnomefreak> !info java-gcj-compat-dev feisty
<ubotu> java-gcj-compat-dev: Java runtime environment with GCJ. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.65-8ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 180 kB
<asac> gnomefreak: you guys should really be nicer to flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> its a mess
<asac> ubuntu4 there were 4 more uploads ... they all were broken
<gnomefreak> asac: flash?
<gnomefreak> flash has bee borked for a while on 64bit (as from bugs i have seen in passing)
<asac> well ... how about fixing it?
<asac> i mean somebody messed up the path
<asac> for the 64-bit variant
<gnomefreak> asac: what is needed to fix it?
<asac> take a look at ubuntu4 ... and ubuntu8
<asac> there is a difference to what file the alternative points
<asac> i don't know who broke that ... but it should definitly be fixed ... and TESTED
<gnomefreak> ill look as soon as i get caught up
<gnomefreak> cant test 64bit
<asac> well then figure out who broke that
<asac> and let him fix that
<gnomefreak> asac: this is on gutsy?
<asac> the real path on adm64 is /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> grabbing source now
<asac> but verify that through some motu
<gnomefreak> npwrapper?
<asac> (e.g. that latest plugin wrapper installs to that place)
<asac> uses the 32-bit binary
<asac> which is broken
<asac> for amd64
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<asac> at best find the guy that sponsored ubuntu5 ... and let him fix this :)
<gnomefreak> not from what im seeing
<gnomefreak> this is odd
<gnomefreak> OLDDIR=/usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree-unpackdir
<gnomefreak> NEWDIR=/var/cache/flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> those 2 lines?
<gnomefreak> or better yet NSPLUGIN_DIR=/var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/ /usr/bin/nspluginwrapper -n -i /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<gnomefreak> that would be pygi that did 5 and 6
<gnomefreak> problem is i dont see anything that is amd64 alone all are the same but if i change it than 386 wont install in correct place
<asac> this really really sucks
<gnomefreak> well i think i found the line in postinst but preinst looks good but will have to go over it again
<asac> now you need another upgrade path to fix yet another broken alternative
<asac> please test carefullx that it works when done
<gnomefreak> i think LP or PPA died
<gnomefreak> asac: in flash?
<asac> gnomefreak: the problem is that all is the same
<gnomefreak> asac: i cant test it i dont have 64
<asac> it wasn't the same in ubuntu4
<asac> take a look there
<asac> and you will see
<gnomefreak> its a frigging mess all together
<asac> and get the sponsor here ... i want him to guide this :)
<gnomefreak> you might want to ping pygi on it
<asac> he is not here
<gnomefreak> i dont have a way to get ubuntu4
<asac> do you have the upload mails?
<asac> are you subscribed?
<asac> if so fordward the ubuntu5 announcement
<asac> i can then figure out the sponsor
<gnomefreak> him and nofello(sp)
<gnomefreak> asac: no
<asac> gnomefreak: you can download from lp ubuntu4
<gnomefreak> i dont keep them
<gnomefreak> Nafallo:
<gnomefreak> most likely he sponsered since he did fix shortly after pygis few times
<gnomefreak> 'asread above Lp or PPa died
<gnomefreak> or both since they are both launchpad.net addresses
<asac> ok i have it
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2007-August/006251.html
<gnomefreak> still doesnt say who sponsered it
<cowng1> asac:
<cowng1> asac: hi
<asac> hey
<cowng1> asac: I have checked-in a test version of midbrowser-menu.inc.test.  You can copy it on top of midbrowser-menu.inc and you will see how we want the menus look like.
<asac> oh isn't it usable?
<cowng1> asac: it has problem.
<asac> ?
<cowng1> asac: The history and bookmark doesn't behave right.  I dont think I did it right.  I am still learning how this XUL stuff work.  :(
<gnomefreak> damn xulrunner orig.tar is huge
<asac> cowng1: ok ... you have a screenshot i can now take a look at?
<asac> ... i will push the cherry-picked pieces to master branch i a few
<asac> can you please do a test build?
<cowng1> asac:I will do a test build.
<asac> and if you are ok, i can tag it
<asac> and release
<asac> ok fine
<asac> let me push
<gnomefreak> 40mb is too damn big for this package imho
<cowng1> asac: btw I heard that your samung should arrive in couple of weeks and I will send to u when I get it.
<asac> cowng1: ok fine ... maybe send me the next generation directly then ;)
<asac> just kiddin
<asac> cowng1: pushed master
<cowng1> asac:  I dont have a screen shot but it will look like this:
<cowng1>             New Tab
<cowng1>             View     ->
<cowng1>             History ->
<cowng1>             Bookmarks ->
<cowng1>            Tools ->
<cowng1>            About
<cowng1>            Quit
<cowng1> asac: ok
<asac> did you already try to use popup?
<cowng1> will do test build
<asac> cowng1: remember to use master
<cowng1> asac: I put those in menupopup
<cowng1> yes
<asac> when its good for oyu i will fast forward the 1.8.1.6 master branch and rebase WORKING
<asac> ok i will take a look before i rebase
<asac> at your .inc.test
<cowng1> k
<asac> di you use xbl? to implement the hildon behaviour?
<cowng1> no,  still trying to figure it how the xbl stuff work.
* gnomefreak gone for a while since 40mb is gonna be a while to upload, asac let me know when you push iceape so i can keep eye out for FTBFS bug/email
<asac> cowng1: did you see the example?
<asac> e.g. what i did with the menubar ?
<asac> to make it appear and disappear?
<cowng1> Yes I saw.
<asac> yes ... the idea is you bind an xbl binding to a xul element through css (see midbrowser.css)
<asac> then you can extend the element that this css rule matched
<asac> you can add properties, constructur/destructor
<asac> and can rewrapp the children ... look in the content element of that xml file
<cowng1> Instead of menubar, we should really bind it to a menupopup or menulist, right?
<asac> well ... i think its best to introduce a new element called hildonmenu
<asac> (just by binding xbl to that)
<asac> then the content would be
<asac> <menupopup>
<asac>  <children>
<asac> </menupop>
<asac> or something like that
<asac> e.g. you take the previous children of hildonmenu and wrap that into a menupopup
<cowng1> ok   I am going thru some of the xbl and xul tutorial from mozilla.org to get a better handle on how this thing work.  I will do that
<asac> try that ... and try to modify existing menupopups
<asac> but i think the hildonmenu will be better
<asac> but both should be possible
<cowng1> k
<asac> let me know if the build works and menubar works in hildon
<asac> then i can tag et al
<asac> thanks
<cowng1> I will
<cowng1> just start the build
<asac> cowng1: damn thin i saw that the revert was too much
<asac> i will redo the commits properly
<cowng1> ok
<asac> ok done
<asac> cowng1: ^
<cowng1> ok
<shirish> asac: Ubulette: gnomefreak: anybody up?
<shirish> !plone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cowng1> asac: build went ok and it works great. Please tag and release..  Thanks
<asac> cowng1: tagged
<cowng1> tx
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak: what happened ?
<asac> Ubulette: to what?
<asac> cowng1: what do i need to call to produce the orig?
<asac> aeh the tarball i mean ;)
<Ubulette> asac, seems you two had trouble with xul/ff3, tarballs, ppa, ...
<Ubulette> troubleS
<asac> no gnomefreak claimed that you had troubles
<asac> and feared that he would have troubles as well
<asac> no idea if there are issues
<asac> Ubulette: can we just upload?
<cowng1> asac: u mean the name of script to build the tar ball?
<asac> to ppa ? ... i mean is xulrunner branch ready?
<asac> cowng1: no i see that ... i run bash build_release.sh midbrowser  0.1.6b
<asac> and it fails
<Ubulette> if you're in sync with lp, as of less than 6h ago, it should work out of the box
<asac> i think its the top-level directory which is wrong
<Ubulette> dont use the .dev branches for ppa
<asac> Ubulette: ok then i don't know the issues
<cowng1> asac: the toplevel directory should be mozilla
<asac> cowng1: maybe we should use the git archive command instead?
<cowng1> ok with me.
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, tell me if you had troubles with anything.
<asac> Ubulette: did gnomefreak use the dev branche sof nss/nspr?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> cowng1: ok working has been rebased ... you can go ahead
<asac> ... ouch
<asac> did i just kill one commit of you?
<asac> cowng1: i think i overwrote your example menu commit
<asac> you can reapply it by first branching of your current working branch
<asac> then force pulling the new rebased working tree
<asac> and then merging over your new changes
<asac> cowng1: ^^^^^
<cowng1_> k
<asac> sorry
<asac> i should have pulled before rebasing
<cowng1_> no prob
<asac> otherwise there are three checkins on top that accumulate to zero change
<asac> at somepoint we should just eliminate them
<asac> cowng1: git archive --prefix=mozilla/ 0.1.6b  | bzip2 > ../midbrowser-0.1.6b-source.tar.bz2
<asac> thats good
<asac> maybe update the build_release accordingly
<asac> e.g. replace midbrowser by $APPNAME
<asac> and 0.1.6n by REFNAME
<cowng1_> Will update build_release
<shirish> Ubulette: asac: anybody up?
<shirish> gnomefreak: you there m8?
<shirish> guys I have a query, if somebody is up, please tell me
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you said this morning there was a problem with trunk failing to build and you said it lastnight to asac
<gnomefreak> and no im not using dev branch im using nss nspr-trunk
<shirish> gnomefreak: I have a query, I'm using firefox-trunk from ubulette's repository from sofaraway, whenever I go to google https://mail.google.com/mail it always shows as the certificate not valid, what could be the issue?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: before it can be uploaded sulrunner needs copyright file
<gnomefreak> shirish: could just be as simple as your running an in devel browser and that is one of the issues you find with it. certs are normally an upstream issue wasit for Ubulette or up[stream to fix it
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx, I thought it could be something like that but its better to ask rather than be sorry, after all that the swedish hackers have done ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: you come to work? ;)
<shirish> gnomefreak: there is something about using nspr logging in upcoming mozilla builds to find about why breakpad is not working in some cases.
<shirish> [Bug 386343]  Breakpad doesn't work
<shirish> gnomefreak: that's from mozilla bugzilla.
<gnomefreak> shirish: i dont know im not working on it im just building it for PPA and its mozilla bug 386343
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 386343 in Breakpad Integration "Breakpad doesn't work" [Critical,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=386343
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: ok im using nss and nspr.ubuntu.trunk for gutsy PPA trunk repo and nss nspr.ubuntu.gp for feisty granparadiso, xulrunner needs a copyright file the rules is looking for source package using the ~mt1 label i add to changelog it should just look for base orig. and in control build-deps-indeb you need to add those to to normal build-deps and remove that line please. as you cant build binaries without those packages they s
<shirish> gnomefreak: are u up buddy?
<gnomefreak> yes
<shirish> gnomefreak: there seems to be an error in print-viewing iwth firefox-trunk
<gnomefreak> shirish: there isnt anything i can do with that. Ubulette_ is the one working on ff3 all versions trunk and gp i have other things i working on
<shirish> gnomefreak: oh, apologies then, I thought you were working on ff3 also
<shirish> btw what's NSPR?
<gnomefreak> shirish: no im just building and uploading to PPA
<shirish> gnomefreak: that's also pretty cool ;)
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/nspr/
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx for the heads up :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ubulette> i'm back
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, copyright files for xul, ok. I guess stealing the one from 1.8.* should be enough.
* gnomefreak working on feisty while your fixing that up
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, "the rules is looking for source package using the ~mt1 label i add to changelog it should just look for base orig" that i don't understand
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: its looking for xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz after i added changelog entry for mt1
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, "and in control build-deps-indeb you need to add those to to normal build-deps and remove that line please", hmm, i'll have a look. my bot never complained about that.
<gnomefreak> it should look for xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz reguardless of what the version is
<Ubulette> why did you change that ? orig is orig, ppa or not
<Ubulette> oh
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: I change it so ther eis no mixup with real packages and mt packages
<Ubulette> i see what you mean
<Ubulette> i'll patch the regexp
<gnomefreak> everything for our archive get ~mt1 or mt2
<gnomefreak> ect...
<shirish> Ubulette: lemme know when you are done with gnomefreak, we can talk then ;)
<Ubulette> did you have to do that for nss/nsrp/trunk too ?
<gnomefreak> no
<Ubulette> hmm
<gnomefreak> just xulrunner
<gnomefreak> only problems with xulrunner so far
<gnomefreak> everything else build and installed smoothly
<Ubulette> hmmm
<Ubulette> i'll look into all that in a few.
<Ubulette> lunch time
<gnomefreak> im working on feisty stuff atm so when you get time
<gnomefreak> ok good using gutsys bzr-builddeb works on feisty since feistys is borked something bad
<shirish> gnomefreak: are you guys also packaging kazehakase ?
<shirish> gnomefreak: its a browser which also uses xulrunner
<gnomefreak> shirish: not really that i know of but we really should but no time really
<gnomefreak> shirish: i know what it is
<gnomefreak> i use it everyday
<shirish> gnomefreak: same here, but on the old version 0.4.3, wanted to see & feel how 0.4.8 is
<shirish> gnomefreak: http://kazehakase.sourceforge.jp/?date=20070830
<shirish> gnomefreak: also put up a bug report about it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazehakase/+bug/136463 ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136463 in kazehakase "[Gutsy]  kazehakase new upstream version available" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> well its pushing it but need a UVF exception
<shirish> gnomefreak: that's not in my this, atleast there is a bug-report there, let's see if something happens,
<gnomefreak> i think someone with more time (maybe you) should build it
<shirish> gnomefreak: any idea one finds all the coolest softwares after UVF has come and gone
<shirish> gnomefreak: I have no idea about building packages as such, pulling them down, compiling it is as far as I know, have no idea about scripting or stuff like that.
<gnomefreak> shirish: the point of UVF is to introduce the least amount of packages to devel version so we can start to stablize the devel version awaiting release
<shirish> gnomefreak: I know, I am just cursing why I didn't find packages while things were happening, I have been finding all kinds of cool softwares in the last 5 days or so
<gnomefreak> well ther eis a chance if the requirments are met by say monday but anything after that is pushing it
<gnomefreak> since we are about to freeze for tribe 6 as well
<gnomefreak> i think tueday
<gnomefreak> tuesday
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: when you get back do i also need xulrunner for our feisty gp build (i used it for trunk) im not sure if also needed for gp
<gnomefreak> fuck nss wont build binaries in feisty
<shirish> gnomefreak: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kazehakase/+bug/136465
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136465 in kazehakase "[Gutsy]  cannot see the printer/s" [Undecided,New] 
<gnomefreak> shirish: thats nothing new
<shirish> gnomefreak: aha, but there wasn't a bug reported about that, now atleast there is, also any idea if one can see printers in 0.4.8 or no?
<gnomefreak> i dont know ive beena  bit busy to play with bugs
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok cool, take your time, no issues, if possible see if 0.4.8 solves that issue, if yes I can put it up on whatever mailing list it needs permission or whatever, it would be nice to be able to use another browser ;)
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: also for our feisty build of nss need to change libsqlite3-dev build-dep to version (>=3.3.13)
<gnomefreak> nss-trunk-3.12.0~alpha1b is the one i mean
<gnomefreak> it was nss.ubuntu.granparadiso branch
* gnomefreak goes for a smoke
* gnomefreak had to bump nss version already :(
<Ubulette> back
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, what's failing for xul ~mt1 ? is it bzr bd or dpkg-buildpackage ?
<gnomefreak> bzr bd but im sure if i tried i can get both to fail
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: problems with nss.ubuntu.gp
<Ubulette> problem is there's nothing i can do from within the xul package..
<Ubulette> and i don't understand why nss/nspr are ok
<gnomefreak> the rules file where it looks for the orig.tar.gz is differnet
<Ubulette> I patched debian/rules to drop ~mt\d+ but it's ignored by bzr bd
<gnomefreak> rebuilding nss if fails this time i quit for the weekend if it works than i might work the weekend
<gnomefreak> so i have to keep renaming the tarball?
<gnomefreak> it works but its not best practice IMO
<gnomefreak> yay it looks to be working :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ok do i need xulrunner for firefox gp for our feisty repo?
<Ubulette> no
<Ubulette> i'll xulify gp for a8
<gnomefreak> ok just trunk used it
<gnomefreak> k cool than im ready for that spin
<gnomefreak> did you know gp doesnt have depends for nss or nspr
<Ubulette> yes
<Ubulette> because it doesn't need them
<Ubulette> as it's not using system nss/nsrp yet
<gnomefreak> oh
<asac> k
<asac> i am here again
<asac> to serve you ... :)
<Ubulette> asac, hi again
<Ubulette> i don't get the xul~cvs~mt orig issue
<asac> looked at bonsai?
<Ubulette> why xul only and not all the others
<asac> what was the last build that worked
<asac> e.g. do we have a regression window?
<Ubulette> ? talking about ppa here...
<asac> he?
<asac> a you say the build error is only in ppa?
<asac> but not on your local disk
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: ?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> well
<Ubulette> not
<Ubulette> no
<asac> so what?
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> if changelog uses 1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1, bzr bd fails
<Ubulette> Preparing the build area: ../build-area
<Ubulette> Exporting to ../build-area/xulrunner-1.9-1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1 in merge mode
<Ubulette> Looking for ../tarballs/xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz to use as upstream source
<Ubulette> seems that's the expected behavior to me
<Ubulette> but why nss/nsrp worked with ~mt1 ?
<asac> which exact version is nss/nspr?
<gnomefreak> 3.12.0~cvs20070825-0ubuntu1~mt1
<asac> 23:05 < Ubulette> Exporting to ../build-area/xulrunner-1.9-1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1 in merge mode
<asac> 23:05 < Ubulette> Looking for ../tarballs/xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz to use as  upstream source
<asac> 23:05 < Ubulette> seems that's the expected behavior to me
<asac> there is nothing wrong?
<gnomefreak> 4.7.0~cvs20070820-0ubuntu1~mt1
<asac> so whats wrong?
<asac> this nsIDictonary build error?
<gnomefreak> xulrunner shouldnt look for mt1.orig.tar.gz
<asac> why not?
<gnomefreak> it should look for it without the mt1
<asac> no it looks for whatever you declare upstream version
<gnomefreak> mt1 i added so i had to rename tarball
<gnomefreak> i declared it in changelog
<gnomefreak> nowhere else
<asac> well ... what exactly did you declare there?
<gnomefreak> that is the only app that does it
<Ubulette> i tried that:
<Ubulette> -DEBIAN_VERSION := $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -n 's/^Version: *\(.*\)$$/\1/ p')
<Ubulette> +DEBIAN_VERSION := $(shell dpkg-parsechangelog | sed -n 's/^Version: *\(.*\)$$/\1/ p' | sed -e 's/~mt[0-9] *$$//')
<gnomefreak> i changed changelog to add mt1 to the end that is it
<Ubulette> doesn't seem to help
<gnomefreak> and now the rules is looking for mt1.orig
<asac> sorry guys ... can you tell me please in one sentence what the problem is
<asac> i really have not idea from what you told me
<asac> so far
<Ubulette> asac, gnomefreak doesn't want to rename the tarball with ~mt1
<asac> ok thats ok ... so what did he specify in changelog as version?
<Ubulette> -xulrunner-1.9 (1.9a8pre~cvs20070829) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<Ubulette> +xulrunner-1.9 (1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<asac> he probably added the mt1 to the upstream verison part ... not to the debian revision
<Ubulette> i guess
<gnomefreak> changing the version in changelog from bleh.orig.tar.gz to bleh~mt1.orig.tar.gz it now looks for bleh~mt1.orgig.tar.gz
<asac> Ubulette: yeah thats a bullshit version :)
<asac> thats plain wrong :)
<asac> you don't have a debian revision at all
<asac> use:
<asac> 1.9a8pre~cvs20070829-0ubuntu1 .... and 1.9a8pre~cvs20070829-0ubuntu1~mt1
<Ubulette> asac, don't tell me, tell gnomefreak :)
<asac> that should fix it
<gnomefreak> it doesnt that is what i used
<asac> Ubulette: well ... is see
<asac> 23:09 < Ubulette> -xulrunner-1.9 (1.9a8pre~cvs20070829) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> 23:09 < Ubulette> +xulrunner-1.9 (1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<Ubulette> sorry
<asac> so it wasn't right in the first place
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> wait let me look at tarball
<asac> 1.9a8pre~cvs20070829 -> 1.9a8pre~cvs20070829-0ubuntu1 ...
<Ubulette> so it's my fault :)
<asac> and gnomefreak will do things right :)
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829~mt1.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> yeah i see
<asac> yeah ... except that gnomefreak is still too botty today :)
<gnomefreak> alot of damn work
<asac> actually from the version you specified its not a orig.tar.gz build, but a native (aka tar.gz)
<gnomefreak> ok i can fix that locally as well
<Ubulette> i'm fixing that crap, sorry
<asac> i wonder that it tried to build it at all
<asac> yeah all those dashes and tildes can get coning ;)(
<asac> Ubulette: please do it right then
<asac> 1.9a8pre ... is wrong as well
<asac> its > 1.9
<asac> so ... use:
<Ubulette> that's the upstream version
<asac> 1.9~cvs20070829
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... doesn't matter
<asac> or 1.9~a8~pre~cvs...
<asac> so if a8 comes out 1.9~a8 > 1.9~a8~pre
<asac> actually if its the trunk build i would prefer just to use:
<asac> 1.9~~cvs... :=
<asac> but its your choice ;)
<asac> you could even use:
<Ubulette> well, the idea was to match the /etc/gre.d thingy
<asac> 1.9~a7+cvs20...
<asac> yes ... but its not that important
<asac> and mozilla versions cannot be used anyway for our packages :)
<asac> at least all preview, beta at al
<asac> personally i like the a7+cvs variant
<asac> it doesn't add more levels of tildes ;)
<gnomefreak> ok feisty repo is almost done
<asac> otherwise if you want a more closer match to gre version use 1.9~a8~cvs ... where ~cvs is already equivalent to pre
<asac> gnomefreak: cool
<asac> tbird 2?
<gnomefreak> no the ff stuff
<gnomefreak> havent gottent hat far yet
<asac> firefox?
<gnomefreak> im building ff shit first for both repos
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> since when do we ship ff in feisty? (not that i have a problem with it.))
<asac> gp?
<gnomefreak> ff =firefox
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> for me atleast
<Ubulette> let's use 1.9~a8~cvs20070831-0ubuntu1(~mt1)
<gnomefreak> gp is uploading right now
<asac> Ubulette: that looks good
<asac> Ubulette: you can even replace cvs by pre
<asac> :)
<asac> (implying that you got it somewhere from)
<asac> 1.9~a8~pre2007...
<Ubulette> cvs is ok as it's more commonly used
<asac> sure ... i am fine with any ... just lets stick to one way :)
<gnomefreak> tbird 2 should be fairly easy so sometime this weekend
<gnomefreak> bad enough i built nss and nspr for gp and not needed i had to play with bzr gutsys version in feisty
<gnomefreak> btw bzr bd is borked in feisty
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... i think we need nss and nspr for tbird in feisty though
<asac> gnomefreak: thats probably a lie :)
<gnomefreak> asac: we might
<asac> gnomefreak: anyway ... i cannot tell because i stopped using packages, but use bzr from latest bzr directly :)
<asac> gnomefreak: i think we did that before?
<gnomefreak> well bzr bd in feisty fails to sign packages and you get the deb822 error not warning
<asac> gnomefreak: fails to sign? ... provide the builder
<gnomefreak> asac: ill find out when i grab source to build
<asac> i get the deb error all the time ... no problems
<gnomefreak> i did
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> its a known issue
<gnomefreak> tony brought it up to me a few times but ive been working on gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: you get deb warning
<asac> me?
<gnomefreak> error fails to build stops it before it starts
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah
<asac> i get the warning
<asac> is there a grave bug filed?
<gnomefreak> anyone using feistys version from repos
<asac> against bzr
<gnomefreak> if your using from bzr you dont have same build as repos
<asac> thats really unbearable ... e.g. that they update bzr without all the tools
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont know whats filed beena  bit busy here
<asac> no... my version is already 0.91 :)
<asac> while yours is 0.17 :)
<gnomefreak> i dont know what i have
<asac> bzr --version
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, pushed xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.trunk
<gnomefreak> .19
<gnomefreak> im using gutsys on feisy
<gnomefreak> feisty
<gnomefreak> i had to upgrade python-* and bzr packages
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ty
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... then they roled an update
<asac> mayber you use -proposed?
<asac> maybe you can still downgrade ;)
<gnomefreak> in gutsy?
<gnomefreak> its not open
<asac> no in feisty
<asac> to proposed ... or through an sru
<gnomefreak> i tool gutsys packages and installed them in feisty chroot
<asac> gnomefreak: well thats your problem then ;)
<gnomefreak> because i got tired of screwing with it today
<asac> ah ... so you fixed it?
<asac> ok then go on :)
<gnomefreak> not mine they need to fix feistys version
<gnomefreak> they should backport 0.19
<asac> maybe you already installed some  gutsy package at some point?
<asac> gnomefreak: bzr must not just brake in mids of the release
<gnomefreak> nope clean feisty system has the issues (im not the only person that saw these)
<asac> gnomefreak: if its really broken for clean feisty
<asac> then that has to be fixed instantly
<gnomefreak> it is
<asac> if it is ... they definitly rolled an update to feisty
<asac> because it wasn't broken a while back
<gnomefreak> cant bzr bd cause it fails to use the new thing (deb822 was replaced by ...)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, don't try ff3-trunk just yet. I'll fix that too
<gnomefreak> whatever that was replaced by it fails to use it since feistys version uses 822
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i cant until i have xulrunner done
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, the deb822 is jsut a warning (at least on gutsy)
<gnomefreak> im uploading gp atm may take another 30 minutes
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: gutsy doesnt use deb822
<gnomefreak> feisty still tries to
<Ubulette> 30min to up ?
<Ubulette> maybe I can do it
<gnomefreak> atleast
<gnomefreak> took me >1 hour to upload xulrunner
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> i can upload at ~100M/s
<gnomefreak> havent checked email yet but i bet it was rejected
<gnomefreak> im lower than that by a long way
<gnomefreak> i cant dl at ~100
<gnomefreak> kbps
<asac> Ubulette: 100M ?
<Ubulette> at home, i can't either, but at the office, i can
<gnomefreak> checking on xulrunner
<asac> you mean 1M ?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> well 100M ... i doubt that lp will pipe in so much
<Ubulette> maybe but that will be better than dsl if I do it
<Ubulette> well, as you guys want
<asac> hehe
<asac> i am not the one to ask
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<Ubulette> lol
<gnomefreak> stupid son of a bitch
<gnomefreak> brb gonna slap him
<shirish> Ubulette: asac: do you guys know the certificate issue/s on ff-trunk
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: that bug on mozilla-flash
<gnomefreak> hes using debian repos
* shirish unsure what gnomefreak is talking about
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/136376
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136376 in flashplugin-nonfree "automatic update for mozilla-flashplayer make using flashplayer impossible" [Low,Invalid] 
<gnomefreak> he got the package from debian repos
<Ubulette> shirish, what cert issue ?
<shirish> Ubulette: anyway, I'm using firefox-trunk & from last few days I have been having issues with certificates from let's say https://mail.google.com/mail & on viewing the certificate I see everything is in the right order.
<asac> gnomefreak: ty
<gnomefreak> yw
<asac> anyway amd64 needs a fix
<gnomefreak> the person that started on that bug didnt even come close to right questions :(
<Ubulette> shirish, hmm. i'm cleaning things up now and recompiling (anyway, today's built failed), let's see in 1h
<shirish> Ubulette: it gives me Unable to verify *.mail.google.com as trusted site
<shirish> Ubulette: ok cool, see you in 1 hr, best of luck ;)
<asac> shirish: sounds like an nss issue
<asac> maybe you don't have the right version installed?
<shirish> /Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9a8pre) Gecko/2007083100 Minefield/3.0a8pre
<Ubulette> dpkg -l libnss3-0d libnspr4-0d
<shirish> Ubulette: hang on finding it out
<shirish> ii  libnspr4-0d            4.7.0+cvs20070828t1830 NetScape Portable Runtime Library
<shirish> ii  libnss3-0d             3.12.0+cvs20070829t171 Network Security Service libraries
<Ubulette> should be good enough
<Ubulette> strange as it works for me (yet i'm using the whole thing from 2 days ago)
<shirish> Ubulette: didn't notice, shouldn't they get updated daily as well :(
<Ubulette> I haven't performed any upgrade on my gutsy in the last 2 days, been busy
<Ubulette> btw, my bot compiles only when there's something new upstream
<shirish> nss3 is getting updated to cvs20070831t0504+bbot from your repo atleast so that's good news
<shirish> Ubulette: nice bot ;)
<Ubulette> and nss and nspr are not that busy
<shirish> Ubulette: cool, so now I know
<shirish> Ubulette: its actually pretty smart of you to make the build-size of ff-3 smaller by splitting them off into components which can be shared by many ;)
<Ubulette> shirish, I'm changing the a8pre thing so you'll have to force the downgrade manually next time
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you just changed name of xul tarball or did you make a new one?
<Ubulette> not yet
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, in a sec
<gnomefreak> k
<shirish> Ubulette: erhm.... could you say that in a way I could comprehend, what did you mean by force the downgrade manually next time?
<gnomefreak> brb just let me know ill grab it or i can rename this one if its the same
<Ubulette> 3.0a8pre~cvs > 3.0~a8~cvs
<Ubulette> even 3.0a8pre~cvs20070831 > 3.0~a8~cvs100000000000000000
<Ubulette> so the upgrade will no longer be automatic
<Ubulette> you just have to force it once
<shirish> Ubulette: so are you saying I'll have to do sudo aptitude install firefox 3.0~a8~cvsx whatever
<shirish> and then again it will get synced up
<Ubulette> apt-get install firefox-trunk=3.0~xxx
<Ubulette> same for xul
<asac> Ubulette: how easy is it for you to build ffox in dapper from 1.8.0 branch (daily) ?
<asac> whenever a checkin happens that means (shouldn't be daily)
<shirish> Ubulette: ok will do another hr. let things build & then see what happens.
<Ubulette> asac, don't know, never used dapper. my bot used to build for feisty, then gutsy
<asac> k
<Ubulette> the dist is a parameter used to create the initial chroot
<asac> usually the diff.gz in dapper applies cleanly ... even though its huge and doesn have a patchsys :)
<asac> the whole point is we are maintaing that 1.8.0 branch even though upstream has abandoned it :/ ... redhat does professional QA at the end of our release cycle
<Ubulette> oh, you mean compiling with released sources or from cvs ?
<asac> would be cool if ubuntu could contribute kind of community QA at least
<asac> Ubulette: cvs
<Ubulette> that should be possible
<asac> Ubulette: its unlikely that we will get *real* releases together at some point
<asac> we will probably ending up tagging cvs when we (the distributors) do a release
<Ubulette> 1.8.0 is FF 2.0.0.x right ?
<asac> no 1.5
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> 2.0.0.x is still supported
<Ubulette> i'll see what I can do next week
<asac> but dapper has 1.5 .) ... which is why we have to do this :/
<asac> Ubulette: its not really a hurry
<asac> though a good thing to have in the long run
<shirish> asac: isn't 1.5 deprecated?
<asac> as QA becomes more and more critical
<asac> the further we go alone ... and the further we diverge from 1.8 branch
<asac> shirish: depends on how you define deprecated
<asac> shirish: its not mofo supported anymore ... but still vendor supported. and I hope we can keep it that way as long as possible
<gnomefreak> i got blog about 1.5 being unsupported i think
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> rolling 2.0 in dapper is just too much pain
<shirish> asac: that's what I thought
<gnomefreak> gp finally finished
<asac> gnomefreak: finished? it ws just accepted
<asac> or did the buildd have massive CPU cycles left ;)
<gnomefreak> yes it finihsed uploading
<gnomefreak> 30+ minutes
<gnomefreak> i have to fuck with nspr for feisty
<asac> sound doesn't like too much fun :)
<Ubulette> shirish, hmm, my bot is still building xulrunner-1.9-1.9a8pre+cvs20070831t1404+bbot as it's based on upstream version by design so you'll have no need to force anything
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok cool, but I need to be aware I guess as you're going to change stuff at some point
<shirish> oops that was meant for Ubulette
<gnomefreak> shirish: hopefully no
<asac> shirish: change stuff?
<asac> in which way?
<shirish> asac: as Ubulette said about putting some more tildes
<shirish> (03:22:46  IST) Ubulette: 3.0a8pre~cvs > 3.0~a8~cvs
<shirish> (03:23:23  IST) Ubulette: even 3.0a8pre~cvs20070831 > 3.0~a8~cvs100000000000000000
<Ubulette> shirish, forget about that
<asac> i don't understand the point
<shirish> Ubulette:  ok would do that
<asac> the version was wrong
<asac> we had to fix it
<asac> :)
<asac> shirish: you just have to downgrade once
<Ubulette> asac, my bot overwrites the dist version and build one based on upstream version, by design
<asac> shirish: after that hopefully all will be fine forever :)
<Ubulette> shouldn't matter for us here
<shirish> asac: I'm ready to downgrade the moment you say bro, I just need to know the exact thing/version to downgrade to.
<asac> shirish: remove it ... install it again :)
<asac> apt-get update before of course
<shirish> asac: you mean right now?
<asac> unless the bad version bits are still in the archive
<asac> no idea ... Ubulette has to say that. I don't track his repo
<shirish> asac: ok cool
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, you complained previously about deps.. xul says 26 missing build-deps (26+185 debs)
<shirish> Ubulette: tell me whenever you think the I need to remove firefox-trunk & xulrunner, will do it, and then aptitude update again ;)
<Ubulette> shirish, don't touch your stuff, it will continue to be fine automatically
<Ubulette> (i mean, don't force or downgrade)
<Ubulette> unless you want to use the ppa debs
<Ubulette> or the gutsy debs
<Ubulette> as my bot is always ahead
<Ubulette> good boy, bot :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: xulrunner was the one with the build-dep-indeb right?
<gnomefreak> or whatever its called
<gnomefreak> the 2 gjc packages you have listed there need to be in the normal build-deps since they are needed to build binaries
<asac> Ubulette: you really want to keep the old version in your archive?
<Ubulette> oh, there's no move indep package
<Ubulette> more
<Ubulette> asac, not really. just enough to build -gp/-trunk/-dev
<asac> no i mean the old versioning of your package
<gnomefreak> here there still is did you push more after the changelog changes?
<asac> Ubulette: please, please, please release versions that will play nice with whatever ends up in the official archive at some point.
<Ubulette> asac, problem is each project has it's own way to bump versions :(
<Ubulette> gnome is totally different
<Ubulette> as i said ealier, all my stuff is tagged "+bbot" so it's easy to remove
<asac> Ubulette: well but its disruptive to some degree ... especially if you tell people that that archive exist and they will install things.
<asac> Ubulette: point is if you post your archive in the repo ... people might use it that are not capable to remoe anything
<asac> s/post your archive in the repo/post your archive in the forum or somewhere public/
<Ubulette> i don't want to post those debs to another repo. people take them for my own repo, that's it
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> for gnome, it works just well, i've posted dozens of time gstreamer, nautilus, totem, exaile, etc
<Ubulette> noone complained
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> and when i posted gp, it was a clean version, either 1-0ubulette1 < 1-0ubuntu1 or 1-0ubuntu1-ubulette1 > 1-0ubuntu1
<asac> i can understand that then ... as long as you stick to real head it shouldn't make any problems
<asac> Ubulette: the whole problem is that people might just drop your apt lines
<asac> and then forever won't receive any updates/security updates
<Ubulette> then at the next update in gutsy, gutsy will take preference
<asac> how?
<asac> and when?
<asac> when mozilla 2.0 is out?
<gnomefreak> ok grabbing new tarball
<Ubulette> not in this particular ff3 case but for everything else
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, just rename on your side
<Ubulette> no need to redl
<gnomefreak> too late i removed it already :(
<Ubulette> mv xulrunner-1.9_1.9a8pre~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8~cvs20070829.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> too bad :)
<Ubulette> too fast
<gnomefreak> only 6 minutes
<asac> Ubulette: just to be sure that you understand the implications ... if you release xulrunner as 1.9preXYZ ... people will never get to gutsy 1.9
<gnomefreak> will build upload and eat dinner than get on trunk i hope
<asac> they will just stick with that version they had when they dropped your apt line ... and receive no security
<asac> update
<gnomefreak> does gutsy have xulrunner in it?
<Ubulette> asac, yep, i know. I'll change my repo announce to make that clear.
* gnomefreak never looked
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> it's 1.8
<gnomefreak> k
<Ubulette> but now we call it xul-1.9, not just xul so we can install several at the same time
<Ubulette> maye we can do a xul-1.8.1
<asac> i think we might get xul 1.9
<asac> i have to discuss that
<asac> in universe
<Ubulette> a8 would be nice
<Ubulette> with gp a8
<Ubulette> paired
<asac> well i need to fid a way to regularaly update that package
<asac> until we reach final
<asac> in stable release
<Ubulette> so, why can't you ? it's no different from gp
<asac> well unsure if gp has to go for final release :)
<asac> either
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> i hope not, but i definitly want to get consense on that
<asac> ... it adds load on others so it wouldn't be fair to at least discuss this once.
<asac> but since those roles are as equally effected by a good idea how to best maintain xulrunner in main for gutsy+1
<asac> they probably won't have a problem with that
<Ubulette> dh_install: firefox-trunk missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/defaults/autoconfig), aborting
<Ubulette> damn
<Ubulette> 'im sure i fixed that yesterday
<gnomefreak> is that with latest push to trunk?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, don't worry, i'll fix it shortly
<Ubulette> ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i have > 1 hour before i get to it
<Ubulette> cool
<gnomefreak> i just making sure if it was failing i wasnt building
<Ubulette> it's from my box building the .dev branch
<Ubulette> bot
* gnomefreak needs a damn bot for all this building
<Ubulette> oh, i need to prune ff3 orig too. it's now too big
<gnomefreak> trunk
<gnomefreak> please dont say gp
<Ubulette> trunk
<gnomefreak> goodie :)
<Ubulette> i hope gp a8 will be small too
* gnomefreak done with feisty firefox stuff afaik (waiting on some to build)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i said to script you're ppa stuff ;)
<Ubulette> your
<Ubulette> then call that a bot :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yeah i know but if i do ill walk away and forget about it for a few hours and lose that much time
<gnomefreak> it wouldnt do anything im not doing other than commiting changes and making sure to fix things locally if they fail
<Ubulette> hm
<Ubulette> oh, the copyright file
<gnomefreak> oh damn
<Ubulette> is that really needed at that point ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i cant upload without it
<gnomefreak> part of the TOS of ppa
<gnomefreak> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/+view-tos
<Ubulette> you're still dling orig or already building ?
<gnomefreak> i was building
<gnomefreak> i killed i
<gnomefreak> t
<gnomefreak> it
<Ubulette> ok, i'm on that
<gnomefreak> ok ill go eat dinner than
<gnomefreak> ill bbl
<Ubulette> asac, can i steal xulrunner-1.8.1.4/debian/copyright ?
<asac> Ubulette: i think on trunk the exceptions are gone ... otherwise yes.
<asac> if you read through it you will see the exception (given that the copyright file is ok in the first place)
<Ubulette> it says: If this file is incomplete, which I'm pretty sure is the case, because it's
<Ubulette> difficult not to forget anything in this huge amount of data, please file
<Ubulette> a bug or contact me.
<asac> sure
<asac> there are exceptions ... like NPL/LGPL ... MPL only ... et al
<asac> afaik they are all tri-licensed now
<asac> (e.g. only those files that belong to mozilla ... the third party licenses should be still the same
<asac> probably some more have been added ... maybe some removed)
<asac> Ubulette: try to take a close look ... check the exceptions i talked above ... then it should be fine to start with i guess
<asac> Ubulette: so what is the idea bout the branches? trunk branches get updated will a8 ... then we merge down and do first gp release with xulrunner?
<asac> s/will/till/
<Ubulette> asac, what about that for intro ? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191765
<Ubulette> except the typo of course
<asac> Ubulette: sure that the file was created by mike?
<asac> Ubulette: i think you don't need this imperfect things
<asac> just phrase it the way the original file did
<Ubulette> i'd like to keep the work in progress part as it's also a protecting for us
<Ubulette> protection
<asac> saying that its work in progress should not have any legal implications
<asac> if someone complains you have to remove it most likely ... thus, just don't burn it on CDs and distribute those.
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> asac, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/191783
<asac> Ubulette: you didn't try to build epiphany against that thing right?
<asac> e.g. epiphany trunk
<Ubulette> nope
<Ubulette> i'm tempted by totem next
<Ubulette> to see if the glue.a thing is okay
<asac> haha
<asac> if test "$gecko_cv_gecko_version_int" -ge "1009000"; then WEASEL_UA_VERSION="3.0"
<asac> elif test "$gecko_cv_gecko_version_int" -ge "1008001"; then WEASEL_UA_VERSION="2.0.0.4"
<asac> else WEASEL_UA_VERSION="1.5.0.12"
<asac> fi
<asac> WEASEL :)
<Ubulette> what's that from ? epiphany ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/epiphany/trunk/m4/gecko.m4?revision=6952&view=markup
<asac> looks like it should build
<asac> at least it matches version 1.9
<asac> AM_CONDITIONAL([HAVE_GECKO_1_9] ,[test "$gecko_cv_gecko_version_int" -ge "1009000"] )
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-01
<asac> Ubulette: do we install pkg-config files?
<asac> e.g. xulrunner-xpcom.pc ?
<Ubulette> hmm, not this one
<asac> hmm
<asac> where are those?
<Ubulette> and I versionned them
<asac> there should be some in dist at least
<asac> yes ok but that would be feasible to patch
<asac> while having them would be good :)
<Ubulette> mozilla-plugin-1.9.pc mozilla-js-1.9.pc libxul-embedding-1.9.pc  libxul-1.9.pc
<Ubulette> i'll have a look
<Ubulette> still on the copyright mess
<asac> oh
<Ubulette> i'm doing a script as it's boring
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./LICENSE
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:0: ./dom/tests/mochitest/ajax/jquery/dist/jquery.js
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:0: ./dom/tests/mochitest/ajax/jquery/src/jquery/jquery.js
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:1 LGPL:0: ./embedding/browser/activex/src/install/README.txt
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/gconf/nsSystemPrefService.cpp
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/gconf/nsSystemPrefService.h
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPref.cpp
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPref.h
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPrefFactory.cpp
<Ubulette> MPL:0 GPL:1 LGPL:1: ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPrefLog.h
<Ubulette> strange
<Ubulette> asac, ^^
<asac> hmm
<asac> when was mochitest added?
<asac> the system-pref exstension is ok
<asac> Ubulette: you sure they are not unter mpl?
<asac> ./extensions/pref/system-pref/src/nsSystemPref.cpp ?
<gnomefreak> is this still the xulrunner license or is that ready?
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/864i.uf
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/cp850.uf
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/cp852.uf
<Ubulette> MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/cp855.uf
<asac> Ubulette: thats strange
<asac> can you give me all unicode files ... i will get that sorted out
<Ubulette> well, i'll check my script 1st.. maybe it's me
<Ubulette> ah, uconv files are NPL
<gavinbaker> hey asac
<asac> hi gavinbaker
<gavinbaker> referred to you by poningru
<gavinbaker> i had a problem when upgrading tbird
<gavinbaker> running feisty
<asac> Ubulette: thats strange ... i thought there was an announcement once that the re-licensing is now finished
<gavinbaker> i added the gutsy repositories so i could get tbird 2.0
<asac> gavinbaker: well don't do that
<asac> gavinbaker: thats really evil
<asac> gavinbaker: how many new packages did you get?
<gavinbaker> and it broke libspell, so OO.o / firefox crash now
<gavinbaker> you can prevent it by turning off check-as-you-type
<asac> that should be natural
<asac> we usually maintain a tbird 2.0 backport in mozilla team repo
<asac> but since we  are migrating now to new repository location they are down
<gavinbaker> asac: well, i understand the gutsy repos are alpha, but i figured that stable software in there would be, you know, stable
<asac> gavinbaker: actually i cannot help you now that you have partially upgraded
<gavinbaker> asac: i can fix it to my satisfaction
<asac> gavinbaker: my advice: go completely up to gutsy
<asac> or try to downgrade with pinning
<gavinbaker> but i wanted to tell you fyi
<asac> if that fails reinstall
<asac> but remember that gutsy might break from times to time ... so don't blame we when left with pieces
<gavinbaker> sure, i understand i run that risk when getting stuff from gutsy repos
<gavinbaker> but i wanted to tell you about the problem
<asac> gavinbaker: yes thanks ... but archive mixup is nothing that i care about ;)
<gavinbaker> and ask if it's something you knew about, i should file a bug about, etc.
<asac> gavinbaker: yes ... but its naturaly ... go either or
<asac> not partially unless you are sure its just a constraint set of packages
<asac> affected
<gavinbaker> well... i assume someone will want to fix this before gutsy stable
<asac> gavinbaker: no bug please ... its an unsupported state ... if you upgrade your system to gutsy completely you can help test tbird 2.0 in gutsy ;)
<asac> gavinbaker: it doesn't exist in gutsy most likely
<asac> its your install that is borked because you mixed distributions
<gavinbaker> well, it seems silly that the only 'official' ubuntu way to get tbird 2 is to mix distros and therefore b0rk
* gnomefreak should have tbird for feisty done tomorrow for PPA its on to do list
<gavinbaker> i.e. not sure why tbird isn't in feisty-backports
<asac> thats defeinitly not the official way
<asac> the official way is to wait for gutsy ... then upgrade
<gavinbaker> but since it's not, figured i'd get it from gutsy rather than wait, or get deb from somewhere else
<gnomefreak> gavinbaker: mozilla apps are a pain to backport since they depend on everything in the world :(
<asac> we can help you by providing backports in mozillateam archive
<asac> gnomefreak: well it usually works ... as you might know ;)
<asac> its just a pain to pull them from another distribution ;)
<gnomefreak> yes but for official use im eh about it
<gnomefreak> i hope we have up to date tarball for it but ill play with it tomorrow. im assuming the copyright is what you and Ubulette were talking about?
<gnomefreak> my download speed is faster than it has been :)
<asac> cool gnomefreak sits now on a high-speed connection ;)
<gnomefreak> yeah ~100kbps
<gnomefreak> not fast but its getting there
<gnomefreak> better than 30
<asac> gnomefreak: how did you get that?
<Ubulette> there are tons of files with no licence at all :p
<gnomefreak> not sure it started today
<asac> Ubulette: which?
<asac> Ubulette: they probably have the license in the dir as text file
<asac> as bad as that is ... its still done
<asac> (hopefully not for mofo source)
<Ubulette> i only check orig files
<asac> well orig files are not all mofo source :)
<gnomefreak> i guess i can use the orig from gutsy to build this
<Ubulette> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/licences.txt.gz
<asac> Ubulette: do these include binary files?
<Ubulette> hmmmmmm
<Ubulette> it's a find and a grep
<asac> yeah it does
<asac> NPL:0 MPL:0 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./config/bin2rc.exe
<asac> we should definitly filter those out that have GPL:0 LGPL:0
<gnomefreak> asac: is thunderbird new-orig to build orig?
* gnomefreak cant remember we had 3 different ways
<Ubulette> should harmonize that...
<asac> Ubulette: ok i will try to get i contact with gerv about that ... at best remind me at some point :)
<asac> afaik he is on holiday
<Ubulette> seems i can say everything is tri licenced expect cairo (mpl+lgpl) and a small bunch of files that I can list
<Ubulette> except
<asac> yeah right i need those small bunch of files :)
<asac> probably the testcases should be dealt with separately
<Ubulette> grep -v 'MPL:1 GPL:1 LGPL:1' /tmp/licences.txt | grep -v 'NPL:0 MPL:0 GPL:0 LGPL:0' | grep -v /cairo/
<Ubulette> assuming the all null are tri licenced
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> big assumption
<asac> what about the uconv files?
<Ubulette> run the command
<asac> you already found that they are NPL only
<asac> Ubulette: something must be wrong with that statement :)
<asac> NPL:1 MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/cp850.uf
<Ubulette> $ grep MPL  ./intl/uconv/ucvibm/cp850.uf
<Ubulette>  * identified per MPL Section 3.3
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> yes above you see it has NPL/MPL
<asac> anyway according to what you said above it doesn't show up in your grep
<asac> which looks suspicious :)
<Ubulette> it definitely matches MPL...
<asac> yes?
<asac> MPL is not free
<asac> anyway thats not my point
<asac> you stated that there are no files that are not trilicensed except cairo and those that are all zero
<asac> but that is wrong according to the example. So your grep must have a flaw ;)
<Ubulette> but those uconv are in the "bunch of files"
<Ubulette> category
<asac> yes
<asac> then i misunderstood
<Ubulette> so those are to be sorted and listed
<asac> from discussion above you were about to list the bunch of files
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> those are neither all null nor tri licenced nor cairo
<Ubulette> those that are neither all null nor tri licenced nor cairo
<asac> i am only concerned about: NPL:1 MPL:1 GPL:0 LGPL:0: for now
<asac> i will submit them to the guy that drives the relicensing efford
<asac> after checking some examples manually
<Ubulette> grep 'GPL:0 LGPL:0:' /tmp/licences.txt | grep -v 'NPL:0 MPL:0 GPL:0 LGPL:0'
<Ubulette> that uconv/* + toolkit/components/feeds/test/xml/rss09x/rss090.xml
<Ubulette> that's
<asac> yeah are those uconv files binary or what?
<asac> or in a format that cannot have license header ;) ?
<Ubulette> no as this is plain text with a huge comment at the top, saying NPL
<asac> ok
<asac> thanks for looking
<asac> that might be a bug ... or a bug ;)
<asac> http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/relicensing-faq.html
<asac> Note: the relicensing project is now complete. This document is only of historical interest.
<asac> Ubulette: ok apparently NPL licensed stuff is automatically relicensed
<asac> so its probably a glitch
<asac> not a critical bug
<asac> Any such files created by Netscape employees will be assumed to be under the NPL and thus relicensed automatically, while for other files the contributor(s) will be contacted to request permission for relicensing.
<asac> (under: What about Mozilla source files that do not have an explicit license notice?)
<Ubulette> asac, what about this: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/copyright
<Ubulette> oops
<Ubulette> i dropped all extentions !???
<asac> problems with connection again
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/copyright
<asac> no i mean
<asac> i don't get any website to open :)
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> looks like port 80 is blocked or something
<asac> maybe two default routes confuse this thing here?
<asac> hmm looks like only your server is not reachable
<Ubulette> if https is okay, i've committed it to .dev
<asac> well launchpad works
<Ubulette> so try lp
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.ubuntu.dev
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok now the changes are there
<asac> just a second ago they haven't been ... probably synching
<asac> Ubulette: maybe add a hint to the MPL only files section
<asac> and point to the faq ... e.g. that it states that NPL files are automatically relicensed if netscape was initial author
<asac> and replace "myself" with your name
<asac> then make CVS documentation proper ... and all should be fine
<Ubulette> done
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, pushed in xul trunk too
<asac> so we have a complete trunk stack in ppa by tomorrow?
<Ubulette> ff left
<Ubulette> defaults/autoconfig is gone
<asac> he?
<asac> where?
<Ubulette> daily trunk
<Ubulette> debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/defaults/autoconfig
<Ubulette> oh, i know
<Ubulette> with xul, it's no longer pref but preferences
<Ubulette> no, already took care of pref/preferences
<Ubulette> autoconfig is not installed anymore
<Ubulette> asac, is it useful ?
<Ubulette> platform.js and prefcalls.js
<Ubulette> dropped, committed, pushed
<asac> yes
<asac> its important
<asac> well if upstrema dropped it then it might have been moved somewhere else
<asac> before it was definitly required
<asac> otherwise clean profile creation failed
<Ubulette> it'd in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/defaults/autoconfig now
<Ubulette> it's
<Ubulette> all it's platform related, not browser
<asac> ah ok
<asac> right
<asac> that should be fine then
<asac> though maybe its allowed in both dirs?
<Ubulette> don't know
<Ubulette> i'll try without
<asac> ok night
<Ubulette> night too, i'll be back sunday eve
<Ubulette> ii  firefox-trunk  3.0a8pre+cvs20070831t1748+bbot-2
<Ubulette> ii  libnspr4-0d    4.7.0+cvs20070828t1830+bbot-3
<Ubulette> ii  libnss3-0d     3.12.0+cvs20070831t0504+bbot-1
<Ubulette> ii  xulrunner-1.9  1.9a8pre+cvs20070831t1404+bbot-1
<Ubulette> running all fine for me.
<Ubulette> no problem with nss (gmail certificates ok)
<shirish> Ubulette: asac: gnomefreak: anybody up?
<tonyyarusso> shirish: Well, "anybody" is, but "somebody" isn't.
<shirish> tonyyarusso: hey ;)
<tonyyarusso> shirish: what's up?
<shirish> tonyyarusso: I was wondering for Ubulette said something about changing stuff from 3.0a8pre+cvs20070831t1 to 3.0~a8 or something like that, any idea about that?
<tonyyarusso> shirish: What's the a8 mean?  Sounds like a pre-release from CVS being finalized to me.
<shirish> tonyyarusso: disregard that, as atleast on http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/minirepos/firefox-minefield/pool/firefox-trunk/ it shows the same names as now ;)
<tonyyarusso> :S
<shirish> tonyyarusso: I'm checking, perhaps there is an a8 around the corner somewhere
<shirish> tonyyarusso: ff3a8 code freeze is on sept 5 & then its supposed to be shipped by sept. 18, this would also serve as feature-freeze
<tonyyarusso> ah
<shirish> tonyyarusso: correction, that's front-end feature-frozen
<shirish> tonyyarusso: details from http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3/Schedule
<shirish> tonyyarusso: also do you checkout the builds from Ubulette's mini repository?
<tonyyarusso> I don't (yet at least)
<tonyyarusso> Wait...October 16 hard code freeze - does that mean there's a tiny chance FF 3 may be in Gutsy?
* tonyyarusso is amused by the fact that they have "Firefox 3 status meetings" reoccuring every Tuesday for all eternity
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: it already is in gutsy
<gnomefreak> asac: in thunderbird rules there isnt a cluet o the command we used to generate orig.tar, is it debian/rules new-orig?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: we are waiting for copyright file still? you said you fixed somehting but wasnt sure what
<gnomefreak> asac: i have a feeling im gonna run into problems on tbird2 for feisty, nothing that cant be easily changed but im trying to change least as possible
<gnomefreak> well im gonna try to leave the patches alone and prey
<gnomefreak> pray
<gnomefreak> asac: ok i had to pull a revision prior to the gcc g++ changes but ./debian/rules neworig is not making tarball what was the command for tbird orig regen?
* gnomefreak out for a bit need to get things done 
<gnomefreak> asac: your off this weekend right?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette_: if your here you might want to look into a gp crash that is also crashing ff and epip  sounds like a corrupt profiles to me but this is important if everyone sees it
<xtknight> going to try a backtrace then as long as we're on the subject
* gnomefreak gone for a while again
<asac> hey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-02
<gnomefreak> hi
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the command to make new orig in tbird? i couldnt find it in debian/rules and i need to start with a clean tbird
<asac> gnomefreak: you probably don't need to do that
<asac> you almost certainly want the orig.tar.gz from gutsy
<gnomefreak> cant
<gnomefreak> the changes that were made for gcc g++ cant be used in feisty
<asac> sure they can
<gnomefreak> nope different versions
<asac> and the orig isn't
<gnomefreak> feisty doesnt have gcc4.2
<asac> modified
<asac> its just the patches that you don't want
<gnomefreak> oh ok cool
<asac> and the control file
<asac> orig.tar.gz is the same
<gnomefreak> yeah i grabbed lower revision
<asac> yeah and drop the CC/CXX tweaks from debian/rules as well
<gnomefreak> with any luck tbird will be published tonight
<gnomefreak> ok being pushed
<gnomefreak> im gonna go laydown my pancreitis is bothering me something ferce
<vina> hi all
<vina> it's just my impression or they removed the mozilla browser in ubuntu 7.04?
<asac> gnomefreak: get well and recover
<asac> vina: yes
<vina> is there any intetion on putting seamonkey back to the repository?
<asac> in gutsy there is seamonkey (well iceape)
<asac> but its identical
<asac> except the icons
<vina> asac: thank you very much asac
<vina> but as I already use mozilla mail, I think I'll search for a pre-built seamonkey package
<asac> vina: we will have one soon
<asac> in our mozillateam archive
<asac> we are just migrating to a new one ... so its still empty
<asac> but its getting more content every day ... feisty iceape/seamonkey should be possible
<asac> just ask gnomefreak ... he can probably upload that
<vina> oh, better yeat then!
<vina> thanks a lot!
<asac> just bug him tomorrow ... and be patient ofr another 1-2-3 days ;)
<vina> hahah
<asac> i think he lay down ... no idea if he comes back today
<vina> I'll compile seamonkey myself
<vina> it probably will take 2 hours
<vina> when the package is ready, I'll just make the change
<vina> no hurry
<vina> see ya
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: ah, cool
<asac> hi ... will be out for most of the day ... the ipw3945 debug session with stgraber just soaked too much power to be still alive :)
<gnomefreak> asac: ill get to iceape and sunbird for feisty sometime this week. i think hte pancreitis came back and kept me up all night but should have something to upload this week
<gnomefreak> asac: if he comes back tell him(vina) iceape and seamonkey are being uploaded to PPA atm
<gnomefreak> im off for a while
<asac> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<hjmf_> asac: ping
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> hjmf_: pong
<hjmf_> asac: hi! will you be around here tomorrow for the CC meeting?
<hjmf_> asac: at last I'll be applying for membership
<hjmf_> asac: and it would be great if you'll be around  :)
<asac> oh there is a CC meeting?
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 03 Sep 13:00: Community Council | 04 Sep 15:00: Kernel Team | 05 Sep 12:00: Edubuntu | 08 Sep 00:00: MOTU Team | 08 Sep 17:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Sep 19:00: Screencast Team
<asac> yeah ... i will be here :)
<asac> (unless hit by bus)
<asac> hjmf_: you are on top of agenda?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, any reason not to push {xul,ff3}.trunk to ppa ?
<hjmf_> asac: yea! I'm the second
<hjmf_> asac: cool, thanks :)
<asac> a pleasure!
<hjmf_> of mine :)
<asac> Ubulette: probably time/bandwidth constraint :) ... but i think they should go in
<asac> hjmf_: maybe let people from bughelper-dev know as well
<asac> hjmf_: i think dholbach will be there anyway ... but others might wanna support you as well :)
<asac> (though i think its not needed)
<Ubulette> <gnomefreak> Ubulette: we are waiting for copyright file still? you said you fixed somehting but wasnt sure what
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, no. it's ready
<hjmf_> asac: I'm hopping that your testimonials (all of you in the group, and specially yours asac) would be enough
<hjmf_> asac: and I count on dholbach being there too and remembering me from bughelper :)-
<hjmf_> I count with gnomefreak and Admiral_Chicago too
<hjmf_> Admiral_Chicago: please if possible assist to the CC :)
<asac> hjmf_: don't worry ... should be trivial for you ... i am sure ;)
<hjmf_> asac: lets hope that your are right :)
<hjmf_> though I can't avoid too feel a bit nervous :P
<asac> hehe
<hjmf_> yeah, more if I remember the other meeting when it got out of time Grrrr!
<hjmf_> :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> this time should be better
<hjmf_> @schedule madrid
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Madrid: 03 Sep 15:00: Community Council | 04 Sep 17:00: Kernel Team | 05 Sep 14:00: Edubuntu | 08 Sep 02:00: MOTU Team | 08 Sep 19:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Sep 21:00: Screencast Team
<asac> there is no meeting afterwars (like it was last time)
<hjmf_> probably my turn will be around 16:00, though I have taken all my evening free for the meeting :)
<asac> and since you are second on the list :)
<asac> 1600 ? whatelse is before?
* hjmf_ needs to relax
<asac> me too ... i will go to the sofa again now :)
<hjmf_> there are 4 general proposes and only one loco team before members
<hjmf_> asac: me too, I'm going to watch football right now
<hjmf_> cy
<asac> hmm ok ... that should be fine then :)
<asac> cu tomorrow
<hjmf_> cu then :)
<Ubulette> asac, you talked about me auto-committing in .dev branches, what was it already ?
<asac> he?
<Ubulette> it was about nss
<asac> any scrollback line you can show me so maybe i understand :)
<Ubulette> Aug 28 01:50:32 <asac>  Ubulette: yes then autocommit ... and refrain from new builds if build fails somehow
<Ubulette> Aug 28 01:50:37 <asac>  so we can fix the last revision ;)
<Ubulette> Aug 28 01:50:43 <asac>  manually ... then bot will resume
<Ubulette> Aug 28 01:51:00 <Ubulette>      no need to autocommit, most of the time, there's no reason to update debian/*
<asac> ah that was long ago :)
<Ubulette> 5 days
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i would be fine when we do only commit when debian/ needs to be changed
<asac> bug maybe doing a daily commit (with just updated date in changelog) would help
<asac> s/bug/but/
<Ubulette> pushing tarball too i guess
<Ubulette> so anyone could build .dev
<asac> the problem i still see is that your bot doesn't produce the right versions :)
<Ubulette> it could autocommit the right thing
<asac> Ubulette: the debian/ directory should be self-sufficient
<asac> e.g. you checkout ... then you just run debian/rules new-orig
<asac> and get the appropriate orig tarball from that date
<asac> (e.g. through cvs checkout)
<asac> Ubulette: what i still don't understand is that if your bot can commit the right thing .. why can't you roll the right versions to your archvie?
<asac> Ubulette: i find it a bit of a shame that you host daily builds ... and we (the moziillateam) cannot point people to them
<asac> semi-officially
<asac> maybe think about it ... i think tweaking your versions would be worth the efford :)
<Ubulette> because i would design that autocommit as a plugin so it could temper with versions and stuff. in opposition to change the core of the bot which will take a while to do
<asac> ok
<asac> if it takes a while, that doesn't mean that it will never happen :)
<Ubulette> indeed
<asac> (at least for me) ... and that hope is good enough for now
<asac> :)
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think we need the appropriate orig tarball published
<asac> we have those autocommits so we can pick the right debian/ revision in case upstream sets a tag in a past to build official things
<asac> when upstream does that we can produce orig.tar.gz by getting that tag from cvs
<Ubulette> well, if the bot autcommit in the evenning, and someone wants to build in the morning, cvs will no longer match
<asac> Ubulette: why doesn't your bot checkout -D DATE =?
<asac> that would make things 100% reproducible
<asac> you might loose commits done today ... but build tomorrow will get them
<asac> you could even checkout by time iirc
<Ubulette> mostly because the bot is meant for HEAD
<Ubulette> not because it cannot to that
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: i will think about it ... i think it shouldn't be a problem for us
<asac> but we can just go for committing debian/ tree when we need to change that
<asac> that would be fine too i guess
<Ubulette> that's already what I'm doing manually in .dev
<Ubulette> when a build failed, i try to fix it then update .dev
<asac> i think that should be good enough
<asac> we will see in practice how well it works when we merge down the .dev branch next time trunk gets a new tag
<asac> if we run into problems or learn how we can do better, then we can adapt that procedure
<asac> so not autocommit? is that consense now?
<Ubulette> i don't see what to autocommit except bump changelogs when build succeeded
<asac> gnomefreak: ETA for xul+ff-trunk in gutsy/ppa ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes right ... i think we don't need it ... the only benefit i would get (as an outsider not running the build bot) would be to get a heartbeat info ... e.g. your bot is still building so i assume it doesn't fail
<asac> but i am fine to go the "only commit on changes" way
<asac> Ubulette: how long do you keep your HEAD builds araound? any policy?
<asac> e.g. 3 month :) ?
<asac> forever ;) =
<asac> 1 week ?
<Ubulette> initially i did forever but i'm not only keeping the last one
<Ubulette> s/not/now/
<asac> maybe you can keep history till last milestone?
<asac> e.g. a7 -> a8 ?
<Ubulette> possible with a small plugin
<asac> in case there are issues we could use them to track down a regression window
<asac> which can be worth gold
<asac> just so all you know: i am not running feisty anymore :)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> Ubulette: i already feel bad about it ... because I always felt a little bit better testing firefox security updates in a real install vs. a chroot
<asac> even more so, because they already get far too little exposure before they are rolled out :/
<Ubulette> call for contributors
<asac> now i don't know anyone who really runs feisty :/
<asac> Ubulette: yes we are starting community qa for mozillas
<asac> Ubulette: i hope it will iniitally be done for next security upload
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. we have: https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ ... now :)
<asac> is still pre-beta ... but firefox will be the first application to use it
<Ubulette> hmm, certs "could not be verified for unknown reason" (with trunk)
<asac> do an strace
<asac> it probably doesn't find some (new) file?
<Ubulette> same with our gp a7
<asac> same?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> well it worked, right?
<asac> when/how did it break?
<Ubulette> if i accept the cert, yes
<asac> what exact stack are you running? with xul?
<Ubulette> all head
<Ubulette> for gp, all gutsy
<asac> all gutsy? or ppa?
<Ubulette> not ppa
<asac> well i am sure that gp works
<asac> in gutsy
<Ubulette> firefox-granparadiso                            3.0~alpha7-0ubuntu6
<asac> ok let me check ;)
<asac> Ubulette: that version doesn't even have system nss/nspr
<asac> why would it break?
<Ubulette> that's why I ask :)
<asac> ok ... disk is slow atm ... but should finish any second
<asac> Ubulette: i can visit https://launchpad.net/
<asac> without cert accept et al
<Ubulette> i can visit everything too
<asac> then i don't understand your problem :)
<Ubulette> but  https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ asks me to confirm
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> why don't you say that so :)
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> if i accept the cert, yes
<asac> actually because you said (with trunk) ... i assumed you only see it on trunk
<asac> and for any site
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> same with our gp a7
<asac> stgraber doesn't have a CA certification
<asac> thats all
<asac> Ubulette: well he has
<asac> but none that is installed by default
<asac> you need http://www.cacert.org/ cert to not see that warning
<asac> install the root from http://www.cacert.org/index.php?id=3
<Ubulette> we should file a bug against ca-certificates then
<asac> Ubulette: no
<asac> Ubulette: its in ca-certificates-extended
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> Ubulette: the problem is: firefox doesn't read from there :)
<asac> Ubulette: and for official we are probably not allowed to change that
<asac> and its not that easy todo as well
<asac> there are really old bugs about these things upstream
<asac> upstream refuses to do it ...
<Ubulette> can't see ca-certificates-extended in gutsy
<asac> they say that they only want the certs in firefox that they ship
<asac> Ubulette: no idea how its called
<asac> Ubulette: maybe its in ca-certificates and there is a debconf script
<asac> that asks you what certs you want
<asac> i just have blurried memories on this
<asac> its long ago i noticed it ... and it was in debian
<asac> Ubulette: trackerd has finished here :)
<asac> 1.5 days after upgrading to gutsy
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> well ... in fact its better then having a daily updatedb run
<asac> i hope i can disable that now
<Ubulette> that will lead to zillions of complaints
<asac> maybe i need to write a simple localte trackerd frontend though (hope that its not too hard)
<asac> Ubulette: complains?
<asac> Ubulette: i don't plan to do that for all ;)
<asac> at least for now
<Ubulette> 1.5 days of cpu and disk activity
<asac> just for me
<asac> ah right.
<Ubulette> especially laptops
<asac> yeah ... but if you argue that keeping up index isn't so consuming ... maybe its ok to do it once
<asac> Ubulette: right
<asac> well ... most novice users won't have that many files
<asac> in their home
<asac> i doubt that they have a bunch of copies of mozilla tree lying around or so :)
<asac> Ubulette: isn't a daily updatedb run installed by default as well?
<asac> or did i do that to me :)
<Ubulette> dont know. I have it too as I really depend on it
<Ubulette> but my gutsy box is just an edgy->feisty->gutsy box
<Ubulette> so maybe I installed it manually at some point
<asac> yeah
<asac> trackerd is broken for me
<asac> i didn't get an answer
<asac> from dbus
<asac> then manually starting trackerd gives me:
<asac> ERROR: while reading file /usr/share/tracker/sqlite-stored-procs.sql on line 170
<asac> which is EOL
<asac> EOF
<asac> i mean
<asac> so probably a open bracket or paranthesis
<Ubulette> Initialising tracker...
<Ubulette> throttle level is 0
<Ubulette> ERROR: while reading file /usr/share/tracker/sqlite-stored-procs.sql on line 170
<Ubulette> but it runs
<Ubulette> ..and sucks my cpu
<Ubulette> asac, i've patched client.mk to be able to fetch MOZ_CO_PROJECT=nss or nspr or xulbrowser
<asac> what?
<Ubulette> problem is xul and browser still fetch nss and nspr.. it's deep in the logic of the code
<asac> ah
<asac> can you show me patch so i can pre-review
<Ubulette> i don't think i'll post that upstream
<asac> well ... we should make it suitable for upstream at some point at least :)
<asac> though we might be more heroic if we do something for hg :)
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> hd is gonna replace cvs ?
<Ubulette> hg
<shirish> what's hg?
<Ubulette> mercurial
<Ubulette> chemical symbol
<shirish> ah so the ff upstream is gonna go with mercurial, is it?
<Ubulette> I don't know
<shirish> Ubulette: hi, and apologies, I was never a good science student even though we had a hot science teacher ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<shirish> Ubulette: do you still have link to those .svg pages which you were showing me the other day?
<Ubulette> http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/svg-video-demo.html
<xtknight> why do we need like 10 repository systems?
<xtknight> cvs was fine
<Ubulette> xtknight, do you actively use cvs ?
<xtknight> Ubulette, to checkout stuff
<xtknight> seems a little extreme tho. but i hope Hg is in the repositories
<Ubulette> i see. that's why you don't see the problem :) branching in cvs is a nightmare
<xtknight> i think when i came across pidgin's checkout system it was awful
<xtknight> i forgot which one they used
<Ubulette> in debian/ubuntu, hg is in the mercurial package
<xtknight> ahh Monotone :(
<Ubulette> never used monotone myself
<xtknight> yeah it's awful for checking out
<xtknight> i hope Hg is like cvs and svn
<Ubulette> it is
<Ubulette> xine uses hg
<Ubulette> http://hg.debian.org/hg/
<shirish> I tried to use monotone but got stuck on the first thing of making directories to do  stuff.
<xtknight> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/UsingPidginMonotone
<xtknight> quite messy
<xtknight> with svn you do "svn co url" done ;)
<shirish> xtknight: true
<shirish> the same with bzr, its also bzr co url, I haven't come across one document which tells me what the different between bzr & svn apart from the fact that bzr. is supposed to be 'distributed'
<xtknight> what's the diff between cvs, git, svn, and bzr?
<xtknight> (and monotone, and Hg for that matter)
<shirish> xtknight: between cvs & svn its easy, the whole thing of changesets and branching, this is much much easier to follow.
<xtknight> hmm
<shirish> git is excellent for extreme programming practises, hence the kernel guys use it. lot of that cherry picking stuff & all.
<Ubulette> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_revision_control_software
<xtknight> just what the doctor ordered
<Ubulette> shirish, how's minefield today ?
<shirish> Ubulette: its responding lazily, not quick as other days :(
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> should not be that different in just a day
<shirish> hang on lemme check which build this is.
<shirish> this is yesterday's build I guess, 1st sept.
<Ubulette> today is out
<Ubulette> xul+ff+nspr today (no new nss)
<shirish> oh, ok cool, hang on.
<Ubulette> i'm working on making ff3 smaller
<shirish> I know, btw there is backtrace when I closed ff, interested in knowing what it was?
<shirish> its a GDK-error.
<Ubulette> please search a bit on bugzilla 1st. maybe it's already known
<shirish> Ubulette: this is with yesterday's build http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36078/
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: did you fix xulrunner copyright?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<Ubulette> was okay friday
<gnomefreak> asac: mid to end of week depending on if im in hospital or not. monday is a holiday here but hoping dr is open
<Ubulette> seems ff3 src will go from 34M to 2.5M
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to go to hospital again?
<asac> Ubulette: great
<shirish> Ubulette: cool :P
<gnomefreak> asac: pain is back
<gnomefreak> i didnt eat anything either been on clear liquid diet
* shirish sad to learn about gnomefreak's illness. 
<gnomefreak> but its been 24 hours
<gnomefreak> shirish: ill live
<asac> maybe it goes away?
<gnomefreak> im hoping
* Ubulette will bzr bd it 1st.. hope nothing's missing
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe you should stop smoking as well?
<gnomefreak> if not tuesday im at drs. office
<asac> gnomefreak: e.g. try to remove all kind of stress from your body
<asac> for recovery
<gnomefreak> asac: yes i should and ive only had 3 today
<shirish> gnomefreak: I hope so too, there are only so few people who love GNOME :) we guys need to stick together.
<gnomefreak> but ill have it done this week either from laptop in hospital or home feeling better
<asac> Ubulette: did you need to patch configure.in, allmakefiles.sh or Makefile.in ?
<gnomefreak> bbl goesnt to lay down for a while
<shirish> gnomefreak: see ya
* shirish goes dutifully & does his 'sudo aptitude update' mantra 
<shirish> an aptitude a day keeps the doctor away :P
<shirish> downloading 3.0a8pre+cvs20070902t0938+bbot-1 now
<shirish> less than a week left for m8
<shirish> I better see if bugzilla has some post
<shirish> Ubulette: I get the same issue with today's build also, but no success at finding a bug-report :(
* shirish out
<Ubulette> asac, too optimistic. I've missed tons of stuff
<Ubulette> i need to either add the full MODULES_core or prune it carefully
<asac> well ... you sure?
<asac> its probably just the build system that requires it
<asac> what is in MODULES_core ?
<asac> to you have an excerpt at hand?
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<Ubulette> mozilla/README mozilla/accessible mozilla/browser mozilla/build mozilla/caps mozilla/chrome mozilla/config mozilla/content mozilla/db/mdb mozilla/db/mork mozilla/db/morkreader mozilla/db/sqlite3 mozilla/docshell mozilla/dom mozilla/editor mozilla/embedding mozilla/extensions mozilla/gfx mozilla/intl mozilla/ipc/ipcd mozilla/jpeg mozilla/js/jsd/idl mozilla/js/src/fdlibm mozilla/js/src/liveconnect mozilla/js/src/
<Ubulette> xpconnect mozilla/layout mozilla/modules/lcms mozilla/modules/libbz2 mozilla/modules/libimg mozilla/modules/libjar mozilla/modules/libmar mozilla/modules/libpr0n mozilla/modules/libpref mozilla/modules/libreg mozilla/modules/libutil mozilla/modules/oji mozilla/modules/plugin mozilla/modules/staticmod mozilla/modules/zlib mozilla/netwerk mozilla/other-licenses/7zstub/firefox mozilla/other-licenses/atk-1.0 mozill
<Ubulette> a/other-licenses/branding/firefox mozilla/other-licenses/ia2 mozilla/parser mozilla/plugin/oji mozilla/profile mozilla/rdf mozilla/security/manager mozilla/storage mozilla/sun-java mozilla/testing/mochitest mozilla/toolkit mozilla/tools/elf-dynstr-gc mozilla/tools/test-harness mozilla/uriloader mozilla/view mozilla/webshell mozilla/widget mozilla/xpcom mozilla/xpfe mozilla/xpinstal
<Ubulette> hmm no
<Ubulette> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/192931
<Ubulette> maybe MODULES_necko is enough
<gnomefreak> im head ing to hospital ill bring laptop but i cant promise they will let me have it
<Ubulette> gasp, seems serious :P
<Admiral_Chicago> hjmf: sure, when will that be?
<Admiral_Chicago> @schedule chicago
<ubotu> Schedule for America/Chicago: 03 Sep 08:00: Community Council | 04 Sep 10:00: Kernel Team | 05 Sep 07:00: Edubuntu | 07 Sep 19:00: MOTU Team | 08 Sep 12:00: Xubuntu Developers | 10 Sep 14:00: Screencast Team
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'll be in class at that time, but I'll email the CC for you hjmf
<Ubulette> asac, seems i'm close
<Ubulette> configure: error: Unrecognized extension provided to --enable-extensions: xml-rpc.
<asac> yes you want that i guess
<asac> orits a bug in firefox-granparadiso
<asac> (in case its provbided by xulrunner)
<Ubulette> it's part of default configure.in
<Ubulette> MOZ_EXTENSIONS_ALL=" wallet xml-rpc help venkman inspector irc typeaheadfind gnomevfs sroaming datetime finger cview layout-debug tasks sql xforms schema-validation reporter"
<Ubulette> so i guess i need mozilla/extensions/*
<Ubulette> asac, strange that we don't ship any ext in gp
<asac> Ubulette: aren't those in xul already?
<asac> Ubulette: maybe you should just enable all those extensions in xulrunner
<asac> i know that mike builds more stuff than plain xulrunner in debian
<Ubulette> hmm, i'll look into that once it builds again
<Ubulette> make[5] : Entering directory `/src/bzr/build-area/firefox-trunk-3.0~a8~cvs20070902/build-tree/mozilla/browser/locales'
<Ubulette> Makefile:184: ../../toolkit/mozapps/installer/packager.mk: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> Makefile:185: ../../toolkit/locales/en-US/installer/windows/charset.mk: No such file or directory
<Ubulette> make[5] : *** No rule to make target `../../toolkit/locales/en-US/installer/windows/charset.mk'.  Stop.
<Ubulette> so it means tweaking make rules
<Ubulette> lol, it's a whole dirty win32 block
<Ubulette> Comparing pl to en-US
<Ubulette> Can't open perl script "../../../../toolkit/locales/compare-locales.pl": No such file or directory
<Ubulette> pfff
<Ubulette> asac, i made it work with a 10M tarball
<Ubulette> far better than the current 40M one but still too big, imho
<asac> hmm ... yeah!
<asac> thats good
<Ubulette> don't know how to deal with those client.mk patches. I'll put that in a branch for now
<Ubulette> asac, should i push in m-t or just in my own stuff ?
<Ubulette> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~fta/firefox/mozclient
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-25
<fta> asac, did you make any progress with the plan to run mozilla tests since UDS ?
<asac> no ... except that everyone else wants to do it ;)
<asac> however, i dont consider that a feature that is bound to feature freeze
<fta> ok
<asac> whatever we get up should be doable. i dont think that everything that requires hardware will be realistic to do
<asac> our test center currently undergoes heavy restructuring
<asac> and the team was moved to the distro team. so once they have finished that we probably can use their resources
<asac> yay ... flash detection kit detection works ;)
<asac> also on youtube ;)
<asac> no i have hope that all this might really work
<fta> what was it all about ?
<asac> fta: making the "missing plugins ..." thing appear when a website tries to be smart and uses flash detection kit to not get the puzzle
<fta> ok, good
<fta> could that be used to swap flash plugins at runtime ? (ie gnash -> nonfree)
<asac> fta: well. what we do at runtime is to display a plugin icon in the status bar. when you selec that you can change the plugin. which hopefully will work at runtime
<asac> fta: the anti flash-detection-kit is used to trigger the plugin finder so provide users with the best user experience
<asac> e.g. dont get to adobes website, but to the plugin finder wizard
<asac> both together make a good proportion of the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashExperienceIntrepid spec
<asac> hmm ... so how can i dispatch an event globally easily :/
<asac> ok globally is wrong ... i have to figure from which document that event comes from
<asac> err event ... invocation ;)
<asac> hairy
<asac> and scary ;)
<asac> ok letse hope that http://paste.ubuntu.com/40291/ is a good way ;)
<asac> to get our event target from JSStack
<fta> i'm too out of this code to be of any help
<asac> i know .... its just talking to my self ;)
<asac> not sure why though
<fta> i'm currently writing unit tests for my stuff, scratching my head to find good tests, and while doing so, i found a nasty bug
<asac> oh ;)
<asac> well. usually the bugs you discover are the more interesting ones ,)
<asac> its always impressive how much code there is in firefox ;)
<asac> .. code you havent seen before though you were sure you looked at almost everything ;)
<asac> i thought i always understood how all this JSContext things worked ... but now that I want to rip the guts out of it i dont find the places so i can verify the theory i had in mind
<asac> i think thats probably because most backports i did that required to guess which scoped called a function were for the 1.7 branch ... and now things have changed considerably
<asac> more macros :(
<fta> some parts are awfully complex and not doing much. looks like code piled up for years
<fta> yeah, i fixed my bug.
<fta> unit tests are good for me
<asac> right. actually thats why i signed up for mozilla stuff ... see how a large code base evolves and gets improved over time
<asac> fta: the craziest refactoring will be the death of nsCOMPtr ;)
<asac> which benjamin plans to do at some point
<asac> e.g. making everything garbage collected ... aka no ref counting anymore
<fta> i thought it was ready, that's why i started the moz2 branches, but it never happened
<asac> i asked him during summit and he said its likely post moz2
<fta> lol
<asac> far too intrusive ;)
<fta> that was supposed to be the whole point of moz2
<asac> but he managed to get a first pitch done
<fta> be intrusive
<asac> with not too much manual tranformation
<asac> producing 100M diffs ;)
<asac> fta: there is no moz2 branch anymore, is there?
<fta> correct
<asac> maybe they will go for 1.9.2 1.9.3 ;) ... who knows
<asac> so maybe moz2 will indeed have that. its just _far_ away
<fta> or if there is, it's in ~users
<asac> my guess is that the shorter release cycle they go for now, will make intrusive changes even less likely
<asac> too much new features land that constantly would need to be side merged to a long diverged branch
<asac> except that you can constantly work on a refactoring tool ... and then at some point do the migration all at once
<asac> without breaking a 9 month release cycle ;)
<fta> i would like to see CSS3 and SVG1.1 complete, and some HTML5, before they start breaking everything
<asac> otoh, breaking trunk for ages isnt good for "normal" contributors either
<asac> true
<asac> ha
<asac> i found it ;)
<asac> nsContentUtils has the "GetDocumentOfCaller" convenience function
<asac> good that i didnt give up and copy the code i found elsewhere ;)
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40295/
<asac> ok i need FromCaller i guess ;)
<asac> err, Context i mean
<fta> ok, I call it a day. I need some sleep
<fta> night
<asac> sleep well
<XioNoX> Hi !
<XioNoX> asac ?
<asac> XioNoX: oh sorry. didnt look in this window ;)
<asac> XioNoX: how are you?
<XioNoX> asac, fine :D
<XioNoX> asac, and you ? good weekend ?
<asac> more or less :-D
<XioNoX> so, what can I do for my last day of internship ?
<asac> XioNoX: i fixed the xulrunner patch (to select thedefault plugin by pref)
<asac> ... the backend ...
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> so I have to compile it again ?
<asac> XioNoX: when you want to test it yes.
<asac> XioNoX: otherwise, just cleanup your wizard thing.
<asac> let me know when ready ;(
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> it is clean now
<XioNoX> but there are 2 bugs
<asac> XioNoX: oh. good
<XioNoX> :(
<asac> which `
<asac> ?
<XioNoX> first,the overlay thing don't seem to give all the mimetypes present on the page to the window
<asac> you sure?
<XioNoX> secondly, it seam that the overlay save the mimetypes on the same array, but I'm not sure
<asac> well ... it gives you the mimetypes of those that have a plugin installed ... e.g. if you dont have a plugin for video/avi you wont see it
<XioNoX> not at 100% but it seam to
<gnomefreak> good morning
<asac> hi gnomefreak
<XioNoX> morning !
<asac> XioNoX: i dont understand secondly
<asac>  ;)
<asac> XioNoX: at best push that thing up so i can test it
 * gnomefreak really hates when things fix themselves
<asac> gnomefreak: why ... thats good ;)
 * asac  would like to see everything getting fixed on their own
<gnomefreak> asac: knowing the problem would help
<gnomefreak> its fixed ;)
<asac> true. but if its gone, there is no problem anymore ,)+
<XioNoX> asac, Pushed up to revision 102.
<gnomefreak> asac: true now i shoudl run lintain on it before pushing to reve i guess
 * gnomefreak though lintian is run on *_source.changes
<gnomefreak> thought
<asac> XioNoX: ok. what we want to do is to look at the name of the plugins
<XioNoX> It is what I've done
<XioNoX> no ?
<asac> and if its either "Shockwave Flash" or "Shockwave Flash 2" ... or "Windows Media Player Plug-in 10"
<asac> (if it starst like that) ... then use the description
<asac> instead of the name
<asac> for the other mime-types the name should be fine
<asac> (ill fix the description of gnash, which is just ridiculous=
<XioNoX> I don't understand
<asac> XioNoX: dont use the name, but the description
<asac> if they have one of the names abover
<asac> (to be exact, if the names start with the names above)=
<asac> install gnash and you will see
<asac> it has the same name and we cannot change it
<asac> thus we need to display the description
<gnomefreak> maybe dpatch wanted me to patch rules insteaad of make changes to it :(
<asac> XioNoX: if you dont have gnash in about:plugins do:
<asac>  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<asac> once you see both flashs there you will see what i mean in the wizard
<asac> XioNoX: once you have that we can get to the second bug ;).... if you select a drop down it appears to always use the first menu entry
<asac> once that is fixed, it should be usable ;)
<asac> XioNoX: and third, for the "not all mime-types displayed", we have http://paste.ubuntu.com/40389/
<asac> which basically resets the array on each and every event
<asac> XioNoX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40390/ (<- patch for "third" issue)
<gnomefreak> we should really add a search for revu
<asac> XioNoX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<asac> thats the fix including the 2nd issue
<asac> the rest is for you ;)
<asac> also when i first click on the first of the two content types, somehow the order of the table flips
<asac> causing confusion
<gnomefreak> asac: someone in -motu is looking for you
<asac> yeah
<gnomefreak> ok just making sur eyou knew
<asac> i didnt ;)
<asac> but the red flash light was flashing here ... so i probably could have found out ;)
<XioNoX> asac, sorry, some appartement problems
<XioNoX> ok, I see, Gnash sucks
<XioNoX> the best isn't to report a bug to gnash directly ?
<asac> XioNoX: hey ;)
<asac> thats currently not the topc
<XioNoX> but the name of the gnash plugin don't have to be "shokwave flash"....
<asac> XioNoX: it has to
<asac> XioNoX: there is not choice
<asac> XioNoX: we need to use the description for flash and the microsoft mime-type above
<XioNoX> why ?
<asac> XioNoX: because the flash detection kit uses it
<asac> its used by websites to detect on whether to try to display flash at all
<asac> this sucks, but thats how it is
<asac> so gnash has to use exactly the same name as adobe flash
<XioNoX> but the plugin's name is not the same as the description of the mimetype
<asac> XioNoX: no ... not the description of the mime type -> the description of the plugin
<asac> on the left side you display the description of the mime-type ... thats find
<XioNoX> t has bo be like that ?
<asac> fine
<asac> yes.
<asac> XioNoX: special case the two mime types above for now
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> the otherse can use the plugiun name
<asac> XioNoX: i will make flash folks use a saner description that can be displayed there
<asac> XioNoX: hmm ... maybe just do it for Flash
<asac> dont do the microsoft thing
<XioNoX> but for exemple, the video/avi can have different plugins who manage it
<asac> its not worth it and the totem name at least has totem in the name
<XioNoX> and with différent names...
<asac> sure
<asac> all fine. just use name everywhere except for flash
<asac> where we have to use the description somewhat
<asac> XioNoX: the following idea:
<asac> display the name and in a second line the filename
<asac> that would be a good compromise
<asac> ;)
<asac> at best even three lines:
<asac> 1. name
<asac> 2. filename
<asac> 3. description ;)
<asac> is that possible?
<XioNoX> I don't know, it depend of the xbl...
<XioNoX> 1 thing, you sayd :
<XioNoX> <asac> at best even three lines:
<XioNoX> <asac> 1. name
<XioNoX> <asac> 2. filename
<XioNoX> <asac> 3. description ;)
<XioNoX> <asac> is that possible?
<asac> XioNoX: yeah.
<XioNoX> sorry
<XioNoX> <asac> XioNoX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<XioNoX> <asac> thats the fix including the 2nd issue
<asac> XioNoX: right. apply that patch first
<asac> commit that (after removing the alerts)
<asac> and then lets fix the appearence:
<XioNoX> which patch ?
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40394/
<XioNoX> thanks
<asac> XioNoX: remove the alerts before committing
<gandi> re
<asac> hey
<verwilst> guys
<verwilst> www.tempomusic.be
<verwilst> could you try this?
<verwilst> it should crash when you enter the site
<asac> what will happen there?
<asac> verwilst: flash
<verwilst> drives my girlfriend crazy
<verwilst> yeah
<asac> (without looking)
<verwilst> could you try too?
<asac> why?
<verwilst> the first page works
<asac> i dont even have flash installed ;)
<verwilst> to see wether it's reproducible
<asac> (at the moment)
<verwilst> well then, a reason more to try ;)
<asac> verwilst: as i said: install nspluginwrapper
<verwilst> myeah.. i guess ill have to
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<verwilst> then only nspluginwrapper will crash eh
<asac> yes
<asac> only the flash video that causes the pain will go down
<asac> verwilst: another idea is to consider to use flashblock
<asac> so your girlfriend can enable individual files she actually wants to see
<asac> but most likely nspluginwrapper should be good enough
<verwilst> asac: so nspluginwrapper
<asac> verwilst: so 1. install nspluginwrapper 2. sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<verwilst> that's it?
<verwilst> do i need the ppa?
<asac> yes
<verwilst> or is it in the normal distro as well?
<asac> verwilst: you can just download the nspluginwrapper deb
<verwilst> what's changed there?
<asac> and sudo dpkg -i it
<verwilst> 1.0.0 i guess
<asac> verwilst: the change is that its now avaialble for i386 as well
<asac> verwilst: no ... for hardy there is 0.9.x
<verwilst> ( it's flash 10.0 rc btw, but that shouldnt matter? )
<verwilst> and she will still have full sound? :)
<asac> not sure. in worst case you can downgradne and install libflashsupport
<asac> to get sound
<verwilst> hm
<asac> that should work because the flash crashes only come when you leave a website containing flash
<verwilst> this whole flash situation sucks so bad :P
<asac> verwilst: yeah.
<verwilst> when i leave?
<asac> yes. so it doesnt matter anymore that flash crashes everytime with libflashsupport with nspluginwarpper ;)
<verwilst> is the libflashcrap crashing when it cleans up?
<asac> you can still see the video ... when you leave the page flash will crash silently, without taking firefox down
<verwilst> heh
<verwilst> good stuffs.. :|
<asac> give it a try
<verwilst> i hope the situation is improved with intrepid? :)
<asac> maybe nspluginwrapper works with 10 rc1
<asac> yes
<verwilst> we'll soon find out
<asac> sound will work
<asac> at least thats the promise ;)
<asac> if that doesnt happen i will work as hard as possible to get someones head squashed for that
<XioNoX> asac, going to eat, the patch works perfectly
<asac> XioNoX: right. now fix the appearence like discussed
<asac> ;)
<asac> enjoy your lunch
<XioNoX> yep
<XioNoX> thx ;)
<verwilst> hm
<verwilst> there is only one pool
<verwilst> so which one is the hardy deb? :)
<verwilst> http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nspluginwrapper/nspluginwrapper_1.0.0-0ubuntu1~mt1_i386.deb this one isnt?
<verwilst> nspluginwrapper depends on libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.13.3); however: blabalbal
<asac> verwilst: you can download the right pacikage from the launchpad page
<asac> no need to browser the pool
<asac> there are links
<verwilst> hm
<asac> directly on that page
<verwilst> but i added the repo to my sources
<verwilst> and it still errors out
<asac> verwilst: thats not a good idea
<asac> download the deb
<verwilst> oh? :)
<asac> install it
<asac> i never said you should enable that repo
<verwilst> it's just for the nspluginwrapper
<asac> yeah
<verwilst> there only is an intrepid version..
<verwilst> of 1.0.0
<verwilst> or am i blind? :)
<asac> verwilst: yes you are ;)
<asac> verwilst: just look at the launchpad page
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<verwilst> i am!
<verwilst> :P
<asac> there are two lines
<asac> ;)
<verwilst> nspluginwrapper - 0.9.91.5-2ubuntu2.8.04.1~mt1  for hardy
<verwilst> not 1.0.0
<asac> yeah ;)
<verwilst> you said 1.0.0! :P
<asac> i never said that you are looking for 1.0
<asac> no
<verwilst> aaah
<verwilst> i misread you
<asac> 12:58 < asac> verwilst: the change is that its now avaialble for i386 as well
<asac> 12:58 < asac> verwilst: no ... for hardy there is 0.9.x
<asac> thats what i said
<asac> no idea how you can read 1.0.0 out of that ;)
<verwilst> i thought initial hardy was 0.9 :)
<asac> ah, i remember ... your eyes are bad ;)
<verwilst> and the ppa had 1.0.0 instead ;)
<asac> yeah ... you thought :)
<asac> i didnt say that ;)
<asac> anyway
<verwilst> hm
<verwilst> how do i enable nspluginwrapper @ firefox?
<verwilst> since it still crashes the browser
<verwilst> dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-nonfree good as well?
<asac> verwilst: --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<verwilst> ( since i manually copied the 10.0 so
<verwilst> ok ok :P
<asac> verwilst: manually copied -> remove that
<asac> only packages are easy to do
<asac> with nspluginwrapper
<asac> well you can do it manually, but i wont you support in that direction (too much work)
<verwilst> it loads!
<verwilst> hm, there is a nsplugin.libflashplayer.so in about:config
<asac> good ;)
<asac> thats right
<verwilst> maybe if i find this and replace it with the 10.0 one? ;)
<asac> about:plugins
<asac> no
<asac> that doesnt work
<verwilst> yeah plugins
<asac> just stick to flash 9
<verwilst> :P
<asac> no reason for 10 yet
<verwilst> but i dont wanna! *puppy face*
<verwilst> ok :) ill install libcrapsupport again too
<asac> yeah ... load your system full with shit ;)
<verwilst> what's the fix in intrepid?
<asac> put crap beneath a load of shit to make it worse, but then make it better by providing a wrapper :)
<verwilst> hehe
<asac> verwilst: no time to go into details today. ask me after feature freeze ;)
<verwilst> ok
<verwilst> in 4 words then?
<verwilst> :D
<asac> as armin76 would say: "bumb!" ;)
<verwilst> euh :P
<asac> bumb everything everywhere + make nspluginwrapper the default (not because of the sound crashes)
<asac> armin76 can surely explain how to do the mega-bumb :)
<verwilst> wth is bumb :P
<verwilst> anyways, the site loads, and i have sound everywhere!
<verwilst> jaj!
<asac> congrats
<asac> welcome to the brave new world of flash-remangled ;)
<verwilst> so intrepid has flash + sound + crashlessness out of the box ? :)
<asac> verwilst: at least the crashes wont be in firefox i hope ;)
<asac> and sound might just be broken on the alsa/kernel level :)
<asac> crimsun is working on fixing all the nice sound bugs :)
<asac> well ... not from the packaging perspective ;)
<verwilst> go crimsun!
<verwilst> anyways, thanks for the nspluginwrapper tip asac
<asac> np ... keep it tested ;)
<verwilst> it will have made my gf's day ;)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumb
<asac> here we go ;) armin76 woke up
<verwilst> armin76: care to explain bumb? :)
<armin76> lol
<armin76> verwilst: ppl always request "version bump", sometimes ppl misspell it with dump, bumb, dumb
<verwilst> heh :P
<verwilst> and what exactly was changed wrt flash sound/crash issues in intrepid? asac doesnt have time to explain
<verwilst> ;)
<asac_> fta: i think sispoty asked you something on motu-council about your vision of motu vs. mozillateam
<asac_> did you get that mail? if so please ask him to forward it to you so you can reply
<asac_> sispoty == Stefan Potyra
<thunderstruck> asac: how would i go about getting rid of the native package warning/error?
<asac> gnomefreak: you need to be sure that you have an orig.tar.gz and a diff.gz
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont think i did since i used svn but thanks ill look at it later i have to meet up with my lawyer soon
<gnomefreak> yep just upstream dir. and the packages that i built and .diff isnt one of them for some reason i guess since there was no upstream tarball that could be why. maybe i should tar up the upstream dir that way i have atleast a tarball and dpkg should build a diff with that. ill work on it later today.
<gnomefreak> looks like a mix of clients
<gnomefreak> ok play with that later maybe make it easy to stradle servers, later guys/gals
<XioNoX> back ;)
<XioNoX> asac, I've pushed you patch
<asac> XioNoX: good
<asac> XioNoX: ok. now fix the description thing ... try to make the menu items "multi-line"
<XioNoX> ok an fix the "director" bug
<XioNoX> which show an empty label for missing plugins
<XioNoX> and whow at least the mimetype
<XioNoX> asac, I was trying to fix an non exixting bug...
<XioNoX> asac, in this page : http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<XioNoX> the window get an empty mimetype
<XioNoX> ,application/x-shockwave-flash : see the ","
<XioNoX> asac, I dont think that we can easily new lines :/
<asac> XioNoX: cant we filter mime-types that are emtpy?
<asac> and just forget about them?
<asac> jdstrand: welcome back ;)
<asac> jdstrand: uploads to -security that get pocket copied apparently dont have -dbgsym packages ... is that known?
<asac> jdstrand: quite unfortunate as we now dont have any dbg package sfor the current ones at all ;)
<asac> (not your fault ... just curious if that is known)
<jdstrand> asac: hi! thanks
<jdstrand> asac: it is not known to me
<jdstrand> asac: I'll look into it
<asac> hmm. ok we probably need to wait for pitti to come back, or?
<asac> jdstrand: you can look into it? wow. that would be fantastic
<jdstrand> asac: well, I am not saying I am going to fix it, just get information on the situation ;)
<asac> jdstrand: rock
<asac> fta_: i bounced the question from sispoty to you
<asac> maybe answer to that ;)
<XioNoX> asac, done
<asac> XioNoX: good.
<asac> XioNoX: so description for Shockwave done too?
<XioNoX> using description whereas plugin name ?
<asac> yes
<XioNoX> only for flash ?
<asac> yes ... only if the Name starts with "Shockwave Flash"
<XioNoX> in the "content" part or the "plugin" dropbox ?
<asac> XioNoX: he?
<asac> in the right column ... both in the cell as well as the menu I would say
 * asac reboots
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, done
<asac> XioNoX: the order still flips if you click on the first item in list
<asac> XioNoX: further, i still had an empty type in the list
<asac> what is the revision you committed/pushed?
<XioNoX> sorry, nothing pushed
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<XioNoX> but what can I do for the flips ?
<asac> XioNoX: not sure. i think its because you remove and insert all
<asac> look at the code. there must be a reason
<asac> ok out for 20 minutes or so
<asac> running some errands
<XioNoX> ok ok no problem ;)
<asac> back
<XioNoX> just pushed
<XioNoX> but can't fix the bug about switch elements
 * asac looks
<asac> XioNoX: i think the flip is because the columns are not sorted
<asac> look at the applications tab
<asac> both columns are sortable and by default the first is sorted
<XioNoX> asac, well done ;)
<XioNoX> sortDirection="ascending"
<XioNoX> and it work !
<asac> rock ;)
<XioNoX> push ?
<asac> why not ;)
<XioNoX> bandwich preservation ? :)
<asac> on your side?
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> on the poor lanchpad servers :)
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> those have to suffer
<asac> thats what they are there for
<XioNoX> Pushed up to revision 106
<jcastro> [reed]: around?
<XioNoX> asac, I've got to go
<XioNoX> still some problems to solve with the appartement
<XioNoX> see you later
<asac> hmm quite broken still
<[reed]> jcastro: yep
<jcastro> [reed]: see fosscamp.org, if you could spread the word internally I would appreciate it.
<jcastro> [reed]: moco is like across the street from google, I would like a big invasion!
<[reed]> ok, I'll mention it to Evangelism and Marketing... they handle those types of things
<jcastro> <3 thanks
 * asac heads for the dealer (hardware)
<XioNoX> back ;)
<XioNoX> asac, what's up ?
<fta_> asac, I will answer to sispoty.
<fta_> i never got his email as i'm not in the council (remember we discussed that ?)
<fta_> never heard of him btw
<mojo_> can someone help me in thunderbird?
<asac> fta: sure. i know that you are not on that list ;) ... thats why i told you. i am not subscribed either. just polled the list archive and then asked someone on the list to forward
<fta> ok
<fta> thanks
<fta> bzr is not very handy for development between 2+ computers (3 in my case) :(
<asac> fta: why?
<asac> ok off for a few hours
<fta> i meant, when you have uncommitted code to pass from computer to computer (home, work, laptop, server, ...)
<fta> well, obviously not server as it's unfinished work
<fta> wip
<huats> if somebody has some time to advocate a package : python bindings for webkitgtk : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=pywebkitgtk
<asac> huats: dholbach did all the review
<asac> huats: did he say that you need advocacy on top?
<huats> asac: hello
<huats> asac: he was pretty happy with it
<huats> I just told him today that I was moving to use a follow closely the policy with python-support
<huats> asac: and anyway any package need 2 ACK to be included
<huats> so even with daniel one, there is one missing
<asac> it needs?
<asac> in the bug or where?
<huats> (note that daniel has not give his yet)
<huats> in the revu interface
<asac> where is the policy that it requires two acks?
<huats> asac: let me find it
<fta> asac, yep, revu requests 2 ACKs
<asac> where is that written?
<asac> ok i found it
<asac> ok ... thats two for new apckages then
<asac> makes sense to have a higher bar there ... though admins are still on top of that
<huats> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages?action=show&redirect=MOTU%2FPackages%2FNew%2FPolicy
<huats> oups
<huats> you already have it
<asac> huats: why dont you use cdbs?
<asac> huats: i found it on the REVU wiki (first paragraph)
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU?action=show&redirect=REVU
<huats> asac: I haven't used cdbs because I am planning to use it on maemo too and cdbs is not available there
<asac> wow
<asac> so why are MOTUs only encouraged to get a review on their own NEW packages, while there need to be two acks if it comes from a contributor
<asac> strange
<asac> huats: cdbs is not available on maemo?
<asac> what does that mean? on the "maemo" distribution?
<fta> asac, from my (limited) experience with REVU, it's quite easy to get the 1st ack, then no one steps up for a 2nd review
<huats> when I checked (during the UDS) it was not
<huats> I was meaning on the maemo platform
<asac> fta: thats true
<asac> fta: and most likely the reason is that nobody knows that there are two required ;)
<asac> huats: what is "the" maemo platform?=
<asac> why isnt cdbs available there? is that a package archive or what?
<huats> the platform that runs on n810
<asac> anyway. if you says that you need it its ok ;)
<fta> i think everyone in #u-motu knows, and most likely, contributors *are* in this channel
<huats> it is based on debian (arm chip)
<asac> huats: i have no clue about python, but why is , python-gtk2 in depends needed when you have ${python:Depends}
<asac> ?
<asac> or the other way around, what does ${python:Depends} expand to?
<asac> fta: in *this* or in *-motu* channeL?
<fta> this = *-motu
<fta> sorry
<asac> ok
<huats> asac: let me understand why I did that (some time ago)
<asac> huats: what is $(confflags) ?
<huats> oh
<huats> that is something that I have removed
<huats> :(
<huats> I think it should not appear now :(
<asac> ok
<asac> ill comment with those two changes (and ask for clarification)
<huats> sure
<huats> asac: don't mind the confflag
<huats> it is not in the next upload
<huats> (I have removed it already)
<asac> well. i need to comment something. you can show reponsiveniss
<asac> by naming that
<huats> ok
<huats> no pb
<huats> I understand
<huats> thanks asac
<asac> huats: ok done
<huats> asac: thanks
<huats> I am testing the python-gtk2 depends
<huats> and then I'll answer and post the new one
<huats> asac: I have uploaded a new version, that integrates my answers to your comments :)
<asac> dont see the upload on REV yet
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-26
<asac> huats: how long does it take bfore it shows up?
<asac> its not there yet ;)
<asac> 30 minutes?
<huats> 5 minutes usually
<huats> it is now :)
<asac> why is there no debdiff?
<huats> you have the debdiff next the previous upload
<asac> oh
<huats> :)
<fta> (X crashed)
<huats> asac: thanks for the comment
<huats> I'll talk with daniel tomorrow
<huats> good night guys
<bdrung> asac: PING
<bdrung> sorry, capslock
<bdrung> asac: ping
<dholbach> hi guys
<dholbach> what would you think about running a session at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep still has some free slots and I'm sure people would be interested in learning more about what you do
<asac> bdrung: poing
<asac> bug 259503
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259503 in network-manager "MASTER NetworkManager 0.7 crashed with SIGSEGV in nm_device_get_act_request()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259503
<dholbach> hiya asac
<dholbach> could you guys agree on a time and date for the Mozilla team session at UDW? :)
<asac> dholbach: you are awake far too early ;)
<asac> like at 6:57 ;)
<asac> i think it must be the dog :-D
<dholbach> earlier than that :-)
<dholbach> Mimi had to get up early again
<dholbach> and if I go to sleep after waking up already, I'd sleep until 12 or something
<asac> dholbach: then do it ;)
<dholbach> nahhhh :)
<asac> that would make you available till 8 :-D
<dholbach> rather later :)
<asac> dholbach: jazzva wasnt here yesterday. i hope he will be today. Ill let you know asap. if you take preliminary reservation use Thu 4th Sep 1900 UTC
<asac> <reserved for mozillateam> .... "to be announced"
<dholbach> asac: alright
<asac> Id like to speak to him first, as he is doing most extensnion organization here
<dholbach> ok... added
<dholbach> please update as soon as you know :)
<asac> maybe we should make a conter-session "a xul browser in xml" :)
<asac> dholbach: can you make the launchpad id thing go away from wiki?
<asac> i am constantly logged out :(
<dholbach> asac: no
<dholbach> asac: best to ask in #launchpad about it
<dholbach> I have no idea what's going on there
<asac> it was so perfect before
<asac> nobody needs openid there ;)
<asac> just my daily rant ... so ignore that ;)
<dholbach> I'm happy for all kinds of sessions you add
<dholbach> more power to the mozilla team! :)
<asac> finally ;)
<bdrung> asac: the license question of htmlvalidator is solved
<asac> bdrung: ok
<asac> bdrung: please update the bug when you have everything addressed (or tell me when you dont agree - i might have again forgotten anything)
<asac> ;)
<asac> i was a bit confused, because i thought that it was already in bzr
<asac> but i guess thats just my flaky brain again?
<bdrung> give me some hours and you will have your bzr branches and a fixed package
<asac> that would be awesome
<asac> bdrung: you should see lintian warnings/errors (if there are any) if you use debuild -b to test build
<bdrung> i fixed the lintian warnings
<bdrung> already
<asac> bdrung: i'd like to upload this today ... so we dont have to ask for freeze exception
<bdrung> last night
<asac> ah
<asac> good
<asac> bdrung: you remember how to do bzr?
<bdrung> yes
<asac> e.g. first commit == upstream commit ... then do the packaging on top=
<asac> =
<asac> argh
<bdrung> its easy
<asac> ?
<asac> yeah
<bdrung> my brain is mot flaky. ;)
<asac> dholbach: so when i sponsor something from the sponsoring queue, should i leave the sponsorship team subscribed?
<asac> maybe thats useful for statistics at some point?
<dholbach> asac: just leave it as it subscribed - that's fine
<asac> ok. i think i removed the team in some previous uploads. wont do that anymore then.
<asac> dholbach: sponsoring queue cleared.
 * dholbach hugs super-asac
<dholbach> thanks a lot for that
<asac> dholbach: well ... i still suck.
<dholbach> no no no :)
<asac> will take a quick lock at a few from universe, or am i not supposed to touch them?
<asac> like mplayer, xine-plugin
<dholbach> feel free to do a few :)
 * dholbach hugs asac some more
<asac> dholbach: what does it mean when there is no assignee? does it meant that you havent pre-screened the bug? or that you just havent assigned anyone?
<dholbach> not assigned to anyone
<asac> dholbach: people tend to just submit debdiff against debian package ... thats fine
<asac> is there an easy way to grab the debian sid package=
<asac> ?
<asac> easy == one command?
<dholbach> hang on
<asac> ok ... i subscribe myself to those that i am working on (to make me show up on the dholbach blame list :))
<dholbach> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40600/ - I'm sure there's a much much easier way, but I didn't fancy messing up my sources.list :)
<dholbach> and I use   grab-attachments    from ubuntu-dev-tools a lot
<asac> would that script make sense in ubuntu-dev-tools too?
<dholbach> I don't know
<dholbach> I'm sure there are more elegant solutions
<asac> i remember that i sometimes gave up because i didnt want to bother to grab the debian bits manually
<asac> dholbach: the grab-attachment could parse the debdiff ... then see if there is the right debian version and get it ;)
<asac> of course this depends on submitters using the right file name
<dholbach> it doesn't work for incoming or experimental
<asac> but most do i think
<dholbach> so a clever script using dget -x might be better
<asac> dholbach: yeah. you could walk sid + experimental:
<asac> e.g. if the version isnt in sid, try experiemntal
<asac> incoming ... of course not
<asac> is incoming public at all?
<asac> why would something hang in incoming for a long time?
<asac> i only can imagine queue new, but i think thats not public to prevent warez to be spread until someone reviews the bits
<asac> fta: are you there?
<dholbach> asac: I used incoming a couple of times when it was only processed daily
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah. but for this script thats an ignorable use-case then
<asac> i usually visit these bugs later than the day the package went to incoming ;)
<dholbach> right
<asac> let me test this script ;)
<asac> i happily pulls the packages files ;)
<asac> and gets the package
<asac> well done
<dholbach> a small shell script would do it probably too :)
<dholbach> I wrote that script ages ago
<dholbach> s/small/tiny
<bdrung> asac: a question about bzr: i have a branch A. then i branch it to B. A and B gets modified. Now I want to merge the changes from A to B. how do I do that?
<bdrung> bzr branch A?
<bdrung> bzr merge A?
<asac> bdrung: you go to branch B and do bzr merge A
<asac> then bzr commit
<bdrung> thx
<gnomefreak> asac: i made one final adjustment to firegpg branch so its ready when you are.
 * asac looking
<gnomefreak> dr has me on limited pc time since my wrist isnt getting better but getting worse, i will work on chatzilla for a bit this morning
<asac> gnomefreak: take it easy. chatzilla would be nice though
<asac> :-P
<gnomefreak> i cant remember where i left off so i will look it over first ;)
<gnomefreak> we dont have a bug on spell checking with ff3 do we?
<asac> gnomefreak: does firegpg work for you at all?
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> i have been using it since we fixed the unable to install bug
<asac> gnomefreak: there is a native windows component in it
<asac> the complete components/ dir is non-source
<asac> we need to build those from source
<asac> (the FireGPGCall directory has the source)
<asac> and remove all files in components/ from the .upstream branch
<gnomefreak> all files as in all files or all native windows files?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... all files from components/ need to be removed from .upstream
<asac> all need to be produced during build time
<asac> also IFireGPGCall.xpt and IFireGPGCall.h need to be removed from upstream and produced during build
<gnomefreak> ok noted. i will look at it and finish it before chatzilla works conitnues
<gnomefreak> anyone working on f-spot Importeer addon?
<gnomefreak> i have an email from creater/author/upstream dev
<gnomefreak> its a tbird one i thing
<gnomefreak> think
<asac> gnomefreak: i have the patch for you
<asac> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/40652/
<asac> you need to patch it that way ... and then run cd FireGPGCall/; make
<asac> and cp FireGPGCall/*.xpt  FireGPGCall/*.so components/
<asac> in build.sh
<asac> (all assuming that you remove the files above from .upstream)
<gnomefreak> ok will remove all and add patch after commiting
<gnomefreak> ok noone has added f-spot importer to extension page but im getting email from author of it?
<gnomefreak> maybe ill look into f-spot extension when i get caught up, if anyone wants info i have and add it to extension page let me know
<gnomefreak> Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this)
<gnomefreak> that kind of bothers me
<gnomefreak> asac: you had no issue pulling my branch? or did you look on the branch page?
<asac> gnomefreak: i pulled it
<gnomefreak> was it slow?
<gnomefreak> took me 5 minutes to pull .upstream
<asac> gnomefreak: ok i am pushing the almost done package to ~ubuntu-dev/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu/
<asac> please get that and merge the new .upstream (with removed files) in there
<asac> then try to build and fix the few lintian warning that are left
<asac> gnomefreak: remember to remove all the .svn directories too
<asac> and all thef iles i named above
<asac> (from upstream)
<asac> let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: you do want me to remove FireGPGCall/*.xpt from componants as well?
<asac> gnomefreak: everything from that directory ... yes.
<gnomefreak> asac: ok thanks, i may be going on a road trip to a hospital in virgina my uncle i being taken from nursing home to hospital he has als, demetia, and something else i cant recall
<jdstrand> asac (or anyone really): have you seen any oddities with firefox-3.0 not starting if the network is flaky?
<jdstrand> I am in a hotel, and I need to use ff to accept the wifi usage agreement. yesterday, ff3 would not start at all when I needed to re-register (ie, registered once for a 24hour period, shut computer off, turned computer on after 24 hours was up (so had to re-register))
<jdstrand> I haven't looked at it much yet. this is on intrepid
<asac> jdstrand: hmm
<asac> jdstrand: only thing i am aware of is that there have been claims that firefox is dying if there is no lo interface
<jdstrand> asac: I have that. it's very odd and I doubt I'll be able to reproduce it, but I'll try if/when I have time
<jdstrand> thanks
<jdstrand> (reproduce it reliably that is)
<asac> hmm. then i dont know
<asac> if there is a crash i certainly would like to see the backtrace
<asac> is that on intrepid
<asac> ?
<bdrung> asac: look 8 lines above: he uses intrepid
<bdrung> asac: pushed htmlvalidator.upstream
<bdrung> asac: htmlvalidator is ready
<asac> bdrung: wqhy is the compelte debian packaging checked in witha comment "open tree ..." ?
<asac> fta: i need a new mozclient feature
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, shoot
<fta> mozilla Bug 451909
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 451909 in Build Config "kill MOZ_XUL_APP now that all apps set it" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451909
<asac> fta: injectino of subdirs to the mozilla tree during orig.tar.gz business
<asac> injection
<asac> ;)
<fta> from where ?
<asac> from bzr ;)
<fta> hm, a list of bzr urls ? or one url + a list of dirs ?
<asac> like: MOZ_ADD_SOURCE_BRANCH=http://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/branding
<asac> fta: i dont ming. if it merges existing trees (e.g. just copy), just a url should be enough
<fta> subdirs are tricky.. same problem with hg
<fta> there's no sub-co
<fta> i need to think about it
<asac> fta: yeah. thats why i say ... just assume that the directory structure is complete
<asac> e.g. just copy the content to the top level of tree
<fta> Bug 1084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1084 in mozilla-thunderbird "Turn on full headers or long To: list and there is no scroll bar" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1084
<fta> (small bug id !?)
<asac> yeah ... rotten old bug
<asac> thought that was fixed in 2.0
<asac> but apparently not ;)
<fta> ** Also affects: seamonkey
<sebner> asac: thx for sponsoring xine-lib :)
<asac> sebner: oh. was that you?
<asac> good ;)
<asac> i just grabbed a random other package i think :)
<sebner> asac: ^^ Stefan Ebner -> sebner :P
<sebner> asac: ha! this means you are a sponsor and have to comment my motu application :P
<asac> yeah. though one merge isnt really good database ;)
<sebner> asac: ah sry it was xine-plugin xD. hmm not happy with one merge? I also have many syncs to ACK :P
<bdrung> asac: about what are you complaining?
<fta> ix:~/bzr/xulrunner-1.9.head$ bzr log -r1 | head -5
<fta> ------------------------------------------------------------
<fta> revno: 1
<fta> committer: Fabien Tassin <fta@sofaraway.org>
<fta> branch nick: xulrunner.ubuntu.trunk
<fta> timestamp: Sat 2007-08-25 01:28:57 +0000
<fta> asac, ^^ yeahhh, 1 year
<fta> 329 rev, not that bad
<fta> 426 including the merges
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/40753/
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: nice
<asac> ;)
<asac> Jazzva: hi
<asac> welcome back
<Jazzva> asac, hey... thanks :)
<Jazzva> finally sent documentation two hours ago :)
<Jazzva> and I'll finish nspluginwrapper now, and then push it
<asac> fta: did you reply to stefan yet?
<asac> Jazzva: all fine ;) ... no need t hurry
<asac> we sill have tomorrow ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i have something else
<asac> fta: for you too ;)
<fta> asac, not yet, still in my draft folder
<asac> fta: ok.
<fta> for me too ?
<asac> we ended up here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<asac> curren title "Surprise Session" - MOzillaTeam
<asac> ;)
<bdrung> asac: what was your question about htmlvalidator.ubuntu branch all about?
<asac> bdrung: we have 2 revisions:
<asac> 1. upstream (fine)
<asac> 2. "open tree for development"
<asac> 2 comprises the whole debian/ directory
<asac> which doesnt really fall under "open tree for devlopment" to me ;)
<asac> maybe its a confusion of wording ;)
<Jazzva> asac, ah... surpsrise session? so, we have to find something to talk about?
<asac> "Open tree" mean, that just the changelog gets bumped to the next ;)
<asac> Jazzva: yes. we are supposed to provide a title ;)
<bdrung> yes. i should call it "initial debian package" or something
<asac> right
<asac> please do that ... and keep the changelog targetted for UNRELEASED in that commit
<bdrung> asac: how can i change this commit name?
<Jazzva> asac, do we have an idea what are we going to talk about? :)
<asac> we want to have final "just changelog" commits that read: "release XYZ-0ubuntu to ubuntu/intrepid"
<asac> which basically is just a commit with target intrepid + updated time
<asac> bdrung: you can only uncommit
<asac> and commit again
<asac> and the push --overwrite
<asac> Jazzva: no. thats why i am asking you and fta ;)
<asac> can be everything :) ... like: building a xulbrowser with xulrunner ;)
<Jazzva> asac, introduction to mozilla-devscripts :)? (just brainstorming here)
<asac>  yeah
<asac> we could also use "mozilla team procedure intro"
<asac> or just "intro to mozilla team" ;)
<Jazzva> as far as I understood, there is a whole lot of scripts in there, and people usually ask about "how to build XY", so maybe we could explain then
<Jazzva> mozilla team procedure intro == the way we work?
<asac> right. but maybe just one agenda item in the session?
<bdrung> asac: "Initial Debian packaging" or do you have a better name?
<Jazzva> bdrung, I think "Initial release" or "Initial upload" are common
<fta> i use "Initial release"
<asac> bdrung: if you import targetted for intrepid (in changelog), use "* import of packageing and RELEASE 0.x.x-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepdi"
<asac> or "* initial import of packageing and RELEASE 0.x.x-0ubuntu1 to ubuntu/intrepdi"
<asac> ;)
<fta> oh, commit log, not 1st changelog entry
<fta> nm
<bdrung> intrepedi <- nice :D
<asac> fta: commit log
<asac> intrapedia ;)
<asac> fta: Jazzva: the other point i have is to get name suggests for a generic/while-label browser name ;)
<fta> [reed], I crash a lot with jit
<asac> i currently tend to ubuntu-xulbrowser ;)
<[reed]> fta: yeah
<[reed]> fta: they're working on it
<[reed]> I have it off ;(
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> I have it off ;)
<fta> I'd better turn it off too
<Jazzva> asac, ubuntu-xulbrowser is fine... maybe even ubuntu-browser - avg user shouldn't be interested if it's xul, or webkit or something else... it should just work :)
<asac> Jazzva: well. i dont want to occupy such a super generic name
<asac> most likely gnome folks want that name too ;)
<Jazzva> ah...
<Jazzva> don't they have gnome-browser? or was it gnome-www-browser?
<asac> gnome-www-browser :)
<asac> its an alternative
<asac> so nobody really owns it
<Jazzva> aha...
<asac> anyway, since the purpose is downstreams like gnewsense i even wonder if we should use something without ubuntu
<bdrung> asac: done
<bdrung> used now "import of packageing" and changed intrepid to UNRELEASED in changelog
<Jazzva> taking in regard we shouldn't use something too generic... (ubuntu-)xulbrowser is fine IMO
<asac> just xulbrowser?
<Jazzva> sounds good
<asac> what i dont like is that its not really a safe name
<asac> it might qualify for a trademark
<asac> which is a bit of a difficult thing
<Jazzva> because of xul?
<asac> yes. i think someone evil could reserve it and take it away
<Jazzva> ubrowser? it has "u" for ubuntu... but it's not saying ubuntu :)
<Jazzva> and it's not too generic
<asac> we can prevent someting like that if we choose a word that cannot be trademarked
<asac> which of course means a commonly used word ;)
<asac> someone said that this is the reason why codenames for processors and such use city names or something ;)
<asac> or rivers
<asac> Jazzva: do you have a good river next to you? :)
<Jazzva> sava and danube :)
<fta> seine
<Jazzva> hmm... not to be geo-specific... world-browser :P?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i thought about that one too
<asac> maybe that means that we should take it ;)
<Jazzva> fta?
<fta> yes
<asac> awesome-browser ;)
<bdrung> asac: now you can branch lp:~bdrung/firefox-extensions/htmlvalidator.ubuntu
<asac> hehe
<Jazzva> heh :)
<asac> why not ... it has an awesomebar at least :-P
<fta> what's the purpose of this, i lack context here
<asac> fta: for downstreams that cannot deal with the restrictions and copyright imposed by firefox branding
<asac> like gnewsense
<asac> so the idea is to make a browser with a non-trademarkable name
<asac> so we dont need to enforce trademarks and dont risk to loose the right to use that name by someone else claiming it
<asac> bdrung: branching now
<bdrung> k
<asac> bdrung: did you include the complete .svn directories?
<asac> or something?
<bdrung> no
<fta> asac, i don't understand, it's not what thos debian ice* are for ? even gnewsense like you said ? why something new ?
<bdrung> asac: you can take the svn repo, run "autoreconf -i; ./configure; make dist" to generate a source package.
<asac> fta: its not something new. its just giving downstreams like gnewsense a package that is completely free and they can do what they want :) ... this is a long-been-asked-for thing.
<asac> fta: and ice* applications are burned
<asac> the idea is to provide the same quality packages we do, that because of the branding undergo the same review and all
<bdrung> asac: this is what i did. you can grab it from sourceforge: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=134222&package_id=147401&release_id=619968
<fta> asac, so that's why you need this m-d feature.. i see now.
<fta> what will it change for us ?
<bdrung> asac: the extracted source package does not have any .svn files/directories or other trash.
<asac>     Before you make any fork of the code, you should request to the author
<asac>     if the changes that you want to add would not be better integrated with
<asac>     the original program.
<asac> fta: not much.
<asac> fta: i am currently looking how to do that.
<asac> fta: the idea is to provide the "unbraded version" and if you install the firefox package it gets flipped to the official branding
<bdrung> asac: this is a remark, but this is not legally binding
<asac> ok
<asac> not sure if the form is correct, but archive admin will take a look
<asac> anyway
<bdrung> if you have a suggestion for beeing correct for lawyers, you are welcome
<bdrung> i do not know which words have which meaning in law
<Jazzva> off for 30-60 mins
<asac> bdrung: maybe say: Authors Note: (not part of the license)
<asac> but i have no idea
<asac> fta: i think its just mostly chrome thing and a few diverts of some images. so thing intrusive
<asac> nothing ;)
<bdrung> asac: the second pharagraph says, that it is licensed under GPLv3. so this should be enough it thought.
<asac> well ... if you put two licenses in a license file it means it has two licenses ;)
<asac> so if you add text, it might appear as "additional requirements"
<asac> this is not must, but should so i dont think that it wouldnt be a problem
<asac> bdrung: sgml-lib/
<asac> thats non-free from what i can see
<asac> do we need that directory?
<bdrung> for validating.
<bdrung> yes
<asac> thats not free :(
<bdrung> the dtds are non-free?
<bdrung> why?
<asac> http://www.w3.org/Consortium/Legal/2002/ipr-notice-20021231
<asac> not sure
<asac> maybe 2. is ok. but not being able to modify and such in a license is usually non-free
<asac> why cant those be downloaded from the net?
<asac> bdrung: maybe those files are already in the ubuntu ardhive?
<bdrung> i opened sgml.dtd -> found link http://www.w3.org/TR/1999/REC-html401-19991224 -> software licensing -> http://www.w3.org/Consortium/Legal/copyright-software-19980720
<asac> and you can depend on the package and link to the directory?
<bdrung> good idea.
<asac> tidy for instance already is
<bdrung> i have to check if we could link tidy. it took me some month to change the build process for linking external opensp lib.
<asac> fta: how easy is it to add support for a simply bzr branch checkout inside the tree?
<asac> bdrung: yes. can be cumbersome
<asac> but definitly worth any minute
<asac> i mean maintaining source duplicates is a pain
<bdrung> asac: the dtds are not a problem. there is w3c-dtd-xhtml in main and w3-dtd-mathml in universe
<fta> asac, quite easy, it could even be just MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD
<asac> especially if its something used in onlnie apps
<fta> firefox-3.1.conf:#MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD  = cd mozilla && python client.py checkout
<asac> fta: what parameters/environment does POTCO tget?
<asac> ah
<fta> a full shell command
<asac> ok
<asac> yes. didnt know in what dir that would be
<asac> fta: so could i say: MOZCLIENT_POSTCOCMD= bzr branch path/to/branding; cp -r branding/ mozilla/browser/
<bdrung> asac: i have to check how tidy was modified and if it is possible to link tidy.
<fta> topdir (as from VCS), except if you use MOZCLIENT_WANTMOZDIR
<asac> fta: is top dir always the directory where mozilla/ is in for us?
<asac> or is that different?
<asac> (e.g. xulrunner has a different layout than firefox)
<asac> so everyone likes awesome-browser ;)?
<fta> it's what you get when you do $MOZCLIENT_VCS $MOZCLIENT_VCS_LOC/$MOZCLIENT_PROJECT
<asac> ok
<asac> fta: will everything be tarred up later?
<asac> e.g. even something next to mozilla?
<asac> or dont i need to bother about cleaning up?
<asac> or is ther a INCLUDE variable that defaults to SOMETHING ;)
<fta> hmmmm, not sure. i don't remember
<bdrung> asac: how to check where "bzr push" will push the branch?
<asac> ok . i think i should clean up then ;)
<asac> bdrung: bzr info
<bdrung> thx
<asac> bdrung: if its your own / private branch you can also use checkout ... which will automatically commit/uncommit in repo
<fta> try 1st, maybe there's no need. in fact, if you use MOZCLIENT_WANTMOZDIR, it may not be needed
<asac> bdrung: you can convert a full branch to a checkout branch by bzr bind URLTOBRANCH
<asac> and bzr update after that
<bdrung> no need to
<asac> k
<asac> fta: thanks
<asac> looks easy ;)
<asac> good work for providing hooks ;)
<asac> lets see if there is a bug ;)
<bdrung> asac: i only want to check it bzr push would push to .ubuntu or .upstream
<bdrung> asac: i have updated the ubuntu branch
<asac> bdrung: how?
<bdrung> asac: added "Authors Note: (not part of the license)"
<bdrung> asac: According to http://www.w3.org/Consortium/Legal/IPR-FAQ-20000620.html,
<bdrung>  "while schemas and DTDs are frequently part of our specifications and
<bdrung>  seemingly fall under the document copyright terms, you may use them under
<bdrung>  the W3C Software License."
<bdrung> and the W3C Software License is GPL compatible
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> please add that to the copyright as well
<asac> e.g. that that directory is under that license
<asac> but really, please search if those files exist in the archive
<asac> i am pretty sure they exist
<asac> no time to look them up
<Jazzva> back... to work on nspluginwrapper :)
<bdrung> asac: found them: sgml-data
<bdrung> but the content is not 1:1 the same
<asac> bdrung: how different are they? maybe the one in validator are outdated?
<bdrung> asac: the file structure is different, the namings differer for some files slightly, and some files are missing (both ways)
<asac> bdrung: shouldnt the file names not matter
<asac> ?
<asac> isnt there a dtd catalog that does that mapping
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-27
<bdrung> sgml-data is not a complete catalog
<bdrung> <asac> http://www.w3.org/Consortium/Legal/2002/ipr-notice-20021231
<bdrung> The software or Document Type Definitions (DTDs) associated with W3C specifications are governed by the  Software Notice.
<bdrung> asac: i call it a day. i will tomorrow update the copyright file to reflect the license of the DTDs
<asac> thanks bdrung
<bdrung> other things i have to do for accepting the package?
<bdrung> asac: arg, i have to check 214 files tomorrow. this will need some time.
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> thats why i said that it would be easier to remove them and use system ones
<bdrung> asac: then i would have to check 214 files where they are now (other directories and may be other file names)
<bdrung> asac: i have to make two handmade birthday presents for thursday and friday and to pack my back because i will be on vacation on saturday
<Jazzva> asac, why does nspluginwrapper install /usr/sbin? it says it's empty...
<Jazzva> any reason for placing it there?
<asac> Jazzva: nspluginwrapper is installed in /usr/sbin?
<Jazzva> W: nspluginwrapper: package-contains-empty-directory usr/sbin/
<asac> ah ... no there is no reason
<asac> for sure
<Jazzva> ok, then I'll remove it
<Jazzva> btw, it also creates /usr/lib/{mozilla,firefox,iceweasel,nspluginwrapper}/plugins/... I suppose that's where it later places the plugins, right?
<asac> not sure ;)
<asac> most likely yes.
<asac> links to those directories ... most likely
<asac> but maybe its not used at all
<Jazzva> they seem filled here :)
<fta> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20080824052425167/Editors.html
<Jazzva> we should remove iceweasel, anyway... we're not shipping it :)
<Jazzva> do we forward nspluginwrapper to debian?
<asac> Jazzva: not sure. you could file a bug in debian ;)
<Jazzva> hmm.. i think we did take it from them...
<asac> Jazzva: or ask the maintainer directly
<Jazzva> manpage is written for debian :)
<asac>  i think he is responsive
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> most likely debian is frozen for the time being
<asac> which is probably why they didnt upgrade nspluginwrapper
<asac> Jazzva: so is 1.1.0 good?
<Jazzva> so-so... :)
<Jazzva> seems better than 1.0.0
<Jazzva> but I still manage to crash Fx with it
<asac> Jazzva:  do you have a backtrace?
<Jazzva> hmm... no. I could obtain one, I think...
<Jazzva> the plus side of 1.1.0 is that it manages to restart nspluginwrapper once it fails
<Jazzva> so, you don't have to restart ff in order to see flash objects. but sometimes it just crashes the browser
<Jazzva> and also, some flash object look a bit weird and take more cpu power. i didn't manage to find out when and why that happens. it happened on few youtube videos, but not on most of them...
<Jazzva> that's why I will push it to my PPA first, I would like if someone could test it, and give us feedback
<asac> Jazzva: ill test that tomorrow then
<asac> Jazzva: feel free to push that to mozillateam PPA
<Jazzva> great :)
<Jazzva> I will
<asac> it currently hasnt a real direction and I don think that the mozillateam endorses it to be added by default in sources.lsit anywhere
<Jazzva> asac, we don't have a branch for nspluginwrapper?
<Jazzva> btw https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam ... there are a lot of "branch has errors" messages
<fta> that's the upgrade effect
<Jazzva> ah :)... thanks, fta
<asac> upgrade effect? ... id rather call that a bug
<Jazzva> it's not a bug... it's just an undocumented feature ;)
<Jazzva> (heh)
<asac> Jazzva: i think http branches are now outdated
<asac> just bzr+ssh gives you the latest
<asac> the http sync is broken after the upgrade
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> hmm... It seems I'm missing my nspluginwrapper branch
<Jazzva> it doesn't show it up on my page, but it mentions it clearly in bzr log
<asac> thats what i say ... we broke http sync ;)
 * Jazzva grumbles
<Jazzva> confusing
<Jazzva> so, I guess I'll just push it and pray for the best :)
<asac> if you push it you can try to pull it through ssh
<asac> if that works all should be fine
<fta> did you talk to lp guys about that ?
<asac> they worked today on it
<asac> I bug them daily ;)
<fta> so it will remain broken until the next (lp) upgrade ?
<asac> no
<asac> i think its a manual action thats needed
<asac> i just think they want to understand whats going on before fixing the symptoms
<asac> they fixed sync issues in the past for us ... so i am all positive still ;)
<asac> fta: so are 1.9.1 and 3.1 branches usable for upload?
<asac> or do we need to get a freeze exception from motu - which then probably gets bounced back to us ;)
<fta> usable, yet. for upload, i don't know, they are snapshots. freeze exception from motu ??  no idea
<fta> -yet+yes
<asac> are those with all bells and whistles?
<asac> are they using ffmpeg?
<fta> no, just system asound, and in-source ogg
<fta> gstreamer will follow
<Jazzva> it seems it's creating new branches for nspluginwrapper... it's pushing them really slow.
<Jazzva> (then again, maybe I never pushed it with bzr... maybe I just uploaded it to ppa)
<asac> no its indeed slow today
<fta> as for system ogg, that's a lot of work. 5 or 6 libs (some are snapshots), configure to patch, minimum
<asac> which is probably the reason why they didnt fix anything yet (other more important fires burning)
<Jazzva> ok... now to push to mt-ppa
<asac> fta: ok
<asac> fta: system ogg isnt nice. can we at least hope for system gstreamer?
<fta> it's not ready yet
<fta> they have no idea on how to handle multiple codecs for a given mime-type
<asac> fta: was alpha 2 released by now?
 * asac  looks at https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox3.1/Schedule
<fta> i don't think so
<Jazzva> ok ... pushed to mt-ppa :). I hope it won't complain I forgot to rename .tar.gz to .orig.tar.gz
<Jazzva> hmm... it uploaded all as one .tar.gz... no .diff.gz :(
<Jazzva> two more lintian warnings. I'll fix the missing .orig.tar.gz by fixing lintian warnings, and then uploading as ~mt2 :)
<asac> sure
<fta> won't work, different tarballs, it will complain, you need to bump version :(
<fta> ok, enough for today
<Jazzva> ~mt2 is larger than ~mt1
<Jazzva> It should work, I thnk
<Jazzva> *think
<asac> fta: he can also delete package ;)
<asac> Jazzva: ^^
<asac> from ppa
<Jazzva> mhm...
<asac> in that way you dont need to bump upstream version
<Jazzva> I think I still have to bump version
<asac> ok
<asac> then do that ;)
<Jazzva> I once deleted package from my ppa on wrong upload, but it still complained
<Jazzva> should I update Standards-Version?
<fta> doesn't hurt
<asac> 1.1.0+1-0ubuntu1 ;)
<asac> or
<asac> 1.1.0+originalized-0ubuntu1 ;)
<Jazzva> haha :)
<fta> (ugly)
<asac> 1.1.0+foreign-0ubuntu1 ;)
<asac> as opposed to "native" package ;)
 * fta leaving
<Jazzva> too bad it's not 0.1.1
<fta> i really need some sleep
<Jazzva> 0.1.1+2+3+5+8... :)
<asac> fta: night
<Jazzva> night, fta :)
<fta> thx
<fta> u2
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<Jazzva> asac, amd64 build failed to build. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17105720/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-amd64.nspluginwrapper_1.1.0-0ubuntu1~mt1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Jazzva> what's that error that it reports?
<Jazzva> hmm... it recommends curl to be installed, and then reports an error "No cURL environment found". Maybe that's related?
<Jazzva> off to sleep
<Jazzva> The i386 build of nspluginwrapper-1.1.0 should be finished in max. 30 minutes. I would like if someone could test it :).
<Jazzva> It can be downloaded from https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive
<Jazzva> Thanks
<crimsun> I'll pbuild it in a sec.
<Jazzva> seems curl should be a dependency...
<Jazzva> crimsun, thanks. But I'll upload again... just to move curl to depend
<Jazzva> *Depends
<crimsun> are you sure?
<crimsun> I just tried to build it, and it bailed.
<Jazzva> well, it failed to build on i386 too
<Jazzva> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17107023/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-i386.nspluginwrapper_1.1.0-0ubuntu1~mt2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<crimsun> (Looking to see if it needs a real build-dep)
<Jazzva> it's weird because 1.0.0 built fine
<crimsun> which libcurl-\*dev?  (openssl or gnutls)
<crimsun> I guess gnutls, since the copyright doesn't seem to list an exception for section 2.
<Jazzva> I'm not sure :)
<Jazzva> anyway, I should go, it's really late here, and I'm getting up early.
<crimsun> ok, I'll test and push a test if necessary.
<crimsun> hmph, crashes on hardy/amd64 (either gnutls or openssl)
<crimsun> haven't looked into stackprotector yet, going back to 5-A-Day ATM
<XioNoX> Hi !
<Jazzva> we should look to add ubiquity extension to the repos :) (when it gets stable enough) http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/
<Jazzva> I'll add info to the table
<asac> Jazzva: what does it do?
<asac> but yeah, i agree
<Jazzva> mash-ups the web (or so it says) :)
<Jazzva> for example
<asac> most things from lab would be nice
<Jazzva> I just took a link on the blog post, converted it to a tinyurl, and posted it to my twitter, with two commands :)
<Jazzva> there's a video on the blog post explaining ubiquity and what can we do with it.
<Jazzva> One of the things it's possible to do with it is to open wikipedia article on selected word. I think we could add the same for Ubuntu wiki, if we upload this to the archive :)
<asac> nice
<gnomefreak> ok next i work on smuxi ;) than firegpg
<asac> gnomefreak: is firegpg ready?
<asac> i mean did you clean up the lintian warnings left?
<asac> (should be quite easy to fix warnings)
<gnomefreak> asac: no not yet still trying to figure 2 things out
<gnomefreak_> am i here
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: yay it works
<gnomefreak_> carret mode?
<gnomefreak_> s/carret/caret
<gnomefreak> 10 tabs but it works
<gnomefreak> seems server window didnt say anything about /nick
<gnomefreak> asac: name of that patch should be something like ubuntu-makefile?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> If I want to update adblock-plus do I have to do it today or can you give freeze exceptions for extensions like for Hardy?
<RainCT> asac: ^
<asac> RainCT: yeah ... today would be nice
<asac> havent requested a general freeze exception yet. so i dont know ;)
<asac> RainCT: are there any problems with adblock plus ?
<RainCT> asac: not really, only a random page using content type xml/xhtml which breaks when a rule provided by some automatic subscriptions is enabled (not sure if the new version fixes that)
<RainCT> I wanted to update it some weeks ago but couldn't figure out how to get the source of a stable release (/me blames cvs/svn) :P
<asac> RainCT: no source of a stable release?
<asac> hehe
<asac> strange
<RainCT> asac: no, only the repo
<RainCT> and as every file has it's own log and revno I find it confusing as hell :P
<asac> RainCT: yeah. did you ever ask the author for TAGs?
<asac> would help a lot i guess
<RainCT> asac: TAGs?
<asac> RainCT: cvs tags?
<armin76> bumb tags?
<RainCT> ah
<RainCT> no. there may already be tags, but I don't know how to use them neither :P
<asac> RainCT: you can see tags by cvs status -v FILENAME
<asac> and you can checkout a tag by -r
<asac> e.g.
<asac> cvs checkout -r RELEASE_1_0 mozilla
<asac> or if you are in the tree you can switch to tags by
<asac> cvs up -r RELEASE_1_0 -d
<RainCT> ok, thanks
<Jazzva> asac, about nspluginwrapper... the build failed because "which curl-config" returned an empty string. I looked, and /usr/bin/curl-config (which is what I get for "which curl-config") is provided by libcurl4-gnutls-dev. I'll try to add it to the build-depends, and to see if it'll build
<asac> Jazzva: ok. let me know. we should at least upload something today ;)
<asac> i misunderstood and the feature freeze means that everything should be uploaded today ... and not tomorrow ;)
<asac> at least thats what i read from slangaseks announcement
<Jazzva> today?
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> I thought it also includes tomorrow
<asac> me too ;)
<asac> but that was wrong
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> it should be built for i386 now too
<asac> yes
<Jazzva> it was queued few minutes ago
<Jazzva> amd64 build is done
<asac> still spinning on i386 ;)
<Jazzva> yeah, noticed
<Jazzva> queued for 30 minutes already
<Jazzva> ah, not
<Jazzva> building :D
<Jazzva> should be done in 3-4 minutes, I think
<asac> Jazzva: x86 always worked quite well, right?
<Jazzva> yep...
<asac> it was amd64 that had issues with 1.0?
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> but, as I mentioned, it seems that flash sometimes take more cpu power with 1.1.0
<Jazzva> and it happens randomly, as far as I can see
<asac> Jazzva: do we know if its really a regression from 0.9 to 1.0 ... or maybe its just a regression from hardy -> intrepid? e.g. in ia32libs or something
<Jazzva> that's why I would like more people to test :)
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. i think we should upload that now
<asac> or well ... after you say that 1.1.0 works somewhat
<asac> in worst case we can revert later
<Jazzva> well... both 1.0.0 and 1.1.0 works somewhat :)
<Jazzva> 1.0.0 gets me nspluginwrapper.bin popups... and once it starts I usually have to restart Fx
<Jazzva> if I want to see Flash normally
<jdstrand_> asac: oh, I forgot to mention. that weird ff3 not starting was due to my .mozilla directory not being available (it's is symlink into an ecryptfs directory)
<jdstrand_> and ecryptfs didn't automount for some reason
<Jazzva> 1.1.0 doesn't do that.. if it fails to open some flash object, reopening the tab should be enough... no popups so far. but it sometimes take up more cpu power than normal for some flash objects
<jdstrand_> asac: ie not your bug :)
<Jazzva> ok, i386 built :)
<Jazzva> feel free to test it :)
<asac> jdstrand_: thanks for the follow up ;) .... though I wasnt too bothered i must admit
<asac> jdstrand_: you have intrepid on i386? :)
<jdstrand_> asac: yep
<asac> jdstrand_: would you mind testing nspluginwrapper 1.1.0 ?
<asac> we need to upload that today and i want to be sure it at least works some
<jdstrand_> asac: where is it and what is a quick test?
<Jazzva> and if anyone else is interested in testing nspluginwrapper 1.1.0, feel free to do it. I would be very grateful :)
<asac> jdstrand_: its installing http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17119684/nspluginwrapper_1.1.0-0ubuntu1%7Emt3_i386.deb ... and then apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<asac> jdstrand_: if thats done you should see in abou:plugins that shockwave flash is now nspluginwrapper (i think npviewer)
<asac> and if flash still works the test is done ;)
<jdstrand_> asac: I didn't have nspluginwrapper installed before (but did have flashplugin-nonfree)
<Jazzva> also, this video seems to fail to work normally, now for the second time
<jdstrand_> asac: I don't use flash much-- but I'll check a few things
<Jazzva> http://failblog.org/ - first video on the page
<Jazzva> hmm... and now fx just crashed :(
<asac> jdstrand_: right. nspluginwrapper was only available on amd64 previously
<asac> thats what is new in intrepid
<jdstrand_> asac: File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> jdstrand_: good. maybe just visit a few sites and see if something really breaks
<jdstrand_> asac: first video I went to on youtube worked with sound and all
<jdstrand_> asac: youtube and usatoday worked well. vh1.com has significant flickering, but plays
<jdstrand_> asac: I'd say it 'at least works some'
<asac> jdstrand_: you know that the flickering isnt there without nspluginw?
<asac> Jazzva: do you have a backtrace of that crash?
<Jazzva> once again no...
<Jazzva> I'll see if it will crash for the third time :)
<asac> Jazzva: do you have dbgsym packages?
<Jazzva> I'm not sure... I'll check
<Jazzva> asac, what's the -dbg package for firefox3?
<asac> Jazzva: xulrunnner-1.9-dbgsym and firefox-3.0-dbgsym
<Jazzva> ah
<asac> which are not available atm :(
<Jazzva> noticed for the second one, as I couldn't find it
<Jazzva> when they will be available?
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> i dont know. i have the feeling never :(
<asac> they apparently got wiped by uploading through security
<asac> jdstrand_: btw, is that a mis-feature that we dont have -dbgsym packages of security? someone said that it is
<asac> or is it just that this upload something went wrong?
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... on intrepid there hsould be -dbgsym packages
<asac> Jazzva: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs#Crashes
<Jazzva> hmm... let's update the list
<asac> there are the apt lines you need
<asac> just hardy -> intrepid
<Jazzva> ah... notice
<Jazzva> noticed
<asac> Jazzva: there is also the list of packages that would beneficial for a backtrace
<asac> Jazzva: maybe also install nspluginwrapper-dbgsym
<asac> oh ... ppa doesnt produce them .. for that oyu need to build it locally with pkg-create-dbgsym installed while building
<asac> but given that nspluginwrapper builds quick i guess that its not a problem
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> do I need anything else beside pkg-create-dbgsym
<Jazzva> ?
<asac> Jazzva: no that should be it
<asac> it automagically hooks into dh_strip and sorts the debug symbols somewhere
<Jazzva> aha... ok
<jdstrand_> asac: I followed up with #is, but they said to talk to pitti-- I have it on my todo list when he gets back
<asac> jdstrand_: ok. right ... now i rmember that pitti is gone ... no doubt there is a blocker ;)
<[reed]> pitti on vacation?
<asac> [reed]: yes
<[reed]> ah
<asac> [reed]: waiting for something?
<[reed]> no, just curious
<asac> Jazzva: there?
<Jazzva> asac, sorry... was on dinner
<Jazzva> it's not crashing now :(
<asac> Jazzva: thats not particular bad news ;)
<Jazzva> but it's where it consumes a lot of cpu
<asac> Jazzva: does that cpu usage go away when you leave the website?
<Jazzva> asac, yes
<asac> ok.
<Jazzva> and the browser is almost unusable when that happens
<asac> but its the pluginwrapper process that takes the CPU? or firefox?
<Jazzva> asac, Xorg ~30%, pulseaudio ~20%, npviewer max 10%, firefox around 10% (pa is there because of exaile)
<Jazzva> once I turn that tab off - firefox ~4-5%, npviewer 1-3%
<Jazzva> and Xorg ~5%
<asac> Jazzva: and that doesnt happen if you dont use pluginwrapper?
<Jazzva> hmm, not sure
<Jazzva> but this has started when I switched to 1.1.0
<Jazzva> ok, something happened
<Jazzva> firefox hanged
<Jazzva> I'll paste you the backtrace
<asac> did it crash or deadlock?
<Jazzva> Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe.
<Jazzva> I had to force firefox to clos
<Jazzva> *close
<Jazzva> and after that, nspluginviewer reported error "Connection closed"
<Jazzva> a lot of times :)
<Jazzva> do you want me to send you the log? it's a bit longer
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD1
<[reed]> heh, people are pretending to me now :(
<[reed]> http://www.oxymoronical.com/blog/2008/08/Throwing-in-the-Towel#comments
<[reed]> none of those comments are really from me
<Jazzva> asac, http://pastebin.com/f5fe8b599
<Jazzva> asac, line 217 is where it starts
<asac> [reed]: hey. maybe there are indeed more reed lodens out there ;)
<[reed]> haha
<[reed]> armin76: http://quotes.burntelectrons.org/3976
<fta> [reed], just read the article, i kind of know the feeling. i orphaned several projects in the past when i realized is was no longer fun.
<fta> but other people decided to take over on their own, without even me asking for it
<Jazzva> asac, there?
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... in meeting
<asac> Jazzva: we have 1:30 to upload ;)
<Jazzva> haha :)
<Jazzva> oke... I'll just push with normal version to my branch (without ~mtX)
<Jazzva> is that ok?
<Jazzva> I'm not sure what to do about that issue... both 1.0.0 and 1.1.0 have pos and neg sides, so I can't make up my mind
<asac> Jazzva: sure
<asac> Jazzva: i can also grab the PPA version and fix version and upload if you prefer
<Jazzva> whatever you want. it's the same for me
<Jazzva> notify me if I need to push to my branch
<asac> Jazzva: is that a full source branch or just debian/ ?
<asac> maybe give me the url ;)
<Jazzva> full source (.ubuntu branched .upstream)
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/ubuntu
<Jazzva> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jazzva/nspluginwrapper/upstream
<asac> good
<asac> i think i shoul dpush that to ~ubuntu-dev then when i upload
<asac> remind me in 10 minutes  ... after meeting is over
<Jazzva> do you want me to change the version?
<Jazzva> (to remove ~mt)
<asac> Jazzva: yes. and use dch -r to update date
<asac> and commit with "RELEASE x.y.z to ubuntu/intrepid"
<Jazzva> asac, done
<Jazzva> asac, after-meeting reminder ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-28
<asac> Jazzva: meeting is still continuing
<Jazzva> ok, will buzz in 10 minutes :)
<asac> give me 5 more
<asac> or 10
<asac> still running :(
<Jazzva> sure thing
<asac> bug 254117
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254117 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox' context-menu covers windowless-SWF context menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254117
<Jazzva> asac, I noticed that today
<Jazzva> on one flash, but I can't remember where
<asac> Jazzva: is that the same in nspluginwrapper?
<fta> same on google maps
<fta> without flash
<asac> oh its just some sites?
<asac> fta: what?
 * asac goes to maps
<fta> ff context-menu covers javascript overlay menus
<Jazzva> asac, happened only once, I'll check maps now
<asac> fta: for me the maps page doesnt open a context menu on its own for me
<asac> fta: or is that it just covered?
<Jazzva> ah, it happens here
<fta> hm, at work, i get two menus, here, it looks fine
<asac> fta: i only get the firefox one
<asac> if you get two, it cant be right to get just that
<asac> Jazzva: what happens for you?
<fta> the right click is supposed to show a google menu to set directions
<Jazzva> let me take a screenshot
<asac> ha ... i think i saw it ;)
<asac> no need to
<asac> strange
<asac> wtf
<Jazzva> ok
<Jazzva> asac, 3 minutes
<asac> Jazzva: ok let me get that thing ;)
<Jazzva> now, that's just-in-time ;)
<asac> Jazzva: rev 36?
<Jazzva> yep
<Jazzva> asac, ^
<asac> Jazzva: ok ... pushed your branch to ubuntu-dev
<Jazzva> asac, yay
<Jazzva> thanks :)
<asac> Jazzva: ok. next time try to be more precise in changelog ;)
<asac> especially no typos ;)
<asac> uploaded
<Jazzva> i had a typo?
<asac> Jazzva: let me know when the binaries are built
 * Jazzva is ashamed
<Jazzva> sorry :)
<asac> we need to push some admin to NEW the i386 one
<Jazzva> ok, I'll check to see when it gets built
<Jazzva> ah, 'depenedency'
<asac> Jazzva: the branch is still in knit format ;)
<Jazzva> yeah, it reported that... didn't know if I should upgrade
<Jazzva> (if maybe you/mt have a branch which is still in that format)
<asac> Jazzva: you can upgrade
<asac> though now i have to do that for ubuntu-dev ;)
<asac> but maybe try ... if it works i can do it there too
<Jazzva> ok
<asac> urgh
<asac> nsplugintwrapper build is in state CHROOTWAIT
<Jazzva> what's that state?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/1.1.0-0ubuntu1
<asac> not sure what that means
<asac> trying to figure out now
<Jazzva> E: Could not get lock /home/buildd/build-702715-1742497/chroot-autobuild/var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jazzva> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Jazzva> usually happens when two apt process are called at the same time
<Jazzva> *processes
<Jazzva> can you rerun the build? maybe it will help
<asac> Jazzva: yellow has a problem
<asac> and since its idle its unlikely that we will get a slot on "crested"
<asac> we will always get bounced to that broken buildd
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/crested/+history
<Jazzva> sigh
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/yellow/+history
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/
<asac> Jazzva: yeah. most likely a left over. i hope archive admins will at least disable that buildd
<Jazzva> let's hope for that
<Jazzva> can we notify them somehow?
<asac> hmm ... i386 appears to be ACCEPTED ... not NEW
<asac> strange
<asac> now DONE
<asac> maybe it goes into NEW after done?
<asac> Jazzva: best channel to inform them is probably launchpad
<asac> i asked on a company internal channel ... so lets hope
<Jazzva> ok, I'll go to launchpad
<Jazzva> sent a notice
<Jazzva> I'll wait to see if someone will react
<asac> yeah. i think they should know now
<asac> lets move on ;)
<Jazzva> asac, looks like nspluginwrapper is published https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper
<asac> thats what i am wondering
<asac> is DONE really "released" ... or will NEW come on next publisher run for binary packages?
<Jazzva> I'll see if I can upgrade to it now
<Jazzva> does ddebs exist only for dbg packages?
<asac> no
<asac> only for non-dgb package ;)
<asac> every package with binary or binary-lib should have one
<asac> everything else is a bug
<Jazzva> aha...
<asac> (like what we have now for firefox/xul)
<Jazzva> so, -dbgsym is a ddeb, and normal package is deb?
<asac> some packages might produce bad dbgsym
<asac> that is the case when they strip the symbols during package build
<asac> which is why we pass --disable-strip and CFLAGS=-g to firefox/xul builds
<asac> -g to enable debug symbols at all
<Jazzva> I see
<asac> dh_strip then does the magic rumbling and removes those symbols from the binaries while putting them in to symbol .so files
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> asac, it doesn't show up in the upgrade
<asac> Jazzva: well. publisher runs every 20-30 minutes i think
<Jazzva> yeah, I was just checking if it somehow finished here :)
<asac> Jazzva: this quetsion just was discussed in -devel :)
<asac> 02:14 < cjwatson> ogra: the cron job is 0-50/5; the 55 slot is used for security uploads
<asac> 02:14 < cjwatson> ogra: so an upload at :51 would wait nine minutes or so for processing, but would  still be safe to get into the :03 publisher run
<Jazzva> aha, ok
<asac> so every 5 minutes
<asac> not sure where that goes to though
<asac> maybe its a more or less internal master mirror
<asac> from where the main tier mirrors sync from
<asac> splitting fun here
 * asac wonders when this whole freenode world will fall apart
<Jazzva> because of netsplits?
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> Jazzva: so did you upgrad ethe remote branches properly?
<Jazzva> not right now... phone :(
<asac> sure
<Jazzva> yeah, it's pak-0.92 :)
<Jazzva> *pack
<fta> jemalloc doesn't mix with fakeroot
<asac> fta: so we kill PPA builders?
<asac> or was that just your local builder that blocks?
<fta> both
<fta> i killed 6 builders
<fta> rebuilding to get dbgsyms
<fta> fakeroot-ng would probably help here
<asac> since when did that start?
<fta> last 2 days
<asac> did you enable the jemalloc things or what?
<fta> i pointed you the commit yesterday
<fta> no, bs did
<fta> but hgweb/mxr are dead now
<fta> mozilla bug 452682
<asac> fta: i must have missed that
<asac> fta: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/firefox-3.0.head.awesome
<fta> looks crazy ;)
<fta> i hate the new Loggerhead
<asac> Loggerhead=?
<fta> the bzr web interface on lp
<asac> cant tell ;) ... still have to find everything i previously knew ;)
<asac> wow there is a wierd bug
<asac> flickering
<asac> disappearing and reppearing column
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/firefox-3.0.head.awesome/changes
<asac> when i unfold one item an dhover the second column
<asac> s/dhover/hover/
<asac> which reads: "/~asac/firefox/firefox-3.0.head.awesome/static/images/treeExpanded.png"
<asac> (was hard to select because of thef lickering
<asac> thats must be a bug
<asac> ;)
<asac> should probably not replace that toggle ;)
<fta> ok, fakeroot uses LD_PRELOAD and fakeroot-ng doesn't, that's why
<[reed]> fta: file a bug? I dunno
<fta> i discussed a bit with bs, he wants a trace
<fta> [reed], do you get audible sound in ff3.1 <video/> ? i hear statics even with your official nightly builds
<[reed]> hmm
<fta> for ex, here: http://quetzalcoatal.blogspot.com/2008/08/thanks-dbaron.html
<fta> damn, bzr bd changed. it now moves the debs on level above.. but not the dbgsym obviously
<fta> asac, ^^
<fta> ^on^one
<asac> fta: i have a custom --build-dir
<asac> so i probably wont notice
<fta> me too. so you will
<asac> or is --result=... now required
<asac> yeah. then --result ;)
<asac> (which was broken for me before ... lets hope its fixed)
<fta> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<fta> dpkg-buildpackage: full upload (original source is included)
<fta> Placing result in ..
<fta> the last line is new
<asac> fta: any new options in bzr help builddeb
<asac> ?
<fta> difficult to say
<asac> maybe there is --compat-1.x ;O)
<asac> =
<asac> ?
<fta>   You can also specify directories to use for different things. --build-dir
<fta>   is the directory to build the packages beneath, which defaults to
<fta>   '../build-area'. '--orig-dir' specifies the directory that contains the
<fta>   .orig.tar.gz files , which defaults to '..'. '--result-dir' specifies where
<fta>   the resulting package files should be placed, which defaults to '..'.
<fta>   --result-dir will have problems if you use a build command that places
<fta>   the results in a different directory.
<asac> ok ... so --orig-dir is new
<asac> and --result-dir as well
<fta> why would they change a default like that. it breaks my scripts
<asac> well, new default value ;)
<asac> fta: they do that to get a more "original" feeling
<asac> to build bridges from the "old" tools (e.g. apt-get source debuild -b; or dpkg-buildpackage)
<asac> so when you build bzr branches you feel more at home
<fta> what if ".." is not writable
<asac> fta: we... same couulod have been true for ../build-area in the past
<asac> just specify your custom ones
<asac> (should remind us that depending on non-explicit defaults ends up causing maintenance work)
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41378/
<asac> fta: look what debian is doing
<asac> fta: i think they had wierd issues
<fta> ?
<asac> and mh introduced an env or something to turn jemalloc off during maintainer scripts
<fta> they have 3.1 ?
<fta> asac, pointers ?
<asac> no
<asac> they have 1.9
<asac> but had similar issues with jemalloc ;)
<asac> i just remember all the bugs
<asac> fta: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/x/xulrunner/current/changelog
<asac> * memory/jemalloc/jemalloc.c: Allow memory to be allocated from a small pool of static memory during initialization. Some LD_PRELOADed libraries such as libaoss and libtrash can divert some functions used by jemalloc initialization, themselves needing malloc or calloc. This used to lead to a deadlock. Closes: #487614.
<fta> damn, someone pushed a new appart, by branch merge is doomed
<fta> apport
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: i doubt
<asac> fta: merging should be easy
<asac> unless he touched the same
<fta> that was it: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/12616044efd376d65d505b25c096c86007a9a13c
<fta> mike said "set MOZILLA_NO_JEMALLOC=1 for now"
<asac> yeah
<asac> well ... he has its own wrappper script
<asac> and uses LD_PRELOAD
<asac> thats what i see now
<asac> and the other patch is about something else
<asac> e.g. use small pool of mem to not conflict with aoss malloc overloading
<fta> but that's just a workaround, not a fix
<asac> the small pool thing?
<asac> well ...  the fix is probably impossible with fakeroot overloading malloc too
<asac> but i have no real clue i have to admit. i just can imagine thats a problem ;)
<asac> i am still fighting with diversions and major version upgrades :(
<asac> where the pkglibdir changes
<asac> but i hope this code is now good for that ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-29
<asac> fta: do we want to add the info that we added a new branding to the upstream version?
<asac> e.g. +nobinonly+awesome ;)
<fta> imho, the version is already long enough, it's getting ridiculous
<asac> yeah
<asac> ok .. i am pushing the awesome thing to ppa  ;)
<fta> how does it look like ?
<asac> the idea is that you get the generic branding when you dont have firefox-3.0-branding installed
<asac> which is now recommended by firefox
<asac> if you install awesome-browser it will force the branding to got away
<asac> e.g. conflicts firefox-3.0-branding
<asac> fta: at best you try yourself. i definitly need a review on this chunk :)
<fta> yes, i figured that out reading your commits, but do you have a screenshot of awesome-browser ?
<asac> the package name is awesome-browser ... the UI just says "Web Browser"
<asac> you can look at the icons in the branding branch ;)
<asac> i can try to get a screenshot ;)
<asac> but let that upload finish first ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/awesome-browser-branding
<asac> fta: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/awesome1.png
<fta> woow, where does this icon come from ?
<asac> from our artist ... he made that during last sprint when this idea became more real
<asac> but i want it to be improved ... but well
<asac> but its not complete ;)
<asac> the credits page has still the rotten old blue one
<asac> thought it was complete
<asac> bad bad ;)
<asac> but lots of time to get that done i think
<asac> what i wonder is why this stupid sentence about the firefox mark doesnt come from the branding chrome
<asac> makes no sense to put it in  a non-branding place imo
<fta> file a bug :)
<asac> hmm ... debian/patches/lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch is too stupid to easily point to a different path
<fta> bug 185622
<asac> no chance
<asac> thing is away
<asac> using the same path for both sounds tempting, but would cause pain elsewhere i guess
<asac> e.g. gnome preferred application dialog
<asac> which hardcodes application names by path afaik
<asac> fta: do you know if its possible to tweak $0 ?
<asac> (in sh)
<fta> i don't think it is
<asac> how sad
<fta> why do you want to fake the name ?
<asac> because its cumbersome to teach firefox always that we are /usr/bin/somthing
<asac> and not /usr/lib/... when it tries to update default browser
<asac> same for "restarT"
<asac> where it tries to exec the binary in pkglibdir
<asac> which is far from perfect for the upgrade case
<asac> and since we have a script $0 is not even right
<asac> before resolving links
<asac> so i hoped we could fake $0 for the binary we invoke from our /usr/bin script
<asac> if $0 would be correct, then i could implement a real fix
<asac> and not this stupid hard code shuffeling we currently do
<asac> ok thats good enough for today
<asac> off
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/firefox-3.0.head.awesome
<fta> hi
<fta> mozilla bug 452754
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 452754 in jemalloc "Deadlock in jemalloc when using fakeroot" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=452754
<armin76> plop
<fta> seems most core devs in cairo are either redhat or mozilla
<fta> http://cairographics.org/summit/2008/schedule/
<fta> http://cairographics.org/summit/2008/notes/
<fta> "Most of the new API is uncontroversial, but Carl dislikes the 3 lcd_filter API entries---it seems we should be able to address the use cases that have come up without any new API here."
<asac> fta: true
<fta> typical "Let's choose Fedora rawhide as our initial reference platform to make the whole test suite work and then extend from there, (Fedora, Ubuntu, Win32, OS X, etc.)"
<fta> i'm surprised people like macslow are not involved in cairo
<asac> fta: well. i think his experience is on a different level
<asac> its a difficult question
<fta> they are talking opengl in cairo now, seems he fits in, but well, i'm just reading his blog
<asac> he is more on a user side ... working on new ways to present the desktop
<asac> fta: can you review the awesome merge?
<asac> i have to check with others on the name. dont like the idea that we need another name transition :(
<asac> its https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/firefox-3.0.head.awesome
<fta> sure, i will
<armin76> awesome bumb
<fta> + This package ships the firefox branding bits. If you remove this package you
<fta> + your user experience will become that of the awesome-browser.
<fta> asac, ^^ topo
<fta> typo
<armin76> haha
<armin76> a typo reporting a typo :P
<fta> asac, so everyone will have /usr/bin/awesome-browser* ?? why ? couldn't it be only in the awesome-browser-3.0 package ?
<armin76> wtf is awesome browser?
<fta> asac, why all those common-*-arch rules instead of a proper Makefile.in patch ?
<armin76> ah, unbranded build, meh
<fta> i'd say, rebranded
<asac> fta: the right fix would be intrusive
<asac> fta: you would require to teach firefox to biuld multiple brandings
<asac> so its a bit of a hack that we respin the branding
<asac> at least i dont see a simple way to fix the build system
<asac> but i dont want to rule out that thats not an issue
<fta> too bad you can't install both
<asac> fta: cant install both?
<asac> yeah ... its the same browser
<asac> i am not sure how to properly do it that you can install both without shipping two distinct binary trees
<asac> firefox and xul would probably need to learn about custom "icons" directories
<asac> and custom branding packages
<asac> that have a different namespace
<fta> asac, asac_, why don't you move all the awesome files to the awesome-browser package ?
<asac_> fta: because then firefox-3.0 on its own wouldnt work anymore
<asac_> so we would need make firefox-3.0 depend on firefox-3.0-branding | awesome-browser-3.0
<asac_> might be an option ... but i fear that we get upgrade issues
<asac_> dependencies become more and more complex
<asac_> i always feel bad about making bi-directional depends
<asac_> like
<asac_> firefox-3.0 depends on -branding ... and -branding depends on firefox-3.0
<asac_> the other idea is to implement this in a consistent way:
<asac_> Top Level: firefox, awesome-browser
<asac_> depends on firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding
<asac_> or awesome-browser-3.0, awesome-browser-3.0-branding
<asac_> but that makes things really complex
<asac_> more package bloat imo
<asac> why i did it in this minimal fashion is too keep more options. we can always add more packages
<asac> but removing them always causes painful transitions
<fta> ideally, the branding should be like a theme :)
<fta> what does mozilla think about that whole rebranding idea ?
<asac> fta: well. i think they are happy when we still use their branding
<asac> one of the counter arguments you always get from them when telling them that their trademark thing isnt good is that we (linux distros) are the one that fail to provide an easy way for downstreams
<asac> to use a free branding
<asac> fta: but in the end we wont really know until we release i think ;)
<asac> fta: some folks say that awesome might be a bit too casual ... they suggest zuul-... what do you think?
<asac> fta: colin said that "webbrowser" as package name would be ok most likely
<asac> i try to get more feedback on that
<asac> i think that would be better if other browser-lovers could accept that ;)
<fta> where is this discussion taking place ?
<asac> i asked him privately
<asac> ill ask the other browser lovers in -desktop
<asac> and note sure
<fta>  -desktop has been dead for a week now
<XioNoX> Hi!
<asac> fta: right
<asac> seb is gone ;)
<XioNoX> asac, what's up ?
<asac> XioNoX: not much ;) ... time just disappeared. how many days have you not been here?
<asac> 1?
<asac> ;)
<XioNoX> since monday
<XioNoX> so 4 days
<asac> XioNoX: wow. time just slips ;)
<XioNoX> When is the feature freeze ?
<asac> xi	we are past FF
<asac> ;)
<asac> but doesnt matter for these features
<asac> i have a FFe i guess
<XioNoX> ?
<asac> to upload on weekend
<asac> XioNoX: there are still a few issues with the altplugin dialog as you can guess ;)
<asac> ill try to flash out as many things as possible for the upload
<XioNoX> flashout ?
<asac> fix
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I can't realy do things this week
<asac> the restart thing is also broken on major upgrades, but thats a problem in the guts of the firefox restart mechanism
<XioNoX> but newt week it will be ok
<asac> which ill have to patch
<asac> XioNoX: sure
<asac> XioNoX: ill get those bits all together and upload
<asac> next week we will certainly see bu reports so we can work together on fixing them maybe
<XioNoX> cool
<XioNoX> sure :)
<asac> i hope i didnt promise too much
<asac> (by uploading this weekend)
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> oh ... i think ill get thrown out of debian :(
<asac> iceowl was removed from lenny due to undermaintenance
<asac> anyone wants to fix iceowl?
<asac> i can add you as uploader so you can directly upload to debian in future ;)
<asac> fta: so do you understand why jemlaloc causes that dealock?
<fta> i guess because pthread calls malloc
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/memory/jemalloc/jemalloc.c#5341
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/memory/jemalloc/jemalloc.c#5365
<fta> asac, see what i mean?
<asac> fta: why does fakeroot trigger pthread thing?
<fta> no
<asac> i see that unlike apparently triggeres a reentrant malloc
<asac> s/unlike/unlink/
<asac> do you have fakeroot dbgsym ?
<fta> jemalloc triggers its own malloc, which calls unlink, provided by fakeroot, which itself need calloc
<fta> so jemalloc has 2 locks in one allocation
<fta> no fakeroot dbgsym :(
<asac> yes. so its not the pthread comment you pointed to
<fta> i pointed you to the deadlock
<asac> fta: try to disable MALLOC_PAGEFILE
<asac> that appears to be a new feature
<asac> its not in 1.9 branc
<asac> (e.g. no unlink there)
<asac> fta: the first line was the comment about recursion and phread ;)
<asac> 16:11 < fta> i guess because pthread calls malloc
<asac> 16:12 < fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/memory/jemalloc/jemalloc.c#5341
<asac> thats what you said ;)
<asac> anyway. doesnt matter
<asac> isnt the MALLOC_PAGEFILE code supposed to be for windows?
<fta> sorry, i'm tired, and distracted
<asac> no problem ;)
<nartooki> was the update today supposed to change the icon for firefox?
<asac> fta: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/memory/jemalloc/jemalloc.c#168
<asac> try to disable that there for UNIX too
<nartooki> well, if anyone cares, the update changed firefox's icon to some planet (awesome browser?) and broke compatibility with imwheel
<fta> asac, go back to work ;)
<XioNoX> asac, if you need something, just send me an email
<asac> natrooki probably didnt have firefox meta package installed
<fta> i don't have it either
<asac> isnt firefox-3.0-branding the first recommends of firefox-3.0 ?
<fta> i mean, the firefox meta package
<asac> yeah
<asac> lets check whats going on ;)
<asac> ok .. lets see defualt install (removing firefox-3.0 first)
<asac> ok
<asac> 1. just install firefox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41578/
<asac> (OK)
<asac> 2. just install firefox-3.0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/41579/
<asac> (OK)
<asac> ok installing from intrepid to test upgrade
<asac> (for now just firefox-3.0
<asac> hmm ... will take a bit
<asac> have to first upgrade everything
<fta> damn, i have to hack inside libxml2
<asac> why?
<fta> namespace problems while merging xml trees
<fta> xmlReconciliateNs() is not good enough
<asac> does it wrong namespaces or jsut in an uncommon presentation?
<fta> it makes me produce un-optimized svg content
<asac> becase of namespaces?
<fta> yes
<asac> well ... i can assume that lookups with namespaces might take a bit longer
<asac> but is it worth hacking and maintaining it in a xml parser lib?
<fta> it creates new ns at each merge, instead of reusing the global ones
<asac> yeah. but you could probably santize that in a second step outside hte parser
<asac> (if you think its worth it at all)
<fta> i just extend the api on my side, i don't want to go upstream
<asac> ok. but thats not really hacking libxml in the narrow-sense ;)
<fta> the thing is, they have private data in their structures
<asac> at least not what i understood when you said it ;)
<asac> urgh.
<asac> what comes now sounds scary :)
<fta> kind of void* private fields
<asac> i would really try to find a way that relies on public data
<asac> whatever it costs
<asac> or get it upstream ;)
<asac> they might as well drop some private fields or so
<asac> but well ... i dont know the case ;)
<asac> so might be perfectly reasonable
<emgent> moin.
<emgent> [reed]: around ?
<asac> fta: ok so make firefox-3.0-branding | awesome-browser a depend of firefox-3.0 instead of receommends?
<asac> in that way i think that an upgrade to branding is enforced
<fta> yes
<asac> but then we could also consider to move the files to their own package
<asac> ok ... so most likely we end up firefox-3.0 depends on firefox-3.0-branding | webbrowser-3.0-branding
<asac> with firefox depending on firefox-3.0, firefox-3.9-branding
<fta> yes, that's what i wanted since the beginning :)
<asac> and webbrowser depending on firefox-3.0, webbrowser-3.0-branding
<asac> sure
<asac> but thats one more package
<fta> why should firefox depend on firefox-3.9-branding if firefox-3.0 already depends on firefox-3.0-branding | webbrowser-3.0-branding ?
<fta> (and  firefox depends on firefox-3.0 | firefox-2)
<fta> do it like a tree, not like a graph
<asac> well... the user experience would be: sudo apt-get isntall firefox -> firefox branding
<asac> instsall webbrowser -> webbrwser branding
<asac> and if you install firefox-3.0 you get the firefox branding because its first in the depends options
<asac> but we also have a webbrowser-3.0-branding conflicts firefox-3.0-branding :)
<asac> and maybe even hther way around :)
<asac> fta: i have to think  :) ... this is getting complex just for the sake of making it clean
<asac> but maybe thats just a feeling
<fta> it's tricky.. if a branding is gone, the corresponding launcher (script and desktop file) should go too, otherwise, it will create troubles.
<asac> fta: we cannot make the /usr/bin/firefox link go away
<asac> that will stay everywhere
<asac> it exists for compatibility reasons
<asac> and the launcher now gets converted i think
<fta> so people with webbrowser installed will start firefox expecting it and get webbrowser :(
<asac> and since both branding packages are mutually exclusive that isnt needed imo
<asac> well ... there will always be colleteral damage
<asac> fta: we can add the branding as an extension so that people that end up having webbrowser could theoretically find it in the "Get Ubuntu Extensions" dialog
<asac> not really as an extensions, but pretend to be an extension to get in that dialog
<asac> well... you will get firefox when firefox is isntalled
<asac> otherwise what is closest to firefox that is available as system install
<asac> which is similar to what we do with vi ;)
<asac> and people complain as well when they end up having just nvi installed and not wim
<asac> or vice versa :-P
<asac> bug #256261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256261 in kdebase-workspace "keyboard won't work loginmanager starts" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256261
<fta> asac, same with totem-xine vs totem-gstreamer, people keep complaining that xine should be default
<asac> rob said that using gstreamer is like bashing ones head against the wall :)
<asac> (rob from gnash)
<asac> he used that to explain why they forgot completely about gstreamer when rewriting the video backend
<asac> now they are on the devils brother ... ffmpeg ;)
<fta> too bad, gst is everywhere, and will even be in ff
<asac> yes. i said them that thi smeans end-of-dream ;)
<asac> that gnash can never ship on desktop CD ;)
<asac> now they recosinder i think
<fta> is liked ffmpeg when i was deep in mplayer
<fta> -is+i
<[reed]> emgent: yes
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> emgent: you can message me, or just e-mail me at reed@mozilla.com
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-30
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_2_BUILD3
<fta> FIREFOX_2_0_0_17_BUILD2
<asac> bump
<asac> when was BUILD1 tagged?
<fta> Aug 28 02:47:51 <fta>     FIREFOX_2_0_0_17_BUILD1
<asac> i mean 3_0_2 ;)
<asac> apparently 17 missed a test cycle ;)
<fta> thu 8am
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/rss/rss-mozilla-tags.rss
<fta> http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_moves_to_mainstream_rss_with_a_simple_name_change.php
<asac> fta: ok the awesome branch was restructured like discussed i think
<asac> its a bit cumbersome with dpkg to test now (as expected)
<fta> FIREFOX_3_1a2_RELEASE
<fta> nice
<asac> a2?
<asac> do they really go for beta after that?
<fta> in fact FIREFOX_3_1a2_BUILD1
<asac> i doubt that that gets out before 3.0.2
<asac> probably 1 week after 3.0.2
<asac> or a few days after ;)
<asac> if they are good
<fta> trunk is now 3.1b1pre
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/1ac4ead1f4fc7557082a5f59b52b278dbdfa0c58
<asac> fta: ok. could you take a look at that brach?
<asac> or should i upload to ppa?
<fta> which branch ?
<asac> i think i upload anyway ;)
<fta> ff3.1 ?
<asac> no 3.0.head.awesome
<asac> (again)
<fta> oh, i branched it & built it earlier today
<fta> pulling
<asac> 337
<asac> how much i hate the bug that the orig.tar.gz gets always added to to changes
<asac> do you have that too?
<asac>  dpkg-genchanges -S -si
<asac> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<asac> what a bullshit
<asac> cant you read: -si ;)
 * asac bangs his head on the keyboard
<fta> eh? firefox-3.0-branding Replaces: firefox-3.0 ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> there is a file i nit that was previously in firefox-3.0
<asac> actually a few ;)
<asac> and versioned replaces will hit us further down the road
<asac> so i had to just use Replaces ;)
<fta> 2 newlines after webbrowser-3.0-branding in control
<asac> the dh_install lines and the variable names could deserve a cleanup
<fta> control too. 22 packages now -<:P
<asac> yeah
<asac> the build almost takes as long as xul ;) ... with all the packing up business goingon
<asac> we could dump the firefox-trunk* and -granparadiso ones
<asac> they shouldnt be required anymore
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/control.gif
<fta> funny tool
<asac> yeh
<asac> gif
<fta> better than depend on flash for small live captures
<asac> true
<asac> is gnomefreaks ubuild still looping on the buildds?
<asac> i saw his plain 1.9 build building yesterday
<asac> is that known to him?
<fta> each time i want to tell him; he's not there
<fta> mozilla bug 452778
<asac> why is that build always spining?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 452778 in Release Engineering "tracking bug for build and release of firefox 3.1a2" [Critical,Assigned] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=452778
<fta> unmet dep
<asac> hmm
<fta> mozilla-devscripts in gutsy
<asac> thought one has to manually retry if its not in depwait
<asac> if its in depwait it shouldnt happen until dep is there
<asac> hmm
<asac> k
<fta> nope, it's automatic, every 30min or so
<asac> well. hat thing needs to be stopped ;)
<fta> some huge kde packages are like that since 18+ months
<asac> oh dear
<fta> i reported it a few times in #lp
<fta> you still have chrome/awesome-*, is that expected ?
<asac> yes.
<asac> what i want is two things:
<asac> "packagename"
<asac> "brandingname"
<asac> but well
<asac> in the end i dont mind ;)
<asac> that will chang when i change the branding branch :)
<fta> i mean, awesome vs webbrowser
<asac> yeah ... just saw that
<asac> needs to be fixed in branding branch too
<asac> thats why i didnt do it in this commits
<asac> ok both builds in mt archive finished
<asac> lets see ;)
<asac> hmm takes a bit to publish
<asac> doing a normal upgrade to get that time done ;)
<fta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWDCeEJ9ZfI
<asac> hurry you publisher ... hurry ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bah. reconnect >.<
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, looking at your link now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw, iceowl?
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> i lost track of that
<asac> and it got removed
<asac> fta: i think the build works quite well
<asac> shouldnt have much upgrade issues :(
<asac> Kamping_Kaiser: ill try to upload iceowl this weekend
<asac> i am not yet sure what is really going on
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( oh well. good luck with it
<asac> so far i always had luck ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<asac> at least with debian releases
<asac> and getting things in
<Kamping_Kaiser> mm.
<Kamping_Kaiser> asac, will your awsome browser change go into intrepid?
<asac> as it seems now yes
<asac> depending on what you want it could help you more. if you want to do complex things like renaming everything than we still have more work to do
<asac> fta: now i remember why i wanted a firefox package installed even for "webbrowser"
<asac> because of rdepends
<fta> ?
<asac> well ... atm when you install webbrowser, firefox wont be installed anymore
<asac> so the rdepends that would be perfectly fine (like extensions) will not install anymore
<asac> meaning: either we transition everything :/ .. or we do something less intrusive
<fta> i see
<asac> less intrusive obviously means less clean
<asac> fta: what do you think?
<asac> i guess we need to transition that :) ... no matter what
<asac> everything just leaves us with a half baked solution ;)
<fta> yes
<fta> but is that ok with the freeze ?
<asac> sure ;)
<asac> thats a bug
<asac> its just a depends line fix
<asac> should be covered by the FFe for the new package
<asac> but you never know in advance what release manager tells me ;)
<fta> you should ask 1st before we start a crusade
<fta> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2008/08/27/a-real-space-oddity-arrives-at-pc-pro/
<Kamping_Kaiser> sigh. i hate rainy weather.
<Jazzva> asac, regarding nspluginviewer and flash objects... it seems to happen when someone embeds a flash object from another site. though, it doesn't really make sense to me why would that matter.
<asac> Jazzva: huh?
 * asac is in train .... so with some latency
<asac> Jazzva: are you saying that flash-crashes happen only when flash is embedding content from a different site?
<asac> Jazzva: on a nother front: i talked to cjwatson and mdz and they said that using "webbrowser" as the package name would be ok
<asac> Jazzva: i doubt you have anything against that :)
<asac> so i plan to use that now ;)
<asac> hmm .... ok ... i think in a few minutes ill get off this train
<asac> will be at home in an hour or so
<asac> ok ..  cu later ;)
<Nukeador> It's me or Mozilla.com is not working? neither bugzilla and irc.mozilla.org
<sebner> Nukeador: for me it is
<Nukeador> from US or EU?
<sebner> Nukeador: EU#
<Nukeador> mmmmmmmm
<Nukeador> I have other people from Spain with problems
<sebner> Nukeador: /me is from Austria :)
<Nukeador> strange...
<Jazzva> asac, asac_: Something like that... It happens with almost any embedded youtube video from Youtube on failblog.org, and with (some of the) Flash ads on that site.
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=879423
<armin76> bug 85147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85147 in libcairo "SVG crashes Mozilla Firefox" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85147
<armin76> asac: ^^ reproducible on gutsy
<armin76> i think its related to cairo+xorg-server-1.3
<armin76> thats why you can't reproduce, because you rice :P
<armin76> asac: hardy doesn't crash
<Jazzva> fta, that's related to nspluginviewer 1.0.0, I think
<Jazzva> it happened to me...
<Jazzva> I didn't notice that in 1.1.0, but 1.1.0 has another issue...
<fta> asac, mozilla bug 451185 <== like my compare module in m-d :)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 451185 in Build Config "add a build target to compare bin/ and the package list" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451185
<otro_viajero7> hello where can i find the firefox extensions source code?
<fta> armin76, bumb
<fta> gentoo bug 213782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213782 in launchpad "Address of login page should be unique (dup-of: 156144)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156144 in launchpad "login should be redirected from *.launchpad.net to launchpad.net" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156144
<fta> lol
<fta> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=213782
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 213782 in General Bugs "TRACKER: Gentoo Bugzilla3 Migration" [Enhancement,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-08-31
<armin76> fta2: hrm?
<asac> hi
<asac> *sigh* ... my 1.8.0 branch tree is gone
<asac> wtf
<sebner> asac: \o/
<asac> what did i do with that?
<asac> ok ... i think i have to accept that its gone :(
<sebner> O_o
<sebner> asac: do you have any news when flash 10 final comes? otherwise quickly update to RC as we are past FF!?
<asac> sebner: I dont think there will be a problem with a FFe
<asac> sebner: can you try?
<asac> sebner: are you on amd64?
<asac> we have wierd issues with the new pluginwrapper there
<asac> which i wondered whether flash 10 bumps could cure
<sebner> asac: sry, i386 only
<fta> hm, the FIREFOX_3_1a2_RELEASE in hg didn't work, i got 3.1b1pre
<fta> +tag
<fta> bug in m-d, most probably
<fta> fixed
<asac> pfft ... nwo fortify even strikes me on 1.8.0 backports ;)
<armin76> asac: did you read what i said about that bugreport?
<asac> https://launchpad.net/bugs/85147
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85147 in libcairo "SVG crashes Mozilla Firefox" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<asac> illl look at that once i have figured something out ;)
<persia> fta: Just reviewing the tutorial now.
<fta> persia, cool. as I said, it's a draft. ideas for improvement are welcome
<persia> I think the ISC and WTFPL are probably safe licenses also, although I don't know if any xul apps use them.
<fta> i don't know of any either
<fta> it's a cut-n-paste tutorial for fennec (at least, it was for 0.3), prism is almost like that now but it's not trivial to generalize to any xulapp.
<persia> How does get-orig-source get constructed?  It sounds like there's a bit of a manual process to create the right orig.tar.gz
<fta> right, it's not covered, i need to add a few lines, it's just about adding an include with some vars for mozilla-devscripts' mozclient module
<persia> That makes sense.  Something like what the GNOME folk have done?
<fta> like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head:/src/mozclient/fennec.conf
<fta> based on this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/annotate/head:/README
<persia> Oh my.
<fta> :)
<persia> Firstly, I think it ought make your life easier if you can get fennec.conf to live in the fennec package, rather than in mozilla-devscripts.
<fta> it's possible, that's even how we do it before we merge it into m-d
<persia> Beyond that, it's a heap of specialisation.  I'm sure it makes your life considerably easier, but I wonder if it doesn't make it harder for new people to understand.
<persia> Why have it in m-d then?  Wouldn't having it only exist per-package scale better?
<persia> Anyway, I must head to sleep.  Thanks for showing me that: it's interesting to see other means of automation.  So much of what I do tries to be simple and apply to *every* package that I don't often encounter this sort of thing.
<fta> initially, it was on a .conf file but a .mk with much more magic than get-orig-source, now it could possible to move that .conf back to the package. I need to think about it
<persia> Oh, yeah, having it .mk explains why it needed to be in m-d.
<asac> right. it was supposed to do more magic then it now does
<asac> we could introduce a generic .mk that sources debian/mozclient.conf
<fta> persia, there's still a .mk though, browse http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/files  to have an idea
<asac> fta: what purpose do those have?
<asac> arent they mostly for setting default variables (which mostly shoujld live in .conf)
<fta> no, calling other scripts
<asac> well ... most include mozclient.mk
<asac> which the packages could do on their own (if they want to use  that)
<asac> and compare.mk
<asac> which the packages could source on their own
<asac> too
<fta> it was just a matter of including 1 m-d file in each package, not several
<asac> yeah ... but since its a 1:1 relation it would provide more flexibility
<asac> but well.
<asac> i dont mind as long as you can also provide the .conf and .mk in package
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/shiretoko.png
<XioNoX> hi !
<fta> asac, is it still possible to push ff3.1 to universe despite the freeze ?
<asac> depends
<fta> on what ?
<asac> not sure yet ;)
<asac> but probably on support promisses
<asac> i think motu-release has to agree
<asac> and they are probably unhappy about how we updated gutsy ;)
<asac> but maybe not :-D
<asac> fta: lets rephrase: if i were motu-release, I would make it dependent on whether we do support that after release or not ;)
<fta> you mean backports ?
<fta> it is meant to replace ff3 in a few months so i don't see the problem
<asac> where is it ment to replace ff3 in a few month?
<asac> yes, backports
<asac> gutsy hasnt seen many too
<asac> we had nspr/nss issues, then the backporter skipped doing it when hardy was released
<fta> never heard of this issues
<asac> so most likely we will find someone that does that during intrepid+1 cycle, but then when everybody has upgraded to intrepid+1 and demand drops, nobody will care
<asac> fta: of course you had
<fta> refresh me
<asac> thats why we have the system-nss/nspr business
<asac> in rules
<asac> so one can just respin in gutsy
<asac> which ships lower nspr/nss
<asac> same for cairo
<fta> so we should stay at the stone age ?
<asac> stone age?
<asac> we will be in the middle of the dev cycle when we release
<fta> never upgrade because some old stuff will break ?
<asac> he?
<asac> no ... we dont want to introduce branches that nobody cares about
<asac> and that stay unmaintained
<asac> and i dont see where you read "never upgrade because some old stuff will break"
<fta> my question was about 3.1 in or not, now, we are talking about gutsy and the lack of backports
<asac> we are talking about learning from the past ;)
<asac> ffox 3.0 snapshot was shipped in gutsy and is now unmaintained
<asac> put 3.1 snapshot in intrepid and it will be unmaintained just in the same way
<asac> thats all i am saying
<asac> if there is any reason to believe that this will work better, then i certainly want to upload it  ;)
<fta> ok then. i will keep doing it in my ppa only, i don't care.
<fta> sorry but that doesn't make any sense.
<asac> ?
<fta> that would mean that we can't use universe at all because we cannot commit on doing the backports forever, it's bullsh*t
<asac> fta: well. we dont need to do them forever, just for whatever period universe is supported
<asac> maybe thats just for 6 month
<asac> maybe its the same timeframe that main is supported ... which is 1.5 years
<asac> and 3 for LTS ...
<asac> actually, what we should ask MOTU is what there support promisses are
<fta> and why motus are not doing that ?
<fta> yep
<asac> if they have none and dont care (in praxis), then i dont see a reason why we should care - except for being nice
<asac> fta: thats the point. they could argue that we bring those packages in, thus we should take of them here
<asac> i really dont know about motu attitude. but debian definitly has the attitude, that whatever package you bring into the archive
<asac> its your obligation to keep it maintained for the period where the release is officially maintained
<fta> i personally cannot commit on that
<fta_> reco
<asac> didnt say  anything ;)
<asac> how can we get more contributors?
<asac> from motu ;)
<asac> helping us to do backports for instance ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-24
<gnomefreak> i cant find the power button to my scanner :(
<bdrung_> maybe it has none?
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: it doesnt from what i can tell but xsane isnt seeing the scanner
<gnomefreak> im thinking power cord is bad
<bdrung_> if the scanner has power something should glow
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: nothing is glowing thats what makes me think its power. i changed the usb port just incase it was bad but still no luck
<gnomefreak> i have another one and ill get it later i guess or see if i have another power cord for it
<bdrung_> hm
<andv> bdrung_, who gonna advocate you for DM?
<bdrung_> andv: don't know. i will ask all my sponsors.
<andv> k
<gnomefreak> bug 383670
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383670 in lightning-sunbird "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in strcmp() when using Google Provider extension" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383670
<micahg> gnomefreak: do you know anything about the issue regarding bug 417582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417582 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox can't detect/change KDE default browser" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417582
<gnomefreak> micahg: lack of QT support maybe looking now
<gnomefreak> hats not helpful in the least
<micahg> I didn't know we even had that type of default configurable from Firefox on linux
<gnomefreak> we dont IIRC however why should firefox detect something outside our repos?
<gnomefreak> !info arora
<ubottu> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3388 kB
<micahg> yeah
<gnomefreak> oh it is
<micahg> it's the new KDE browser
<gnomefreak> firefox has no reason to detect that browser
<micahg> that's what I figured
<micahg> that it's handled differently than windows
<gnomefreak> the default browser changes should be made in update-alternatives
<micahg> do we support that at present?
<gnomefreak> update-*?
<micahg> yeah
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu does we dont
<micahg> ah
<gnomefreak> well kind of
<gnomefreak> we have links in our packages for the update-alternatives so you can shoose it from that setting
<micahg> oh, ok
<gnomefreak> s/shoose/choose
<gnomefreak> KDE should have a default browser setting in menu
<gnomefreak> if not that is thier issue
<micahg> they probably do
<bdrung_> andv: now i see why you asked. :)
<andv> bdrung_, why?
<andv> :)
<bdrung_> andv: you apply for it, too
<andv> bdrung_, yeah
<andv> bdrung_, soon a new package revision will be uploaded
<bdrung_> of what?
<andv> bdrung_, so you should find an advocate / attach a changset asap
<andv> bdrung_, of debian-maintainers package
<bdrung_> andv: i have send an email to 8 DDs, so hopefully someone will advocate me.
<gnomefreak> micahg: there maybe a setting in arora to make it default like there is in firefox
<andv> bdrung_, yeah^^
<andv> bdrung_, prepare your changeset then
<bdrung_> andv: do i need an advocate to create the changeset?
<andv> bdrung_, yes
<andv> bdrung_, in the changeset you have to list all your advocations
<bdrung_> ah, ok
<BUGabundo> ola
<fta> gni
<BUGabundo> hi fta
<fta> it's quiet in here
 * micahg has questions, but they are for the man on vacation :)
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> so are you saying asac is the one that brings noise here?
<micahg> no
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> :D
<micahg> just explaining why I'm not making nay
<micahg> *any
<[reed]> armin76: ping
<[reed]> where's asac, hmmz
<[reed]> jdstrand: around?
<andv> [reed], asas is on vacation
<andv> :)
<[reed]> ah
<jdstrand> [reed]: yes
<jdstrand> [reed]: what's up?
<[reed]> jdstrand: msg'd you
<jdstrand> ack
<e-jat> fta : here?
<fta> e-jat, 1/2
<e-jat> half ? :)
<fta> yes
<e-jat> fta is your chromium still having the flash issue ?
<e-jat> is it must me 1 plugin show at about:plugins?
<e-jat> i mean for the flash ..
<fta> e-jat, when i tried, it was crashing, i filed http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20045
<fta> not sure your bug is the same
<e-jat> for me is not crash .. but it cant view/render video from the youtube ..
<[reed]> you should just use Firefox ;)
<e-jat> [reed]: yea :)
<fta> [reed], ff trunk is unusable for me, it just refuses to start
<[reed]> fta: ?
<[reed]> fta: works fine for me
<fta> x64
<fta> 32bit is fine
<[reed]> hmm, you should tell me these things!
<[reed]> do you have ia32-libs installed?
<fta> you disappeared for weeks
<[reed]> you can always e-mail me ;)
<fta> i use x64 at work, and i have better things to do than debug my browser
<[reed]> well, we want Firefox to work everywhere
<[reed]> so, if you can spare some time to debug it, that would be awesome
<[reed]> and hopefully we can get it fixed
<fta> 3.6 is still fine
<[reed]> I use official mozilla.org nightlies for trunk (3.7) on jaunty
<[reed]> but I'm also i686
<fta> well, what could i say? it's been broken for at least a week for me on karmic x64
<[reed]> yeah, well, can you give any more information?
<fta> no crash, no error, no nothing, just no window and i'm back to the shell (when started from a shell)
<[reed]> does gdb say anything?
<fta> strace shows that it starts well, then it releases the lock and exit
<[reed]> hmm
<BUGabundo> I'm on 3.7
<BUGabundo> dailly ppa
<BUGabundo> works ok
<BUGabundo> on 64bits
<fta> nope, gdb does help, it doesn't catch anything
<BUGabundo> only prob: Fullscreen bug
<[reed]> BUGabundo: x86_64?
<[reed]> BUGabundo: fullscreen bug?
<BUGabundo> [reed]: ^^^^
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511080
<[reed]> fta: hmm, could you try building debug?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 511080 in General "exiting from full screen doesnt return to regular window" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<fta> for me, it works only once after each upgrade, the next day in the morning, nada
<[reed]> hmm
<BUGabundo> fta start in safemode, quit, start again it work
<BUGabundo> been like that for 4 months  :(
<BUGabundo> better now in 3.7
<BUGabundo> but still fails to start sometimes
<[reed]> BUGabundo: so, it works 20090816 but not 20090817 ?
<[reed]> heh
<BUGabundo> greasemokey does make it worse
<[reed]> have you filed a bug on that?
<BUGabundo> [reed]: at least one mine on LP
<BUGabundo> [reed]: let me test it again with todays build
<BUGabundo> I haven't done it yet
<[reed]> k
<BUGabundo> I didn't even got updates :\\
<[reed]> need to find a regression range to really figure it out
 * BUGabundo runs $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade 
<BUGabundo> [reed]: that's why I posted the Revision
<BUGabundo> and that's what Dailies are for :)
<[reed]> yeah, so, it works 20090816 but not 20090817 ?
<BUGabundo> right
<[reed]> hmm
<[reed]> maybe mozilla bug 503791
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 503791 in Layout: Form Controls "Drop down menu at page bottom edge not displayed completely" [Minor,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=503791
<BUGabundo> hum??
<BUGabundo> that's not my bug
<BUGabundo> not even close
<BUGabundo> don't start spewing bug, or else  ill start thinking I have them all :D
<[reed]> I'm looking at patches that landed
<[reed]> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/pushloghtml?startdate=2009-08-16+&enddate=2009-08-18
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> [reed]: what would it take to debug what the F**k is causing gmail to kill my firefox?
<BUGabundo> it eats all my cpu
<BUGabundo> prob one of my addons
<BUGabundo> but I disabled them all and still got it
<BUGabundo> it happenes on both ubuntu and debian
<fta> [reed], i also have huge repaint problems with trunk, mostly forums
<BUGabundo> with the daily ppa
<BUGabundo> on 3.6 and 3.7
<BUGabundo> humm I have that too
<BUGabundo> though it was a debian X bug
<[reed]> fta: just trunk?
<[reed]> 3.6 is fine?
<fta> [reed], i assume the new ff is a security update, right? (3.0.14 & 3.5.3)
<[reed]> yes
<[reed]> nothing special
<fta> too bad it's in main, i'm only a motu and i can't update it there
<[reed]> just normal update
<[reed]> scheduled release is September 9th
<fta> maybe with the archive reorg, i will gain that power...
<fta> or loose everything :P
<BUGabundo> eeh
<BUGabundo> you should
<micahg> 3.5.3 has some other fixes unless they were pushed back
<[reed]> security & stability update
<[reed]> :)
<micahg> :)
<micahg> I started tagging the fixed versions in LP since we don't have a system to handle that yet
<[reed]> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.1:.3-fixed
<[reed]> I see 53 bugs fixed
<micahg> I see 42 :)
<fta> 42+11 private?
<fta> :)
<micahg> at least 3 we have in LP
<micahg> including the full screen flash issue
<bdrung_> micahg: 42 :)
<bdrung_> that's the right number
<micahg> bdrung_: [reed]sees 53
<fta> yep, 42 :)
<fta> i mean, "the" number
<[reed]> micahg: reed is also a member of the security group ;)
<micahg> right :)
<bdrung_> fta: :)
<bdrung_> fta: you got it
<fta> sure, 42, the Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything
<micahg> [reed]: is there a document on how  crashes are labeled  in  bmo
<[reed]> micahg: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Triaging_crash_bugs
<micahg> ty
<micahg> that will help to see if it's an upstream issue
<BUGabundo> fta "but what is the question?" ehehe
 * micahg knows...
<micahg> [reed]: is this anything? http://seclists.org/bugtraq/2009/Aug/0194.html
<[reed]> looks like just a DoS... I don't know of a bug in bmo that's tracking it, though
<micahg> do I need to worry about opening a bug for it?
<micahg> or is it not an issue
<[reed]> well, it's an "issue", but I don't know if we're tracking it yet
<micahg> ah, ok
<[reed]> feel free to open a new bmo bug
<micahg> ok
<micahg> mabe later tonight
<[reed]> it's public, but I still would recommend you check the "this bug is a security issue" box so that the security group triages it rather than the normal triagers
<micahg> ok
<[reed]> even though it's public
<[reed]> it just works out better that way
<micahg> I figured I'd open one in Launchpad as well
<[reed]> sure
<[reed]> won't be long before launchpad and bmo can be linked
<[reed]> just waiting on bmo to upgrade
<micahg> really?
<[reed]> yeah
<micahg> that's great
<micahg> how would that work?
<micahg> I could just say push upstream?
<[reed]> afaik, Bugzilla 3.4 supports everything launchpad needs in order to link
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> means you can link bugs
<[reed]> and comments will flow from one to the other
<micahg> ah, well
<micahg> that's good and bad
<micahg> reporters might not always be interested in upstream comments, but I think triagers would be
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-25
 * micahg is always interested
<micahg> [reed]: you might know the answer to this
<micahg> is #developers on imo the best place to ask about components/upstream bug issues?
<[reed]> well, there's #firefox that has a useful helper base
<[reed]> but if you need to get to a core developer, then #developers is best
<[reed]> you can always e-mail me if you have questions and I'm not around
<micahg> ok, great, thanks
<micahg> asac asked me to subscribe  you to a bug
<[reed]> what bug?
<micahg> mozilla bug 511955
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 511955 in Drag and Drop "Incorrect cursor positioning , while using drag and drop" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=511955
<[reed]> the absolute best way to get a bug fixed is to find the bug that regressed it
 * micahg doesn't know how to do that yet
<[reed]> then #firefox, #qa, and #developers are your friends
<[reed]> :)
<[reed]> ok
<[reed]> dinner time for me
<[reed]> later
<micahg> bye and thanks
<fta> are the tons of "XRemoteClient Error" coming from firefox 3.6/3.7 or from something else in karmic?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> e get a bunch of X something
<BUGabundo> not sure that's it
<fta> [reed], ^^
<BUGabundo> [reed]: FYI my Fullscreen bug is still present on todays daily build
<BUGabundo> night
<smeea> hello guys, i'm pleasure of using your nightly builds of firefox3.7 .deb's and i want to know about recent changes like bugfixes, new features and other improvements in firefox3.7 branch. is there any RSS-feed or whatever for this?
<smeea> or i should ask for this in #mozilla?
<micahg> smeea: you can look at mozilla central
<micahg> changelogs for the nightly builds
<micahg> *we do not keep
<micahg> *or have
<micahg> smeea: http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/
<micahg> I believe they have a feed at the bottom of the page
<smeea> micahg: tnx
<LLStarks> fta, has asac been messing with fontconfig recently?
<fta> LLStarks, i don't think so, (he's on holidays), but check changelogs
<gnomefreak> its way to early to compile drivers :(
<gnomefreak> anyone here know anything about setting up lexmark all-in-one. it seems we still dont support lexmark for some damn reason
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: do you know how to set up virtualbox by chance?
<eagles0513875> what u need vbox to do
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: use scanning/printing
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> never really did anything of the sort
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: im looking at the wiki atm
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: if need be there is #vbox
<eagles0513875> channel
<gnomefreak> cant run it not enough memory it seems
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: what you trying to run kubuntu vm
 * gnomefreak getting more nad more pissed off 
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: windows
<eagles0513875> bleh windows
<gnomefreak> thats the only way to use scanning
<eagles0513875> O_O cant you do a lil hacking at it
<gnomefreak> lexmark support for linu sucks badly
<gnomefreak> not really they only give you the .exe no source package
<eagles0513875> i wonder if you can take apart the exe
<eagles0513875> ndiswrapper is only for wifi stuff right
<eagles0513875> anyway im off to lunch
<gnomefreak> nope ndis.. is for wifi drivers
<armin76> [reed]: pong
<rickspencer3> hey guyses
<rickspencer3> I assume that the Japanese build of Firefox has localized links in the Mozilla Firefox folder in bookmarks (point to Japanese instead of English pages)
<rickspencer3> could anyone confirm that for me?
<armin76> [reed]: saw your mail, i'll answer
<armin76> [reed]: ping
<gnomefreak> there its fixed damnit now i just need ink
<[reed]> armin76: pong
<armin76> [reed]: that thing can be more than one person?
<[reed]> armin76: yes, I'd say 2-3 at the max... just the core people involved
<[reed]> anybody know when asac will be back?
<micahg> [reed]: next week
<[reed]> k
<sveinung> andv: hello
<sveinung> I noticed that mozilla-devscripts v 15 now are in Debian
<bdrung> sveinung: yes (the lintian fix release :)
<sveinung> so have you found any new problems with it or is it OK to upload?
<sveinung> (by it, I mean all-in-one-sidebar)
<sveinung> bdrung: Thats the one :)
<andv> sveinung, hi
<andv> sveinung, I need to add something to the branch tomorrow then it's ready
<sveinung> andv: Ok, thank you
<andv> sveinung, for the first upload we need asac
<andv> then I can sponsor you
<andv> myself
<andv> unfortunately asac forgot to upload all-in-one before leaving for vacations
<andv> and he pushed mozilla-devscripts only
<andv> anyway he'll be back in around 6-7 days
<sveinung> andv: OK
<andv> so we just have to wait some days
<jcastro> fta: did one of the chromium guys respond to you? I've got nothing so far
<fta> jcastro, nope
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> fta ping
<BUGabundo> fta can you enlight me on the last comment ? https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=502133
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 502133 in Widget "F11 no longer leaves fullscreen mode" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<fta> BUGabundo, it's a robot
<BUGabundo> an automated post?
<fta> i mean, he closed all the bugs with a script, i've got bugmails for other bugs with the same message
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> so I need to test with todays or tomorrow daily
<BUGabundo> and reopen if not fixed :(
<BUGabundo> twitter just did the same thing to me : http://post.ly/2unm
<BUGabundo> and got something like 8 spam bots on my µblog accounts
<BUGabundo> what's up with *today*? is it bot day?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-26
<jcastro> fta: big gwibber merge happening rsn, shouldn't break dailies but just to let you know
<fta> jcastro, let's hope so, i don't have much time to fix it if it does
<jcastro> ok
<fta> is the one with the ui and the daemon?
<jcastro> yeah
<fta> cool
<[reed]> mozilla bug 512575
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 512575 in Widget: Gtk "Switching out of fullscreen mode and alt-tabbing puts me back in fullscreen mode" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=512575
<plasticmillion> does anyone know what the situation is with branded Firefox 3.5 on Ubuntu?
<plasticmillion> if I pull 1.9.1 and set the config flag for official branding, will I get a branded Firefox?
<plasticmillion> and when will the official Firefox be 3.5?
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: it will have official branding in Karmic but Jaunty will not change
<plasticmillion> gnomefreak: and can I simply build my own?
<plasticmillion> someone told me that there are changes in the sources so that 1.9.1 doesn't build as Firefox even if the build is set to use official branding
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: if you wish but "simply" is not the same for everyone
<plasticmillion> but I haven't confirmed that myself
<plasticmillion> gnomefreak: well building Firefox is not a problem
<plasticmillion> is there something different on Ubuntu from other platforms?
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: feel free to build it but we can not support it officially
<plasticmillion> ok fair enough
<plasticmillion> just out of curiosity, why is 3.5 not being supported on Jaunty?
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: i dont know what other platforms you mean/
<plasticmillion> well I have more experience building on OS X and Windows
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: it is supported in Jaunty but the branding is staying as is
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: than yes it is different
<plasticmillion> gnomefreak: what differences specifically?
<plasticmillion> I mean I build Firefox on Ubuntu all the time but I haven't tried it with official branding
<plasticmillion> I just build Minefield or Shiretoko
 * plasticmillion hopes he got that right
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: you need to change braning in the /debian/ dir. off hand i dont remember what is in rules and *links
<plasticmillion> gnomefreak: is there any documentation?
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: as i recall you need to add the build option in rules. you should be able to get the build option from 3.0 that you need to add
<plasticmillion> --enable-official-branding probably
<plasticmillion> okay well let me try it then... maybe I was misinformed
<gnomefreak> - debian/rules: Added build option --enable-official-branding to build with official branding
<gnomefreak> that is my sunbird change
<plasticmillion> okay, and that will give me Firefox then
<plasticmillion> (not IceWeasel or whatever)
<gnomefreak> we dont package ice*
<plasticmillion> ok
<gnomefreak> plasticmillion: you may also what to change the icon it uses either in rules and links files (i cant recall if FF uses a rule to change icon in rules file
<gnomefreak> )*
<plasticmillion> cool... thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> bug 326897
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326897 in firefox-3.0 "Firefox-3.0.5 crashes when drag-dropping folder bookmark sidebar" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326897
<gnomefreak> !info firefox-3.5 intrepid
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.5 does not exist in intrepid
<gnomefreak> bug 419177
<gnomefreak> damn bot
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419177 in firefox-3.0 "vertical scrolling stops on some forum pages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419177
<jdstrand> fta: hi! I was wondering on the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-3.5-apparmor/+merge/10109?
<bucket529> I need a bit of help with a Brainstorm idea: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/21163/ (Popup help to install a Flash player). Is this reasonable? Already implemented? Considered and rejected?
<fta> jdstrand, i'll have a look later today (after work), sorry, it passed below my radar
<fta> bucket529, it's already in ubufox
<jdstrand> fta: thanks :)
<bucket529> fta: OK, already implemented, thanks.
<ejat> fta : http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=20045 <-- no updates at all :(
<fta> ejat, are you sure you have the same problem?
<fta> ejat, does it crash for you? i mean, not the whole browser, jsut the plugin process. you should have a fresh /var/crash/_usr_lib_chromium-browser_chromium-browser.*.crash
<DanaG> Hmm, how do I get Firefox not to try to do the profile migration?  I want to have both the firefox dir and the firefox-3.5 dir point at the same actual profile, for when I boot Jaunty... but each time I start it, it insists on bringing up the migrator.
<micahg> DanaG: that is not a good idea
<micahg> what 3.5 does to a profile is not guaranteed to work with 3.0
<DanaG> What i mean is, firefox 3.5 in jaunty uses the firefox-3.5 dir, not the "firefox" dir.
<DanaG> Unless there's now a backport.
<micahg> no, that's correct
<micahg> it's also not advisable to go between Ubuntu versions
<micahg> as plugins and libraries will be different
<DanaG> It's worked fine in the past.  I just want to get rid of that migrator.
<DanaG> I'll deal with any other brokenness myself -- and not file bugs on it, as of course it'll be my fault.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and when I had the firefox-3.5 dir be a symlink to the firefox dir, it moved it, so I had a symlink pointing at itself.
<micahg> so, it prompts you for the migrator every time?
<DanaG> Yeah, because anything but "ask me later" moves files around.
<DanaG> It'll either make a firefox-3.0-replaced, or a firefox-3.5-abandoned.
<micahg> DanaG: please file a bug in firefox-3.5, I believe this should only happen once, but our main developer is on vacation
<micahg> we'll take a look next week
<DanaG> hmm, I'll file it this evening, when I get a chance.
<micahg> great, thanks
<DanaG> Hmm, what should it be about?  The lack of a "don't touch my files" option?
<DanaG> The specific wording is:
<DanaG> summary, rather:  "Do you want to import [firefox 3.0], replacing [firefox 3.5 alpha/beta]?"
<DanaG> buttons:  keep 3.5, decide later, import settings.
<micahg> DanaG: I would think the fact that it runs more than once is the actual bug
<micahg> per user that is
<DanaG> I'd tried moving the firefox-3.5-abandoned back to firefox-3.5, and it reran the migrator.
<micahg> right
<micahg> so, I think that's the bug, that it runs multiple times
<BUGabundo> ola
<binarymutant> hiya, I'm running Songbird-1.2.0 and was wondering what all the talk about xulrunner needing to be patched is about, as I haven't seen anything too buggy :/
<micahg> binarymutant: songbird uses a custom version of xulrunner
<micahg> that's why we can't include it in ubuntu
<binarymutant> ah okay, thanks for clearing that up for me :)
<binarymutant> does anyone know which songbird bug I should follow on their bts?
<fta> binarymutant, what for?
<binarymutant> the "songbird uses a custom version of xulrunner"
<fta> the ubuntu bug is linked to the upstream bug
<binarymutant> ah ty :D <-- blind
<fta> hm, not the right one
<fta> I'm not sure their is one then..
<fta> stevel, Mook_sb, ^^
<binarymutant> "Please package Songbird into a .deb file and get it included in the official Ubuntu repository." that's not really a bug... :/
<binarymutant> ah
<bdrung> binarymutant: but ubuntu handles that as bugs, too.
<binarymutant> bdrung, I'm not sure I understand :D
<bdrung> binarymutant: it's a "need-packaging" bug :)
<bdrung> binarymutant: in debian is it a itp (intend to package) bug
<binarymutant> bdrung, upstream shouldn't handle that bug I wouldn't think the "please package songbird" bug. But what about the xulrunner bug? I'm guessing because songbird uses a lower version than the one in karmic
<bdrung> binarymutant: yes, that shouldn't be forwarded to upstream
<binarymutant> ah it was :/
<binarymutant> I'm just wondering where the bug that keeps songbird out of the repos is
<micahg1> binarymutant: it's discussed in the debian and ubuntu bugs
<micahg> getdeb.net has packages
<Mook_sb> hmm, I'm unaware of the upstream bug to suck less on the XR front
<binarymutant> Mook_sb, I couldn't find one
<stevel> i don't think we have one :(
 * stevel goes to file one
<stevel> http://bugzilla.songbirdnest.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17708
<ubottu> bugzilla.songbirdnest.com bug 17708 in Platform: XULRunner "[xr] Upstream all XULRunner patches" [Major,New]
<binarymutant> stevel, ty :D
<micahg> [reed]: do you have any idea where the code for mozilla bug 488605 is?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 488605 in General "XMLHTTPRequest Randomly Fails with Status Code 0 During Reload/Refresh and/or Multiple Requests" [Critical,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488605
<mconnor> micahg: see Smaug's comments
<micahg> yes, but I don't know how to find it in the code base based on that comment
<micahg> can I do a code search on mozilla-0central?
<Mitch> micahg: http://mxr.mozilla.org/
<mconnor> sure can
<micahg> mconnor: Nice :)
<micahg> thanks Mitch
<micahg> I think I found it
<micahg> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/toolkit/mozapps/update/src/nsUpdateService.js.in#2243
<mconnor> um
<micahg> no?
<mconnor> that's code specific to the update service
<micahg> oh
<micahg> oops
<micahg> guess I should look in which file I'm in...
<mconnor> yes...
<micahg> this seems better: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/content/base/src/nsXMLHttpRequest.cpp#1226
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-27
<AnnonyMouse> hi guys. did an update to my thunderBird last week, & since then my header info bar has dissapeared
<AnnonyMouse> any ideas?
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> which header info bar/
<AnnonyMouse> on my mail view window/pane (below my subject/sender/date list), where it shows the msg, that bar that shows the header info, like the subject, date, sender, tags, etc
<micahg> it shouldn't have changed it
<micahg> did you check your settings under View
<AnnonyMouse> yea. been through it all. think it may be a bug or bad update.
<AnnonyMouse> Eventually I'll migrate to TB 3, but this is just a tad annoying for now
<micahg> AnnonyMouse: maybe try reinstalling the package?
<AnnonyMouse> yea.... was really hoping it was a simple setting so that I can avoid having to do that. will have to do a complete purge & reinstall, and may end up being a bigger complication than just living withthe bug...
<micahg> nah, just reinstall the package in synaptic
<micahg> it won't affect your profile
<AnnonyMouse> aptitude reinstall u recon?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> try that
<AnnonyMouse> i should probably move 2 evolution @ some point....
<micahg> why?
<micahg> TB is nice :)
<AnnonyMouse> yea... i rly like it. been using it 4 ages...
<AnnonyMouse> like the fact that I can use many FF plugins too
<micahg> yep
<AnnonyMouse> (except NoScript)
<micahg> just disable HTML by default
<AnnonyMouse> pity about mailbox.inc
<AnnonyMouse> i use TB to read my RSS's
<micahg> Ah, I used to do that
<micahg> TB3 fixed some bugs with that
<micahg> ok, I have to go, I'll be back on in a couple of hours if you're still having trouble
<AnnonyMouse> i should b fine, thnx
<micahg> fta: how can I test a build of firefox-3.7.head?
<fta2> micahg, er? not sure i understand. why not install the one from the ppa?
 * micahg is testing a change for a bug fix
<fta2> a fix not in the branch?
<micahg> yes
<fta2> branch the branch, add your stuff on top and bzr bd --merge it
<micahg> I branched to a local copy
<micahg> but I"m wondering how to build/get the orig.tar.gz
<micahg> I think the problem is I'm trying to build using yesterday's tarball
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> why does it keep tryinig to upload a 34MB tarball?
<micahg> nevermind
<micahg> that's the directory
<micahg> ok, I'm hoping it works now
<micahg> I wanted to test the patch before merging
<micahg> s/patch/fix/
<fta2> get the last tarball from the ppa, and update your local changelog accordingly
<micahg> I linked the mozilla daily ppa as a dependency
<fta2> why are you uploading?
<micahg> need a test build
<micahg> don't want to build locally
<fta2> oh
<micahg> created a new mozilla test ppa
<micahg> for me
<micahg> https://edge.launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/mozilla-test
<fta2> i have 2 bzr aliases for that
<fta2> bzr alias ppa="bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --orig-dir=../tarballs/ --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta2> bzr alias ppa2="bd --merge --build-dir=../ppa --orig-dir=../tarballs/ --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sd -kB6EE20E8'"
<fta2> i do bzr ppa to create a package with the tarball
<fta2> and bzr ppa2 when i don't need to push the tarball
<fta2> -sa vs -sd
<micahg> I'm hoping that linked the mozilla daily ppa will keep me from needing the tarballs
<fta2> then i dput the *changes from ../ppa
<micahg> what does bd --merge do?
<fta2> it merges the debian dir with the tarball to create the proper directory, then you can build or create a source package from there
<fta2> the branch is not enough as it doesn't contain the sources
<micahg> ah, where do I get bdd?
<micahg> bd?
<fta2> bzr-builddeb
<fta2> i think asac made a tutorial once
<micahg> ok
<micahg> cool
<fta2> look at the classroom minutes
<micahg> but I'm still hoping I don't need the tarballs :)
<fta2> you need to have it locally, but you should not need to upload it
<micahg> I'll find out in an hour
<micahg> I managed to upload my branch to LP last night
<micahg> fta, you're correct of course, I'll have to play with bd later
<jcastro> fta: around?
<fta> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> fta: nm, figured it out
<fta> jcastro, i see some patches landed in the gwibber packaging branch, is it ready? should I respin the dailies?
<jcastro> fta: doesn't hurt to try
<fta> [reed], is modules/distribution.js gone?
<[reed]> not sure
<fta> jcastro, hm, my bot says there's no change. did someone move the branch(es)?
<fta> [reed], my build failed today: dh_install: firefox-3.7 missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/firefox-*/modules/), aborting
<[reed]> hmm
<jcastro> fta: ah, I don't think lp:gwibber is pointing to the new stuff yet
<fta> [reed], yesterday, there was just /usr/lib/firefox-3.7a1pre/modules/distribution.js
<jcastro> fta: lp:gwibber/trunk
<fta> jcastro, hm, the packaging uses lp:gwibber
<Mook_sb> fta: did you mean .jsm? the .js lives in components/ (and appears to be gone)
<fta> Mook_sb, eh? my error is when building ff trunk, not songbird
<Mook_sb> fta: yes, and I was referring to browser/ in m-c :)
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1192135
<fta> between r32030 and r31978
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> [reed], something's wrong
<fta> [reed], search for "Removing unpackaged files..." in both http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30909179/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090827r32030%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/30874616/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.firefox-3.7_3.7~a1~hg20090826r31978%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<fta> build/buildd/firefox-3.7-3.7~a1~hg20090827r32030+nobinonly should not be there
<fta> mozilla 463605
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 463605 in Build Config "make Mac OS X packaging use a packaging manifest (like Windows and Linux)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463605
<fta> diff of the 2 build logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/260511/
<fta> -/usr/bin/perl -I../../xpinstall/packager -e 'use Packager; Packager::Copy( "../../dist", "../../dist/firefox-3.7", "packages-static", "unix", 1, 0, 1);'
<fta> +/usr/bin/perl -I../../xpinstall/packager -e 'use Packager; Packager::Copy( "/build/buildd/firefox-3.7-3.7~a1~hgXXXXX+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/browser/installer/../../dist", "/build/buildd/firefox-3.7-3.7~a1~hgXXXXX+nobinonly/build-tree/mozilla/browser/installer/../../dist/firefox-3.7", "packages-static", "unix", 1, 0, 1);'
<fta> this seems wrong
<fta> [reed], http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/0bd17bd1cbaf#l3.1
<fta> [reed], i won't fix it in ubuntu, it's a regression from mac
<[reed]> fta: the bug affects ubuntu, though, correct?
<fta> it affects anyone using make install
<[reed]> can you file a bug on it at least? you don't have to add a patch. I'll make sure somebody gets on it asap.
<fta> [reed], mozilla 513067
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 513067 in Build Config "install regression" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513067
<fta> jcastro, ken's commit went to ~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging, my dailies are based on ~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging.trunk :(
<fta> commitS
<[reed]> fta: Is this via "make install" or "make package"?
<fta> hm, make install
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-28
<yva> Hi, is there a ppa for firefox and thunderbird for intrepid?
<ejat> yva: yeah
<ejat> yva: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<micahg> yva: they are in intrepid
<micahg> what versions are you looking for?
<yva> oh yeah but that's the daily release
<yva> I just look for the stable one
<micahg> firefox 3.0 and TB 2.0.0
<micahg> .are in intrepid
<yva> 3.5 is stable now no?
<micahg> with the latest security revision
<micahg> yes
<ejat> yva: yes
<micahg> but we don't have a build for intrepid for stable 3.5
<yva> wo how can I install it on intrepid,
<ejat> :(
<micahg> 3.0 will continue to receive security fixes on intrepid
 * micahg suggests upgrading to jaunty if possible
<yva> micahg> yep but I would like to test weave etc
<micahg> you can try the dailies then
<yva> mmh it's problematic as my laptop is quite old and I'll upgrade soon
<yva> how about Ubuntuzilla?
<micahg> idk
<micahg> we don't support it
<yva> ?
<yva> support or recommend?
<micahg> support
<yva> and what do you think about it?
<micahg> idk about it
<yva> k
<yva> and will you have a build for 3.5 on intrepid at some point?
<yva> and will you have a build for 3.5 on intrepid at some point?
<micahg> not sure
<micahg> since intrepid is EOL in April, probably not
<micahg> but can't say for sure
<yva> ok
 * micahg would prefer 3.6 in karmic to 3.5 in intrepid
<yva> do you know how  the official ubuntu rep are updated?
<micahg> well
<micahg> that's not it
<micahg> firefox-3.5 isn't in the intrepid repos
<micahg> firefox-3.0 is
<micahg> it's a separate package
<micahg> ok, I need to get some sleep now
<micahg> yva: I'll be on around 17:00 UTC if you have more questions
<yva> UTC?
<yva> GMT?
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> close enough
<yva> micahg> european habits ;)
<yva> ok thanks
<micahg> ok
<eagles0513875> hey all
<ejat> !ping fta
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping fta
<fta> ?
<fta> ejat ?
<ejat> fta: i cant see "Inspect Element" when right click
<fta> ejat, install chromium-browser-inspector
<ejat> owh ok ..
<ejat> thanks ..
<ejat> :)
<fta> ejat, is flash still broken for you?
<ejat> fta: its ok now ..
<ejat> how about u ?
<fta> it's fine since i've added a workaround
<fta> stevel, Mook_sb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/350781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350781 in totem "Add Karaoke Mode to remove vocals from audio (and display lyrics?)" [Wishlist,New]
<stevel> O.o
 * stevel wonders if there is a gst element for that
<Mook_sb> stevel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/350781/comments/3 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350781 in totem "Add Karaoke Mode to remove vocals from audio (and display lyrics?)" [Wishlist,New]
<stevel> neat
<fta> there are other bugs like that, like bug 135926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 135926 in exaile "Crossfade support" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/135926
<jcastro> fta: http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/089a3652cbcd5558#
<jcastro> does this sort of answer the question you sent via email?
<fta> jcastro, i can't see an answer there. it's the same request
<jcastro> well, the one guy says he'll discuss with the other guy offline
<jcastro> man, no mail from those guys
<jcastro> at least [reed] and co have the courtesy to tell us no to our faces. :p
<fta> i pinged someone yesterday
<fta> he had no clue either
<fta> btw, gwibber 2 is broken for me
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261174/
<jcastro> looking
<BUGabundo> not broken here, just filled with bugs
<BUGabundo> ohh and won't run on jaunty
<BUGabundo> won't show jaiku, qaiku is empty, etc
<fta> hm, 4th start, at last, i see dents, but tons of python errors
<BUGabundo> no errors here AFAICS
<BUGabundo> have you restarted it yet?
<fta> 5 times
<fta> themes are no longer used?
<BUGabundo> I miss my old dark theme :(
<fta> i thought 2.0 baked long enough before it landed, but apparently, far from enough
<BUGabundo> it wasnt
<BUGabundo> I've been testing it weekly
<BUGabundo> did not expect it to land
<BUGabundo> I bet it has to due with FF
<fta> hmm; openarena unplayable, once again.
<fta> brb
<fta> hm, what is that update-apt-xapi thing?
<BUGabundo> hum it's a synaptic tool from mvo
<BUGabundo> its does a quick search
<BUGabundo> instead of the FULL search
<fta> it's been sucking all my cpu since the reboot
<fta> 9 min ago
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> usually its very quick indexing packages
<BUGabundo> your system triggered a bug
<BUGabundo> file it and ping mvo
<fta> it just stopped
<BUGabundo> heh
<BUGabundo> its afraid to be squashed :)
<fta> lol
<fta> now updatedb, damn
<fta> that thing also runs for more than 20 minutes
<BUGabundo> haahahahahaahahahaah
<BUGabundo> ahhh right
<BUGabundo> mid night
<fta> stupid anacron
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> mine takes like 2 min or so
<fta> it kicks off a few mins after reboot, bring my disks to their knees
<BUGabundo> $ time sudo updatedb
<BUGabundo> real	0m8.964s
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> either you are a lier
<BUGabundo> or I'm a neat freak
<fta> my disks are almost all full
<fta> with something like 5 billion files
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda2             289G  146G  129G  54% /
<BUGabundo> man I love single partition disks :)
<fta> until they are full
<BUGabundo> LVM FTW
<jcastro> fta: he's fixing the thing you pastebinned
<fta> why are my notifications now on the middle / right of the screen?? grrr
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> its a Feature now
<fta> jcastro, excellent, thx
<BUGabundo> we will have to have it until end setember
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> eh?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/419894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419894 in notify-osd "notify-osd images appear at the middle right of screen" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> look at the invalid
<BUGabundo> like _they_ did with multisearch
<BUGabundo> put it on Public and let the poor fellow suffer and test :(
<jcastro> fta: he's pushing now
<jcastro> BUGabundo: if you don't want to deal with change then don't test the development release, that's what it's for
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> I already expected some one to say that
<BUGabundo> I understand it jcastro
<BUGabundo> be assured I do
<BUGabundo> but *when* feedback is strong, one would expect thing to be reverted ASAP
<BUGabundo> instead thing seem to stay here, nagging users for weeks
<jcastro> I would expect it to get fixed at the same rate other bugs get fixed
<BUGabundo> we are Humans
<BUGabundo> we may be testing to assure Release is in good condition, but please don't make us suffer for it
<BUGabundo> jcastro: well its not a bug, it's a Featured
<BUGabundo> it was introduced
<BUGabundo> it can be as easily removed
<BUGabundo> see the diff?
<jcastro> right, so feature freeze was yesterday and one day after you're pissed because it's not fixed?
<fta> well, i'm more annoyed by notifications over full screen movies or games, rather than by their position in other situations
<BUGabundo> fta: actually im one of those that would like that to happen on some situations
<BUGabundo> right anyting on fullscreen will hide them
<BUGabundo> jcastro: did i say I was pissed?
<BUGabundo> some how you tend to be to aggressive to me
<BUGabundo> no idea why
<BUGabundo> I'm such a nice and easy going gyt
<BUGabundo> *guy
<jcastro> I am not being aggressive
<BUGabundo> well, sorry, you sounded
<BUGabundo> now and in the past
<jcastro> I'm just wondering why you expect bug fixes in the development distro when everyone's been working on feature development until yesterday
<BUGabundo> no idea why :S
<jcastro> I am never pissed, I don't hate anybody!
<BUGabundo> jcastro: ohhh I'm just the _tail_
<BUGabundo> you should see +1 a few hours back
<BUGabundo> oh great, good to know :)
<BUGabundo> I'm the same
<fta> reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Outside%20the%20bubble  i don't understand where those "should" come from, it doesn't say why center is better
<BUGabundo> there were even to _users_ trying to make packages to _fix_ it
<BUGabundo> and hosting them on one click servers LOL
<jcastro> if someone cared that strongly they would fork it
<fta> well, *sigh* i don't really care in fact, i have other cats to beat up
<jcastro> like when no one could get the buttons on the notifications
<BUGabundo> jcastro: AFAIK mac_v did state his mind
<BUGabundo> but was ignored
<BUGabundo> well right now, besides that bug^Wfeature,  the one making me dizzy is the one of GNOME removing icon
<BUGabundo> no idea what does guys are smoking
<jcastro> you can turn it back on
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-29
<BUGabundo> I read the bug
<BUGabundo> but I rather not
<BUGabundo> so I can file bugs on apps
<BUGabundo> that aren't fine
<fta> jcastro, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gwibber-committers/gwibber/trunk/revision/396 "Don't try to use wnck if it isn't installed", what is wnck?
<fta> jcastro, should i respin the bot?
<fta> $ ps auxw | grep -c defunct
<fta> 64
<BUGabundo> eh
<BUGabundo> 2
<fta> 2+tons of ssh
<penguin42> does firefox observe --sync or similar to run in synchronous X mode?
 * penguin42 drops a pin
 * asac sends greets sitting at a bar :)
<mac_v> asac: hei... have a min for just one small doubt :)
<penguin42> ah drunk in charge of an irc client
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> not yet drunk though
<asac> mac_v: whats up?
<penguin42> do either of you know if firefox observes --sync or similar?
<asac> i will be back on monday european afternoon for more extensive things
<asac> penguin42: i think so
<asac> penguin42: the bad window startup crash?
<mac_v> i'm running valgrind for  nautilus memoryleaks  , I'v run it for ~5hs and my nautilus-memcheck use is now 20% ... shall i stop now? would the info be sufficient?
<asac> mac_v: memcheck on its own consumes a lot of mem
<asac> so you cannot really defer from it
<penguin42> asac: Cool; no - it's a crash with nspluginwrapper.  If I kill nspluginwrapper and then reload firefox dies as of the last few weeks
<asac> penguin42: what error are you getting? bad window?
<penguin42> asac: Yes after the reload
<asac> mac_v: did you use nautilus extensively? if so it should be ok
<mac_v> hmm... :( , for me, usually nautilus consumes 10% memory on its own after 24hrs , but now since its running via memcheck i dont know how to differentiate
<asac> mac_v: if you did the normal usage in the meantime it should be enough
<penguin42> asac: I'm used to nspluginwrapper/flash dieing but normally ff carries on, especially if I kill the nspluginwrapper
<mac_v> regular file operations , yeah i did that
<asac> mac_v: but usually you have to tell it to use always-malloc to get good results
<asac> mac_v: give it  a try
<asac> save the output you get
<mac_v> i'm using malloc $ G_SLICE=always-malloc G_DEBUG=gc-friendly  valgrind -v --tool=memcheck --leak-check=full --num-callers=40 --log-file=valgrind.log nautilus
<asac> mac_v: sounds good
<asac> penguin42: yeah so have you tried --sync?
<penguin42> (the other problem is that gdb'ing firefox takes to the whole of X out)
<penguin42> asac: No, I haven't yet - I was just checking if it did it
<mac_v> asac: ok... thank you :)
<asac> penguin42: from what i know it works. at least --sync makes some X errors harder to reproduce and i managed to get some good backtraces
<penguin42> yeh it's getting good backtraces that's the important - finding out who was nasty enough to create a bad window
<asac> however for serious debuggign you usually need a debug build though
<penguin42> sure
<asac> yeah ... ok out again ... wife waiting and doesnt agree that i should do computer on holiday :) ... talk to you guys on monday!!
<asac> greets to all that were not here :)
<penguin42> have a good one
<asac> thx
<penguin42> damn this thing just won't die with --sync
<fta> dtchen, hey, since my last reboot (yesterday), i can't watch any movie correctly, the sound is ok, but the video freezes, restarts in fast mode, then slows down, freezes, etc.. any idea?
<dtchen> fta: which app, which output plugin?
<fta> dtchen, mplayer, ao=pluse
<dtchen> if you're using the ppa version of PA, i know about the memchunk crasher and udev "no sound cards" symptoms
<fta> hm, i had to kill pa twice today, lost sound
<dtchen> ah, that must be the ppoll() issue
<dtchen> that's next on my plate to debug
<dtchen> known upstream - Red Hat/Mandriva/Ubuntu folks involved
<fta> 1:0.9.16~test6-30-g300384-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev1
<fta> should i downgrade? i'm not sure if it's p-a, the new kernel or something else, so many things changes the last few days
<penguin42> current kernel/pa seems to be doing good for me - probably best in a long time
<fta> it clearly regressed for me
<dtchen> 38-g8bf2-0ubuntu1~
<dtchen> is the latest in the ppa. if that's still problematic, try reverting to the stock Karmic version, and if that combination still fails, drop linux-image back to -7.27 or -6.26
<dtchen> what's maddening about debugging this stuff is that running PA via gdb makes things "work" :-(
<penguin42> dtchen: Like this ff crasher I have that doesn't seem to exhibit with --sync
<fta> dtchen, ok, upgrading then
<BUGabundo> hi
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I've not seen any comments on those migration script comments of mine - I hope it gets some work prior to release
<BUGabundo> :(
<fta> good, today's gwibber no longer barks at me
<BUGabundo> heheh
<BUGabundo> but stll sucjs
<BUGabundo> mine seems to be stuck at 8h ago and won't update
<BUGabundo> I'm really close to downgrade
<BUGabundo> current version doesn't seem to add anything, just probs and lack of features
<fta> BUGabundo, avatars are no longer cached?
<BUGabundo> yah I noticed
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/261633/
<fta> [reed], ff trunk still broken :P
<BUGabundo> broken how?
<fta> BUGabundo, broken as in not building
<BUGabundo> ahh
<fta> i have 100 times more users of chromium than of firefox-3.7 :P
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> *times* ?
 * BUGabundo redenting
<fta> no
 * BUGabundo shrugs
<fta> is the update-manager broken?
<BUGabundo> what isn't at this point?
<BUGabundo> fta: what would it take to get statusnet deb into karmic now that we are past FF?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Software-Update.png
<fta> empty?
<BUGabundo> fully updated? ehe
<BUGabundo> $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> any different?
<fta> it says 5 updates available
<fta> The following packages have been kept back:
<fta>   cupsddk mysql-client stardict stardict-common stardict-gtk
<fta> hm
<BUGabundo> full-upgrade then
<BUGabundo> and see if it does something evil
<BUGabundo> I don't get that
<BUGabundo> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<fta> if i force stardict:
<fta> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<fta>   gnome2-user-guide scrollkeeper
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> better not
<BUGabundo> and wait for depency to be rebuild
<fta> scrollkeeper is a pig
<fta> stardict 3.0.1-5
<fta> Published in karmic-release on 2009-07-20
<fta> hm
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/stardict
<fta> cupsddk is broken because of cups-ppdc
<fta> *sigh*
<BUGabundo> hehe I forced the upgrade on those
<penguin42> damn, running with --sync and mozilla has stayed up for hours
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> that or, safe-mode, quit, start FF
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-08-30
<penguin42> hurrah it finally went - with a BadAccess and I have a core
<penguin42> oh that was possibly from IcedTea and well, that's flaky as hell
<BUGabundo> fta: yeah gwibber is just burping a lot :(
<[reed]> fta: ping
<fta> yes?
<[reed]> fta: to make shaver happy, can you do a build with the patches from mozilla bug 463605 backed out and see if it works?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 463605 in Build Config "make Mac OS X packaging use a packaging manifest (like Windows and Linux)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=463605
<[reed]> as in, backout http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/0bd17bd1cbaf and http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/5baf439a991a
<[reed]> and try a build
<fta> [reed], i sure can, but i don't see what is opaque in my build logs
<[reed]> fta: I agree, but please do it
<[reed]> it'll appease shaver
<[reed]> fta: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513067#c12
<[reed]> also that
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 513067 in Build Config "install regression" [Normal,New]
<fta> [reed], the reason it fails is really simple, there's an absolute path somewhere. this is a make install DESTDIR=debian/tmp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/261696/
<[reed]> can you say that in the bug?
<fta> [reed], so line 67+ are all wrong
<[reed]> explain exactly
<fta> [reed], done. it's a misery to revert the patches, more patches have been applied on top already
<fta> hm, it's also wrong in dist/
<fta> [reed], commented, twice. it's 4am, i'm off now
<[reed]> thanks
<rugby471> hi guys
<rugby471> trying to create a patch for a bug in firefox
<rugby471> however I can't seem to get quilt to work for me
<rugby471> I have done apt-get source firefox-3.5
<rugby471> gone into that directory and extracted the archive as mozilla/
<rugby471> however when I try to do 'quilt push -a'
<rugby471> it says No file to patch.  Skipping patch. for all the patches
<rugby471> any help?
<rugby471> don't worry I managed to write the quilt patch manually
<BUGabundo> hey
<fta> BUGabundo, your redent lost the \ ?
<BUGabundo> darn xmpp bug :(
<fta> ripps, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/ppa-scripts/revision/119
<micahg> fta: can there be only one package that provides the meta package xulrunner-dev?
<fta> no
<micahg> ok, I'm trying to verify stuff for the karmic transistion
<micahg> and xulrunner-dev is still provided by xul1.9 in the .head branch
<micahg> is this ok?
<fta> yes, the version is lower than 3.5 so it's fine
<micahg> ok
<fta> i meant 1.9.1
<micahg> so, as long as xul1.9.1 provides it, we're ok?
<fta> i think so
<micahg> ok
<fta> well well well, my bot is starting to look good, may be time to package it
<fta> [reed], 4th day red
<BUGabundo> oooooh
<[reed]> fta: he respondede
<[reed]> -e
<[reed]> you could respond
<fta> [reed], to say what? he admitted he made the change causing the regression, now what?
<[reed]> well, let's see what he has to say
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-30
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: hey, can you ping me when you commit your changes to 3.6.head (the changelog still says UNRELEASED and I saw the maverick update today)
<jdstrand> fta: hey. can you explain the gyp/chromium-browser relationship again? I am testing the chromium update in -proposed but I don't have gyp installed and it isn't getting pulled in
<jdstrand> fta: is it just for building chromium?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, it's just for building it
<gnomefreak> ok chromium is pissing me off the way it handles importing bookmarks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, we branched lp:firefox/3.6 for maverick (lp:~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.maverick)
<chrisccoulson> although i'm starting to think we should just merge the changes back in to lp:firefox/3.6 now, as it's getting confusing
<chrisccoulson> so, you can just commit what you like ;)
<gnomefreak> anyway to import bookmarks and it not add an import section?
<gnomefreak> ^^chromium
<Dimmuxx> gnomefreak: It doesn't add them to an import section if don't have any bookmarks added
<fta> jdstrand, it's like autoconf, it turns .gyp files into makefiles (or scons files)
<fta> jdstrand, it's needed, the reason for the upgrade is that the gyp syntax evolves pretty quickly, and they also keeps adding features (likes checkers)
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: it does here. it wont add them to the bookmarks section without adding import. do i need to remove the links on th toolbar?
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: give me a minute i am uploading a screenshot
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: http://img691.imageshack.us/f/screenshotecb.png/
<gnomefreak> it seems .json cant be added so its .html that i used
<Dimmuxx> gnomefreak: maybe it only works properly on first run then
<Dimmuxx> because the first time I imported from firefox it worked as it should
<gnomefreak> i closed it and reopened it and its the same
 * gnomefreak will try again
<Dimmuxx> first run as it in with no profile in your home folder
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: k
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the profile :(
<Dimmuxx> .config/chromium
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> that is really an odd place to put it
<Dimmuxx> nah it's the gnome way to do things
<Dimmuxx> most apps ignore that suggestion though
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: thanks that worked. is this a bug?
<gnomefreak> shouldnt it work without a new profile?
<Dimmuxx> no it's probably a feature
<Dimmuxx> if you import bookmarks later you probably want to get them in a specific folder and not mess with your already added ones
<gnomefreak> ok
<Dimmuxx> an extension/addon that synced firefox and chromium bookmarks+history would be nice though since I switch between them
<gnomefreak> i agree and i do the same
<gnomefreak> anyone having problems with chromium + launchpad home page map?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yeah, it seems it doesn't work in any browser
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: chromium gives me an error firefox didnt
<chrisccoulson> firefox gives me the same error as chromium
<gnomefreak> oh i didnt get it let me try again
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: it does now
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak - bug 624981
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624981 in launchpad-registry "The Google Maps API server rejected your request (affects: 33) (dups: 6) (heat: 171)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624981
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> jdstrand, what is test-browser.py?
<jdstrand> fta: in lp:qa-regression-testing
<jdstrand> fta: the security and QA teams have scripts to test stuff
<Dimmuxx> any more specific eta on the beta ppa yet btw?
<jdstrand> fta: one is test-browser.py-- which basically hand holds you through a series of tests
<jdstrand> fta: it is requires (a lot of) user interaction, but it works ok
<fta> hm, it's a huge branch
<jdstrand> yes, it is
<jdstrand> it's more than just test scripts, there is all kinds of data too
<jdstrand> (for the test scripts)
<fta> 550M
<fta> seems very firefox oriented
<jdstrand> fta: it was written initially for firefox
<jdstrand> fta: you can do 'test-browser.py -E -e chromium-browser'
<jdstrand> fta: but yeah, it is a work in progress
<jdstrand> fta: I actually fixed the version check but only just now checked it in
<jdstrand> well, by fixed, I 'skipped' it
<gnomefreak> are we still planning ff4.0 for maverick?
<fta> lol, http://video.nytimes.com/video/2010/08/26/technology/personaltech/1248068922024/the-kindle-3.html
<micahg> chrisccoulson: bug reports on your day off? :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i thought i should do something today ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: heh, well, Firefox was approved a few hours ago, so we should know soon if something went horribly wrong, I'll look over bug reports tonight when I get home to make sure there are no regressions
<micahg> wow, a universe package pushed through 3 minutes after uploading :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah we should be ok for 3.6.9. there doesn't seem to be any issues for this release
<chrisccoulson> not sure if you want to push seamonkey 2.0.7 to maverick or not?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, I guess I could do that :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that one is ok to do, and if you're lucky, it might get processed quickly too ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll do it later tonight then
<chrisccoulson> micahg - you'll need to use the tarball already in the u-m-s PPA for lucid
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, will do
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I still need to fix that cairo issue :-/
<chrisccoulson> i've not looked at that issue yet, is it quite a difficult one to fix?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: mThebes needs to be dropped
<micahg> I guess I keep pushing it off because I'm afraid of doing it wrong, I should just bite the bullet and do it soon
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-08-31
<gnomefreak> micahg: what was the reason for not shipping ff4 in Maverick?
<gnomefreak> people were asking today
<micahg> gnomefreak: not ready yet
<gnomefreak> ok so 11.04 than
<gnomefreak> thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, but it'll be in firefox-stable
<gnomefreak> ok so i can send people there?
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, well it won't be updated until 4.0 is released since 3.6.x is in all releases at the moment
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll have a beta up soon, just don't know when yet
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'll update /topic when I know more
<micahg> I've been trying to keep it up to date with the latest stuff
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks. i may update #ubuntu+1 topic if more people ask
<gnomefreak> i get updates every day or 2
<micahg> gnomefreak: they were spoiled with hardy and joaunty
<micahg> *jaunty
<gnomefreak> yeha but they are both close to EOL. should we really bother with them
<micahg> gnomefreak: not what I meant
<micahg> gnomefreak: hardy had 3.0 before release and jaunty had 3.5
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<micahg> gnomefreak: we won't be doing that anymore :)
<gnomefreak> sorry forgot about that
<micahg> we'll use the PPAs to give people early looks and save the archive maintainence
<gnomefreak> we 3.6 is intended to run its course than EOL. only 4.0 will will continue the update cycle
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're hoping to get to april 2011 so we don't need to update hardy and karmic
<micahg> then jump lucid to the newest 4.x release
<micahg> and maverick
<gnomefreak> do we really want to reomve 3.6
<gnomefreak> remove
<micahg> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> jump lucid to  4.x  is that with 3.6 still there
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, that's why we move to unversioned source packages
<micahg> xulrunner-1.9.2 will remain though for the apps w/out insecure coontent
<gnomefreak> right so we are not going to wait for 3.6.x to reach EOL
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, we will
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> we're hoping that won't happen until april 2011 though
<gnomefreak> i thought 3.6 EOL was closer to this time next year
 * gnomefreak checks to see what version i have
<micahg> gnomefreak: probably not, should be 6 months after 4.0 release
<gnomefreak> 3.6.10~hg20100828r34553
<gnomefreak> i cant believe we are on 3.6.9 already
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, it's been out for 7 months, 3.6.5 was skipped and 3.6.6/3.6.8 were chemspil releases
<gnomefreak> yeah i remember 3.6.5 was skipped
<gnomefreak> ok i cant view my bookmarks in chromium unless i go to bookmark manager
<gnomefreak> not having fun with chromium today
<gnomefreak> ok using the incognito window shows them as it should but normal window does not have a way to view them
<gnomefreak> even safe mode doesnt show them. is there a setting im missing?
<gnomefreak> found it
<gnomefreak> ok here we go. crosses fingers and upgrades again
<Dimmuxx> http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/ pretty cool chrome demo site
<gnomefreak> that is cool
<gnomefreak> i stand by my word when i say update-manager sucks its way too slow
<[reed]> where's asac when I need him
<micahg> [reed]: idk, can I help with something?
<[reed]> I need his mobile broadband skills
<micahg> oh
<[reed]> can't get my verizon mobile broadband working on my new work laptop
<[reed]> works in windows, sadly :(
<micahg> [reed]: is this relavent? http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/52729
<cherricerra> is it necessary to download latest thunderbird to upgrade from old one?
<micahg> cherricerra: please be more specific?
<cherricerra> i downloaded 3.1 and am trying to run it and cant seem to get it
<micahg> cherricerra: from where?
<micahg> cherricerra: what is your old version?
<micahg> what version of Ubuntu?
<cherricerra> 9.01
<micahg> cherricerra: we don't have an upgrade path yet from TB2 to 3.1, that's why it's not in the thunderbird-stable PPA yet, I hope to get to it soon
<cherricerra> ok thanks so im out of luck
<cherricerra> i guess i could still get the calendar add on though?
<micahg> cherricerra: you can upgrade to 3.0.6 in the thunderbird-stable PPA, then you'll get the 3.1 upgrade when we push it
<micahg> cherricerra: you have to download the calendar extension from mozilla at the moment, I can point you to the 64 bit build if you need
<cherricerra> that would be great
<micahg> cherricerra: sure, which build, 3.0 or 3.1?
<cherricerra> does it have to match the version of tb i have now?
<micahg> cherricerra: yes, unfortunately
<cherricerra> no lie i'm a newb im not even sure which i have
<micahg> cherricerra: go to about thunderbird
<[reed]> micahg: well, I was hoping I could get network-manager to just work
<[reed]> sigh
<micahg> [reed]: you might be able to, I'm no n-m expert
<cherricerra> 2.0.0.24
<micahg> cherricerra: you should just install from the repo then
<micahg> cherricerra: it's called lightning-extension
<cherricerra> ok thanks
<cherricerra> i run into all kinds of problems not being able to upgrade to 10.04 is what i keep getting told
<cherricerra> appreciate the help
<micahg> cherricerra: np, come back anytime
<gnomefreak> micahg: any chance you can post the FF4.0 info <not making it into 10.10 before next cycle> i would like to have a link to refer people to. i added it to topic in #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> its not real important. atm i cant do it, not until i read guide on Mutt
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, there isn't really anything written down anywhere for you to quote
<chrisccoulson> it won't be in maverick because it isn't released in time ;)
<gnomefreak> i know that i just cant fit that in /topic for +1
<chrisccoulson> why does it need to go in to the topic there? do people keep asking about it?
<chrisccoulson> realistically, it never was really going to make it in to maverick
<gnomefreak> yes and they are getting annoying with the questions
<chrisccoulson> just ignore them ;)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<chrisccoulson> but, certainly don't send them in here ;)
<gnomefreak> hell no
<chrisccoulson> i would have thought it would have been obvious to most users why maverick ships with 3.6
<gnomefreak> its stable?
<chrisccoulson> it's stable now, but still changing a lot ;)
<gnomefreak> libgirepository1.0-0 is still an issue it seems
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i thought they pushed most if not all to 4.0
<chrisccoulson> well, there's certainly been quite a lot of under-the-hood changes in the last couple of weeks or so (because they completely broke our packaging)
<chrisccoulson> IMO, it's too much of a moving target to consider even having it in universe
<gnomefreak> oh nice of them to do that for us
<chrisccoulson> (which some people have been asking for)
<gnomefreak> we did that a while ago with 3.5 IIRC
<gnomefreak> its was unstable version in universe and stable in main
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that was before PPA's were a viable alternative though
<gnomefreak> yep
<chrisccoulson> PPA's just suit the current workflow much better (we don't have to bother with freezes and other distro milestones)
<gnomefreak> yep
<gnomefreak> ill brb i need a damn smoke again
<gnomefreak> !rtfm
<ubot2> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gnomefreak> !no rtfm is <reply> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, rtfm, or rtm are not welcome in this channel Period.
<gnomefreak> !rtfm
<ubot2> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gnomefreak> is there a reason why chromium keeps asking me if i want to set it to default when it already is? everytime i open chromium it asks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just poked the release approver for mozilla again about the NSPR bug
<chrisccoulson> micahg - thanks. yeah, we need to resolve this soon
<chrisccoulson> so, has in-tree nss/nspr been upgraded to 3.12.7/4.8.6 in 1.9.2?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but it isn't actually required technically
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so if I don't get an answer, I'll patch it to work with NSPR 4.8
<micahg> and we can push in the morning to security PPA
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds ok. although i'm wondering if it would be safer to use the new version (to avoid having version skew between the different copies of nspr on the system)
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if there are any plugins running in firefox that link against nspr
<chrisccoulson> might be worth checking that and make sure you don't end up with 2 copies in memory
<micahg> chrisccoulson: enigmail links against nspr (thunderbird 3.1 also affected)
<chrisccoulson> it would be worth checking that then
<chrisccoulson> ah
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, that doesn't matter, your case does though since Firefox builds its own nspr
<chrisccoulson> actually, thunderbird uses system nspr
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right :)
<micahg> typing faster than brain...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'm thinking of cases where firefox pulls in it's own nspr, and then a plugin linking with nspr also pulls in the (different) system copy
<chrisccoulson> although, LD_LIBRARY_PATH should stop that from happening
<chrisccoulson> bbiab
<chrisccoulson> heh, i just pushed the breakpad patch for our daily builds, and it's been pushed to mozilla-central now
 * chrisccoulson backs it out again
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, BTW, weave/sync is built against system nspr
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, crashreporter failed on 3.6.x
<micahg> dailies
<chrisccoulson> oh, i will take a look at that then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and I have the gnome-shell wrapper installing now, I just need to test it (not sure how until after I upgrade)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i suppose we can just add a version check and disable the crashreporter on the old releases
<chrisccoulson> i'm not even submitting the symbols for the 3.6 dailies anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, but you are for the point releases
<chrisccoulson> i'm only submitting 4.0 dailies for maverick, and 3.6 maverick release and lucid security
<chrisccoulson> i'll ask ted if he's interested in 3.6 dailies
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, can I make a beta 5 PPA then for Firefox 4.0 and you can push the symbols for that?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: beta 5 is scheduled for next monday, so I figure I'll push them all up that day, do you know if upstream uses official branding on the betas?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think they do
<chrisccoulson> (they do on the windows build i tested anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, if I have time I'll rename to firefox-next, otherwise, I'll branch 4.0 to firefox-next.head so we have a PPA release branch
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure about the rename yet, as we need to work out how to do the profile migration
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why not the same way as before?
<chrisccoulson> i think it gets more complicated when we don't use version numbers, so we need to figure that out
<micahg> oh, we'd have to do firefox-trunk at the same time
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, the issue I can see if beta participation
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think it gets more complicated to migrate users then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I was thinking, maybe the profile and the binary link can be auto generated based on the first point version number (i,e 3.6, 4.0, 4.1) from debian/changelog
<chrisccoulson> yeah, possibly. i'll have a think about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, if you decide by the weekend, I'll prepare beta 5 :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-01
<magcius> micahg: ping
<micahg> magcius: hi
<magcius> micahg: what's the pkg-config package for libmozjs?
<sri> howdy all... does anybody know how I can get the firefox-js pkgconfig file going?
<sri> it's a requirement for building gjs for gnome-shell
<micahg> magcius: mozilla-js
<magcius> micahg: has it changed recently¿
<micahg> sri: no it's not
<magcius> micahg: for us it is.
<micahg> magcius: who are you? :)
<sri> micahg: well it's what jhbuild is telling me..
<magcius> micahg: I'm a gnome-shell contributor?
<magcius> micahg: gjs looks for firefox-js
<magcius> micahg: additionally, you may want to look at http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/tree/tools/build/jhbuildrc-gnome-shell#n46
<micahg> that doesn't exist, it should be mozilla-js
 * micahg checks debian
<magcius> hm, looks like it's mozilla-js on my system too
<sri> yeah, I have that as well, but I think mozilla-js requires mozilla-nspr
<magcius> micahg: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gjs/tree/configure.ac#n102
<sri> or mozilla's version of nspr to be succinct.
<micahg> yeah, it requires nspr
<magcius> sri: there's only one nspr: it's the "NetScape Portable Runtime"
<micahg> magcius: yep, that's what Debian and Ubuntu package
<magcius> micahg: what about xulrunner-js?
 * micahg is checking
<magcius> micahg: see the configure.in script
<micahg> yeah, it's part of libmozjs for xul1.8
<micahg> BTW, I finally have the wrapper installable so there shouldn't be any more can't run gnome-shell in maverick
<micahg> I just need to test it before uploading
<magcius> micahg: we still have to support old versions :)
<magcius> micahg: ok, any reason why it looks like the package check is failing?
<sri> xulrunner-js is part of libmozjs for xulrunner 1.8?
<micahg> magcius: what error are you getting?
<micahg> sri: yes, at least in Ubuntu through karmic
<magcius> micahg: I'm not on Ubuntu, sri is getting:
<magcius> micahg: well, pkg-config/gjs is complaining that firefox-js is not found
<magcius> micahg: which means that it can't find either mozilla-js or xulrunner-js
<micahg> well, is xulrunner-dev installed?
<sri> yeah it's looking for firefox-js which doesn't give a lot of hits in google.
<micahg> sri: what Ubuntu release?
<sri> I hvae xulrunner-2.0-dev installed
<sri> I have lucid
<sri> 10.04
<sri> I think I have some moz ppa's installed.
<magcius> sri: ls /usr/lib/pkgconfig/{mozilla,xulrunner}-js.pc
<micahg> sri: oh, I don't have that installed ATM
<sri> I have no xulrunner-js.pc
<sri> but mozilla-js.pc exists.
<magcius> it SHOULD find that
<sri> 2
<magcius> sri: mozilla-js-2?
<micahg> sri: right xulrunner-js.pc is gone in lucid
<magcius> I wonder why people didn't get this error earlier
<sri> only mozilla-js.pc exists.
<magcius> sri: when did it start happening?
 * micahg isn't familiar with PKG_CHECK_EXISTS syntax yet
<sri> um.. I think about 3 weeks ago.
<micahg> sri: pkg-config --exists mozilla-js && echo 1
<sri> does not echo 1
<micahg> hmm
<magcius> sri: do you have 64-bit?
<micahg> sri: try install xulrunner-dev
<sri> no, I'm using 32-bit
<micahg> which will be 1.9.2 on lucid
<micahg> we haven't started trying to build w/2.0 yet, so I have no idea if there are issues
<sri> I'm getting thata package form this ppa:
<sri> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/
<micahg> sri: yep, I help maintain that :)
<sri> :)
<micahg> sri: we'll probably start trying to test build later next month after final freeze (Sept 16)
<sri> hmm.. I have some package conflict.
<micahg> sri: yeah, you have to remove 2.0 to install 1.9.2
<sri> it conflicts with xulrunner-2.0-dev
<sri> looks like you're way ahead of me.
<sri> I'll dpkg -r it
<micahg> sri: do you need it to work with 2.0 ATM?
<sri> I doubt it.
<micahg> they're at beta 5
<sri> excellent work on firefox4.. I'm very happy with it.
<micahg> sri: I have to run, I'll be back in about 90 minutes or so
<magcius> micahg: what exactly have you done so far?
<micahg> magcius: will you be here in 90 minutes
<magcius> micahg: certainly
<micahg> magcius: I'll tell you then :)
<micahg> bbiab
<sri> so pkg-config --exists mozilla-js && echo 1 still doesn't echo 1. :)
<micahg> sri: magcius: firefox-js is from Firefox 2
<magcius> magcius: ok.
<magcius> er
<magcius> micahg: ok
<micahg> magcius: so what was your question before?
<magcius> micahg: not much, just smalltalk.
<magcius> micahg: I'm curious why he still doesn't have mozilla-js
<magcius> micahg: even though he has /usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-js.pc
<micahg> magcius: he should if he installed xulrunner-dev
 * micahg will have to investigate
<magcius> micahg: he said he did.
<magcius> sri: you installed xulrunner-dev, right?
<micahg> oh, this is new then
<sri> magcius: I did
<sri> micahg: oh, really/ firefox2? bleah.
<sri> we shouldn't depend on such an old version
<micahg> sri: dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | grep mozilla
<magcius> sri: no no, we're not
<micahg> sri: dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | grep pkgconfig
<micahg> that's better
<magcius> sri: it uses firefox-js as a last resort
<sri> ah ha.
<sri> so maaybe firefox-js is a red herring
<magcius> sri: no, it's not a red herring
<micahg> sri: yeah, if you get it, you have a problem with your install :P
<magcius> micahg: I hate Ubuntu because of Debian :P
<micahg> magcius: huh?
<micahg> Debian also has mozilla-js
<sri> so, what should we do here?  all I got now is still the same aas before mozilla-js.pc
<magcius> micahg: APT
<micahg> apt ftw!
<sri> dude, apt is da shizzle-love.
<magcius> Wait wait.
<magcius> Why do you guys love apt?
<micahg> sri wait, so it works or no
<sri> let me try compiling gcj
<magcius> micahg: basically, if you upgrade a package, it won't mark it as upgraded
<micahg> magcius: dependency calculation, self contained packages, PPAs
<micahg> magcius: why do you need it marked as upgraded
<magcius> micahg: the first two, package managers have done since 2002
<magcius> micahg: because you want to install it, you'll remove half your desktop.
<magcius> er
<sri> sorry, I meant gjs
<magcius> if you want to remove it
<magcius> micahg: you can't downgrade AFAIK
<micahg> magcius: ah, yeah, well if you have it from another repo, you can
<magcius> micahg: PPAs are basically a hosted repository. The fact that you need a server dedicated to it and building is to show you how complicated it is.
<micahg> magcius: I can also build it locally in pbuilder
<micahg> PPAs let me share
<sri> I'm still having problems, but I think firefox-js is the wrong way to look at this
<micahg> sri: what's the output of the command I gave you
<sri> micahg: can you re-paste?  is this the one with the echo 1?
<micahg> sri: dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | grep pkgconfig
<sri> oh right, yeaha I did that.
<sri> so the relevant one is:
<sri> /usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-js.pc
<micahg> sri: I'm assuming you have pkg-config installed?
<sri> indeed
<sri> otherwise the gnome-shell toolchain is going to break.
<sri> I used to do a lot of compiles since the gnome 1.x days
<micahg> pkg-config --exists mozilla-js && echo 1
<sri> anywayas, Ichecked the configure.ac file to see whata it was checking for
<magcius> sri: we already established that :P
<sri> the comment sys tht it checks for mozilla-js first, then xulrunner-js, anad firefox-js lasat.
<magcius> sri: yep.
<magcius> sri: run pkg-config --exists mozilla-js && echo 1
<sri> yeh, it doean't print "1" at all
<sri> and it should because it is in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/
<micahg> sri: something's wrong
<sri> as we establieshed in the dpkg -L xulrunner-1.9.2-dev | grep mozilla
<sri> output
<magcius> sri: echo $PKG_CONFIG_PATH
<sri> I just did a env | grep PKG
<sri> and there is no pkg_config_path defined
<magcius> sri: env won't show it
 * micahg doesn't have that set either
<sri> it is blank
<magcius> Something's wrong then
<sri> really? env should show it..
<micahg> magcius: pkg-config output should work
<sri> yeah looks like it.
<micahg> sri: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xulrunner-1.9.2-dev
<sri> mozilla-js                       JavaScript - The Mozilla JavaScript Library
<micahg> maybe there's a trigger that was misseD?
<sri> is what pkg-config --list-all hs
<sri> okay, I"ll try tht.
<magcius> sri: huh
<micahg> sri: that's even weirder
<micahg> sri: and you're on lucid?
<sri> yep
<magcius> sri: reboot
<sri> oaky, let me do one other thing.. I ran this from a regulra shell.
<magcius> sri: regular shell == tty?
<micahg> sri: what shell?
<sri> from jhbuild, which sets env values, I'll try your commands gain
<sri> jhbuild let's you exec a shell
<micahg> ah
<micahg> yeah, try from a terminal
<sri> this is my PKG_CONFIG_PATH under jhbuild
<sri> PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/home/sri/gnome-shell/install/lib/pkgconfig:/home/sri/gnome-shell/install/share/pkgconfig:/usr/share/pkgconfig:/usr/lib/pkgconfig
<sri> I ran: pkg-config --exists mozilla-js && echo 1
<sri> and I still got nothing
<sri> it's trying its best to screw with me, I swear.
<magcius> sri: can you pastebin your /usr/lib/pkgconfig/mozilla-js.pc?
<sri> sure
<micahg> the only patch we have for gjs is an ltmain patch
<sri> http://pastebin.ca/1930226
<micahg> sri: sudo aptitude install xulrunner-dev=1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<micahg> so they did bump nspr :(
<sri> oh is that wht the problem is?
<sri> I was looking at that nspr thing
<sri> becuse that failed earlier.
<sri> I tried to link firefox-js to mozilla-js to see what it would do
<micahg> sri: you only have nspr 4.8.4
<micahg> sri: should still fial
<micahg> fail
<sri> yeah it still fails
<micahg> we're going to need to bump nspr
<micahg> sri: but if you install the version from lucid-security, it shoudl work
<sri> how do Iget that particular package ?
<sri> let me check my sources-list
<micahg> sri: I gave you the command before
<micahg> sri: sudo aptitude install xulrunner-dev=1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<sri> oh I did that already.
<magcius> micahg: wait what?
<magcius> micahg: they bumped NSPR in pkg-config but you didn't?
<micahg> magcius: that's in the daily PPA
<sri> micahg: do I need to get rid of xulrunner-2.0?
<micahg> sri: you already did that
<micahg> sri: I was talking about the 3.6.10pre daily
<sri> that's what I thought too, but apt-get upgrade wants to upgraade it.
<micahg> sri: upgrade what?
<magcius> micahg: wait, what?
<magcius> micahg: so he reinstalled firefox from repo, but it didn't update the pkg-config file?
<sri> micahg: Thttp://pastebin.ca/1930228
<micahg> magcius: I think the issue was he was using the one from the daily that requires nspr 4.8.6 which is only at maverick atm
<sri> well crap, dpkg -l tells me that xulrunner-2.0 still exists.
 * sri gets rid of it.
<micahg> magcius: xul-2.0 is fine
<magcius> micahg: but he uninstalled the PPA...
<magcius> micahg: and THIS is why I hate PPAs.
<sri> no no, I didn't do that yet.
<magcius> ...?
<magcius> er, this is why I hate APT
<micahg> magcius: well, hopefully, I'll be able to make a plugin for software-center to at least handle the mozilla PPAs
<micahg> magcius: BTW, there's ppa-purge to get rid of a ppa
<micahg> it downgrades :)
<magcius> micahg: but that's limited to PPAs.
<sri> the PPAs can be confusing, which iswhy you should know what you're doing when you add it.
<magcius> They shouldn't be confusing. They should WORK.
<micahg> magcius: we're working on it :)
<sri> well.. no.. because PPAs are bleeding edge, they'll introduce instability
<magcius> sri: they shouldn't introduce bugs in a package manager
<micahg> magcius: I use apt-pinning so I don't get unwanted stuff from PPAs
<sri> as soon as you add a PPA, you're off the reservation
<micahg> magcius: I want to write a plugin for SC to make it easily configurable for people
<magcius> wait, wait, if you're a bug tester, you can't have support?
<sri> micahg: yes, that's wht I should do.
<micahg> magcius: PPAs are supported by the people who make them
<magcius> I'm so confused.
<magcius> What exactly happened?
<sri> magcius: it's like using someone elses git brnch
<magcius> No, no.
<micahg> sri: do you want all PPAs to require explicit install?
<magcius> I'm not talking about bugs in the software. I'm talking about why removing a PPA didn't reinstall the pkg-config file
<sri> I'm not sure I understanad what you mean.
<micahg> magcius: he didn't remove the PPA :)
<sri> magcius: ah yes, that's a problem, you have to apt-get purge or something like that.
<sri> but in this case, I didn't purge it..
<sri> so, if I remove your PPA, micahg will it fix the problem?
<sri> will I lose firefox4? :D
<micahg> sri: yes, that's why I'm suggesting explicit install either for that PPA or all PPAs depending on your preference
<magcius> micahg: why can't he keep the daily?
<sri> nod
<magcius> micahg: it should still have a mozilla-js package, right?
<micahg> magcius: he can with apt-pinning (the 1.9.2.10 daily will break ATM)
<magcius> micahg: do you not have a recent NSPR in that PPA?
<micahg> magcius: yes, but that's not the issue
<micahg> magcius: we don't keep a daily nspr
<micahg> magcius: we'll bump in the repos
<magcius> micahg: do you have a backlog for a recent nspr?
<sri> so, what is the right step in getting the nspr from lucid-security?  I'm not sure how to do that..
<micahg> sri: no, the xulrunner-1.9.2-dev from lucid-security
<sri> I'm okay to wait for nspr to be bumped if it will happen in the next couple of daays
<micahg> magcius: it's only required for 3.6.9/1.9.2.9 and up
<sri> micahg: ah, okay
<micahg> sri: add http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/486575/ as /etc/apt/preferences and you won't be prompted to upgrade firefox 3.6 or xulrunner to the daily versions
<micahg> just run sudo apt-get update afterwards
<sri> done
<sri> there is stil the matter of getting the lucid-security xulrunner-dev right?
<micahg> sri: you said you did that already
<micahg> sri: if you have 1.9.2.8 that's the correct version
<sri> ok
<sri> but the mozilla-js.pc file still requires the same nspr version
<micahg> sri: :(
<sri> actually, looking at the pc file I have
<sri> Version: 1.9.2.10pre
<sri> Requires: mozilla-nspr >= 4.8.6
<sri> let's do that command again
<sri> ok, let's see what it did now
<micahg> mine requires 4.8.4
<micahg> sri: yeah, you need the 1.9.2.8
<sri> hm.. looks like 1.9.2.8 doesn't really change the pc file
<sri> Setting up xulrunner-dev (1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) ...
<sri> I ran the aptitude command from above
<micahg> sri: sudo aptitude install xulrunner-1.9.2-dev=1.9.2.8+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1
<micahg> oops
<sri> and it installed xulrunner-dev again
<sri> but the pc file doesn't seem tohave changed
<micahg> xulrunner-dev is a transitional package :)
<micahg> try the command I just gave you
 * micahg thought it would pull in xulrunner-1.9.2-dev...
<sri> that looks a lot better from the output
<sri> Version: 1.9.2.8
<sri> Requires: nspr >= 4.8.4
<sri> woo!
<sri> gcj passes configure!
<sri> er gjs
<micahg> \o/
<sri> I totally owe you guys a beer
 * micahg will make sure nspr is bumped for 4.8.6
<sri> you put a lot of time into it, I really appreciate the help
<micahg> oops, 3.6.9
<micahg> sri: np
<sri> of course now gtk3 is broke so no rest for the wicked :)
<sri> glad we got pinning in there so we don't have any more breakage.
<micahg> sri: personally, I pin all PPAs at 450 except for certain ones, all below 500 except mozilla-security which I want to override the repos, that way, I only get what I want from the PPA and nothing else
<magcius> And THAT'S why I hate APT from a tech support perspective. AND why you never use a one-armed man to teach a lesson.
<micahg> magcius: well, that's why I want to make pinning easier from software-center so it *is* supportable :)
<magcius> micahg: I don't believe in creating hacks to fix broken software :)
<micahg> magcius: it's not broken, it works very well, there's just not an interface for it that regular users can easily use :)
<sri> micahg: nod
<[reed]> grumble
<[reed]> now on maverick
<[reed]> but there are bugs
<micahg> [reed]: with?
<[reed]> the kernel
<[reed]> and gobi-driver
<micahg> oh :(
<micahg> once again, I can't really help with those
<[reed]> hehe
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> I just want my mobile broadband to work
<fta2> micahg, chrisccoulson: could you please have a look at http://codereview.chromium.org/3221007/show ? there are some questions about ubuntu's firefox package(s)
<fta2> (in the comments)
<micahg> fta2: looks right I think
 * micahg didn't read the messages yet, sorry
<fta2> there are questions about the locales
 * micahg needs to create a google account for this
<micahg> fta2: answered
<fta2> thanks
<dupondje> Thunderbird doesn't give any popup here anymore when new mail arrives ... any idea whats causing that ?
<gnomefreak> the coolins extension for Chromium doesnt work. it says it doesnt support Linux yet
<gnomefreak> i cant do anything with thunderbird
<gnomefreak> this time i can connect to 5 emails. going to gmail.com i can login just fine.
<micahg> gnomefreak: maybe gmail limits the # of connections?
<gnomefreak> micahg: no it doesnt as it works sometimes and was working fine for maybe 4-5 months
<gnomefreak> this started agin recently
<gnomefreak> !dpkglock
<ubot2> Factoid 'dpkglock' not found
<gnomefreak> !lock
<ubot2> Factoid 'lock' not found
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> ok think i fixed teh chromium default setting
<gnomefreak> s/teh/the
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, I would've preferred guidance rather than do what you want :-/
<gnomefreak> you cant use custom it seems. you have to use chromium from drop down
<chrisccoulson> micahg - from ted?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah
<gnomefreak> micahg: for example it seems to work this time
<micahg> as you pointed out, that would explain why maverick builds in the dailies
<gnomefreak> oh this is good. upstream  lost a l10n contact. thunderbird and calendar. seems he took a big work load off others
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, which is it, patch the file or bump NSS and NSPR?
<gnomefreak> nope damnit chromium is still prompting me to set as default and it already is and has been for a while
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm ok with patching the file
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll try a test build then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: where's the tarball for xul192?  I see it released in the changelog
<chrisccoulson> micahg - which changelog? we haven't done a release for xul1.9.2.9 yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, I'm seeing things then ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i do have a tarball, but it's probably quicker for you to create a new one than for me to upload it somewhere
<micahg> k, generating
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> patch applied, lets see if it builds :)
<micahg> \o/ it seemed to work, now to try on maverick, bbiab
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, xul1.9.2 built ok then?
<chrisccoulson> feel free to just upload to maverick
<chrisccoulson> it will sit in the queue until after the beta release then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll do it tonight, I just want to test w/maverick pbuilder (first test was lucid)
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll do the same for thunderbird then
<micahg> chrisccoulson: and I'll add the patch upstream and request landing
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that should make umd green except for prism (I still need to look at it) and ff3.6 (you need to look at it (breakpad))
<micahg> s/breakpad/crashreporter/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that ones being tracked in mozilla bug 591331
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 591331 in Breakpad Integration "Allow Linux dumper to work on PTRACE-hardened kernels (Ubuntu 10.10)" [Normal,Reopened] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591331
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, so our side is fixed, but upstream needs to fix then?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no flags set
<chrisccoulson> micahg - well, half and half. we are carrying the patch that was landed on mozilla-central and then backed out because it fails with gcc4.3
<micahg> chrisccoulson: right, but you didn't request review on the new patch
<fta> ok, bye bye sbnc, i use bip now
<gnomefreak> fta: is there a way to bypass the set as default option in chromium? it is set as default but it keeps asking anyway
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<Dimmuxx> any easy way to run 32bit firefox in 64bit ubuntu? I'm so tired of this flash mess :/
<micahg> Dimmuxx: no
<Dimmuxx> too bad
<Dimmuxx> maybe time to use a pae kernel instead then
<micahg> Dimmuxx: what video card?
<micahg> I haven't had issues since I upgraded to lucid
<Dimmuxx> core i3 gpu ;)
<Dimmuxx> the issue is when right clicking on some flash stuff
<Dimmuxx> it locks up firefox
<Dimmuxx> works great in 32bit
<Dimmuxx> try right clicking when in google street view for example
<Dimmuxx> be sure to have a terminal with killall npviewer.bin ready ;)
<micahg> Dimmuxx: lucid?
<Dimmuxx> yes
<micahg> Dimmuxx: try the 2.11 driver from x-updates PPA
<Dimmuxx> so you are saying it's a video driver issue?
<micahg> Dimmuxx: possibly
<Dimmuxx> it happens to ati users too
<Dimmuxx> I'm pretty sure it happens with nvidia too
<micahg> ATI KMS is pretty broke in Lucid I thought
<Dimmuxx> does it work for you?
 * micahg tries in a clean profile
<Dimmuxx> I don't see why this specific issue would be video driver related
<Dimmuxx> micahg: updating drivers didn't fix it
<fta> i don't have any problem with flash & chromium, neither maverick 32 not 64 (using the 32bit plugin with npviewer)
<Dimmuxx> right clicking doesn't work at all for me in chromium beta on google maps street view
<Dimmuxx> it doesn't seem to register it at all
<micahg> Dimmuxx: well, it doesn't work for me either, nspluginwrapper 1.3.0 might fix it, but I haven't had time to get it to build in Ubuntu yet
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I've seen a bug about this before
<Dimmuxx> micahg: okay, the proper solution would be to force adobe to release a 64bit version again ;)
<micahg> 1.  you can't force adobe to do anything, 2 that's unlikely since there aren't many 64 bit browsers in the windows world
<micahg> Dimmuxx: the proper solution might be to use a 32 bit plugin-container for flash
<Dimmuxx> 32bit oopp would probably work yes
<dupondje> Somebody here noticed Thunderbird doesn't give any popup when new mail arrives ?
<micahg> dupondje: what releasE?
<micahg> and waht version
<dupondje> maverick
<dupondje> latest :)
<micahg> :(
<dupondje> 3.1.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<micahg> dupondje: well, is there an option to disable it?  I still see them on Lucid w/3.1.2
<micahg> dupondje: the old style popup
<dupondje> there is a setting to disabled it, but its enabled ...
<dupondje> no sound neither btw
 * micahg hasn't tested sound in TB3.1 yet
<micahg> dupondje: sound is an old bug, just don't remember if it was fixed for 3.1
<dupondje> quite boring I don't see any notice when new mail arrives :p
<dupondje> so no idea how to solve ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-02
<micahg> dupondje: not offhand
<dupondje> where is the 'default' sound saved btw ?
<micahg> dupondje: idk, I turned it off almost immediately on Linux (over 2 yrs ago) so I never played with it
<dupondje> heh :)
<dupondje> well sound doesn't really matter
<dupondje> popup would be cool ^^
<kancerman> what settings changed in the dailies to make firefox 4 betas completely incompatible with AMO extensions ??
<fta> asac, one of the g-o-s rule in the network-manager ppa has been failing for weeks, could you please ping whoever is concerned? i tried but got no answer
<axx_> hi all
<axx_> has anyone been using Mail Tweak for Thunderbird?
<axx_> I installed yesterday and now TB won't load completely, it gets stuck after I enter the master password
<axx_> all I did was reorganise the account order
<axx_> ohhh this is ugly, it appears the only reason TB was freezing was because another user was logged… now that I've logged the other user out TB loads fine, even without -safe-mode
<micahg> kancerman: not all extensions, there was a version bump though, so it takes time for extensions to catch up
<lfaraone> micahg: hmm. if my package sugar-firefox-activity doesn't modify firefox at all, no custom vendor.js, no XPIs or themes of any sort, but the result looks different just because of the GTK theme that Sugar runs in, is that okay?
<micahg> lfaraone: I still don't have all the details for the branding deal, maybe asac can answer?
<lfaraone> asac: ping.
<fta> chrisccoulson, jdstrand, mdeslaur: fyi "[Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 261: linux/stable (5.0.375.127 -> 6.0.472.53)"
<lfaraone> http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/7913/screenshotey.png  is what it looks like in Sugar with no modifications.
<lfaraone> which is god-awful, you can't read the bookmark text, etc.
<mdeslaur> fta: 6.0 needs NEW packages you mentioned?
<fta> mdeslaur, yes, *-codecs update (maybe gyp too, i have to check) and libvpx (NEW in lucid)
<jdstrand> what a pain
<jdstrand> and perfectly timed since the -proposed update just got copied today
<fta> none are used by anything else atm
<fta> at least, until firefox is bumped to the one supporting webm
<fta> as i said, lots of security fixes: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/09/stable-and-beta-channel-updates.html
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: ^^
<jdstrand> fta: if you are planning to provide these updates for lucid, can you ping me and mdeslaur when you have packages ready and we will build in the ubuntu-security-proposed ppa? we will need a master bug detailing what needs to be done (eg, NEW packages, new versions, what is and is not affected, etc)
<jdstrand> fta: mentioning that url in the bug would be keen too
<chrisccoulson> firefox is using it's own libvpx i think isn't it?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: in 4.0, yes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: for xulrunner, we could try to use system vpx
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could do
 * micahg doesn't know if there's an option yet though
 * micahg is testing upgrade to TB 3.1.3 and then uploading if all is good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any fixes we need to get in thunderbird before I upload?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any strong feelings about my patch name: fix_build_w_nspr_less_than_486.patch
<kancerman> micahg: when I go to the AMO website ( up to this point ) almost all the extensions I look forward to downloading from their installation pages the download button is lightened and tells me to install & use firefox ... is what I should've said
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, i'm not too fussed about patch names, as we don't really have a lot of consistency already
<chrisccoulson> as long as it works, then it's ok ;)
<kancerman> micahg: so I can't tell incompatibles even with the version bump ;)
<micahg> maybe mozilla 591125
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 591125 in Networking: HTTP "Sanitize the app name for the UA string" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=591125
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, it works, generally, the convention has been lpXXX_bzXXX_attXXX_name.patch, but I didn't have time to upstream it yet and we don't  if have an LP bug, and I wasn't sure when I added it which bugzilla bug it would be :)
<kancerman> the odder thing is that browser wide flash isn't loading ... not that I'm too worried ( youtube is just fine ... )
<micahg> chrisccoulson: patch cleanup will have to be next cycle ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, sounds good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: have you looked at the main rdepends for xulrunner at all this cycle?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, there's not much change from last cycle
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I'm just wondering if there were any upstream compatibility updates for any of them?  is this worth me looking into before final freeze?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i wouldn't worry too much. the main one really is yelp, but we're already on the latest gecko based version of that (and development focus is on the webkit based yelp 3.0 anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<fta> jdstrand, mdeslaur: bug 628924
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628924 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium update: 5.0.375.127 -> 6.0.472.53 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628924
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<jdstrand> fta: looks good
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume my uploads will still end up in unapproved, right?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, they will do until we're unfrozen
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'm going to push the gnome-shell update w/xulrunner as well
<micahg> s/update/wrapper
<chrisccoulson> cool
<micahg> oh, I need to update gjs as well
<micahg> chrisccoulson: would it be bad to wait till tomorrow to push xulrunner so I can update gjs as well and we can see if the update/xul change actually works
<chrisccoulson> micahg - no, tomorrow is fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, because we probably won't get another release before final, so this seems like the only time to test this
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thunderbird 3.1.3 is uploading
<micahg> chrisccoulson: speaking of wrappers, should I just make the changes you outlined in the mongodb merge and not wait
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i tried it, but it breaks the test-suite
<chrisccoulson> (dropping the rpath)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, I can look at that over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we probably need to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH for it
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that would work ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: is this license for the wrapper ok for gnome-shell, I copied the one that Clint added for mongodb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/487333/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i think so, but i'm not a legal expert though :/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I could grab the one that siretart included in gxine...
 * micahg still hasn't done much with licensing
<[reed]> why again does Ubuntu put up with Debian craziness?
<[reed]> http://planet.fedoraproject.org/
<[reed]> oh
<[reed]> this is Fedora
<[reed]> not Debian
<[reed]> lol
<[reed]> oops
<[reed]> s/Debian/Fedora/ then!
<[reed]> third post down
<micahg> wow
<micahg> post was removed though
<vish> ugh!
 * micahg has about 150 of those CDs :)
<micahg> which will make lovely coasters in 2 months
<vish> micahg: i guess they also have a COC or something :D
<chrisccoulson> for some reason, i'm not at all surprised to see a post like that
<chrisccoulson> i just hope that people in the ubuntu community don't lower themselves to that level
<vish> micahg: [reed]:  http://dinosaur-os.com/post/1053912414
<vish> chrisccoulson:  seems like a failed attempt at a joke :)
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, what's up?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should start maybe building a list of bugs we'd like to fix in maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: as in the next 2 weekd?
<micahg> *weeks
<chrisccoulson> so, if there's anything you want to work on (or think i should work on), let me know and i can get someone to approve the bug nominations
<chrisccoulson> yeah, in the next 2 weeks ;)
<chrisccoulson> it seems a crazily short period between beta and final freeze
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, where, gobby doc?
<micahg> blueprint?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - anywhere really. we can just discuss bugs on-channel if you like (and the list shouldn't be very long anyway)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll look over the weekend
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'd definitely like to take care of the xul wrapper stuff
<chrisccoulson> yeah, sounds good
<chrisccoulson> people keep pinging me about bug 239952, which i'd really like to get fixed for maverick (and lucid too)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 49) (dups: 2) (heat: 280)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<micahg> chrisccoulson: that's fixed in 4.0
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've just tested the commit that fixes it
<chrisccoulson> it needs some source backporting for 1.9.2 to remove the gio parts though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, that makes it harder to get branch approval
<chrisccoulson> i'll try and get approval for it anyway. if not, then we can try and ship it as a distro patch
<chrisccoulson> and i think that one is worth it (it has quite a high annoyance factor)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: agreed
<chrisccoulson> the mimetype stuff is a mess though
<chrisccoulson> i've spent the whole day trying to understand why it doesnt work, so i can understand why the patch fixes it
<micahg> in 1.9.2 or 2.0
<chrisccoulson> micahg - both ;)
<micahg> heh
<chrisccoulson> the actual commit was to fix an unrelated problem, but it fixes this bug indirectly
<micahg> yeah, it seemed to fix a few
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think maybe we should do a prism update as well, but I have to fix the FTBFS with the current trunk first
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, hey... i just asked for another log
<kenvandine> BUGabundo, but on another note... notifications from your statusnet posts are causing my gwibber to crash
<kenvandine> i have been chasing a bug in libproxy that is segfaulting on caching of avatars
<BUGabundo> its not crashing
<kenvandine> but i haven't been able to reliably reproduce it
<kenvandine> this isn't related
<kenvandine> anyway
<BUGabundo> it has been running prety smooth for a few days now
<kenvandine> every notification i get from your statusnet account is crashing my gwibber-service
<BUGabundo> darn SSL
<kenvandine> when it downloads your  avatar
<BUGabundo> can you circunvey it ?
<kenvandine> oh.... i bet that is it!
<kenvandine> humm
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: that log contains a lot of personal info
<BUGabundo> not willing to disclouse most of it :\
<kenvandine> well look at it, see if there is anything of interest
<kenvandine> i am confident gwibber is at least attempting to notify
<kenvandine> i might add a couple lines of code for debugging and get you to run a branch
<BUGabundo> [2010-09-02T20:26:27-00:00, Gwibber ] Fábio André Damas
<BUGabundo> New blog post: Severed Fifth: um novo paradigma musical http://blog.skkeeper.info//?p=396
<BUGabundo> yeah, its there
<kenvandine> notifications finally work right in gwibber now, as of last night :)
<kenvandine> ok... so notify-osd is getting it
<kenvandine> but you aren't seein git
<kenvandine> are you seeing other notifications?
<BUGabundo> everything else is being published by notif
<BUGabundo> mail, pidgin, downloads
<kenvandine> so this bug has to be a notify-osd bug though
<kenvandine> since we proved notify-osd got the notification
<kenvandine> can you run  a script for me?
<BUGabundo> sure
<kenvandine> grab lp:notify-osd
<kenvandine> and look in the examples dir
<BUGabundo> $ bzr lp:notify-osd
<BUGabundo> bzr: ERROR: unknown command "lp:notify-osd"
<BUGabundo> wrong repo ?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> branch
<kenvandine> :)
<BUGabundo> kenvandine: looking
<BUGabundo> what for?
<kenvandine> one sec
<kenvandine>  ./append-hint-example.py
<kenvandine> for example
<kenvandine> run that
<BUGabundo> done
<kenvandine> did you see the notifications?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but saw one from email
<kenvandine> ok, your notify-osd is broken somehow
<kenvandine> and your email is using notify-osd?
<BUGabundo> yes
<kenvandine> i assume
<BUGabundo> and pidgin
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> humm
<BUGabundo> if you ping me, I get it
<kenvandine> no idea... i guess file a bug against notify-osd
<kenvandine> something is broken there
<BUGabundo> this is a pretty clean system too
<BUGabundo> clean isntall from last week
<BUGabundo> daily live cd maverick
<kenvandine> weird you get them from some things
<kenvandine> but this simple test script doesn't work
<BUGabundo> let me rerun and pay more attention
<kenvandine> actually i'll move this bug to notify-osd
<BUGabundo> just got a strange message
<kenvandine> it should display the notification for pretty long
<BUGabundo> I can't see where it did come from
<BUGabundo> assuming from the example
<kenvandine> paste please
<BUGabundo> [2010-09-02T20:41:45-00:00, append-hint-example ] Cole Raby
<BUGabundo> Did really everything in the race work according to regulations?
<BUGabundo> yep, its from the example
<BUGabundo> so, so far its only gwibber failing
<kenvandine> oh, you did get that in a notification?
<kenvandine> not sure how you could have missed it
<kenvandine> it lasts on the screen for like 30s
<kenvandine> and gets pretty big
<BUGabundo> yeah, I noticed it was big
<BUGabundo> but didn't last that long
<BUGabundo> and I get a lot of long notes from pidgin MUCs
<kenvandine> i moved this bug to notify-osd, it is definately not a gwibber bug
<kenvandine> notify-osd got the notification and queued it
<kenvandine> so nothing else gwibber could do
<BUGabundo> okay
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> diner time
<kenvandine> i'll comment again on that bug
<BUGabundo> ping me if you need anything else
<kenvandine> thx for helping me find the crasher :)
<kenvandine> you and your cert :)
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> not mine
<BUGabundo> just the statusnet site I use
<kenvandine> well, yeah :)
<fta> jdstrand, which dist should i use for lucid? chromium -> l-security and gyp/libvpx/codecs -> l-proposed or l-security?
<jdstrand> fta: all lucid-security
<fta> ok
<jdstrand> fta: they will all end up in lucid-proposed, but it makes it clear where they built and are supposed to go
<fta> jdstrand, all done
<jdstrand> fta: cool. where can I get them?
<fta> jdstrand, it's in the bug
<jdstrand> ah
<fta> jdstrand, is it ok for you?
<fta> maybe i should bump the priority for security updates, low seems weak and slow to move in the queue :(
<fta> there's no point in me working on fast updates if it's to spend days waiting for approval
<micahg> fta: are you talking about in the changelog?
<fta> yes
<micahg> fta: our builders don't use that
<fta> they do
<micahg> AFAIK
<fta> i'm sure of
<fta> it
<micahg> I was told they don't, only debian does
 * micahg could be wrong
<fta> saw several people using that to bypass the queue on ppas
<fta> i discussed with them and asked them to play fair, they stopped
<micahg> hmmm, why was I told what I was told then
<micahg> fta: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/BuildScores agrees with you :)
<micahg> fta: builders are still relatively empty right now due to upload freeze
<fta> uh?? nothing is building for me atm
<fta> i mean, lots of stuff waiting
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable/+packages
<micahg> fta: oh, PPAs have a small backlog, I thought you were referring to the proposed stuff for the archive builders
<fta> micahg, nope, those are waiting for approval, not for a build slot
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<fta> but it seems there 1 week worth of packages waiting
<micahg> wow 146 MB .orig.tar.gz and only 19k diff
<fta> and it's a pruned tarball
<fta> lzmified
<micahg> still, it's huge
<micahg> we should switch to lzma for the mozilla stuff
<fta> so a pure tar.gz should really be huge
<fta> iirc, lzma has been replaced by xy now
<fta> wz
<fta> grrr
<fta> xz
<micahg> yeah, I read something about that
<fta> !info xz
<ubot2> fta: Package xz does not exist in lucid
<fta> !info lzma
<ubot2> fta: lzma (source: lzma): Compression method of 7z format in 7-Zip program. In component main, is required. Version 4.43-14ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 168 kB
<fta> !info xz maverick
<fta> ...
<fta> .......
<ubot2> fta: Package xz does not exist in maverick
<fta> hm
<micahg> !info xz-utils maverick
<ubot2> micahg: xz-utils (source: xz-utils): XZ-format compression utilities. In component main, is required. Version 4.999.9beta+20100527-1 (maverick), package size 154 kB, installed size 356 kB
<fta> well, at least, tar --lzma now uses xz for sure, breaking older tar
<fta> hit that about a month ago
<micahg> fta: yeah, we can't switch to that until after hardy is EOL, but we can at least switch to lzma
<fta> sure
<micahg> that should speed up the builds by a minute or 2
<fta> it's just waaaay slower to compress
<jdstrand> fta: sorry I missed your question. I was reviewing/uploading them
<jdstrand> fta: they look good. I updated the bug
<jdstrand> fta: thanks! :)
<micahg> jdstrand: do the archive builders look at priority in the changelog?
<jdstrand> fta: as for builds-- ubuntu-security* ppas have very high build scores, so they are building immediately
<jdstrand> micahg: they didn't used to. but they afect things lightly these days. things building in the various security ppas aren't really affected by any of that (they have way high build scores
<jdstrand> )
<micahg> jdstrand: k
<jdstrand> micahg: gotta head out though. have a great rest of the day :)
<jdstrand> fta: you too, and thanks again :)
<fta> enjoy your day, i'm heading to bed ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-03
<chrisccoulson> micahg - who worked in the KDE integration patch originally?
<chrisccoulson> s/in/on/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: debfx
<jlebar> Hey, guys.  It looks like the Ubuntu download page uses some invalid HTML which Firefox's HTML5 parser breaks.
<jlebar> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=593114
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 593114 in General "Download button text missing at Ubuntu.com on trunk nightly (20100902)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<jlebar> er... https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=569528
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 569528 in HTML: Parser "[HTML5] <h5> inside <button> inside <p> implicitly closes the <p>" [Normal,Assigned]
<jlebar> We've filed a spec bug and are changing our implementation, but in the meantime, it might be good if you guys fixed the page.
<micahg> which page?
<chrisccoulson> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<chrisccoulson> jlebar, you can report bugs against the website - https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if anybody maintaining the website hangs out in here
<jlebar> Actually, now that I'm thinking of it, I think I *did* file a Launchpad bug.  I'll find that bug and poke it.
<chrisccoulson> jlebar, bug 588595 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 588595 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntu download button renders inccorrectly in Firefox 3.7 (trunk) (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/588595
<jlebar> yeah.  It's even linked from my Mozilla bug.  :)
<chrisccoulson> i've just added a ubuntu-website task
<jlebar> chrisccoulson, cool.  Can you cc me?
<chrisccoulson> jlebar, you should already get copied on changes to that bug, as you're the reporter
<jlebar> Oh, I see; you added a task to the existing bug.
<jlebar> You guys and your fancy trackers...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it's easier than reporting a new bug :)
<chrisccoulson> but it does get abused by some people....
<chrisccoulson> occasionally users will come along and add another dozen or so tasks, because the bug sounds similar to bugs that other applications have ;)
<chrisccoulson> and then you end up with hundreds of people subscribed and getting spammed
<jlebar> haha.  Well, Bugzilla solves this problem by being so user-unfriendly that nobody wants to use it.  :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any decision yet on profile names for firefox-trunk/-next?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet. i'll sit down and think about how the profile migration will work tomorrow. i think we should try and work that out before we start renaming the branches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, we should get up beta 5 packages soon though, people really want to try 4.0 (me included, but won't use dailies for regular use)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i'll work on fixing the other remaining issues tomorrow
<Dimmuxx> so beta ppa next week maybe?
<chrisccoulson> the main one being how we add our custom preferences to the omni.jar
<chrisccoulson> that's going to be tricky
<micahg> Dimmuxx: I hope, beta 5 is scheduled for monday
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can't we patch it in before it's created?
<chrisccoulson> we could, but i'd rather not patch the upstream preferences files if we can help it
<chrisccoulson> i'd prefer to just ship the additional files still
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, we can patch in a new file that's added to the omnijar
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we could do that too, by patching the package-manifest
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yep :)
<chrisccoulson> the only issue we have is that we ship different preferences depending on the branding
<chrisccoulson> hmmmm :/
<chrisccoulson> i'll figure something out
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, how is the alternative branding handled at the moment?  ( I know we talked about 2 passes to generate an omnijar for each branding)
<chrisccoulson> the other alternative is to manually copy the preferences in to dist/$(MOZ_APP_NAME)/defaults after the contents of dist/bin are copied across (which is driven by the package-manifest), but before the omni.jar is created
<chrisccoulson> and it's possible to do that with the upstream build system, if you drop my patch which creates the omni.jar when running make install
<chrisccoulson> i also need to add some preinst hooks to clean up the files in /etc/firefox-4.0, as those aren't used anymore
<chrisccoulson> but that one is fairly trivial to do
<China_Jobs> does anyone know how to repopulate the inbox in Thunderbird with emails saved to local folders so that the messages really are back in the inbox and not just look like they are?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: gnome-shell and gjs are ready, just waiting to make sure I don't need an FFe to upload
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i just noticed that gnome-shell already tries to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<chrisccoulson> but it's doing it incorrectly (by using pkg-config)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, and the libmozjs patch is wrong as well
<jdstrand> fta2: hey. so chromium-codecs-ffmpeg ftbfs on armel: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/54825547/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-armel.chromium-codecs-ffmpeg_0.6%2Bsvn20100811r55740%2B56137-0ubuntu0.10.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gnomefreak> micahg: the connting problem is back with latest update. it was working for a while until the upload
<jdstrand> fta2: this is a regression over the previous release unfortunately :(
 * gnomefreak would really rather not use a different client
<micahg> gnomefreak: connting?
<jdstrand> fta2: it looks like it did on maverick as well
<gnomefreak> connecting
<micahg> gnomefreak: which thunderbird are you using now?
<micahg> I fixed the FTBFS in the daily PPA
<gnomefreak> 3.1.4~hg20100825r5783+nobinonly-0ubuntu2~umd2
<micahg> and now it's totally broke?
<gnomefreak> cant connect to 4 boxes
<gnomefreak> they are th important boxes
<micahg> that seems weird, IMAP?
<gnomefreak> i have >8000 emails due to this problem
<gnomefreak> micahg: pop
<gnomefreak> imap has enough damn problems i dont need to add more
 * micahg checks for bugs
 * gnomefreak hates to file a bug on this but it needs to be fixed 
<micahg> gnomefreak: anything in the error console?
<gnomefreak> one minute
<gnomefreak> yes but activity managers give more info. hold on i cant copy+paste from error console
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, no FFe needed, but you probably knew that, so, do I need to fix the mozjs patch, or can I upload this and then fix it later?
<gnomefreak> Warning: Error in parsing value for '-moz-appearence'. Declaration dropped.
<gnomefreak> more ->
<gnomefreak> Source File: chrome://global/skin/scrollbars.css
<gnomefreak> they are both the same as above
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think we should probably fix it all in one go.
<gnomefreak> let me try disabling enigmail than themes i guess
<chrisccoulson> i didn't look at the other patch though, so i'm not sure whats wrong with it yet
<micahg> gnomefreak: yeah, let me know if it's an extension issue
<gnomefreak> oh line 86 is one of them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, I can patch the LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the patch to work correctly
<chrisccoulson> but we should probably try and fix the existing python wrapper to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH correctly, rather than introducing a new wrapper
<gnomefreak> sorry 186
<gnomefreak> and no engimail is not the problem
<gnomefreak> oh crap its not an extension bug since it does it in -safe-mode
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, yes, I didn't notice that before (I guess I should've checked for an existing wrapper :))
 * micahg gives it a go
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should I add it to the existing mozjs patch and fix that as well?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, and most users won't have pkg-config installed, is that the issue
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that only works for people that have development packages installed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll have to fix this in a couple hours, have to run now
<fta2> jdstrand, i know. i've already pinged the upstream arm guys, and asac. no answer so far. I can't test myself, i don't have access to any arm box
<fta2> d'oh! lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-08-26 10:56 /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser -> /usr/bin/
<fta2> something is adding a bogus alternative
<fta2> chrisccoulson, ^^
<fta2> $ gnome-www-browser
<fta2> /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser: Permission denied.
<fta2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2010-08-26 10:56 /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - what is the output of update-alternatives --display gnome-www-browser?
<chrisccoulson> oh
<chrisccoulson> i see it here too
<chrisccoulson> fta2 - do you have firefox 4 installed? i have a feeling that installed the bogus alternative in the past
<fta2> yes
<jdstrand> fta: regarding my comment on libvpx in maverick, it was added because of LP limitations of a nomination being added for all tasks, not a specific one
<jdstrand> fta: which is why I immediately invalidated it
<jdstrand> fta: it wasn't directed to you
<fta> jdstrand, ok, no offense intended/taken ;)
<jdstrand> fta: cool. thanks again for all your work on this :)
<jdstrand> fta: I'm keen to hear upstream's response, but will probably still pocket copy to -proposed so people can at least test in the meantime
<jdstrand> fta: are you ok with that?
<fta> jdstrand, the thing with being the only maintainer of chromium is, i don't have enough time to work on most of the crasher bugs. it requires lot of time i no longer have
<fta> jdstrand, sure, arm will get its fix eventually, but no need to hold everyone else, esp for the 15+ security fixes
<jdstrand> yeah, my thoughts exactly
<gnomefreak> fta: does chrome have a non-free license?
<fta> gnomefreak, chrome is not open source
<gnomefreak> i guess that explains the name of our package
<gnomefreak> chromium instead of chrome
<fta> gnomefreak, chrome = chromium + some tiny/disturbing/unwanted/unneeded stuff
<fta> chromium has everything we need
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> except bug fixes :(
<gnomefreak> i finally got it to stop asking me to set as default
<fta> no, it's the same, bugs found in chrome are 1st fixed in chromium
<gnomefreak> it is/was set as default but everytime i opned it it asked again
<fta> it's a bug in xdg-something, not in chromium
<gnomefreak> i had to click stop asking
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<fta> in trunk, they landed a fixed xdg-mime yesterday
<fta> it's in our last daily
<fta> it's xdg-mime from upstream (a snapshot from cvs), supposed to fix KDE4
<gnomefreak> 7.0.513.0~svn20100902r58299-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<fta> no, 514
<gnomefreak> since i got it to stop asking i wont know if its fixed
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<fta> me too, i told it to stop asking, it's my default in gnome anyway
<fta> oh, 514 is still building
<fta> damn lp, too slow
<gnomefreak> its my default in gnome as well since firefox is extreamly slow lately
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you know if all the indicators are in written C? is there an API and possibly some hooks for other languages?
<fta> chrisccoulson, i like C but as i want to wrap a webapp in an indicator menu (most probably the sound indicator), C is not the best language for that
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, the indicators are all written in C, and the public interfaces all have python, mono and vala bindings i think
<fta> chrisccoulson, any doc/spec for those bindings?
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not sure, tedg would be the person to ask about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: back
<micahg> chrisccoulson: assuming we don't want to add a binary depends on pkg-config
<fta> chrisccoulson, will you fix the bogus alternative?
<chrisccoulson> fta - it was fixed in a commit some time ago, but there's nothing that will clean up the existing alternative
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I also want to do one more thunderbird-locales upload after 3.1.3 is released to see if we can pick up additional translations
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sure, that sounds ok
<chrisccoulson> heh, i see you're in #debian-mozilla too. i didn't even know it existed until today ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I might try to join that team eventualy too
<micahg> *eventually
<fta> chrisccoulson, imho, the broken alternative should be removed, somehow
<micahg> fta: what broken alternative?
<fta> [15:36] <fta2> d'oh! lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 2010-08-26 10:56 /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser -> /usr/bin/
<micahg> fta: what added that?
<fta> most probably ff4.0
<micahg> mine is linked to epiphany
<micahg> I"ll look over the weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, we shouldn't add a binary depends for gnome-shell on pkgconfig, right
<fta> $ gnome-www-browser
<fta> <fta2> /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser: Permission denied.
<fta> <fta2> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2010-08-26 10:56 /usr/bin/gnome-www-browser -> /etc/alternatives/gnome-www-browser
<micahg> chrisccoulson: to fix gnome-shell, I should change the pkgconfig stuff to use xulrunner-1.9.2?
<gnomefreak> your working on gnome-shell? it is broken here
<micahg> gnomefreak: yes, what's broke where
<gnomefreak> micahg: missing depends on installing it
<micahg> you have daily xulrunner-1.9.2 installed?
<gnomefreak> micahg: bug 629631
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 629631 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Gnome-shell will not install due to depends issues (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/629631
<gnomefreak> ill check
<gnomefreak> micahg: Installed: 1.9.2.10~hg20100901r34556+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<micahg> gnomefreak: yep, will be fixed next week
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<micahg> gnomefreak: should be fixed over the weekend on maverick
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, gnome-shell shouldn't have a binary depends on pkg-config
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll adjust, I want to get gjs, gnome-shell, and xulrunner uploading in the next half hour
<micahg> chrisccoulson: how do you concatenate in python?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - "foo" + "bar"
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do you think we should drop all the 3.7 transitional stuff now?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe when we do the rename
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I can't test gnome-shell yet because I'm not on maverick and dbus is crashing in chroot
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does this look ok? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/487916/
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think so, i'll test it in a few minutes
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, if it's good, I'll upload
<kaddi> Hi, I need help with a Firefox/KDE issue. Namely when I double-click a textfile in the download-dialogue it gets openend in notepad, even though I have specified kate in the Firefox and the general KDE settings. Is there a walkaround or fix for this?
<chrisccoulson> kaddi, i'm not sure how everything works on kde, but how did you install firefox? have you got firefox-kde-support installed?
<kaddi> there is no such package in my repositories. I use lucid on a 64bit system. I guess I did a sudo apt-get install firefox at the time, but it's been over a year, so I wouldn't swear on it chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> kaddi, kmozillahelper then
<chrisccoulson> try installing tha
<chrisccoulson> t
<kaddi> thanks, that exists
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if it will fix your problem, but i think you need that installed on KDE
<kaddi> I'm trying now, it wasn't installed
<kaddi> not sure if you have any say in it, but that would be a package that would be useful to turn up when you do a "apt-cache search firefox kde"
<kaddi> that fixed it! You're awesome! :) Thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> kaddi, yeah, the package is renamed to firefox-kde-support in maverick
<chrisccoulson> (and it's installed automatically if you use the kubuntu firefox installer)
<kaddi> chrisccoulson would you also happen to know how I can force a textfile to be opened in a new tab in firefox instead of being downloaded? I'm guessing that it has to do with "txt file application/force-download"
<kaddi> chrisccoulson: hehe, I guess everything is better in maverick then. :) I tried retroactively to install kubuntu-firefox-installer and it said that all packges were already installed before I came here.
<chrisccoulson> kaddi, i'm not sure how to control that. if the mimetype of the file is just text/plain, then it normally opens it in the browser window anyway
<kaddi> do you konw how I can check the mimetype of a file I want to download?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I"ll be back in about an hour
<micahg> chrisccoulson: nice post to bugcontrol :)
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i hope you don't mind me adding you as a contact in it ;)
<fta> jdstrand, was already known weeks ago: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=49617  :(
<fta> i really need an ARM box
<fta> or help from someone who has that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: not at all :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you have a chance to test gnome-shell?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not yet, i'll do that now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - seems to work ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, can I push then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, feel free
<micahg> wow, why is the queue still empty?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we're unforzen now aren't we?
<micahg> yep
<chrisccoulson> or you mean for the builders?
<micahg> wow, I thought we would be backlogged for a why
<micahg> while
<micahg> I guess the extra amd64 and i386 builders helped
<micahg> chrisccoulson: will you have time to push xulrunner to security PPA if I upload it now
<micahg> or will that wait until monday?
<jdstrand> fta: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i can maybe do it over the weekend, but otherwise, on monday
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to have an early night tonight
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so, can I just wait to push everything Sat night then?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: well, at least gjs and gnome-shell will be fixed this wekeend for maverick
<micahg> chrisccoulson: after I do the uploads, I'll upgrade to maverick
<chrisccoulson> nice!
<chrisccoulson> i might upgrade my desktop this weekend
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I might try to upload gjs/gnome-shell a little later since we seem to be getting lots of bugs for it
<micahg> but I have to finish some $WORK first :)
<fta> jdstrand, the code causing the ftbfs is neon specific, and is not in our system ffmpeg 0.6 package :(
<fta> maybe the fix is already in the upstream vcs
<BUGabundo> hi fta
<fta> hey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-04
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: should I just mail the list wrt the Firefox.activity branding question? or is there a specific person I should email? (asac?)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-05
<micahg> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi micahg
<micahg> gnome-shell should be fixed shortly in maverick (uploaded already)
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> any chance the mismatch deps on e17 being the same?
<micahg> gnomefreak: hmmm, does that depends on xulrunner in some way?
<gnomefreak> someone confirmed the bug so i will ask him
<micahg> gnomefreak: if so, subscribe me and I"ll take a look
<gnomefreak> micahg: not sure, since it is a lot of deps maybe not
<micahg> gnomefreak: well, it's not dependent on gjs, so it won't be fixed
<gnomefreak> i will check as a whole but going through each one is gonna take more time than it is worth
<gnomefreak> k
<micahg> gnomefreak: if you want to subscribe me to bug I can take a look anyways later tonight
<gnomefreak> thats odd but it doesnt depend on anythiong close to xul
<gnomefreak> micahg: im fairly sure it is a respin but e17 has a bunch of them
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<gnomefreak> i would have thought something in e17 would need xul like maybe a browser
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Secuirty PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming soon | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: |  Mailing List: http://is.gd/83fnr | Firefox 3.6.8 in Hardy-Lucid | Firefox 3.6.9 in Maverick and Security PPA (http://is.gd/dsudW) | Thunderbird 3.1 Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA coming soon | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPMLv | Help test Mozilla prerelease updates http://is.gd/dsudW
<micahg> good morning chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg, how are you?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: good, just uploaded xulrunner-1.9.2
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<micahg> I finally dropped the 1.9 transitional package
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i just saw that. thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm trying to update mediatomb in Debian right now so I can merge from Debian and reenable JS
 * micahg thinks an FFe will be needed...
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it might do
<yofel> is it known that the ppa apport hook crashes?
<micahg> yofel: what hook crashes where?
<yofel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488724/
<yofel> maverick 3.6.10~hg20100901r34556+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd2 hook
<micahg> yofel: no, you're the first person to tell me :-/
<micahg> yofel: can you file a bug on that project please :)
<yofel> sure
<micahg> yofel: thanks, I've had that in there for weeks and no one's said anything
 * micahg thought it was tested as well :-/
<yofel> didn't really want to report a bug against firefox, as that works fine, but wanted to test something and found this ^^
<micahg> yofel: k, well it's still a bug, I was hoping it would work...
<yofel> I don't know too much about that aspect of apport, but there's /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ - maybe you need to use that?
<micahg> yofel: I'll compare it to the ubuntuone hook as that was my model
<yofel> there is a /etc/apport/crashdb.conf.d/ubuntuone-client-crashdb.conf too, maybe that matters
<micahg> yofel: probably, I'll have a look later
<yofel> bug 630789
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630789 in ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs "firefox ppa apport hook crashes with KeyError: 'ubuntu-mozilla-ppa-bugs' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630789
<micahg> yofel: thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: it works just lots of JS errors
<micahg> gnomefreak: so, gnome-shell bugs?
<gnomefreak> micahg: it works fine just errors in terminal
<micahg> gnomefreak: k
<chrisccoulson> we have a new theme today in the ff4.0 dailies
<chrisccoulson> (well, when they build)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think I might try to update gnome-web-photo, latest git has lots of translation updates and a couple bug fixes
<chrisccoulson> cool
<chrisccoulson> do people actually use that for anything?
 * micahg isn't sure, but I did get a bug when it was broke, so I'd guess yes
<chrisccoulson> oh, it's number 6970 in popcon
<chrisccoulson> i'm surprised :/
<chrisccoulson> i didn't think that many people would find it useful
<micahg> I wish I could find the upstream bug tracker for it
<chrisccoulson> micahg- bugzilla.gnome.org ?
<chrisccoulson> i think it's hosted in gnome git
<chrisccoulson> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-web-photo
<micahg> yeah, but I didn't see a project on b.g.o, I'll look through the commits for a bgu #
<micahg> only bug referenced I could find was from novell's bugszilla
<chrisccoulson> it doesn't look very well maintained. the maintainer hasn't made a single commit in nearly 1 year
<micahg> yeah, that's a problem with it :)
<chrisccoulson> i suspect this is one package that we might drop next cycle
 * micahg was thinking of pushing into debian
<micahg> chrisccoulson: can you have a look at bug 630281, I'm not familiar w/keyboard shortcuts
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630281 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "After upgrade keyboard "mail" shortcut does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630281
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, that's likely to be residual user config
<chrisccoulson> not much we can do about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hmm, but what is setting it to the path of /u/l/tbx.x.x/tb?  user claims setting it as default sets it to that path
<chrisccoulson> nothing sets that by default, that's done manually in gnome-keybinding-properties usually
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ah, ok
<chrisccoulson> oh, hang on
<chrisccoulson> maybe not
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I got the ok to include the Ubuntu specific diffs in mediatomb, so it looks like we'll be able to sync from Debian
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird can set the gconf key for the default mail client
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes
<micahg> so is it setting the wrong path?
<chrisccoulson> possibly, just checking
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i can't find which gconf key saves the default mail client
<chrisccoulson> i'll look in g-s-d and see where it gets the setting from
<chrisccoulson> oh, the behaviour i see is worse than that bug
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird sets an empty handler here ;)
<micahg> ugh
<chrisccoulson> we already patch this exact code in firefox
<chrisccoulson> might be worth looking at that
<chrisccoulson> although, i think that's just for using abrowser
<fta> chrisccoulson, /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/mailto/command
<chrisccoulson> fta - yeah, thanks. i just looked in the gnome-settings-daemon source for that though
<chrisccoulson> it's quicker than looking in thunderbird ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so you think thunderbird could be at fault then?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, thunderbird sets that key when you tell it to be the default mail client
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll move back to thunderbird and mark triaged
<chrisccoulson> micahg - already done :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks :)
<fta> (if you talk to me and i don't answer, that's probably because i was not connected, and my bnc failed to inform me when i returned: debian 595408)
<ubot2> Debian bug 595408 in bip "backlog replay broken for unexpected disconnections" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/595408
<czajkowski> evening
<micahg> hi czajkowski
<micahg> I saw your bug
<czajkowski> micahg: hi, was just talking to chrisccoulson about it
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<czajkowski> I think something went wrong in the upgrade yesterday, completely my own fault, but hit the wrong button, and didn't import settings/mail into 3.1.3 wondering am I seeing errors because of it
<czajkowski> also by any sweet chance does anyone know how to get all my old mail back into my inbox...
<micahg> czajkowski: what version were you using before?
<czajkowski> lucid and I 3.1.not sure
<czajkowski> now maverick and 3.1.3
<micahg> czajkowski: were you using thunderbird-3.1 from teh daily PPA?
<czajkowski> No.
<micahg> just thunderbird from teh repos?
<czajkowski> yes.
<micahg> czajkowski: can you pastebin: ls -ld ~/.*thunderbird*
<chrisccoulson> what folders do you have in ~/.thunderbird?
<chrisccoulson> yeah ;)
<czajkowski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/488901/
<chrisccoulson> interesting
<micahg> yeah, that shouldn't have prompted for import on upgrade to maverick
<chrisccoulson> that would suggest you'd used the 3.1 dailies at least once in the past wouldn't it?
<micahg> oh, chrisccoulson, you're right :)
<micahg> I forgot already what I put in there :)
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: I didnt think I had, but clearly I'm mistaken... sorry.
<micahg> czajkowski: close thunderbird, move .thunderbird to .thunderbird.bak and move .thunderbird-3.0-replaced to .thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> czajkowski, that's ok :)
<chrisccoulson> what micahg suggests should hopefully restore your old profile
<czajkowski> ohh
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> at which point, pints will be on me!
<chrisccoulson> awesome, i look forward to i!
<chrisccoulson> s/i/it/
<chrisccoulson> d'oh!
<czajkowski> oh thank you god! I have my mail back
 * czajkowski hugs micahg chrisccoulson pints are on me!
<chrisccoulson> excellent :)
<micahg> \o/
 * chrisccoulson hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> never been so happy to see an inbox of mail!
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'd be quite happy to see an inbox without mail at some point ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I just found out my backup has been looping in my chroots :-/
 * micahg is anxious to upgrade to maverick
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: not going to be this week
<czajkowski> micahg: very buggy
<chrisccoulson> it's not too bad atm ;)
<micahg> czajkowski: maverick?  I'm using xubuntu and charlie-tca said it was pretty good
 * micahg wouldn't risk GNOME until RC :)
<czajkowski> micahg: I'm having U1 crashing, gwibber doing random crashing and oh gdm making me login in twice
 * micahg switched to kdm after the login list fiasco with lucid
<chrisccoulson> gwibber has always crashed for me anyway
<chrisccoulson> even on lucid ;)
 * micahg doesn't use gwibber
<chrisccoulson> and U1 just saps the life out of my laptop
<chrisccoulson> i'd be glad if it DID crash :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can still throw desktop translations in until final freeze, right?
<chrisccoulson> just to stop it from accessing my disk
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, the UIF period is partly to allow translators to catch up anyway, so that should be fine
<chrisccoulson> i noticed there was another translation request for thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I was going to add it to .head
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
<micahg> we can always push out ubuntu2 with a few fixes before final
<chrisccoulson> i think we'll have to to fix the default mail client setting anyway
<chrisccoulson> else we'll end up having to ship a hack in the wrapper script to clean up users settings after release
<chrisccoulson> (possibly)
 * micahg needs to get en_US-UTF.8 locale set, been seleaes
<micahg> been stuck in C for many releases
<BUGabundo> bRoas Noites
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for thunderbird?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, shell
<chrisccoulson> micahg - feel free to use what we have in the dailies for the beta PPA if you like
<chrisccoulson> i fixed the preference issue last night
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, should I try to rename or just leave it as firefox-4.0?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - we should leave the naming for now i think
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, so I"ll create a firefox-next branch then
<micahg> but leave the name the same
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that should be ok for now
<chrisccoulson> i'm going to try and start adding support for running all of the test suites this week
<chrisccoulson> we're currently building everything for the unit tests but aren't running them
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, I'll push when the beta is officially released
<chrisccoulson> cool, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-29
<bhearsum> chemspill =\
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, i just happened to check my e-mail on my day off ;)
<chrisccoulson> i managed to go nearly a whole day without IRC too :)
<bhearsum> i was wondering why it was so quiet around here!
<knome> chrisccoulson, gotcha! :)
<knome> chrisccoulson, maybe you have some time tomorrow to think about the browser startpage -issue :)
<chrisccoulson> knome, possibly, although i'll be quite busy initially in the morning
<knome> chrisccoulson, well, morning is not so good for me either. i'm usually sleeping then :)
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, it's normally fairly quiet in here isn't it? ;)
<knome> (joys of being an entrepreneur)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: not for a whole day!
<BUGabundo> evening, dear!
<micahg> bhearsum: fun :)
<BUGabundo> nite
<micahg> bye BUGabundo
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-30
<hggdh> micahg: enigmail needs an update for ffox 7, again ;-)
<micahg> hggdh: ugh, ok, I'm sure it's on chrisccoulson's list, but will take a look if he can't get to it
<hggdh> micahg: trying to look at the source package, IIUC should be a simple change, correct?
<micahg> hggdh: depends, probably a new upstream release
<hggdh> ugh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: could you push up lp:thunderbird/beta please
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i can do the beta stuff. do you want to do the release builds?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, I can take care of the release builds, I was just wondering if you could push up your bzr branch in case it's another 10 hrs before it's ready :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it should be ready before then :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, should be soon, I still suggest using the security PPA for the oneiric builds so as to not impact the archive until it's ready for all releases
<micahg> chrisccoulson: actually, let's move discussion to #ubuntu-release
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you can build the 6.0.1 tarball now btw
<chrisccoulson> none of the language pack changesets changed, so you don't need to worry about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks, I just saw the tags come in
<micahg> I think I might have to hold off uploading, see #ubuntu-release
<chrisccoulson> right, our builds should take priority :)
<chrisccoulson> brb, food
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I think we should try to get an ACK from upstream to distro patch the arm fix for Firefox 7 as that's what we'll release with
<chrisccoulson> possibly
<chrisccoulson> i'm not touching anything arm related until i have access to some hardware though
<micahg> I could test it
<chrisccoulson> people keep pinging me about arm issues, expecting me to have some sort of crystal ball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: jason won't get you arm hardware?  not too much: https://www.genesi-usa.com/store/, although, I'd probably go for a board like the new arm builders will have if you have the option
<micahg> anyways, we can sort this out next week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://hg.mozilla.org/releases/mozilla-beta/rev/455584906d41 seems like the only risky revision in the bunch, but do you concur we carry more risk if we cherry-pick?
<chrisccoulson> no, we definitely shouldn't cherry pick
<chrisccoulson> hmm, this sucks. for the thunderbird builds, we really need the mozilla-rev as part of the version number
<chrisccoulson> i can't respin the thunderbird aurora build until someone pushes a new rev to comm-aurora
<micahg> chrisccoulson: they should be tagging as well soon
<chrisccoulson> the script thinks there are no new versions else
<chrisccoulson> micahg, this is for aurora, so there isn't any tagging ;)
<micahg> oh...hmm...
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, have you looked at enigmail yet for TB7?, I started tinkering with a 1.3.1 build while I was waiting for stuff
<chrisccoulson> micahg, not yet, it's on my list
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, I might have some time to look at it today if I can't get these builds up until later
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you've got your tag in case you didn't see it yet
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i'm just refreshing all the translations
<chrisccoulson> i think i'm going to make this automatic when we build the source tarball
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I have the firefox 6.0.1 tarball if you need it
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, can you host it somewhere, and i will do the firefox-stable uploads now?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I assume public is fine?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, that's fine
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~micahg/
<chrisccoulson> micahg, thanks
<chrisccoulson> maaaaan, my laptop is going really slow now
<chrisccoulson> so much stuff hitting the disk ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, how far are you from uploading the lucid/maverick/natty-security builds? i don't really want to upload the oneiric builds until those ones are building first
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, please build yours first as it's blocking beta respins, I'll get mine out tomorrow
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, we should probably do that the other way around. when i spoke to pitti this morning, i got the impression that we weren't going to do a beta respin for this, and that we were just going to upload it as a post-beta update (we'll still upload and build before thursday though)
<chrisccoulson> i think we should do the release builds first
<micahg> let's move to -release and get their opinion, he was holding a buildd foryou
<dupondje> any eta on lightning in oneiric ?
<chrisccoulson> dupondje, really really busy today ;)
<debfx> and enigmail? :P
 * debfx hides
<chrisccoulson> not good timing ;)_
<micahg> chrisccoulson: continuing from -release, ok, thanks, is publishing disabled on -stable?  we probably shouldn't push that until upstream actually releases
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, publishing is disabled on all of the PPA's at the moment
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, thanks, I've got lucid/maverick uploaded to sec PPA, waiting on natty to finish test building
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> we desperately need more builders ;)
 * micahg wonders if we can switch to clang for building firefox...
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's all the PPA's done now, except for tbird beta
<Omega> micahg: I'm sorry I've been MIA I'm in the middle of a move right now
<micahg> Omega: no problem, whenever you're ready
<BUGabundo> o/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-08-31
 * micahg wishes fta would come back...need someone to debug chromium
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | FF 3.6.21/6.0.1/TB 3.1.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.20 (10.04-10.10) FF6 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<schlomo> Hi, is there somebody here to talk about how to get FF/TB to use a central certificate database, e.g. in /etc/pki/nssdb or /etc/ssl/certs?
<schlomo> Background is that we would like to deploy a bunch of internal CA certs to all our Ubuntu-based desktops so that people don't have to manually import them into their browser/mailer...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: #thunderbird-unity?
<bhearsum> possible chemspill again :(
<micahg> bhearsum: ACK
<chrisccoulson> i'm in the wrong timezone. it always happens near the end of my day ;)
<chrisccoulson> i need to move!
<micahg> chrisccoulson: Australia maybe?  then you can wake up to the madness :)
<micahg> bhearsum: FYI, we're going ahead with 3.6.21 and 6.0.1, will push another update if needed tomorrow
<bhearsum> yup
<bhearsum> that's what i think we're doing, too
<bhearsum> it's too late to respin them
<micahg> bhearsum: yeah, they're already live on your site :)
<bhearsum> yeah :)
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, unity is stupid
<chrisccoulson> why on earth do i see menu opening events for all of the top level menus in firefox when its window appears?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, was 7.0b3 actually pushed out to beta users?
<bhearsum> nope
<bhearsum> and it won't be
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> we're shipping our beta ISO with that tomorrow ;)
<bhearsum> ah, that's ok
<bhearsum> it's slightly confusing, but meh
<bhearsum> exceptional situation
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think anyone will actually notice
<bhearsum> people will get an update 7.0b4 right after they install anyways, won't they?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, they will do
<micahg> bhearsum: at least the ISOs will block the rogue CAs, .nl people can update :)
<bhearsum> that's true
<bhearsum> much better than shipping 7.0b2
<BUGabundo> evening ! Google Sucks
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-01
<bdrung> asac: what do you think about moving mozilla-devscripts from the Ubuntu Mozilla Team to the Debian mozext team?
<asac> bdrung: no strong opinion either way. whatever you feel is the best home!!
<asac> check with chrisccoulson in case
<bdrung> asac, chrisccoulson: what else is in m-d besides the scripts for xul extensions?
<asac> iirc it was logic to easily produce new upstream tarballs etc.
<asac> but not sure anymore
<asac> ok off to sports
<chrisccoulson> yeah, we still use that bit, for now
<chrisccoulson> that's likely to change in the coming week or so though
<chrisccoulson> other than that, ubufox uses it to build, and that's about it
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: what uses ubufox? the normal xul-ext tools?
<bdrung> asac: will you remain uploader of m-d?
<chrisccoulson> yeah
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: anything against moving m-d completely to Debian (maintainer -> pkg-mozext team, vcs -> git) and throwing the old stuff out (will be synced in 12.04)?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, i don't mind. i have no strong opinion either way
<chrisccoulson> it's up to you :)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: ok, i will do that then. only dh_xul-ext, install-xpi, xpi-pack, xpi-repack, xpi-unpack, moz-version, and xpi.mk will remain. anything else that should stay?
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, no, i think that's ok
<chrisccoulson> we'll stop using all of the other bits in the next week or so, hopefully
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: that would be a reason to call the next upload 1.0 :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, are you coming to uds-p btw?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: probably not, but i plan to come to uds-q
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, oh, you're going to miss out on the nice relaxing pool ;)
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: then i have to go to a  thermal bath instead :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<bdrung> we have one ~ 40 km away
<bdrung> it's a little cheaper than a flight and doesn't take a week :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you finally switching us to source format 3?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, not yet. i hate source format 3
<chrisccoulson> source format 3 + bzr = suckiness
<bdrung> that's a problem of bzr!
<chrisccoulson> but i want to fix how we build the tarballs, so that we automatically pull the right translations from upstream rather than having to do it manually
<chrisccoulson> and i want to be able to build a release tarball from a set of changeset ID's (from the upstream buildbot config), so that we don't have to wait for tagging
<chrisccoulson> and i also want to add the mozilla rev to the thunderbird package version number for dailies
<chrisccoulson> it's just going to be simpler for me to rewrite the whole lot rather than adding more bandaids ;)
<chrisccoulson> nice, i stripped the lightning tarball down to 6MB :)
<chrisccoulson> (from 84MB)
<micahg> ooh, nice :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: maybe you can fix that broken nobinonly issue in thunderbird also, last time I dug into it I ended up spawning an endless loop and DOSing myself :-/
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i'll fix that too
<chrisccoulson> right, lightning uploading
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, i keep getting empty menus in thunderbird
<chrisccoulson> but not in firefox
<chrisccoulson> and now i just hit this - https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/bp-20be4c72-f8ca-4a36-8008-184352110901
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'll be upgrading to oneiric over the weekend, so will be able to stress test TB7
 * micahg has ~300k e-mails cached
<chrisccoulson> have you seen thunderbird in oneiric?
<bdrung> chrisccoulson: m-d was moved to http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-mozext/mozilla-devscripts.git
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, not since v5
<chrisccoulson> bdrung, cool, thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg, there's a small screenshot in http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/08/visual-rundown-oneiric-update-11-10-unity-software-centre-icon/
<micahg> I've got to try to update seamonkey once you get the new packaging scheme ready
<debfx> chrisccoulson: you have an IP over Avian Carriers network connection? :D
<chrisccoulson> heh, indeed :)
 * micahg loves that RFC
<chrisccoulson> right, that's lightning and enigmail updated everywhere :)
<knome> wwwwwd111111aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<micahg> knome: broken keyboard?
<knome> oops :)
<knome> there is some crap in it
<knome> nothing serious
<bdrung> don't forget to unplug the keyboard before cleaning it ;)
<knome> nah
<knome> the occasional "cat on the kb" effect is refreshing
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.21 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b2 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.21 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | FF = Firefox | FF6.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b2 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Thunderbird 3.1.13 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.21 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.12 in Stable Releases  | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> now I think I got it...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, we should probably just set up a dashboard-style page and link to it from the title :)
<knome> heh
<micahg> would be nice...I wonder if fta will give us the code for his dashboard
<chrisccoulson> it's not public?
<micahg> idk
<dupondje> A big thx to chrisccoulson_  :D
<dupondje> closing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-extension/+bug/833508
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 833508 in lightning-extension "Lightning is incompatible with Thunderbird 7.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dupondje> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightning-extension/+bug/833509
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 833509 in lightning-extension "Provider for Google Calendar is incompatible with Thunderbird 7.0" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dupondje> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-02
<debfx> chrisccoulson: thunderbird says that the lightning extension from the archive is incompatible
<chrisccoulson> debfx, hmm, works here
<debfx> chrisccoulson: removing extensions.sqlite fixed it for some reason ...
<dupondje> debfx: worked here also btw
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - congrats on beta 1!
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley, sorry, was a bit busy :)
<chrisccoulson> how are you?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, that's alright.  I'm good!  how are you?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, not too bad thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I was just looking at bugs 817598 and 839154 - both seem to be related.  Do you know what version of libunity should be installed by default in vanilla Oneiric installs?  Is this the same for Natty upgrades?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 817598 in messagingmenu-extension "Doesn't work when libunity isn't installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817598
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 839154 in thunderbird "[Oneiric] Messaging Menu still showing "Set up mail" with Thunderbird fully configured" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839154
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, oh, it seems there was an ABI bump in libunity (4 -> 5)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ack
<chrisccoulson> not sure why it's not installed though - thunderbird recommends that, so it should get pulled in on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> as for the second bug, i'm not convinced that's our bug, but i'll take a look at it
<chrisccoulson> oh, of course
<chrisccoulson> it is our bug
<chrisccoulson> ok, i'll fix that
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: cool, thanks. :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: also, this is just a friendly reminder that EDS Contacts Integration 0.3.4a fixes a nasty crash in certain cases on shutdown.  :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, i'll get the new version in shortly
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no worries - thanks for your work!
<chrisccoulson> this week has been a bit crazy :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: I can imagine.  Beta looks awesome, by the way.  Great job. :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> hmm, weird - i wonder why http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html doesn't show thunderbird as pulling in libunity4
<debfx> why should it pull in libunity?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: because it doesn't?
<chrisccoulson> yes ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I think thunderbird-globalmenu should be seeded rather than a recommends IMHO
<chrisccoulson> why?
<chrisccoulson> that separate package is likely going to disappear anyway
<micahg> since it's only used with unity
<chrisccoulson> i'm just going to merge the whole lot in to the main package
<micahg> ok, well, if that's the case, the point is moot
<micahg> it's small enough anyways
<chrisccoulson> we already ship additional extensions with thunderbird in the main package anyway
<micahg> the only image an extra 50k might break is Ubuntu anyways ;)
 * micahg goes back to not being here
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, you've got me thinking now about how we can offer a better upgrade experience ;)
<chrisccoulson> thinking about it, i could probably write a tool which grabs the extensions from extensions.sqlite, and then fetches the relevant data from a.m.o to check if they would break with an upgrade
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: yeah, that doesn't sound too bad
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: are there hooks in the update manager for that sort of thing?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i think update-manager has quirks for some types of things aready
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> i CC'd mvo on the e-mail
<chrisccoulson> he works on that stuff :)
<m_conley> cool
<chrisccoulson> it would be pretty cool though if update-manager could warn that your extensions might no work after upgrading :)
<chrisccoulson> **not
<m_conley> yeah, absolutely
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you preparing 6.0.2 build 2 tarballs, I probably won't get to it until Sunday evening or Monday, just leave me a note if you do and where to find it, thanks
<FernandoMIguel> evening folks
<micahg> hey FernandoMIguel formerly known as bugabundo
<FernandoMIguel> hey
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i'm not doing any builds tonight
<chrisccoulson> beer time :)
 * micahg has almost reached beer o'clock in his timezone :)
<bhearsum> +1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there's no rush, I think we're waiting till tuesday at this point
 * micahg actually shouldn't say that, crazier things have happened on holiday weekends :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-03
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<samth> when is the next update of firefox-trunk expected?
<chrisccoulson> samth, right now
<chrisccoulson> i'm just respinning them now
<samth> chrisccoulson: woot!
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-04
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<joelesko> hey micahg
<micahg> hi joelesko
<micahg> joelesko: just saw your e-mail, basically, we need to update to 2.3.1 across the board, there are probably a lot of packaging and patch changes needed, I'd be happy to review a merge request, I think chrisccoulson is working on revamping the mozilla packaging soon which would make this easier
<micahg> joelesko: actually, Chris has already started on this work, maybe take a look at lp:firefox and see how it can be adapted to the lp:seamonkey branch, it'll probably be Wed or Thurs before I can review though since there are other pressing updates ahead of Seamonkey
<micahg> joelesko: by the way, I'm in Central Time
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, I'm on oneiric and have a few issues with thunderbird integration
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, I'm making the 6.0.2 tarball right now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: 6.0.2+build2 in my p.u.c page
<Omega> micahg: I forgot in which channel you just asked about nvidia chips but here: http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/k2nvl/we_are_the_ubuntu_unity_development_team_we_3/c2h1p6b
<micahg> Omega: nvidia was working fine in 11.04
<chrisccoulson> asac_, could you add https://launchpad.net/~chrisbot to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily for me please? :)
<chrisccoulson> i promise i won't make a ridiculous bid on that laptop ;)
<asac_> hehe ... added, adminned
<asac_> rebooting
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, bzr-builddeb and devscripts not being installed on lillypilly is a PITA
<FernandoMiguel> g'afnoon
<chrisccoulson> right, moment of truth. let's see if i can run the daily builds from lillypilly
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, the answer is no
<micahg> chrisccoulson: BTW, apport hooks in Debian are allowed if the maintainer wants to allow it
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-27
<MikeRL> Hello. I have noticed that for some reason (probably Google changing from https://www.google.com/ to https://www.encrypted.google.com/), that searches are no longer encrypted by default. This effect the Firefox 15 RC.
<MikeRL> I mean effects. Can anyone else confirm this bug?
<bhearsum> MikeRL: you should try asking in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<MikeRL> After extensive testing and trying out Mozilla's official builds, HTTPS not working by default with Google is an Ubuntu-only issue.
<MikeRL> It only ocurrs with builds from the Mozillateam PPA. Including Nightlies and the Security Team. We should fix this, as it is a privacy concern.
<MikeRL> If anyone else can confirm this, I will report it to LaunchPad ASAP.
<micahg> MikeRL: I think that's a known issue, not sure what the current blocker on that is, chriscoulson might know more
<micahg> MikeRL: ISTR that it's not a regression in  15 though
<MikeRL> Is he here now? If not, when will he be available?
<MikeRL> Nope, it only ocurrs in the PPA builds. Not directly from Mozila's site. Tried all in safe mode. See if you can reproduce.
<micahg> MikeRL: tomorrow european day
<micahg> MikeRL: I mean in our 15 build, Bug #978444
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 978444 in firefox "HTTPS is not used for Google searches" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/978444
<MikeRL> Anytime during the day (in Europe).
<micahg> hrm, that seems to support it's a regression in 15 :(
<MikeRL> What is causing it? Does anybody know?
<micahg> ah, I see, not a regression, we're just missing a feature that upstream has which isn't good but isn't the end of the world
<MikeRL> Can you guys include it? Do you know how to?
<micahg> yeah, it has to do with the search plugins
<MikeRL> Is it to hard to fix ASAP if possible. I know you have a lot on your plate.
<micahg> hi chrisccoulson, MikeRL was wondering about the https by default search plugins, any idea for a timeframe on those?
<MikeRL> I can use HTTPS everywhere as a workaround for now.
<MikeRL> But if it's any easy fix, by all means, try fixing it soon, please.
<MikeRL> It also occurs when searching from about:home.
<MikeRL> He timed out...
 * micahg must have pinged him too many times :)
<micahg> it's late there anyways
<MikeRL> Anyhow, if he won't come back, what time should I come back tomorrow? I live in Maryland (same time zone as New Yorkish) in the US.
<micahg> MikeRL: morning
<MikeRL> Early morning?
<micahg> anytime US EST morning should still be UK work day
<MikeRL> OK, good. Thank you and goodbye.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-28
<MikeRL> Chris, do you have an idea of when the https not defaulting for Google issue can be fixed?
<MikeRL> It only happens on Ubuntu builds from the Mozilla Team PPA.
<MikeRL> I know you guys are busy, and it's not top priority, but it would be nice for it to be fixed if it's an easy fix.
<MikeRL> There's a bug report filed in LaunchPad somewhere. Let me look it up to give you a better idea of what I mean.
<MikeRL> Found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/978444
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 978444 in ubufox "HTTPS is not used for Google searches" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> IRC appears to be overloaded today. Leaving for now.
<tuxflo> Hi guys! I have a question about message filters: is it possible to create a filter which deletes all messages from a selected folder (automaticly)?
<micahg> tuxflo: not explicitly AIUI, you can delete on matched content though or move to trash
<micahg> tuxflo: you could try asking on #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org as well
<tuxflo> micahg, thanks a lot i will try it there!
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team:  Non Ubuntu specific related support in #firefox or #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org | Build versions and testing status: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-mozillateam | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1 | Mailing List: http://is.gd/G0rbMs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-08-29
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: is Fx15 released in Ubuntu yet?
<bhearsum> i just got a report that someone is still getting 145
<bhearsum> 14
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, it's there already :)
<bhearsum> huh, ok
<bhearsum> i'll see if i can figure out what's up
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, yeah, it's been there for 8 hours or so now
<bhearsum> hmm, i think he said he's on the nightly ppa actually o_O
<bhearsum> i don't know why that'd give him 14
<chrisccoulson> me neither :/
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, how are you, anyway?
<bhearsum> i'm doing alright, so damn busy though :)
<bhearsum> how about you?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, pretty much the same :)
<chrisccoulson> and struggling along with an unreliable internet connection too
<bhearsum> oh yay =\
<bhearsum> that makes a job that requires the internet.....interesting
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was even worse when i discovered that my 3G modem had stopped working too ;)
<bhearsum> ouch!!
<chrisccoulson> although, that's working again now
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, seen a stack like this before? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1171850/ :)
<bhearsum> are you involved at all with some of the new stuff you guys are doing? i heard something about a crazy mobile phone project awhile ago
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, no, i'm not involved with anything like that
<bhearsum> ahhh
<chrisccoulson> it seems i work with quite a few people who like to do crazy stuff
<bhearsum> i hear you!
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, you're not going to be in poland for mozcamp by any chance, are you?
<bhearsum> nope :(
<bhearsum> probably going to MozCamp Asia though
<bhearsum> John Hopkins, another RelEng person will be there
<chrisccoulson> ah, cool
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, do you know if the source code for the addon validator on addons.mozilla.org is available anywhere? (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/developers/addon/validate)
<bhearsum> hmmm, i'm not sure
<bhearsum> #developers might be a better place to ask
<bhearsum> btw, that person who wasn't getting 15...turned out he had manually installed 14.0.1 ;)
<chrisccoulson> aha, that makes sense :)
<bhearsum> yeah :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know about firefox 15 and powerpc?
<silverarrow> html5 worked fine upuntil 14.01, and sound disapeared on html5 videos
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, ah, https://github.com/mozilla/amo-validator
<bhearsum> woot!
<silverarrow> luckily flash video repalcer and mplayer still works halfway still
<chrisccoulson> silverarrow, i've no idea. i don't think anyone is actively testing whether powerpc works. it's not officially supported
<silverarrow> halfheartedly supported?
<silverarrow> or  upkeep is done in larger intervals ?
<chrisccoulson> silverarrow, i think there's basically just one community member who's actively working on powerpc support for the whole of ubuntu
<chrisccoulson> nobody else works on it, or supports it
<silverarrow> ooh
<silverarrow> so we are very dependend on a single individual
<silverarrow> he is doing a good job then
<silverarrow> I mean, i can boot and install, most things work
<silverarrow> major issue with different medias in browser though
<silverarrow> he or she should have a companion at least, a team of two can releave the work load
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-28
<Fudge> hi the last two days my Thunderbird has been using a lot of CPU, over 100% what can I do to narrow the problem down and give feadback to this team? thunderbird                                  17.0.8+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Fudge> newer version in the mozillateam ppa seems to have fixed it
<Fudge> Preparing to replace thunderbird 17.0.8+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (using .../thunderbird_1%3a24.0~b1+build4-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb) ...
<Fudge> spoke too soon  4943 rob       20   0 1331m 319m  47m R  167  4.1   0:40.26 thunderbird
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-29
<Fudge> guess no on ehere cares
<micahg> my CPU has been 100% with TB17 for a while, no time for me to debug
<micahg> figured it might be a bad addon
<Unit193> Tried to set it up for someone, will do nothing but 100%CPU here too.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-08-31
<smartboyhw> bkerensa, since you seem to be an expert in Firefox: Why is the mailing list having no mails at all?...
<dreamon> Problem using thunderbird. trash does not word. deleting a mail, it isnt moved in trash. what can I do?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-09-01
<micahg> smartboyhw: which mailing list?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-08-31
<RitterJack> Hello
<RitterJack> Asac, i saw you are in charge of PPA nightly ?
<RitterJack> i mean "Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team" PPA
<RitterJack> Anybody ?
<RitterJack> Is there someone ?
<deaddeb> Is https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ubuntu/ppa the only ppa with a differently named firefox so I can have two firefoxes installed/updated easily?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-08-26
<eipi10> I am hoping someone can inform this ignoramus.
<eipi10> I have gecko MP 1.0.9, yet about:plugins still reads 'vulnerable' for quicktime plugin
<eipi10> is that the latest Gecko?  Do I still need to update quicktime?  why is it called quicktime if it uses gecko?  Am I over-simplifying?  Is there a way not to use quicktime?
<gQuigs> it might be checking the version of quicktime instead
<eipi10> so gecko is an "insert" so to speak of quicktime?
<gQuigs> yup
<gQuigs> eipi10: although it hasn't been updated in ages and appears to be a dead project
<gQuigs> eipi10: are you sure you need it?
<eipi10> I'd rather not
<gQuigs> then uninstall it :)
<gQuigs> did it come with an image or something?
<eipi10> I just installed lubuntu and with it ubuntu-restricted-extras
<eipi10> 14.04.3
<eipi10> isn't gecko the native player for all kinds of stuff in ubuntu?
<gQuigs> gecko is what the Firefox engine is called under the hood
<eipi10> ah
<eipi10> can I chuck QT in the terminal?
<eipi10> toss
<gQuigs> sudo apt-get remove gecko-mediaplayer
<eipi10> wait, I thought I was removing quicktime
<gQuigs> gecko = firefox, it likely has a few plugins within it,  quicktime, windows media player, etc
<gQuigs> I haven't seen any websites that require any of them for a while
<eipi10> if I remove gecko, then adobe flash plays everything (it's installed)
<eipi10> do you use FF?
<gQuigs> I don't have flash installed :)
<gQuigs> but yes I use Firefox
<gQuigs> alternatively you could just disable the specific plugin from addons -> plugins
<eipi10> how tf do you watch spewtube nd all that garbage?
<gQuigs> '
<gQuigs> ??  youtube?
<eipi10> yeah
<gQuigs> it defaults to HTML5 now
<gQuigs> some ads do still require flash
<eipi10> I didnt know html5 handled all that
<eipi10> and you don't use adobe flash?
<gQuigs> nope
<eipi10> thats killer.  adobe is invasive.
<eipi10> I wanna get rid of all this crap
<gQuigs> well try uninstalling them both and see how it goes
<gQuigs> you can always reinstall
<eipi10> yeah, those are my thoughts exactly.  gecko runs everything besides shockwave
<eipi10> on my pc I mean
<eipi10> why is this stuff included with a minimalist iso like lubuntu?
<eipi10> whats adobe flash specifically called so I can remove it in command line?
<gQuigs> it varies, try dpkg -l | grep flash
<eipi10> thanks.  I was just looking up command lines.  I'm a virgin.
<gQuigs> dpkg -l  lists all installed packages
<eipi10> sweet.  thanks!
<eipi10> spewlube works fine
<gQuigs> :)
<eipi10> adios
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-08-30
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hi
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, there are tb52.3.0 packages in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-03
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> A little while ago I added the PPA for Ubuntu to install thunderbird-trunk and the package can't be installed because it seems to be removed from the PPA, but the launchpad page shows that the package still exists.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-09-02
<MikeRL> Anyone here? I'm wondering if a Thunderbird upgrade and Firefox upgrade are in the pipeline.
<MikeRL> Haven't seen Chris Coulson around here in ages.
<MikeRL> I wonder if life caught up to him.
<MikeRL> The snap version of Firefox isn't nearly as stable.
